# حظك 2007 لحظه بلحظه بناء على طلب الجميع



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

رأيت موضوعا فى المنتدى يتكلم عن الابراج 
بصورة مختصرة لآختى الحبيبه فى الرب ارووووجه
 ووضعت لها برج الاسد وقد طلب الجميع بقيه الآبراج
 وسوف انقلها هنا بناء على رغبة اخوتى الآعضاء  وأرجو ان تحتملونى لما تأخذه من وقت وسوف اضع كل برج فى صفحه بحيث يسهل معرفه حظك فى اى شهر تريده 
ولكن مهم جدا ان تعرفوا 
*كذب المنجمون ولو صدفوا *​
 اضغط على برجك   

*برج الحمل مشاركه رقم 2*
*
 برج الثور*
* 
برج الجوزاء*
*
 برج السرطان*
*
برج الآسد*
*
برج العذراء*
*
برج الميزان*
*
برج العقرب*
*
برج القوس*
*
برج الجدى*
*
برج الدلو*
*
برج الحوت* ​


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

التوقعات العامة لبرج الحمل

    سنة الانطلاق والحماسة والمغامرات
    أخيراً حان الوقت، لكي تنطلق بحرية وبدون قيود، أيها الحمل، نعم تدللك الأفلاك هذه السنة وعلى مختلف الأصعدة. تتيح لك فرصة التحليق نحو تجارب جديدة واكتشاف بعيدة، وتحمل إليك الأسفار والفرص المفاجئة في كثير من الأحيان، لكي تحقق أمانيك وتحول قدرك إلى أسطورة ربما!
    عرفت عاماً جيداً في 2006، إلا أن سنة 2007 هي أفضل بكثير. تقدم الكواكب طالعاً جيداً يغمرك بالحظ، ويعفيك من التأثيرات السلبية، حتى ولو واجتهك بعض التحديات خلال الأشهر القادمة. إن ما تتميز به هو هذه الطاقة الكبيرة التي تسكنك والتي تحركك نحو اتجاهات متعددة لكي تثبت ذاتك وتحقق أهدافك بسهولة تلفت الأنظار. أما التفاؤل الذي يميزك هذه السنة يحول المستحيل إلى ممكن. كثيرون من مواليد الحمل مقبلون على تطورات سريعة ومهمة،تساعدهم في بلوغ الأهداف بدون صعوبات. يكفي أن يحالوا وأن يبادروا لكي تتحق رغباتهم بطريقة مذهلة.
    (جوبيتير) يفتح أمامك الأبواب
    تدخل، عزيزي الحمل، دور كبيرة من الشعبية والانطلاق، فموقع (جوبيتير) في برج القوس، أي في منزلك التاسع، يفتح أمامك كل الأبواب. إنها سنة الأسفار، والتعرف إلى جديد، والانطلاق بمشاريع مهمة، وتوسيع الآفاق الروحية والفكرية، تتيح لك سنة 2007 إعادة ترتيب أوضاعك المهنية كما الانطلاقات الجديدة، نحو آفاق مميزة. كذلك تشير إلى عمليات مالية ناجحة وإلى تجارة مزدهرة. إذا لم تكن سعيداً في عملك، فقد يتاح لك الآن إحداث التعديلات المناسبة، أو تغيير عملك كلياً تجاوباً مع تطلعاتك.
    تبدو سعيداً بما تحقق، ويوفر لك المحيط العائلي الدفء والحنان. قد تحصل على ترقية، أو توقع على عقد ممتاز، أو تتلقى عرضاً مناسباً جداً لم يتحلم ربما به. تزدهر الأعمال والأموال، فتقدم على عملية تغيير وتحديث في حياتك.
    تسهر عليك السماء وتحمي مصالحك وسلامتك. تطرأ أمور غير منتظرة تدعوك إلى السفر البعيد، أو إلى لعب دور مهم في مجال جديد، أو توظيف الطاقات لإحداث تطورات مميزة وملفتة. من المحتمل أن تغير مكان إقامتك، أو حتى بلد إقامتك لفترة قصيرة أو طويلة، بحثاً عن آفاق أخرى تشير فيك الحماسة. أما ما يهمك هذه السنة فهو النجاح المهني والتقدير والمكافأة والاعتراف بقدرتك. أكثر مما هو السعي المالي الذي يأتي نتيجة ذلك حكماً.
    إذا كانت الحياة المهنية تستأثر باهتماماتك وأولوياتك هذه السنة، فإن عوامل الخسوف والكسوف التي يتم اثنان منهم في منزلك السادس، أي منزل العمل، فتشير إلى تغييرات تطرأ في هذا الإطار. هذه التغييرات قد تطال الشركة أو المؤسسة التي تعمل بها، أو تعني انتماءً جديداً. قد يصحل الأمر بطريقة مفائجة لكنها ليست سلبية ويجب ألا تخيفك. ربما تختار أنت عرضاً أفضل. أو تنتقل إلى مكان آخر، بسبب بعض الظروف.
    كذلك تأتي هذه التغييرات بسبب مواقع فلكية أخرى، فكوكب (ساتورن)، وهو كوكب المهنة، ينتقل إلى برج العذراء ابتداءً من أوائل شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)، ويدعوك إلى اعتماد الجدية، وعدم الاستهتار بأية نصيحة أو إشارة جديدة. تدرك يا عزيزي أن عليك مضاعفة الجهود لبلوغ أهدافك وعدم تضييع الوقت. أما في الشهر الأخير من السنة فيحدث لقاء بين (جوبيتير) و(بلوتون) يشير إلى عملية مالية، أو إلى عائدات مهمة تحصل عليها، أو يحققها الزوج. أما انتقال (جوبيتير) إلى برج الجدي في 18 كانون الأول (ديسمبر) فقد يتيح لك فرصاً سعيدة في المهنة، وعروضاً مهمة، وترقية أو تقدير ومكافأة لأعمالك وقدراتك. بعض مواليد الحمل يوقعون على عقود مع بعض الحكومات في أواخر السنة.
    حب ووجوه متعددة
    تحاط هذه السنة بمحبة كبيرة وعطف ورعاية، وتتمتع بشعبية لا مثيل لها. يسعى الكثيرون للتودد إليك، فتتلقى الدعوات من كل جانب، وتشارك في مناسبات كثيرة لتلقتي بوجوه جديدة تتضاعف على مدى الأيام. تبحث، إذا كنت خالياً، عن شريك العمر، وقد تتاح لك فرص عديدة لملاقاة من يتجاوبون مع تطلعاتك. يشير هذا العام إلى تقارب وتفاهم وارتباط أو بداية ارتباط جدي. قد يجد الوحيدون ضالتهم عبر بعض الاتصالات الاجتماعية أو العائلية، أو أثناء دراسة أو سفر، والأرجح في المجال المهني. قد تتطور علاقة ما هذه السنة لكي تؤدي إلى زواج في سنة 2008.
    أيضاً قد تحمل هذه السنة ولادة طفل لبعض مواليد الحمل، أو إلى بشرى سعيدة بحمل طال انتظاره. فسنة 2007 هي سنة الحياة العائلية أيضاً بالنسبة إلى الحمل، وعلاقات جديدة ترتسم بين الأهل ومع الأولاد خاصة. أما كوكب (مارس) وهو كوكبك أيها الحمل فيقضي وقتاً طويلاً في برج السرطان، إذ يدخله في أواخر أيلول (سبتمبر) ويبقى فيه حتى آخر السنة، لتكون الأشهر الثلاثة الأخيرة من السنة المميزة على صعيد علاقاتك العائلية والتي تشير إلى شراء منزل أو الانتقال إلى مكان جديد، أو إلى تغييرات تحصل في العائلة. كذلك تؤدي نهاية السنة، أي بين تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) وكانون الأول (ديسمبر)، إلى انقلابات جذرية لمصلحتك ربما: قد تربح دعوى قانونية، أو تحصل على موقع طالما حلمت به، أو تحتل منصباً مهماً، أو تحقق أملاً سعيت إليه سنوات.
    (فينوس) المتراجع ينذر..
    يتراج كوكب (فينوس)، وهو كوكب الحب بالنسبة إليك، بصورة استثنائية بين السابع والعشرين من شهر تموز (يوليو) والثامن من شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)، ما يدعوك إلى مراجعة بعض العلاقات الاجتماعية والعاطفية، وإلى تصحيح بعض الاتجاهات. إنها فترة التحضير وإعادة النظر أو قلب الصفحة.
    عندما يتراجع كوكب (فينوس) فمن الأفضل التحفظ وعدم اتخاذ القرارات، سواء كانت بالارتباط أو بالانفصال. قد يتكون لديك انطباع أن الأمور العاطفية متراجعة، إلا أن هذه الفترة تعني إعادة التخيطيط والبرمجة والتصور، بعيداً عن الاستعجال والارتجال. إن هذا الكوكب يستقر طويلاً وبصورة غير اعتيادية في برج الأسد، أي في منزلك الخامس، و ذلك لثلاثة أشهر تقريباً. ما قد يعني قصة عاطفية خاصة، تتطور أو تتأزم، أو تكون سرية ورومنسية. إلا أن هذه العلاقة تبدو مشبوهة في بعض الأحيان وتتطلب الكتمان، أو تثير بعض المشاكل وتكون مربكة بالنسبة إليك.
    بين نيسان (أبريل) وآب (أغسطس)
    إن كوكب الحظ (جوبيتير) يتراجع بين أوائل شهر نيسان (أبريل) وأوائل شهر آب (أغسطس)، ويعني الأمر فرصاً لمراجعة بعض المشاريع والاهتمامات وتعديل بعض البرامج باتجاه تحقيق الأهداف. يلعب بعض رجال السياسة أو الاحتراف دوراًٍ في حياتك في هذه الفترة، ويؤثرون على تطورك وتحسين أوضاعك التي تتعلق أيضاً باتفاقات واتصالات تحصل مع الخارج. تبدو الأعمال التجارية، أو التواصل مع البلدان البعيدة مهمة جداً لهذه الفترة إذ قد تتم اتفاقات للقيام باستثمارات كبيرة ومدروسة. أما شهر تموز (يوليو) وآب (أغسطس) فقد يسجلان نقلة نوعية مهمة، في هذا الإطار. إذ تدعم الكواكب أجواءهما فتحقق يا عزيزي انتصاراً قد يتحدث عنه الجميع ويخرج إلى الإطار العام.
    تجنب المجازفات في هذه الفترات
    عندما يتراجع كوكب (مركور) حاول أن تبقى متحفظاً إزاء كل أنواع الاتصالات ولا تعط ثقة متسرعة، أو حاول ألا تقحم نفسك في مجالات دقيقة. كن متأنياً ودقق في كل الملفات والاتفاقات. تأكد من كل التسويات والترتيبات، إذ أن احتمال الإلغاء أو التأجيل يبدو كبيراً جداً. أما فترات تراجع كوكب (مركور) فتقع بين منتصف شهر شباط (فبراير) و8 آذار (مارس)، بين منتصف حزيران (يونيو) والعاشر من تموز (يوليو)، وأخيراً بين تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) وأول شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر). (تقرأ كل التفاصيل خلال التوقعات الشهرية واليومية التي تلاحقك طوال السنة).
    أما كوكب (أورانوس) المستقر في برج الحوت فيشير غلى تبدلات تحصل في قناعاتك وطريقة تفكيرك، فقد تعيد النظر ببعض المبادئ، وتحدث تحولات غير منتظرة. كذلك تطرأ أحداث مفاجئة تؤثر في قناعاتك وخياراتك الروحية.
    أشكر، عزيزي الحمل، القدر هذه السنة، لأنه يسهر على سعادتك ويحميك من بعض الأخطار، شرط أن تتصرف في الوقت المناسب وأن تفهم إشارات الفلك. تسبق الآخرين في أوقات كثيرة، وتتزود بطاقة خارقة لكي تعمل بدون هوادة وتحقق نجاحاً منقطع النظير.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الثاني (يناير)

    حظ وحب يفتتحان السنة
    تبدو في أحسن حالاتك في بداية هذا العام الواعد، فتتمتع بحيوية ممتازة لا بل ملفتة، خاصة في النصف الأول من الشهر، رغم بعض الضغوطات والقلق. تتحسن المعنويات، ويطرأ ما يجعلك تزداد تفاؤلاً وشجاعة. تبدو كثير الطموحات، قادراً على تحقيق الرغبات، إذ تتحالف (الشمس) مع كوكب (مركور) لكي توفر لك عملاً مزدهراً، وأبحاثاً ممتازة، واتصالات رائعة، وجديداً يجعلك متحمساً جداً. تحقق إنجازات كثيرة، وتسابق الآخرين على إنجاح بعض الخطوات، حيث تسعدك بعض الاكتشافات والمغامرات. قد تباشر بمشروع جديد، وينصحك الفلك بالسعي إلى ذلك قبل تاريخ 20، حيث تبدو الحظوظ أوفر بكثير. ربما تحقق بعض الأرباح، أو تتلقى بعض العروض من أجل عمل مستقبلي عظيم. أما بعض مواليد الحمل فقد يسافرون بحثاً عن عمل جديد، أو عن مشروع يحتاج إلى تنقلات بعيدة.
    عراقيل صغيرة ابتداءً يمن 16
    يجب أن تأخذ حذرك خلال النصف الثاني من الشهر، إذ قد تخضع لامتحان وتجارب خاصة. قد تضطر إلى تبرير نفسك، أو إلى تقديم براهين عن قدراتك، خاصة إذا كنت تعمل على منهاج جديد. قد يعيق أحد المستجدات أعمالك ويزعج تطلعاتك في أواخر الشهر. تحسب لكل شيء، وحاول أن تتجنب مشكلة مع الزملاء أو الرؤساء أو بعض المراجع النافذة. انتبه أيضاً لصحتك، خاصة إذا شعرت ببعض الانزعاج. ربما من المفيد أن تخضع لعلاج طارئ أو لعملية جراحية، إذ نصحك الأطباء بذلك.
    قد تكون على مفترق طرق خلال هذه الفترة، وربما ينتابك شعور بالفشل أو الإحباط، أو تخضع لمساءلة بالنسبة إلى مهمة كلفت بها. باختصار تشعر بالتعب، لكن الآمال كبيرة بالانتصار والتغلب على كل المصاعب.
    إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى القوس، الحوت، الجوزاء أو العذراء، فحاذر بعض الدعاوى القانونية المتعبة أو الفضائح أو التغييرات المفاجئة في العمل أو التحولات في التحالفات. ابتعد عن النزاعات الشخصية أو المهنية.
    صداقات جديدة وحياة اجتماعية صاخبة
    تتضاعف النشاطات الاجتماعية هذا الشهر، وتبدو الاتصالات ممتعة لا بل محفزة جداً. إن مرور كوكب (فينوس) في برج الدلو، وهو برج صديق لك، بين 4 و28 يحمل إليك المفاجآت الحلوة على صعيد العلاقات والاجتماعات، رغم بعض الخلافات الصغيرة على المستوى الشخصي، في النصف الأول من الشهر، بسبب مواقع فلكية أخرى. لكن الأمر يبدو بسيطاً جداً ولا يهدد بفراق أو وداع. قد تثار مشاكل صغيرة تتعلق ببعض المسؤوليات أو العلاقات مع الأولاد، وربما تولد أزمة بسبب احتكاكات صغيرة قد تتضخم لسبب أو لآخر. تحتاج إلى لقاء الأصدقاء بحثاً عن اللهو والتسلية وتجنباً للروتين اليومي. قد لا يتحدث الفلك عن حب وعشق في بعض المؤسسات أو الجمعيات أو اللقاءات العامة التي تتيح حدوث لقاء مشوق للعازبين. تلتقي مع مواليد الدلو، الجوزاء، الميزان أو القوس على أحلام مشتركة، لكن ينصحك الفلك بتجنب مواليد الجدي كأصدقاء جدد، خلال هذا الشهر.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر شباط (فبراير)

    معارك وإخفاق!
    تدخل شهراً عاصفاً ومليئاً بالمشاكل والهموم، يحمل إليك أوضاعاً مبلبلة تختبر صبرك وقدرتك على السيطرة والانضباط. قد تواجه حواجز جديدة تتطلب منك نضجاً في التعامل وترفعاً وتماسكاً. قد تلغى بعض المناسبات الغالية على قلبك، أو تؤجل مواعيد في الدقيقة الأخيرة، ما يولد الغليان والثورة في قلبك. تعيش انفعالات كثيرة وشعوراً بالحرمان في بعض الأحيان، تضطر إلى كتمانه، فكوكب (مارس) الذي يلازم برج الجدي في مربع مع برجك حتى تاريخ 26 يحمل إليك المصاعب، ويجعل أهدافك بعيدة المنال. قد لا تسقط عليك الحظوظ من السماء، بل يحتاج الأمر إلى صبر وعمل دؤوب وجاد، فلا تستعجل أمراً، بل حاول أن تتعامل بليونة مع المتعاونين واحترم نمطهم. لا تكلف الآخرين بمهمات يجب أن تؤديها بنفسك، خاصة وأن الإلهام يبدو كبيراً والأفكار غنية. لكن لا تبالغ في استغلال قدراتك وقوتك، بل سر بهدوء لبلوغ الأهداف مضاعفاً الجهود ومتحدياً المعارك الكثيرة التي يجب أن تربحها في النهاية. حاول أن تصبر حتى الأيام الأخيرة من الشهر، وتحديداً حتى تاريخ 25، أهدافك بعيدة المنال. قد لا تسقط عليك الحظوظ من السماء، بل يحتاج الأمر إلى صبر وعمل دؤوب وجاد، فلا تستعجل أمراً، بل حاول أن تتعامل بليونة مع المتعاونين واحترم نمطهم. لا تكلف الآخرين بمهمات يجب أن تؤديها بنفسك، خاصة وأن الإلهام يبدو كبيراً والأفكار غنية. لكن لا تبالغ في استغلال قدراتك وقوتك، بل سر بهدوء لبلوغ الأهداف مضاعفاً الجهود ومتحدياً المعارك الكثيرة التي يجب أن تربحها في النهاية. حاول أن تصبر حتى الأيام الأخيرة من الشهر، وتحديداً حتى تاريخ 25، إذ تنقشع السماء ويحمل إليك الفلك أخباراً سعيدة لا بل ممتازة، بعد فترة من المعاناة.

    حاذر الحوادث وانتبه للصحة!
    تثار مشاكل كثيرة خلال هذا الشهر ذات طابع، مهني أو صحي. تجنب الانفجارات وابتعد عن العدائية والغيرة والعنف. قد تعيش انفعالات كثيرة وتصطدم ببعض الحوادث إذا لم تضاعف الانتباه. تجنب المنافسات على أي صعيد كان. إحم نفسك من الأخطار وقد سيارتك بهدوء.
    قد تسقط مشاريع مالية، فلا تضخم الأمر، وكن متفهماً وليناً مع المراجع النافذة في العمل أو في السياسة. لا تعبر عن أفكارك بطريقة جافة وإلا ورطت نفسك في أوضاع دقيقة. قد تواجه أوضاعاً اجتماعية سياسية أو اقتصادية معاكسة، وتعيش فشلاً لبعض توجهاتك أو قناعاتك. يخيب القدر أملك، خاصة إذا كنت تشغل مهمات عامة أو سياسية أو روحية. ينصحك الفلك بالتحفظ والصمت إزاء المستجدات المتلاحقة.
    برودة في العواطف
    كما في العمل كذلك في الحب تعيش أوضاعاً متراجعة، فكوكب (فينوس) الذي يوزر برج الحوت منذ أواخر الشهر الماضي، يستقر فيه حتى تاريخ 21، فتبدو مهملاً في حياتك الشخصية، أو لا مبالياً إزاء متطلبات الحبيب. تظهر سلبية في التعامل، وربما تتهرب من مسؤوليات أو وعد، وتتراجع حماستك بدون سبب مقنع. مطلوب منك تهدئة الأوضاع وتليين المواقف. قد تضطر إلى مضاعفة الجهود للمحافظة على الانسجام، وربما تشعر أنك مضطر إلى ترك الوقت يعالج بعض العلاقات المتأزمة. لحسن الحظ أن الأجواء تتغير في الأسبوع الأخير من الشهر، وقد تحمل إليك مفاجأة سعيدة. فبانتقال كوكب (فينوس) إلى برجك تتبدل الأوضاع، وتكتسب أنت جاذبية كبيرة، فتجد حلولاً لبعض المشاكل الشخصية، وتبادر إلى إرضاء الحبيب. إذا كنت عازباً فقد تفتتح فترة مزدهرة باللقاءات الجميلة والوعود. سجل أنك قد تتجذب إلى مواليد الحوت أو السرطان أو الجوزاء أو القوس خلال هذا الشهر.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آذار (مارس)

    المناخ الفلكي إلى تحسن
    تسير الأمور بشكل أفضل هذا الشهر حيث تعوض عن الوقت الضائع، وتعلق الآمال على جديد قد يجعلك ملتزماً أكثر من السابق. يبدو المناخ الفلكي أكثر تشجيعاً مما عرفت حتى الآن رغم عوامل (الخسوف والكسوف) التي قد تزعج الكثيرين وتتركك أنت على الحياد. تتزود بحيوية مضاعفة، وتبدو قادراً على اقتحام القلوب كما نعهدك. تعتني بنفسك وبمظهرك وهندامك، وتشعر أنك قادر على إنجاح كل الخطوات بدون عوائق.
    تحقق النجاح، عزيزي الحمل، وتنتصر على المشقات، وقد تتلقى دعماً في الوقت المناسب. إن ما يجذبك هو الجديد والمشاريع التي لم تتطرق إليها بعد. تبدو الحظوظ أكبر بين 1 و 18.
    بين الحقيقة والأحلام
    قد تذهب في مخيلتك بعيداً وتتوق إلى عوالم جديدة وتجارب بعيدة عن موقعك الحالي ربما. إلا أن الواقع قد يكون مختلفاً جداً عما تحلم أو تتوقع، وقد تواجه ظروفاً في العمل دقيقة وصعبة يجب أن تتأقلم معها. تجد نفسك أمام خيارات متعددة، فترغب في التقدم والمبادرات إلا أنك تضطر للتكيف مع أشخاص قد لا يشاركونك النمط نفسه، أو تجد صعوبة في التفاهم مع بعض المحيط أو الزملاء. تبحث عن تحالفات جديدة، خاصة بوجود كوكب (مارس) في برج الدلو، الذي يجعلك تميل إلى التعاون مع الآخرين، من أجل تحقيق بعض المشاريع التي تعيش في مخيلتك. تحركك، عزيزي الحمل، طاقة كبيرة لا بد أن تستثمرها في مجال ما، ولو واجهت بعض الصعوبات. كن أكثر تنبهاً ابتداءً من تاريخ 18 ولا تترك مجالاً للالتباس في كلامك وشرحك أو مواقفك.
    صخب عاطفي واجتماعي
    قد تكشف الحب هذا الشهر إذا كنت خالياً، أو تعرف بعض التجارب والعلاقات المشوقة.بعض المرتبطين من مواليد الحمل يشرعون علاقتهم بخطوبة أو بزواج، كما أن الذي يستقر في برجك، يجعلك تحلق في هذا المجال، تستقبل الحب والربيع معاً في حلة جديدة ومع إشراق قل نظيره. قد تحتفل بمناسبة شخصية، وتبدو سعيداً بما كان مستعصياً حصوله. لكنك تدرك، عزيزي الحمل، أنك صعب المراس ومتطلب في كل شيء. قد يضطر الحبيب إلى تقديم براهين عن تعلقه بك، وإلى وزن كل كلمة بتوجه بها إليك، حتى لا يجرح مشاعرك. تحتاج هذا الشهر إلى إحاطة معنوية كبيرة، خاصة وأنك تخطط للمستقبل أو تنظر إليه بوضوح أكثر من السابق. كأنك تحدد الآن مصيرك وتحسم أمرك. أكثر المعنيين بإيجابية الفلك، على الصعيد العاطفي، هم مواليد الدائرة الثانية.


شهر نيسان (أبريل)

    حركة كبيرة وإشراق بين 10 و 27
    قد يكون الأسبوع الأول من شهر نيسان (أبريل) حافلاً بالمستجدات والأحداث التي تناسبك لكي تحقق بعض المشاريع والأمنيات. بعد ذلك تبذل جهوداً مضاعفة لكي تحافظ على النمط الذي بلغته أخيراً. مكتوب عليك النجاح يا عزيزي. لن تستسلم بل ستعطي أفضل ما عندك لإنجاح كل المخططات، خاصة وأن (الشمس) و(مركور) يتحالفان، ابتداءً من تاريخ 10 و 11، من أجل توفير فترة ذهبية لكل أنواع المساعي والاتصالات والعمليات المالية كما للتنقلات والتوقيع على عقود. تستقطب تأييداً كبيراً فيسير وراءك الكثيرون. تخوض مجال الدراسات والأبحاث والفن والأعمال. تشارك بمؤتمرات ومحاضرات، وتلتقي بقادة وبأصحاب النفوذ والقرار. قد تقوم باتصالات مهمة واستثنائية، أو بأسفار سريعة تعود عليك بفائدة كبيرة. تجذب احترام الجميع خاصة القادرين بينهم. تشارك ربما بنقاشات تلفت خلالها الأنظار، تقدم مساعدة كبيرة للمحيط، وتبرز قدراتك في هذه الأثناء.
    هذا لا يعني أن الأمور تسير بدون صعوبات أو معوقات. فكوكب (مارس) الذي يجتاز برج الحوت يجعلك معرضاً للخيبة في بعض الأحيان، أو يحمل إليك بعض الأخبار المربكة. يجعلك هذا الموقع أيضاً مبعثر الطاقات مشتت الأفكار. قد تكلف بمهمات مضاعفة تعجز عن إكمالها في الوقت المناسب. الجو صاخب يا عزيزي، مليء بالمفاجآت، ويتطلب منك الحكمة في التصرفات.
    قد يطرأ في أواخر الشهر ما يربكك قليلاً وذلك بسبب لقاء (مارس) و (أورانوس) في برج الحوت، واللذين يتنافران مع (جوبيتير) في برج القوس. هذا الأمر يولد بعض الارتباك، إلا أنك تتأثر بنتائجه بطريقة غير مباشرة. قد تتعرقل المساعي وتضطر إلى تغيير الأسلوب والتعامل مع جديد طارئ.
    فترة عاطفية زاهرة بين 12و 30
    تعيش عواطف مربكة في بداية الشهر وتلوم الحبيب على بعض البعاد، كما أنك تبدو متطلباً تملكياً تثير المشاكل لأقل أمر، وتسكنك غيرة ربما وخوف من فقدان الحبيب. أو تعيش علاقة عابرة بدون تفكير بارتباط، أو تلتقي بشخص قد تقيم معه علاقة سرية بعيداً عن العيون لسبب أو لآخر، قد يكون من العصب التحدث عن استقرار في بداية هذا الشهر، إلا أن الأمور تبدو أكثر ثباتاً ابتداءً من تاريخ 12. عندما ينتقل كوكب (فينوس) إلى برج الجوزاء، فينهي فترة من التنافر مع كوكب (ساتورن). تزول المصاعب وتنتهي بعض المشاكل والهموم. تبدو أنت أكثر تفهماً مع الطرف الآخر وتستعيد ثقتك بالنفس. تعالج سوء التفاهم الماضي، وتنطلق نحو آفاق جديدة، فتشاك بمناسبات، تلتقي ربما بالحب، إذا كنت وحيداً. قد تتلقى خبراً جيداً يتعلق بأحد الأولاد أو الأشقاء أو الشقيقات. إذا لم تكن مستعداً للاستقرار فقد تعرف غزوات عاطفية كثيرة وعلاقات تثير في نفسك الحماسة ولو كانت عابرة. قد يجذبك أحد مواليد الثور في بداية الشهر، ثم يميل قلبك إلى مواليد القوس، الأسد، الجوزاء والحمل مثلك. يحاول ربما أحد مواليد الحوت إغراءك فهل تستجيب؟


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيار (مايو)

    دورة حظ إيجابية ابتداءً من 16
    لا تسير الأمور حسب مبتغاك في بداية هذا الشهر، وتحديداً في نصفه الأول، بل تعيش بعض الخيبات والعراقيل التي تقلق راحتك، وتستفزك في بعض الأحيان. تواكب بعض المستجدات المهنية والمالية التي تضطرك إلى دفع بعض المستحقات أو تقديم التضحيات أو التخلي عن بعض المشاريع الشخصية.
    إلا أنك ابتداءً من تاريخ 16 تستعيد النشاط والحيوية والثقة بالمستقبل. وتدخل دورة من الحظ المميز تمتد حتى أواخر الشهر المقبل. تنجح مساعيك وتتحقق أحلامك، وقد تتلقى بعض الأرباح وتبدو سعيداً بما حصل. تبدو هذه الفترة مميزة بالإيجابيات وبالإنجازات التي تفخر بها، تعبر عن نفسك بطلاقة أكبر، وقد تعرف حظاً استثنائياً، خاصة إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الأسد، الحمل، الميزان، الدلو، السرطان أو الثور.
    قد تثير الغيرة هذا الشهر كما الحسد، ما يجعل الآخرين يطلقون الشائعات ضدك. إلا أنك تواصل مسيرتك بسلام وتلعب دور القائد والموجه، وتخطط لما تريد القيام به بدو عوائق تذكر. تبدو الحركة كبيرة كما المبادرات التي تتأمن ظروفها، كذلك تتخذ قرارات ارتجالية عفوية توحي بها الأحداث الآنية والظروف الطارئة، فكوكب (مارس) الذي يمر ببرجك في هذه الأثناء يزودك بطاقة كبيرة وإرادة فولاذية، للحصول على ما تريد. تتمتع في هذه الفترة بمغناطيسية لا مثيل لها، وتقوم بعمل يحتاج إلى عشرة أشخاص لإنجازه. تبدو مناضلاً ومدافعاً عن آرائك بشراسة. تنتهي فترة الالتباس التي عرفتها في السابق، فتجد أنت الحلول لكل المشاكل والعقد، التي واجهتك في السابق.
    برودة عاطفية ابتداءً من 8
    تسير الأمور بشكل جيد على الصعيد الشخصي في بداية الشهر، فتبدو منسجماً مع محيطك، مستقراً في علاقاتك، إلا أنك تواجه بعض الاعتراض، ابتداءً من تاريخ 9. فقد يهملك الحبيب أو الشريك، أو يهجرك أو يسافر لملاحقة أهداف لا تعنيك.
    تخف حماستك العاطفية وتبدو ميالاً أكثر إلى الحياة العائلية والسكون والطمأنينة، إلى جانب أفراد عائلتك. تبحث عن الانسجام والتفاهم بالقرب من محبيك. وبعيداً عن المعارك والمواجهات. تسعدك لقاءات مع أصدقاء مقربين وأخبار تتعلق بشخص غالٍ على قلبك، تدعم خطواته وتفخر بإنجازاته.
    مطلوب منك بين 9 و29 التفهم والتسامح وعدم الاستفزاز. قد يعود حب قديم للظهور في حياتك، أما الرومنسية فتجدها أثناء سهرات عائلية هادئة، أو عبر بعض الأصدقاء والمعارف.
    قد تتفاهم أكثر هذا الشهر مع مواليد الجوزاء، الدلو والأسد، في حين يطلب منك الفلك التحفظ مع مواليد الجدي، الميزان والسرطان.
    إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى العذراء، الجوزاء، الحوت، والقوس فكن حذراً جداً ولا تقدم على قرارات متسرعة بشأن زواج أو طلاق أو سفر وتنقلات بعيدة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر حزيران (يونيو)

    كل شيء يحصل بسرعة البرق
    لا تضيع وقتك عزيزي الحمل بطرح الأسئلة والمناورة أو تأجيل المبادرات، لأن هذا الشهر يتطلب منك الحركة السريعة. كل جهد تقوم به يجعلك تتقدم في مساعيك وأعمالك، ويزيد من أرباحك وعائداتك. لا شك أنك تتمتع بحيوية مضاعفة بفضل كوكب (مارس) الموجود في برجك والذي يغمرك بالحماسة والاندفاع. قد يهبك الفلك حظوظاً جيدة لا بل استثنائية تفوق آمالك في بعض الأحيان، شرط ألا تتحول الطاقة لديك إلى عدائية. يبتسم لك الحظ في مجالات عديدة، وقد يكون هذا الشهر مناسباً للأسفار بشتى أنواعها، سواء كانت للتسلية أو للعمل.
    تقاوم كل أنواع الضغوطات خلال هذا الشهر، وتنتصر على المعوقات والمصاعب بثقة بالنفس كبيرة، لكن حاول ألا تقع ضحية بعض الحوادث التافهة. إن ما يحصل يتم بسرعة البرق، تكاد لا تجد وقتاً للتفكير، فتتعامل مع الأحداث المستجدة والمتلاحقة بقوة وثبات.
    عليك، عزيزي الحمل، أن تجد وقتاً لمسؤولياتك الشخصية والعائلية حتى لا تولد خلال هذا الشهر ردات فعل سلبية ولوماً على إهمال، خاصة وأن الحياة الاجتماعية تتخذ مكانة كبيرة الآنن فتتبادل الآراء والأفكار والنقاشات مع أصدقاء ومتعاونين، كما تكتسب بعض المعارف الجديدة. قد تبدل اتجاهاتك أو تطرأ على حياتك اهتمامات جديدة على أثر بعض اللقاءات والمحادثات.
    عشق وعواطف حارة
    يدخل كوكب الحب (فينوس) منزلك الخامس اعتباراً من تاريخ 5 ما يوفر لك الهناء والسعادة والحب والشغف والحنان. هذا الكوكب يتحالف مع كوكبي (مارس) و(جوبيتير)، لكي يشير إلى علاقة جديدة، إذا كنت خالياً. حضر نفسك بلقاء الحبيب خلال النصف الثاني من الشهر، حيث تبدو مستعداً للارتباط أو للانتقال إلى مرحلة جديدة من العلاقة. بعض مواليد الحمل قد يتعلقون بشخص يكبرهم سناً بكثير، أو يتمتع بنفوذ وقدرة على اتخاذ القرار عنهم. أما المتزوجون فقد يبشرهم الفلك بحمل أو ولادة لطفل في حياتهم.
    قد تميل هذا الشهر إلى مواليد الأسد، القوس، الحمل والجوزاءن وتبدو منسجماً معهم أو يلفتون انتباهك لسبب أو لآخر.
    تنافر فلكي في أواخر الشهر
    تسجل سماء حزيران (يونيو) تنافراً فلكياً بين كوكبي (ساتورن) و(نبتون) حوالي تاريخ 25، وقد تمتد تأثيراتها إلى الشهر بكامله، لكنها تبدو أقوى في الأيام الأخيرة والتي تحذر من نزاعات أو أسفار خطيرة أو غياب بعض الأشخاص من حياتك. أكثر المعنيين هم الذين تنتمي أبراجهم الصاعدة إلى الدلو، الأسد، الثور والعقرب، والذين عليهم أن يحذروا الكاذبين والمحتالين والمتملقين الغشاشين.


شهر تموز (يوليو)

    تبحث عن السلام الداخلي
    حان الوقت لكي تعيد الحسابات وتقوّم ما حصل معك منذ بداية السنة، فكوكب (مارس) الذي خرج من برجك وأثار حماسة كبيرة، يجعلك الآن تميل إلى التباطؤ والهدوء والكسل قليلاً. تحدد خياراتك من جديد وتتخذ قرارات مهمة. أعطِ الوقت الكافي لذلك ولا تستعجل أمراً متخطياً بعض الاعتبارات، وإلا فقد تندم على ذلك. على كل حال يبدو أنك الآن تريد السلام والابتعاد عن الضجيج والناس. تشعر بالحاجة إلى ذلك ويجب أن تتجاوب مع حاجاتك يا عزيزي. أما الفلك فينصحك باتخاذ القرارات بين 14 و27، إذ تبدو هذه الفترة هي الأفضل للصفاء الذهني والشعور بالأمان.
    قد تكون القضايا المالية هي المسيطرة على تفكيرك الآن، تناضل ربما للمحافظة على عائداتك أو موقعك. بعض مواليد الحمل يباشرون بعمل جديد أو يناقشون هذا الأمر. قد يتعلق هذا الجديد بتقديم مارسوه في السابق، أو بوضع يعود للظهور الآن كمؤشر إيجابي أو سلبي.
    قضايا عائلية تشغلك
    تبدو مهتماً بشؤون عائلية طوال هذا الشهر. تبحث عن انسجام في محيطك الشخصي، وتتاح لك فرص مهنية عبر بعض العلاقات العائلية أو الاتصالات الشخصية. يلجا إليك كثيرون لإيجاد الحلول وتبدو سعيداً بذلك. أما الفترة الأفضل للشؤون العاطفية فتبدو في النصف الأول من الشهر. قد تجد الحب أو تواصل قصة قديمة، أو تتأثر بنفوذ أحد الأشخاص الذي يوحي لك بالأمان، إلا أن الفلك لا يرى جدية في العلاقات هذا الشهر. وقد تتشتت العواطف خلال النصف الثاني، أو تجد نفسك أمام بعض التردد والحيرة. ابتداءً من 27، تراجع حساباتك بالنسبة إلى بعض العلاقات، وتدعوك الكواكب إلى التمهل والصبر قبل الارتباط.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آب (أغسطس)

    شهر الأحداث والمفاجآت السعيدة
    هاأنت تدخل شهراً مميزاً من النجاح والتألق تبرز خلاله مواهبك، وتحقق فيه بعض الأمنيات. تبدو الرابح في كل المساعي التي تقوم بها، سواء كانت تخوض امتحانات أو مفاوضات أو بعض المجالات الصعبة. تدعمك كواكب (الشمس) (مركور) و(فينوس) المجتمعة في برج صديق هو الأسد، وتعدك بأيام ممتازة من الحظ والفرص المتسارعة لتعزيز أوضاعك وتوظيف طاقاتك في المجالات المهمة. هذه الفترة تحمل توقيعاً على عقد، أو سفراً مهماً، أو حظاً في الأرباح، خاصة بين 7 و30.
    لن يطالك الخسوف الكلي الحاصل هذا الشهر في برج الحوت. لا بل يعزز طاقتك ويجعلك قادراً على بلورة الأمور بشكل منطقي. تبدو مقاوماً وشجاعاً، وربما تعرف لقاءات مهمة جداً يكون لها أثر على مستقبلك.
    توقع، عزيزي الحمل، تغييراً جذرياً يحصل في محيطك العائلي أو المهني. قد تغير مكان إقامتك أو تبدل أثاث منزلك أو تتخلى عن مشاريع للمباشرة بمشاريع أخرى طارئة وواعدة.
    أنت النجم في أوساط كثيرة
    تتحدث فيصغي إليك الآخرون وتستقطب الأنظار والاهتمام. تجد الكلام المناسب في الوقت المناسب وتؤثر في الآخرين، سواء كانوا من الأصدقاء القدامى أو تعرفت إليهم جديداً. يسطع نجمك فتلفت الأنظار في مجالك المهني والشخصي على السواء.
    تعزز أوضاعك العاطفية. تجد الحلول للمشاكل، وتكون الفترة الواقعة بين 10 و 30 مناسبة لشؤون القلب والعائلة. ربما تعرف عشرة أيام من مراجعة الأوضاع والحسابات، أو تتخلى عما بات يزعجك، أو تعيش شكوكاً وتطرح التساؤلات. لكن ما أن يدخل (فينوس) برج الأسد من جديد بتاريخ 10، حتى تستعيد إشراقك وهدوءك، وتخوض مجالات جديدة وأقداراً مهمة، وقد تقع في الحب، إذا كنت خالياً. تحتاج الآن إلى قصة حب ثابتة، هذا إذا عانيت من تعقيدات سابقة وعلاقات سرية أو عابرة. إذا قابلت شخصاً حرك قلبك فربما تكون العلاقة مستقرة، هذه المرة.

شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)

    الجو غائم
    قد ينتابك شكوك هذا الشهر، أو تعيش بعض البلبلة والتساؤلات في ما يخص أعمالك أو خياراتك المستقبلية. إلا أنك ورغم هذه المرحلة من الحيرة والقلق فقد تعرف أوضاعاً جيدة خاصة بين 6 و 28. ربما لا تسير الأمور بالسرعة التي تتمناها، أو لا تتجاوب الظروف مع برامجك، لكن إذا اعتمدت المثابرة والصبر فقد تتوصل إلى أهدافك بسلام، مدعوماً من كوكب (مركور) الذي يدعوك إلى المصالحات والتنازلات ويتحدث عن لقاءات واجتماعات مهمة، يجب أن تتحلى خلالها بالهدوء والانسجام مع الآخرين والانتصار على المعوقات، كما على بعض النوايا السلبية.
    إن الحدث الأبرز هذا الشهر، هو انتقال كوكب (ساتورن) من برج الأسد إلى برج العذراء، والذي يتحدث عن أشغال وأعمال تتطلب الكثير من الحذر والاهتمام والجدية، قد يتعلق الأمر أيضاً باستقالة من مهنة أو من مكان، وربما بنزاع مع أحد المسؤولين، أو حتى بشعور بالملل وعدم الاهتمام والحاجة إلى التغيير.
    لحسن الحظ تتمتع بصحة جيدة وبقدرة على مقاومة الضغوطات التي تمارس عليك. لن تخضع لابتزازات يمارسها بعض المقربين. فأنت تميل إلى الاستقلالية بطبيعتك ومن الصعب أن تتنازل عن خياراتك وقيادتك للأمور، وربما تواجه أوضاعاً كهذه خلال هذا الشهر، قد تتعامل مع واقع جيد وتفاوض بشكل شرس ، وربما تتوصل إلى موافقة مهمة تفخر بها، أو تستقل بعمل وتؤسس جديداً لنفسك. بعض مواليد الحمل يسجلون فترة انتقالية في حياتهم المهنية الآن.
    قد تراجع الطبيب هذا الشهر لتوضيح أمر أو لعلاج طارئ، أو تجري فحوصات طبية للطمأنينة.
    أناقة في الحب
    يعود كوكب (فينوس) للتنزه في منزلك الخامس، أي الأسد، ما يجعلك مميزاً في أدائك الشخصي والعاطفي. توطد الصلات مع الحبيب، أو تكتشف أسلوباً جديداً في التعامل. تبدو أكثر لياقة من السابق، تختار كلماتك بتأن، وتتصرف بنبل وترفع. قد تعبر عن نفسك بطريقة صادقة، بعيداً عن الإغواء والمناورة. هذا لا يعني أنك لا تبحث عن غزوات عاطفية جديدة لأنك تميل بطبيعتك إليها، وتسعد بتقرب الآخرين منك والوقوع في شباكك. ترتدي الحياة الاجتماعية طابعاً جديداً الآن، وقد تعوض عن رتابة في حياتك العاطفية، إذا شكوت منها في بداية الشهر.
    بعض مواليد الحمل يظهرون تمنعاً عن التجاوب مع أحد العروض العاطفية في البداية، في محاولة للتأكد من الرغبة الجدية لدى الطرف الآخر. إلا أنهم بعد تاريخ 23 يصارحون الآخر برغباتهم وقراراتهم، وتكون الفترة حاسمة.
    أخيراً أدعوك، عزيزي الحمل، إلى التحفظ هذا الشهر مع مواليد العذراء، الجوزاء، القوس، والحوت.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)

    شهر دقيق يتطلب منك الحكمة
    تفرض عليك شروط كثيرة هذا الشهر، ويدعوك الفلكي إلى الاهتمام بسلامتك وصحتك وعدم المبالغة في توظيف طاقاتك، كما إلى قول (لا) عندما تجد أنه لم يعد بوسعك تحمل المزيد.
    من الأفضل لك التصرف بليونة وحكمة وتروي. الوقت ليس سانحاً لفرض وجهة نظرك ورفع التحديات. قد تحتاج إلى كبت مشاعرك وإخفاء آرائك الحقيقية ومسايرة بعض الأخصام، أو المزعجين تجنباً لمواجهات تدور لغير مصالحك. لا أدعوك طبعاً إلى مزاولة الخبث، ولكن إلى السعي من أجل تسوية الأوضاع وإيجاد التفاهم في محيطك، ومناقشة الآخرين للوصول إلى اتفاقات مكتوبة. قد تواجه نزاعاً أو صعوبة، وتسير الأمور عكس مبتغاك. لكنك قادر على الانتصار على هذه المصاعب، إذا شئت.
    ابحث عن البساطة والهدوء والانسجام، وإذا لم تجد ما تريده الآن فقد يكون آتياً في الشهرين المقبلين، إذ قد تعرف نجاحاً تستحقه.
    أما الأوضاع المالية فقد تكون مستقرة رغم هذه الإشارات السلبية. تبدو قلقاً على بعض المبالغ التي تتأخر، أو المستحقات التي لا تستطيع الإيفاء بها، أو تتكل على تمويل يتعثر.
    قد تطرأ هذا الشهر مفاجآت في العمل تضطر معها إلى قبول بعض التسويات، أو إلى انتظار ظروف أفضل للتحرك. ربما تتغير معطيات في العمل أو في الإدارة. إذا كنت بصدد التعامل مع عقد جديد، فحاول أن تراجعه بهدوء وتأن، واهتم بالتفاصيل قبل التوقيع على أي جديد.
    الوضع العاطفي أفضل في الأسبوع الأول
    قد تكون الأيام الثمانية الأولى من الشهر واعدة على الصعيد العاطفي كما الاجتماعي، إذ تتوفر ظروف جيدة للعازبين لكي يعرفوا أوقاتاً من الرومنسية وفرصاً للارتباط. إلا أن الجو العام يشير إلى حياة اجتماعية أكثر غنى من الشؤون الشخصية، خاصة اعتباراً من تاريخ 9، إذ ينتقل كوكب (فينوس) إلى برج العذراء ويلتقي بكوكب (ساتورن) وتبدو الأجواء أقل حماسة وأكثر جموداً. تتراجع الخطوط وتبرد المشاعر، يكبر خطر الانفصال أو النزاع والخلاف مع الحبيب والشريك. تبدو مهتماً بشؤون أخرى، أو يتعامل معك الآخر بطريقة مشاكسة. تكون، عزيزي الحمل، صعب المراس لا يرضيك شيء. قد تواجه مشاكل عاطفية جدية في النصف الثاني من الشهر، وتخرج خلافاتك إلى العلن. أما العازبون فقد يعرفون علاقات مشبوهة تتسم بالسرية الاضطرارية.
    أنصحك، عزيزي الحمل، بالتصرف اللائق والحكيم، وبعدم توجيه الملامة والعتاب للمحيطين بك، حتى لا تزيد الطين بلة، إذ قد يثير عداوات تندم عليها فيما بعد. ضف إلى ذلك، بعض الهموم المتأتية من وضع عائلي.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)

    أزمات تتفاعل
    يطل هذا الشهر بمؤشرات تصعيدية تجعلك متوتراً، خاصة في الأيام العشرة الأولى من الشهر. قد يعترض الآخرون خياراتك وأسلوبك، وينذر الأمر بقطيعة، إلا أنك ابتداءً من تاريخ 11 تستعيد قواك وتكسب بعض النقاط رغم تعثر ومواجهات تستمر طوال الشهر.
    قد تشعر بالتعب، لكن لا تترك أحد يسجل عليك انتصاراً، إذ لا يمكنه إفشاله ودفعك إلى اليأس. إذا واجهت موجة من الافتراء فحاول أن تبقى صامتاً واترك العاصفة تمر بسلام. حرر الآخرين من اتهاماتهم إليك، واعطهم الفرصة لكي يفرغوا ما في قلوبهم لكي تتزود بكل المعلومات وتطلع على الأسلحة التي يستعملونها ضدك. قد ينذر الوضع بتحضيرات لفتح معركة ضدك. قد ينفذ صبرك، لكن الأفضل هو في الاستمرار وعدم الاستقالة من مهمتمك. فكوكب (جوبيتير) يدعمك ويتحدث عن منافذ للحلول كثيرة، يمكنك اللجوء إليها.
    قد تعرف نزاعات عائلية (مواليد الدائرة الثانية خاصة)، أو تعيش أزمة اضطراباً. أما كوكب (مركور) الذي ينضم إلى الشمس في برج العقرب، بتاريخ11، فزيدك ثقة بالنفس ومتانة أعصاب. يدعمك بقوة نادرة وبقدرة على المواجهة، ويزودك بأفكار غنية وجيدة لإحراز النجاح.
    قد تعاني من تأخير وعرقلة، في النصف الأول من الشهر أو حتى تاريخ 10، بعد ذلك تبدأ دورة أخرى يمكن خلالها تسوية المشاكل ومحاصرة الأوضاع التي كانت تسد طريقك. تحصل على مبلغ من المال على تسوية كنت تسعى إليها، أو تسترجع مستحقات لك. تقوم باتصالات اجتماعية داعمة. المهم أن تبقى صابراً وألا تضخم المشاكل.
    لا بد من الإشارة إلى أن مواليد الدائرة الثالثة قد يكونون معفيين من هذه الأجواء الضاغطة، بل أنهم قد يحققون أرباحاً مفاجئة أو ينتصرون في قضية ويعرفون الازدهار والفرص الكبيرة، لتعزيز أوضاعهم.
    فينوس في الميزان اعتباراً من 8 وحلول عاطفية
    يبدأ الشهر مع ارتباك عاطفي أيضاً، فكوكب (فينوس) في برج العذراء حتى تاريخ 8، ليس مؤشراً جيداً للرومنسية والحب، بل يجعلك منتقداً عدائياً ومشاكساً. قد تخفي مشاعرك أو تعبر عنها بطريقة سلبية، أو تبتعد عن الحبيب باحثاً عن مشاغل وشؤون أخرى. بعد ذلك يدخل كوكب (فينوس) برج الميزان أي في منزلك السابع، ويتحدث عن علاقاتك مع الشريك أو الحبيب التي تتبلور أكثر وتزدهر. تستعيد الاتزان في حياتك الشخصية، وتكون الفترة الأفضل بين 11 و17. لكن الأمر يتطلب تنازلات من قبلك وليونة في التعامل طوال الشهر.
    تنافر فلكي بين 17 و 23
    قد يكون الأسبوع الواقع بين السبت 17 والجمعة 23 هو الأدق خلال هذا الشهر، خاصة بالنسبة إلى مواليد الدائرة الثانية، إذ تسجل السماء تنافراً بين (فينوس)، (مارس) و(الشمس) و(مركور)، ما يعني بعض الخلافات التي قد تتطور إلى نزاع وقطيعة، تبدو الصراعات قوية، وربما تعيد النظر ببعض الشؤون الأساسية في حياتك والتوظيفات المادية. قد تقلب الطاولة. تتبدل الأوضاع ابتداءً من تاريخ 24، حيث تستقر الأمور، ويبدو أكثر المستفيدين من هذا الاستقرار هم مواليد الدائرة الثالثة.
    إلا أن الأوضاع العائلية تبقى معقدة هذا الشهر، وقد يزعجك تصرف يصدر عن أحد الأولاد، أو وضع يخص أحد المقربين، خاصة في النصف الثاني من الشهر.


شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)

    الحظ يبتسم لك
    تجتمع كواكب كثيرة في برج القوس لتوفر لك حظاً سعيداً، وإشراقة مميزة. تستقر أوضاعك وتسترجع طمأنينتك، فتحرر من بعض القيود التي كانت تحاصر تحركاتك والرغبات. فشهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر) هو شهر كبير لجميع مواليد الحمل. (بلوتون) و(جوبيتير) مجتمعان في القوس يوفران لك الهناء، إلى أية دائرة انتميت. لكن لا بد من الإشارة إلى أن أكثر المستفيدين هم مواليد الدائرة الثالثة، ولو أن الآخرين ينعمون أيضاً بالأفضل. قد تطرأ أمور كثيرة إيجابية، ويسيطر التفاؤل حيث يبدو الصبر جيداً.
    قد تعرف أرباحاً كثيرة وتستثمر في مجالات واعدة. تسافر ربما أو تغير حياتك جذرياً. وتبدو سعيداً بقراراتك. تعبر عن أفكارك بثقة، وقد تفرضها أيضاً بدون نقاش.
    لا بد نم تحذير مواليد الدائرة الأولى، من بعض المعاكسة الفلكية، ابتداءً من تاريخ 20، إذ قد يضطر بعضهم إلى مواجهة قضية قانونية، أو تبرير الذات، أو الدفاع عن خيار، أو اتخاذ قرار صعب.
    تتمتع، عزيزي الحمل، بمعنويات كبيرة، وتتكل على حدسك، لكي تلتقط الفرص المناسبة، رغم ذلك، يطلب إليك الفلك الاعتناء بصحتك وعدم إهمال أية عوارض.
    انجذاب جسدي
    بدخول كوكب (فينوس) إلى برج العقرب، بتاريخ 5، تتضاءل الفرص الرومنسية، ويتعزز لانجذاب الجسدي، تبدو أكثر انسجاماً مع الحبيب أو الزوج. قد يلفت انتباهك أحدهم، ويمارس عليك مغناطيسية، فتعيش عشقاً كبيراً يولد في بعض الأحيان مشاكل الغيرة والتملكية. تتأرجح العواطف بين حارة جداً أو باردة. قد تثار شكوك وتتسبب في أزمة في بعض الأحيان. يعيش العازبون مغامرات متعددة تبدأ وتنتهي بلمحة بصر. أو يتحمس بعضهم لشخص قد يتجاوزن من أجله البحار، ثم يخف الوهج ويغيرون اتجاهاتهم.
    أما مواليد القوس، الأسد والحمل فقد يكونون أكثر المرشحين لغزو قلوب الحمل هذا الشهر. في حين أن مواليد العقرب والحوت يأخذونهم بعيداً في رحلة ذاتية عميقة تجعلهم يكتشفون زوايا عميقة من شخصيتهم.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

التوقعات العامة لبرج الثور

    سنة التحولات الجذرية
    لقد مررت، حتى الآن، بفترة من التقلبات والتأرجح بين الأفضل والأسوأ، إلا أن عام 2007 يطل عليك أكثر استقراراً من السابق. يتيح أمامك فرصاً كثيرة، ولو أن بعضها يصطدم ببعض المعوقات أحياناً، فتبدو سعيداً بالانطلاق نحو ما تسميه مغامرة جديدة. تساعدك قوة كبية تسكنك على اجتياز بعض الحواجز، واستدراك بعض الأمور، وكشف النوايا، وتصحيح الأخطاء التي ارتكبتها في العام الماضي قد لا يضرب لك السلام الكامل موعداً هذه السنة أو في الأشهر التسعة الأولى منهاِ، لكنه آتٍ إليك في الأشهر الثلاثة الأخيرة على الأرجح، إذ يحدث ما يشبه الأنقلاب، وتلكسه في أيلول (سبتمبر) لكي يتبلور في شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)، ويعلن عن فترة خارقة، وسنة ممتازة هي عام 2008،
    السؤال: ماذا عن هذه السنة؟ الجواب: أنك تتكيف مع مستجدات كثيرة، ومفاجآت تتعامل معها بسرعة مدهشة، وبمهارة قل نظيرها تخوض ميادين متنوعة، وتتعمق بالأمور أكثر من السابق تريد معالجة المشاكل من جذورها، وترفض السطحيات، وتكتشف نفسك ودوافعك الحقيقية، فتراجع حساباتك وتدرس أولوياتك ما يحدث يجعلك أكثر نضجاً، ويدفعك نحو آفاق جديدة تكتشفها على مر الأيام
    ساتورن ما زال يعاكس، وجوبيتير فك أسرك
    لا شك أن هذه السنة بتدوا أكثر رقة معك من السنة الماضية، ف(جوبيتير) توقف عن معاكستك منذ أواخر سنة 2006، وها هي التغييرات أو التحولات المهمة في الحياة المهنية تظهر أمامك جلية قد تقرر أنت استحداث هذه التغييرات، في حين يتكفل القدر في أوقات أخرى بها يجب الاعتراف أنك لا تميل إلى الانقلابات أو التغييرات، بل تفضل الثبات والاستقرار، إلا أن النتائج التي تتوفر تبدوا أستثنائية، وربما تقدرها مع قدوم الخريف أعتباراً من هذا الفصل تتبدل أمور، وتشعر بتطورات مذهلة، وبرياح تنقلب لمصلحتك كل شيء يتغير في سمائك تتذوق جزءاً من الحظ الذي سيرافق الخطوات حتماً في عام 2008.
    يدعوك الفلك هذه السنة إلى العمل بجدية، وعدم الإهمال، والتصرف بحنكة وذكاء بدون عناد وتشبث، وإلى اتخاذ الحيطة والحذر وإبعاد المحتالين والمراوغين الذين قد يحومون حولك ويتسببون بخسائر مادية ربما.
    سنة التحضير والتجهيز بيدو أن عام 2007 يحمل إلى مواليد الثور احتمالات كثيرة ومتنوعة، وتغييرات حتى في المجال المهني، وسفراً واتصالات والستراتيجية جديدة إلا أن المنزل الثاني، وهو منزل المال في برج الجوزاء، فلا يحمل، هذه السنة، تأثيرات فلكية كبيرة إلا في بعض الأحيان، عندما يمر به (القمر) لأيام معدودة ثم (الشمس) بين 21 أيار (مايو) و2 حزيران (يونيو)، أو بمرور (فينوس) من 12 شهر نيسان (أبريل) إلى 8 من شهر أيار (مايو) كذلك يبدو الوضع المادي متحركاً بين 7آب (أغسطس) إلى 28 أيلول (سبتمبر)، بمرور كوكب (مارس) في منزل المال هذه الفترات تبدوا غنية بالحركة وتسلط الضوء على الوضع المالي.
    إلا أن الفلك يركز على المنزل الثامن والذي يتعلق بأموال الآخرين قد يأتي الأزدهار عن طريق أفرقاء آخرين مع تعدد هويتهم: ربما يكون الشريك مهتما بمجال استثماري ينعكس عليك إيجاباً أو يأتيك الدعم من قبل بعض أفراد العائلة، أو الزوج، أو أحد الأصدقاء، أو بعض المستثمرين ف(جوبيتير) في المنزل الثامن يعزز هذا الاتجاه قد يعني الأمر تسوية ضرائب حكومية، أو تمويلاً كبيراً تحصل عليه، أو إرثاً أو عائدات عن طريق توظيفات تقوم بها لطرف آخر. وإذا أردنا التعمق أكثر بالوضع الفلكي فقد تشير إلى عائدات عن طريق بوليصة تأمين مثلاً، أو مستحقات تعود إليك إلا أن الوجه السلبي لهذا الأمر فهو تولي المسؤولية كاملة عن أعمال الآخرين وازدهارها، فيتعلق مصيرك بمصير بعض الأطراف الأخرى أو بعض الجهات التي وكلتك بمهمة مثلاً، أو باستثمار كبير.
    قد تحقق أرباحاً أيضاً عبر تعاطيك مع شركات مهددة أو معرضة للإفلاس، أو في مجال إعادة تنظيم بعض الصناعات، أو إنقاذ بعض المؤسسات بطريقة أو بأخرى تجد نفسك معنياً بمصالح الآخرين.
    تتبدل أولوياتك على ما يبدو، وكثيرون من مواليد الثور يغيرون اتجاهاتهم كلياً كذلك قد تتاح لك فرص مالية مهمة مع كوكب (مركور)، هذه السنة تقرأ طبعاً هذه الفرص على مدى الأشهر المقبلة بالتفصيل لكن وتجنباً لأية توظيفات و(مركور) يتراجع بين 14 شباط (فبراير) و8 آذار (مارس)، وبين منتصف حزيران (يونيو) حتى العاشر من تموز (يوليو)، كذلك بين 12 تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) و1 تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر).
    تعمل تحت الضغط وتتحرر في أيلول (سبتمبر)
    قد يختبرك القدر هذه السنة، ويضعك أمام تجارب كثيرة تخرج منها بدروس قيمة. تتعرض لضغوطات على مر الأيام، تتراوح حدتها من وقت لآخر، وقد تطال حياتك المهنية كما الشخصية والعائلية. إلا أنك تصحح معها المسار، وتصوب الأهداف، وتحضر نفسك لفترة مزدهرة جداً تبدأ في 2 أيلول (سبتمبر) تحديداً، وتتعزز في 18 كانون الأول (ديسمبر). هذه الفترة قد تكون ضرورية لكي تعاود تقويم نفسك وتصرفاتك، ولإحداث تعديلات في بعض أسلوبك. ترفع تحديات جديدة، وتواجه مسؤوليات ضخمة، فـ (ساتورن) في منزلك الرابع ما زال يراقبك ويفرض عليك الشروط.
    قد تهتم بأحد الوالدين، أو بوالد أو بوالدة الزوج والزوجة، تتحمل مسؤولية وتضطر إلى مواكبة بعض الظروف المتعلقة بهم، وربما يكون لأحدهم دور في مجال عملك أيضاً، أو يكون لقراراته تأثير على خياراتك. كذلك ينتقل أحد الأولاد إلى مكان جديد، أو إلى موقع آخر. قد يسافر، أو يختار عملاً خارج البلاد، أو يذهب لتخصص، وتكون مهتماً بهذا الأمر. بعض مواليد الثور يشهدون انتقالاً لأحد الوالدين إلى منزل جديد أو حياة جديدة، أو يتحملون مسؤولية بصدد عملية جراحية تجرى له. قد يواكب أيضاً مواليد الثور تغييرات ضخمة تحصل على الصعيد المالي أو المادي المتعلق بأحد المقربين. باختصار، تشكل هذه السنة مفترق طريق بالنسبة إلى مواليد الثور الذين يعيدون حساباتهم، ويغيرون اتجاهاتهم على الأرجح.
    أما في أواخر السنة فقد تحمل فرصاً لتبوؤ مركز سياسي أو اجتماعي أو نقابي. قد ينتخب مولود الثور، الذي يتعاطى الشأن العام، أو يعين في منصب كبير.
    تبحث عن الاستقرار العاطفي
    كثيرون من مواليد الثور خضعوا لتغييرات جذرية في حياتهم الشخصية السنة الماضية، منهم من أقدم على زواج، ومن ارتبط بعلاقات جدية. أما الطابع العام لهذه السنة فهو الاستقرار إجمالاً، وعدم إحداث أية تغييرات مهمة، فنادراً ما يميل الثور إلى انقلابات في حياته، بل إن هذا الأمر يكلفه غالياً، وهو ينزع بطبيعته إلى الثبات بعيداً عن الحركة المقلقة.
    قد تتاح له هذه السنة فرص كثيرة للقاء من يود مشاركته الحياة إذا كان عازباً، إلا أن هذه الأمور تحصل في أواخر السنة وليس في بدايتها. فإذا تحدثنا عن ارتباط أو زواج، فيجب أن ننظر إلى شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) أو شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر). قد تمر، عزيزي الثور، بتقلبات على الصعيد العاطفي، وإعادة حسابات ونظر في بعض العلاقات والخيارات، في حين أن الأوضاع العائلية يكون لها أثراً كبير على حياتك العاطفية في هذه الأثناء.
    بعض مواليد الثور يميلون إلى شخص يكبرهم سناً أو يشغل مركزاً قيادياً.
    قد تطرح، أيضاً أيها الثور، أسئلة حول بعض الارتباطات، وتختار الوضوح والشفافية بعيداً عن المناورات. تتحلى بشجاعة كبيرة لاتخاذ قرار قد يكون مصيرياً ويبعد عنك كل من تراه وصولياً لا يبادرك بمثل اندفاعك وعطائك. بعض مواليد الثور يغيرون أحباءهم ويبدلونهم بأشخاص أكثر جدارة بثقتهم، حسب تقديرهم. أما بعضهم الآخر فيتحدى الجميع من أجل علاقة اختبرها ويقدرها، في حين أن الفلك يشير إلى العودة إلى الماضي وظهور حبيب قديم يخترق الساحة من جديد، إلا أن الاحتمالات باستمرار هذه العلاقة ضئيلة. في نهاية الصيف يرى الثور أوضاعه واضحة، والاستقرار والنضج وراحة البال. أما الفترة الأكثر دقة وحرجاً فتقع بين الثالث من شهر آذار (مارس) عند الخسوف والحادي عشر من شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) عند الكسوف.
    صداقات جديدة وغريبة
    تلعب الصداقات دوراً مهماً في حياة الثور هذه السنة، وتبدو هذه الناحية قوية جداً، إذ يصنع أصدقاء جدد في مهنته، أو يشاركونه بعض المهمات. كذلك يخوض مجالات جديدة وينفتح على آفاق علمية روحية وفنية، إلا أن عدم الاستقرار يكون العنوان الأبرز، فيعرف تنوعاً وتغييراً وعلاقات فجائية تنتهي بدون سابق إنذار أيضاًَ، فـ (أورانوس) في منزله الحادي عشر يشير إلى هذه التقلبات، بالإضافة إلى عوامل الكسوف والخسوف في آذار (مارس) وآب (أغسطس)، والتي تشير إلى تعديلات في بعض الارتباطات، وأحداث طارئة تخص هؤلاء الأصدقاء. أما الحياة الاجتماعية الأكثر بريقاً فتع بين أواخر شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) وآخر السنة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الثاني (يناير)

    شهر واعد مهنياً
    تبدأ السنة، عزيزي الثور، بفترة ممتازة على الصعيد المهني تحمل إليك آمالاً كثيرة وتطورات وترقيات وفرصاً مميزة. إنه الوقت المناسب لكي تتخذ مبادرات على صعيد مهنتك، توسع الآفاق وتحررك من قيود طالما كبلتك في السابق، فتنتقل من فترة اضطررت خلالها إلى التأقلم وقبول التسويات إلى فترة تستطيع خلالها أن تفرض شروطك بارتياح.
    تؤازرك الطوالع الفليكة، فـ (الشمس) في برج الجدي متحالفة مع كوكب (مركور) حتى منتصف الشهر توفر لك إمكانات مهمة بالعمل، وضمانة للنجاح في كل المساعي والخطوات. أما التعاطي مع بعض المراجع الحكومية أو النافذة فيبدو مثيراً. قد توقع على عقد، أو تحصل على موافقة سعيت إليها، أو تتلقى عرضاً ومفاجأة، ما يتيح لك ترجمة أفكارك إلى وقائع. يبدو النصف الأول من الشهر مشرقاً وزاخراً بالآمال، خاصة إذا كنت على علاقة أو صلبة ببعض المراجع الأجنبية أو الخارجية. قد تسافر في هذا الشهر لالتقاط فرصة، أو للمباشرة بمهمة، أو لوضع اللمسات الأخيرة على مشروع فتي. تلتقي ببعض الشخصيات القادرة على دعمك، وربما تكلف بهمة استثنائية.
    ينضم كوكب (مارس) في النصف الثاني من الشهر لكي يعزز طاقتك ويدفعك باتجاه جديد في مجال مهنتك. تزيح من طريقك الأشخاص المتطفلين، وتقترب إلى من هو قادر على مساعدتك في سبيل تحقيق الأهداف والطموحات. باختصار، تتخذ القرار المناسب.
    إذا ساورك بعض الشكوك في بداية الشهر، أو جدت أن الأمور لا تسير بالسرعة المطلوبة فلا تيأس أو تستسلم أو تشكك بطالعك، إذ إنك بعد ذلك، واعتباراً من تاريخ 18 على الأبعد، تشعر بالحلول الآتية إليك. لا شك أنك تتمتع بأفكار خارقة، وبقدرة على توظيفها وإقناع الآخرين بها. سجل أيضاً أنك الآن تتخلص من مشكلة قديمة عانيت منها طويلاً.
    أما إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى القوس، الحوت، الجوزاء أو العذراء فقد تواجه بعض الأزمات، ويدعوك الفلك إلى الحذر والابتعاد عن مغامرة اقتصادية أو قانونية في هذا الوقت. إياك أن تقع في الفخ! ما تحتاج إليه هو الجرأة والإرادة، لكنك قد تبدو أكثر تشكيكاً بنفسك. فنفذ ما يخططه الآخرون، وتتردد في المبادرة.
    الحياة العاطفية أقل وهجاً
    قد تعيد النظر بإحدى العلاقات العاطفية هذا الشهر، أو تعيش تردداً أو خيبة أو عدم تفاهم مع الشريك. يدخل كوكب الحب (فينوس) برج الدلو ابتداءً من تاريخ 4، ويتنافر مع كوكب (ساتورن) ابتداءً من تاريخ 19. تبدو متذمراً من وضع لا يرضيك، خاصة إذا كنت من الدائرة الثالثة. قد تشعر بالوحدة، وتجد أن مصدر سعادتك هو فقط العمل. تحتاج إلى الرعاية العائلية وإلى حضور لا يتأمن. بعض مواليد الثور يعيشون جرحاً في الأعماق بسبب غياب أو تخل. قد تقوم عزيزي بخطوة استثنائية، أو تفرض إرادتك، أو تطالب بحقوقك. يدور نقاش طويل حول هذا الأمر، وتبدو أنانياً حتى في طرحك لبعض المواضيع. (أنا) أولاً ثم مصالح الآخر! هل يتجاوب معك الحبيب أو الشريك؟ تبدو الأمور دقيقة، خاصة في منتصف الشهر، لكنني أرى أن هذه المشكلة قد تكون عميقة ومهمة لكنها عابرة. فقريباً تهدأ العاصفة، ويسود جو آخر أكثر رقة وتفهماً.
    بعض مواليد الثور يعيشون تناقضاً بين طموحاتهم المهنية وواجباتهم العائلية، فيتهمون بالإهمال، وبالحماسة الزائدة نحو أعمالهم بعيداً عن مسؤولياتهم المنزلية، وقد يضطرون إلى قبول بضع التنازلات أو التسويات لإشاعة السلام.
    أما الوحيدون من برج الثور فقد يميلون إلى خوض بعض التجارب الجديدة بصورة متسرعة قليلاً.
    قد يكون مواليد الجدي، الثور، الأسد والميزان أكثر المقربين إليك هذا الشهر! مع مواليد الدلو قد تبدأ بمشروع جديد.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر شباط (فبراير)

    شهر متعدد المزايا
    تدخل شهراً ممتازاً تحقق خلاله بعض الأهداف على الصعيدين المهني والشخصي. تبدو المعنويات مرتفعة كما التفاؤل. تدعمك كواكب (فينوس)، (مركور) و(مارس). تعالج مسائل كثيرة، ومشاكل عالقة منذ السنة الماضية. إنه الوقت المناسب لكي تتعمق بمساعيك، وتقدم عروضك، وتفاوض بشأن شروط العمل. يدلك الحدس على الاتجاه الصحيح، فتصغي إلى نداء القلب لتسير في الدرب المؤدي إلى النجاح. قد تقوم ببعض الاتصالات المهنية الواسعة، وتسهل لك الأفلاك المساعي.
    إن كوكب (مارس) الذي يزور برج الجدي حتى تاريخ 26 يزودك بشجاعة كبيرة وبالرغبة في مواصلة العمل، وتحقيق الأهداف الشخصية بدون تردد. تتصرف بحكمة وذكاء وتترك جانباً، ما يعيق الطريق. تدرك أن كل شيء يحتاج إلى الوقت، وهذا الوقت لا يسامح ما يحصل بدونه. شعارك (لا للاستعجال، نعم للثبات والمواظبة).
    تتعزز مكانتك، فتخوض بعض النشاطات الجديدة، إلا أن العمليات المالية والمفاوضات تصادف حظاً أفضل في النصف الأول من الشهر. بعد ذلك يتراجع كوكب (مركور) ويتسبب ربما ببعض التأجيل والتسويف. تجنب الاستثمارات والتوقيع على عقود خلال هذه الفترة.
    يجب أن تتبع نصائح العقل هذه الشهر، وأن تستسلم للابتزاز العاطفي. حاذر استغلال البعض لك، خاصة في أواخر الشهر. قد تساورك شكوك تحاول أن تتحقق منها، وذلك بسبب التنافر بين (ساتورن) و (الشمس)، والذي يطال أكثر مواليد الدائرة الثالثة. إلا أنك تستطيع أن تجتاز الحواجز بسلام إذا تصرفت بحكمة وضبطت انفعالاتك.
    دور محتمل في الشأن العام
    تخوض هذا الشهر مجالات تقنية. أو مفاوضات وسط بعض المجموعات أو التنظيمات. وربما تتيح لك هذه الفترة مجالاً للانخراط في السلك السياسي إذا شئت. أما في مجال عملك فقد تلعب دوراً مهماً، تنتخب كممثل عن مجموعة أو نقابة أو تيار أو جمعية أو اتحاد، وتقود المسيرة بنجاح. يكون لك أثر بالغ على بعض المراجع الحكومية أو السياسية، وتبرز كمفاوض لماع في بضع الشؤون. تلعب الصداقات والنشاطات الاجتماعية دوراً كبيراً في تعزيز موقعك، وقد يكون لبعضهم دور في إرشادك أو نصحك، حوالي منتصف الشهر.

    صداقات دافئة
    يتميز هذا الشهر بعلاقات ودية مع المحيط، وبصداقات مميزة تلعب دوراً في توجهاتك واتزانك العاطفي. تعيش تواطؤاً مع الحبيب وتقارباً وتفاهماً، وإذا كنت وحيداً فقد يلفت انتباهك شخص يلوح في الأفق، أو تنشأ صداقة تتحول إلى حب وتتطور رويداًَ رويداً، على مر الأشهر المقبلة. كذلك قد تكون الصداقة لبعض مواليد الثور ملاذاًَ في الأوقات الصعبة. أما اللقاءات الرومنسية فقد تتم للعازبين عبر بعض الاتصالات التربوية أو الروحية، أو من خلال بعض الأصدقاء، في النصف الأول من الشهر، في حين أن المجال المهني يبدو الموقع الأوفر حظاً للقاءات العاطفية، خلال النصف الثاني.

شهر آذار (مارس)

    إياك والتحديات!
    خفف النمط، واحم نفسك من الأخطار، هذا الشهر، لا تقدم على تحديات أو تصرفات عشوائية بدون تفكير وصبر وحكمة. إن أفضل أسلوب يجب اعتماده الآن هو الليونة والرؤية وعدم فرض إرادتك على أحد، فكوكب (مارس) في برج الدلو يطلب منك التروي، وبذلك الجهود من أجل محاصرة النزاعات والمشاكل، خاصة إذا تعرضت لمواجهة مع مسؤول أو أحد الأصدقاء أو الأقرباء أو الأهل. إذا بدت لك الأجواء دقيقة لمواجهة في بداية الشهر، فاعلم أنها تسير نحو التصعيد في وسطه، وقد تتحول إلى احتكاكات كبيرة أو حتى شيء من العنف. قد تضطر إلى التجاوب مع قرارات لا تستسيغها، أو تجد نفسك أمام موقف دقيق، أو مأزق تواجهه أو تتهرب منه. قد ترضخ لبعض الظروف المستجدة، والتي تفرض نفسها عليك. لا تبخل على ذاتك بطلب المساعدة من أصدقاء والنصائح، خاصة في بداية الأزمة. إياك أن تمانع تعجرفاً وتمرداً. قد لا تسقط الحواجز قبل تاريخ 28. حاذر حتى لا تسبب بعض التطورات بخسارة مادية يمكنك تجنبها إذا تصرفت بحكمة وشجاعة.
    تخف المقاومة
    قد لا تكون عوامل (الخسوف والكسوف) هذا الشهر هي المسببة بتراجع همتك وقدراتك، بل هي الزاوية الدقيقة التي يحدثها كوكباً (ساتورن) و(مارس) مع برجك، ما قد يتسبب ببعض التراجع الصحي والمعنوي على السواء. يجب أن تضاعف الحذر أثناء التنقلات، وباستعمالك بعض الأدوات الحادة. تجنب السفر إذا استطعت، والحوادث التي يتسبب بها التهور. انتبه للنار والحروق ولشتى أنواع الرياضة المجازفة.راقب دقات القلب والاضطرابات البصرية، خاصة إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى العذراء، الجوزاء، الحوت والقوس، فالخسوف الكلي يوم 3 في العذراء يبدو بالغ التأثيرِ. راجع الطبيب إذا استدعى الأمر. أما الكسوف بتاريخ 18 في الحوت فهو أقل وطأة لأنه جزئي.
    بعض مواليد الثور يواجهون مشكلة تتعلق بضريبة أو بدين أو بدعوى قانونية، إلا أنهم يخرجون منتصرين بالنتيجة في النهاية، ويقطفون ثمار جهودهم السابقة وقراراتهم الحكيمة في الوقت المناسب. تستفيد، عزيزي، من بعض العلاقات الاجتماعية أو السياسية التي تدعمك في هذا الوقت، لكن حافظ على تعقلك وحكمتك في كل الظروف.
    قلق عاطفي يخف ابتداءً من 18
    قد تسوء العلاقة مع المقربين في بداية الشهر، ويبدو الاتصال صعباً. تضطر إلى تقديم بعض التنازلات من أجل إشاعة الانسجام. قد يربك وضع لأحد أفراد العائلة، وتشعر في بعض الأحيان أنك غير قادر على العلاج. مطلوب منك الرقة والهدوء والتعامل بلطف وتعاطف، قد يكون الآخرون بحاجة إليك أكثر مما أنت بحاجة إليهم، وأنت الثور القادر على تبسيط الأمور وشرحها وتشريحها بطريقة حكيمة وقوية، كرس وقتك للبحث عن مصلحة المقربين وسلامهم الداخلي. قد يحتاجك أحد المرضى، أو يطلب تدخلك بعض الجمعيات أو المنظمات أو الاتحادات التي تنتمي إليها لكي تجد مخرجاً لمأزق.
    إلا أن الأمر لا يعفيك من بعض القلق بشأن علاقتك الشخصية، وخوفك على الحبيب ومراقبتك لتصرفاته. قد تسود شكوك حتى بدون مبررات حقيقية، وتخشى على سلامة العلاقة. أما (الخسوف) في بداية الشهر فقد يعني تغييراًَ يحصل في حياتك العائلية، أو رحيلاً لبعض الأولاد خارج الإطار المنزلي، أو زواجاً يعنيهم، أو سفراً طلباً للعلم، في حين أن (الكسوف) يوم 19 في منزلك الحادي عشر فقد يختبر بعض صداقاتك، ويتسبب ببعض الأحداث المفاجئة المتعلقة بعائلتك أو بمنزلك. تمر بفترة دقيقة على الصعيد العاطفي، إلا أن الأمور تتحسن بعد تاريخ 21، فتتاح لك فرص جيدة للتقارب. أما العازبون فيعرفون مواعيد جديدة، (فينوس) الذي يدخل برجك بتاريخ 18 يشعرك بالراحة على هذا الصعيد، ويزيدك جاذبية، ويخفف من هواجسك. تنتظم الأمور رويداً رويداً وتستعيد ثقتك بالنفس.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر نيسان (أبريل)

    تدخل دورة متجددة بعد مرور الأسبوع الأول
    اصبر قليلاً يا عزيزي، وحاول أن تتروى إزاء بعض الضغوطات في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر، إذ، ابتداءً من تاريخ 6، تتخلص من ضغط كوكب (مارس)، وتعالج كل ما كان عالقاًَ بنجاح وحكمة. تدخل دورة جديدة تحمل إليك الارتياح والنجاح. تتاح لك فرصة إنهاء بعض الأوضاع المعقدة والتي كانت ضاغطة جداً. تصوب الأعمال، أو تنطلق بعمل جديد إذا كنت راغباً بذلك. تقوم بعملية تحديث في منزلك أو مكان إقامتك أو في حياتك، باختصار، تشعر أنك تولد من جديد. ترتفع المعنويات تبدو الحيوية في أوجها.
    تأتيك المساعدات القدرية والبشرية، كما تتلقى اقتراحات وعروضاً مهمة، فتعزز المشاريع، وتنطلق لتنفيذ بعض الأفكار والأمنيات. تتقدم بخطى ثابتة متحدياً الصعوبات رغم بعض الفترات من الخيبة واليأس والتراجع والتشاؤم. تستقي الشجاعة من المحيطين، وتنطلق باحثاً عن النجاح، غير متكل على الحظ الذي قد يفاجئك، رغم ذلك، في الأسبوع الأخير من الشهر.
    الشأن العاطفي يحتل الصدارة
    ما زالت المعاكسة الفلكية تهدد الأوضاع العاطفية التي تتأرجح بين الود والمواجهات. فإن كان مواليد الدائرة الأولى ينعمون بتفاهم ولقاءات جيدة، إلا أن مواليد ما بعد 8 (مايو) يخضعون الآن لمعاكسة (فينوس) لـ (ساتورن) والتي قد تولد بعض الانتكاسات والاحتكاكات خلال النصف الأول من الشهر. أما ابتداءً من تاريخ 12 فيخف الضغط، ويسود التفاهم في المحيط العائلي. يتجاوب الثور مع الدعوات، ويسعى للقاء الحبيب متجاوزاً الأزمة السابقة بنجاح، إلا أن الغير والتملكية تزداد عمقاًَ في أواخر الشهر الذي يشير أيضاً إلى ارتباط أو خطوبة أو تشريع علاقة أو إلى ولادة جديدة.

شهر أيار (مايو)

    السماء متصالحة معك حتى تاريخ 18
    تدعمك الأفلاك في كل مساعيك بين 1 و 18 وتتوصل إلى نتائج عملية وواضحة خلال هذا الفترة إذا اتخذت المبادرة بحكمة، واتكلت فقط على قدراتك وجهودك. قد تقدم اقتراحات وحججاً منطقية تطلقها ببراعة، فيسطع نجمك وتبدو راسماً لمصيرك في هذه الأثناء.
    ما زلت تخضع لمعاكسة (ساتورن) والتي بدأت منذ سنتين ولن تنتهي قبل شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) المقبل. أما في هذا التنافر فيبدو مضاعفاً الآن مع كوكب (نبتون)، والذي قد يؤثر سلباً على بعض مواليد الثور الثور، فيعرقل الخطى، ويخفف من سرعة التحرك وحرية السير. قد تبرز هذه الأمور واضحة ابتداءً من تاريخ 19 وحتى نهاية الشهر، ويكون الثور وحده القادر على اتخاذ القرارات ومحاصرة هذه المشاكل إما باعتماد الصبر في بعض الأحيان، أو بمحاولة فك القيود في أحيان أخرى. لكن عليه أن يبادر إلى ذلك في النصف الأول من الشهر، إذ تبدو الحظوظ خلاله هي الأوفر.
    تضطر إلى تعديل وتتقدم بطلب
    تضطر هذا الشهر إلى تعديل بعض المنهاج في العمل، وربما تجد الأمر صعباً في البداية، يتطلب منك تنازلات وتضحيات، إلا أنك تدرك أن هذه التغييرات كانت لمصلحتك، وربما تجري بعض التعديلات في طريقة تصرفاتك وأسلوبك، وتطلب زيادة على راتبك مثلاً، أو مبلغاً إضافياً على خدمات توفرها. تتبدل معطيات، ويدعوك كوكب (مركور) إلى التعبير عن نفسك في النصف الأول من الشهر، بدون تردد. ربما تقوم ببعض التنقلات، وتمر ببعض الصعوبات والعراقيل، إلا أن الشأن المادي يشغلك، وقد تحقق انتصاراً في هذا المجال كما لا تسهل على الآخرين.
    نجومية في الحب ابتداءً من 8
    تبدو متطلباً متطرفاً وتملكياً في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر، إذ ما يزال كوكب (فينوس) يزور برج الجوزاء، ويهددك بفراق أو انفصال يعلن عنه الشرك. لكن ابتداءً من تاريخ 8، تصبح أنت نجم الساحات وتستقطب الاهتمام، فتزداد فرص اللقاءات الرومنسية، وتمارس سحراً منقطع النظير. لن تحتاج إلى القيام بأية مبادرة أو بجهود تذكر لتغزو القلوب، بل أن الآخرين يقومون بالخطوة الأولى. فقط عليك أن تتجاوب مع الدعوات والعروض، فكوكب (فينوس) يدخل برج السرطان ويستقر فيه حتى منتصف الشهر المقبل، في حين تنتهي معاكسة كوكب (ساتورن) التي شوشت عليك الأجواء، فتشعر بالارتياح والانطلاق وبالرغبة في اللهو وملاقاة الناس وفي المغازلة ورمي الشباك. تعيش مغامرات كثيرة، وقد تقع في الغرام أكثر من مرة... تتبعثر عواطفك، وربما تعرف لقاء مميزاً في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر، أو تتلقى خبراً سعيداً.
    أطمئن أحباء مواليد الثور وشركاءهم بأن هذه الموجة تمر بسرعة، إذ لن يتأخر الثور عن استعادة الحاجة إلى الأمان العاطفي والثبات، فهو لا يجد السعادة إلا مع علاقات مستقرة وراسخة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر حزيران (يونيو)

    مطلوب منك الصبر
    إذا استطعت هذا الشهر أن تضبط أعصاب، وتحسن التصرف بهدوء، والتأقلم مع الأوضاع بدون احتجاج واعتراض، فتنتصر على المعوقات وتواصل طريقك بسلام.
    تدرك بعقلك أن لا شيء يدعو إلى الريبة، إلا أن الانفعالات تبدو الأقوى الآن. قد لا تسير الأمور بالسرعة التي تتوخى، وتشعر بالتعب أمام مراوحة بعض المشاريع المكان، إلا أن مثابرتك الأسطورية تتيح أمامك فرص إنجاح المخططات، مهما كانت الأوضاع. قد تطلب وقتاً للتفكير، أو تجد أن الوقت لم يحن بعد لاتخاذ قرار مثلاً، أو تخضع ربما لعملية تأجيل قسرية في مجال ما، أو تراجع حساباتك وتدرس أمورك بهدوء قبل القيام بأي خيار. هل أنت بانتظار جواب ما على عرض أو اقتراح قدمته؟ قد يتعلق الأمر بتمويل أو مبلغ مالي أو مستحقات. أنا لا أخشى عليك أيها الثور، بل أثق بمهاراتك في هذا المجال، وقدراتك الخارقة على التصرف الحسن، والنباهة في إدارة الأعمال.
    لكنك بدون شك تعيش فترة من الانتظار قبل الانتقال إلى التنفيذ، والذي قد لا ترى تباشيره قبل الخامس والعشرين من الشهر.
    لكن يجب أن تحسب حساباً لكل شيء. قد تتطور الأمور بطريقة مختلفة، ما يستدعي تكويعاً غير منتظر، وتعديلاً في بعض التوجهات. إذا أحسنت التأقلم مع الظروف فقد تحقق فوائد كثيرة.
    بعض مواليد الثور يتلقون عرضاً مهماًَ هذا الشهر لا يستعجلون إعطاء الجواب عنه، وقد يتعلق بشأن عام سياسي أو تقني بمجموعات وتنظيمات أو جمعيات أو ما شابه.
    حيرة عاطفية ابتداءً من 5
    تبقى الأجواء العاطفية ملائمة لك في الأيام الخمسة الأولى من الشهر، فاستفد من هذه الفترة لتوضيح بعض الأمور ومصارحة الحبيب الذي يحتاج إلى تطمين ربما. استفد مما يقدم إليك في هذه الفترة. ترى الأصدقاء داعمين لخطواتك، وقد تحتاجهم خلال هذا الشهر. ربما تخطط لسفر مشترك مع بعض الأصدقاء، وتعيش مناخاً ضاغطاً حتى في هذا الإطار، أو تلجأ إلى بعض علاقاتك طالباً النصح أو التدخل كلعب دور الوسيط في قضية شخصية. قد يترجم الأمر أيضاً بمواساتهم لك في لحظات قاسية.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 6 يدخل كوكب (فينوس) برج الأسد ليشكل مربعاً مع برجك، ويجعلك ميالاً للابتعاد عن الواقع، أو يدفعك للشعور بالملل والانهيار، فتعيش حالة نفسية تشبه ما حصل معك في أواخر شهر شباط (فبراير) وأوائل شهر آذار (مارس). إن كوكب (فينوس) في الأسد يعزز حاجتك للاستقرار، وطلب الضمان العائلي، والتفكير بالارتباط ربما، ومحاولة إيجاد مخرج لعلاقة متوترة. يعني الأمر أيضاً عودة للوراء، ومصادقة حبيب قديم، أو محاولة الاتصال بمن خفق له قلبك في الماضي. قد تتم لقاءات بينك وبين الحبيب وأفراد عائلتك تقرب وجهات النظر، أو تطرح خلالها بعض المسائل الأسياسية. تشعر بمسافة تفصلك عن الحبيب أو الشريك أو تعيش برودة بدون مواجهة حقيقية. لحسن الحظ أن الانسجام قد يأتي تلقائياً في أواخر الشهر.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تموز (يوليو)

    اندفاع وحيوية.. ولكن
    كل شيء يتحرك في حياتك، فكوكب (مارس) يزيدك اندفاعاً وديناميكية، إلا أن هذا الطالع يشكل أيضاً خطراً من التسرع والتهور، تتبدل معطيات، وتتخذ قرارات فجائية. قد تغير مكان إقامتك، وتتزود بأفكار كثيرة غنية تتدافع وقد لا تجد ثمارها بسرعة. لا تستعجل شيئاً يا عزيزي، وأحسن نعمة الصبر والانتظار. ألست أنتمن يحاضر في التوقيت وضرورة معرفة الوقت المناسب والانطلاق؟ قد تتأخر مستحقات رغم الحركة الكبيرة، وتأتيك في أواخر الشهر أو في أوائل الشهر المقبل، من غير المفيد تسريع الخطوات، بل إن نصيحة الفلك هي في حماية نفسك من الخسائر المادية وعمليات الاحتيال.
    أما تعليمات الفلك فتتحدث عن ضرورة إحداث تعديل في حياتك ودرس هذا الموضوع أو التخطيط له الآن. استفد من نقطة القوة لديك، وهي المفاوضة بحكمة ودراية، فأنت تقود النقاشات حيثما تريد، وتدافع عن وجهة نظرك بحدة ومهارة. بدون شك، أنت قادر على المناورة وجذب التأييد ونيل النتائج المطلوبة. قد تسافر لملاقاة بعض الفرقاء، أو لإلقاء محاضرات، أو للتوصل المفيد، وربما تلعب دوراً في الشأن العام.
    لا شك أن كوكب (مارس) يدفعك للنضال، وقد يجعلك أكثر عدائية من السابق أيضاً. بعض مواليد الثور، خاصة مواليد النصف الثاني من الدائرة الثانية، يلاحقون هدفاً حتى نيله ويحالفهم الحظ. أما مواليد الدائرة الثالية فهم الأكثر تعرضاً للتقلبات هذا الشهر، وقد يلمسونها جيداً في النصف الثاني منه: يفوتون فرصة ما، أو يواجهون خسارة وتراجعاً. إلا أن بإمكانهم الاطلاع على معلومات تفيدهم، أو ربما يتلقى مواليد الثور عامة أجوبة عن اقتراحات أو نتائج عن خطوات قاموا بها، وذلك النصف الثاني من الشهر، حيث تزول إجمالاً الحواجز والمعوقات.
    بالإجمال يمكن اختصار الوضع بضرورة الصبر، والنظر إلى الأمور بفلسفة، حتى ولو كنت مستعجلاً يا عزيزي، العالم يسير على نمط أكثر تمهلاً منك.
    زد أن كوكب (مركور) يتراجع حتى تاريخ 10، وهو كوكب المال بالنسبة إليك، حاول أن تدرس الاقتراحات والعروض بعناية، وأن تراجع الحسابات، بعد ذلك يمكنك التنفيذ. يبدو أنعالم المبيعات والترويج والاتصالات والإعلام مهم جداً لتعزيز وضعك المالي في هذا الشهر، فإذا أردت خوض الحملات الإعلانية أو الدعائية فإلجأ إلى ذلك بعد تاريخ 10. سجل أيضاً أن الاتصالات العائلية تبدو مهمة جداً لك في هذه الأثناء.
    النصف الأول مخيب عاطفياً
    قد لا تسير الأمور كما تشاء على الصعيد الشخصي يا عزيزي، بل تنتابك همومم وقلق وتواجه خيبة أو تعرف جدلاً وخلافاً محتملاً، وذلك بين 1 و15. فالكواكب المتراجعة هذا الشهر تشير إلى أنك والشريك أو الحبيب تعيشان فترة من القلق والحيرة وعدم فهم مشاعركما، رغم التقارب بيه وبين عائلتك. قد يترجم الأمر أيضاً بتشابك بين وضعك الحميم والوضع العائلي. لحسن الحظ أن كلاكما يعطي مساحة أحبر من الحرية للآخر. إلا ان كلاكما تحتاجان إلى الوضوح، وتعيشان فترة من التشويش والالتباس. لكل قصته، وربما يعاني بعض مواليد الثور من أزمة شخصية، زوجية أو عاطفية، أو يعيش بلبلة على صعيد ازدواجية في العلاقات، وربما يواصل إقامة ارتباط لم يعد يوفر له الأمان بسبب صعوبة في الحزم والانفصال. بعض مواليد الثور أيضاً يفاجأون بموقف سلبي للشريك، وقرار بالرحيل يتبلور في الأيام الأخيرة من الشهر، حيث يتراجع كوكب (فينوس) ابتداءً من السابع والعشرين، الفلك بعدم إجراء أية تعديلات على الحياة في هذ الأثناء.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 14 يكون موقع (فينوس) منسجماً مع برجك، فيتغير المناخ ليصبح أكثر دفئاً وإيجابية. يشعر الثور باستقرار أكبر وبالأمان، ويحاط بمن يقدم له المحبة ويرعاه ويولد له مناخاً من الثقة.
    يعلب الأصدقاء دوراً إيجابياً في هذا الإطار، أما الوحيدون من مواليد الثور فقد يعرفون لقاءات شيقة تتم على الأرجح عبر بعض الاتصالات العائلية.
    نصيحة أخيرة، لا تحاول بعد تاريخ 27 الاستجابة إلى رغة بعمليات تجميلية!


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آب (أغسطس)

    ابتداءً من 7 تتحرر من الضغوط
    تدخل شهراً متعدد الوجوه يحمل إليك حرية في التصرف أكبر، ويعفيك من التأثيرات المزعجة التي عانيت منها، وذلك اعتباراً من تاريخ 7، عندما يترك كوكب (مارس) برجك. قد لا تكون الفترة مثالية، لكنك تسجل خلالها تطوراً مقارنة مع الأشهر الماضية. تضطر إلى مواجهة بعض الصعوبات وإلى معاودة الكرة إذا فشلت محاولاتك الأولى. إن كوكب (مارس) الذي يتنافر مع (ساتورن) ما زال يؤثر على مواليد الدائرة الثالثة تحديداً. لكن جميع مواليد الثور يواصلون الجهد، ويتغلبون على شعور باليأس والتراجع لمواصلة الجهود. معروف أن مولود الثور لا يستسلم أمام العراقيل بل يتحداها إلى آخر لحظة. بانتقال كوكب (مارس) إلى برج الجوزاء تسلطن أيهار الثور، الضوء على الأوضاع المالية، وتناقش عملية شرائية، أوعائدات إرثية، أو مستحقات لك حان موعدها.
    تبدو متحمساً جداً، لا بل تحركك نار هذا الشهر بسبب وجود كواكب خمسة في برج الأسد والتي تحفزك على القيام بمهمة تبدو مستحيلة للآخرين، أو تجعلك مندفعاً نحو امر تريد اقتناءه، أو عمل تريد مزاولته. قد تسافرن أو تغير فجأة توجهاتك، أو تنتقل إلى منزل جديد، أو تقوم بعملية شراء مهمة. باختصار تبيع وتشتري هذا الشهر، وقد تسوي قضايا عقارية أو عائلية بطريقة قدرية.
    كذلك يكون لتطور سياسي أو اجتماعي عام أثر على سير أمورك. بعض مواليد الثور قد يتبوأون مركزاً، أو يحتلون منصباً، أو ينظمون لعمل ولانطلاقة، وربما بعالجون قضية تتعلق بضرائب ورسوم أو إرث. إن الطالع الجيد بين (ساتورن) و(بلوتون) يعزز أوضاعاً عامة تنعكس عليك إيها الثور، وتفتح أمامك أبواباً وفرصاً يجب أن تستفيد منها بسرعة قبل فوات الأوان.
    إن هذا الشهر المتعدد الوجوه والمتقلب قد يكون مفيداً لبعض مواليد الثور، شرط أن يتصرفوا في الوقت المناسب فلا يستعجلون ولا يتأخرون!
    الوضع العاطفي متارجح
    إذا كانت الأيام العشرة الأولى واعدة على الصعيد الشخصي وتبشر بانسجام وربما بنشوء علاقة جديدة وبرفاهة معنوية، إلا أنك ابتداءً من تاريخ 10، تدخل مرحلة من إعادة النظر في بعض الارتباطات أو بعض الوعود، إذ يخيم جو من عدم الاستقرار ومن أوقات سعيدة يتخللها بعض الخيبات، فتشهد تأرجحاً واضحاً بين الإيجابية والسلبية. وقد يصعب عليك التعاطي مع الحبيب أو الشريك بسبب مزاج متقلب، وأوضاع مربكة طارئة، وسوء تفاهم متبادل. إياك أن ترتكب الهفوات والأخطاء وأن تبلغ حد القطعية في علاقتك. لا تتخذ قرارات متسرعة في هذه الاثناء. لكن أيضاً لا تعمد إلى السلبية في مقاربتك للمشاكل، بل يجب أن تبادر إلى إشاعة التفاهم والمبشارة بحوار، ولو أن الرومنسية تبدو غائبة عن الجو في هذه الفترة.
    من جهة أخرى، يشير الفلك إلى أن الحظ يواكب بعض الساعين إلى زواج ثان، وقد يلتقون الحب في مجال تربوي أو فكري أو روحي أو في بلد غريب. ربما يتعلق الأمر بغريب يعيش في وطنهم، إلا أن الفلك يتحدث عن ضرورة التأني والتروي وعدم التسرع قبل الاطلاع على كل التفاصيل.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)

    الانفراج يطل عليك مع هذا الشهر
    نسجل هذا الشهر خروجاً سعيداً لكوكب (ساتورن) من برج الأسد، والذي أعاق تحركاتك منذ أكثر من سنتين. تشهد اعتباراً من تاريخ 2 سقوطاً للحواجز الواحد تلو الآخر لكي تشعر بالارتياح وتستعيد نشاطك وحيويتك كما المعنويات المرتفعة والثابتة. تدخل شهراً مميزاً للتخلص من كل المشاكل، وللاحتفال بدورة فلكية أفضل بكثير.
    تكون أولوياتك الآن تمتين أوضاعك المهنية، ويدعمك الفلك لكي تشعر اعتباراً من هذا الوقت وحتى آخر السنة الاستقرار والسيطرة على الأوضاع. ترى أن الجهود التي بذلتها من أجل تحسين أوضاعك المالية والمهنية تأتي ثمارها الآن. نعم، عزيزي الثور، تلمس أن الرياح تدور الآن لمصلحتك، رغم الكسوف الجزئي يوم 11 في برج العذراء والذي لا يطالك، ولو أنه يحمل في بعض الأحيان حدثاً غير منتظر، ويدعو إلى عدم إجراء تغييرات أساسية وجذرية في أعمالك أو حياتك الشخصية.
    يمكن القول أنك اعتباراً من تاريخ 2 تتلقى المساعدة الثمينة لكوكب (ساتورن) الذي ينتقل إلى برج العذارء وهو برج صديق، فيرسل إليك ذبذبات إيجابية على مدى السنيتين المقلبتين، ويمتن أوضاعك بعد بلبلة وتحديات. تلتقط أنفاسك وتنتصر على المتاعب ولو أنك تمر، خلال هذه الفترة الانتقالية، ببعض التقلبات وتشعر بالقلق. كل تغيير يؤدي إلى شيء من الاضطراب، وهذا ما يحصل مع بعض مواليد الثور الآن الذين يسيرون في الاتجاه الصحيح، ويشعرون كلما اقتربوا من نهاية السنة بفوائد التغيير الفلكي، خاصة وأن (جوبيتير) ينضم قريباً إلى هذه القافلة لإنهاء السنة على نغمة ممتازة.
    تبدو الشؤون المالية جيدة أيضاً هذا الشهر، إذ تتزود بحدس ممتاز، ويحالفك الحظ ابتداءً من تاريخ 5، أي عندما ينتقل كوكب 0مركور) إلى برج الميزان، ما يجعل الاستثمارات أكثر وعداً في المميادين الإبدايعة والتجميلية وعالم الأزياء والفن. تصفو الأجواء مع الزملاء والمتعاونين، ويتحرر مواليد الثور من بعض المشاكل المادية الصغيرة، ولو أنهم يواجهون مستحقات، إلا أنهم يسيرون على درب الحلول الثابتة والراسخة. تتبلور الأمور المهنية أكثر اعتاراً من تاريخ 23، وقد تبرز شؤون تتعلق بأوضاع جامعية أو فكرية أو انتمائية. بعض مواليد الثور يودعون مقرباً يسافر إلى بلد غريب طلباً للعلم أو العمل.
    الوضع العاطفي مراوحاً مكانه
    ما زالت أجواء الارتباك التي سادت الشهر الماضي مسيطرة على مناخك حالياً. تعيش تقلبات وحيرة، ففي حين يظهر لك بعضهم عن وله وتعلق، يتصرف البعض الآخر بطريقة مخيبة. (فينوس) ما زال يراوح مكانه في برج الأسدن إلا أنه يعاود سيره المستقيم يوم 9، ما يجعلك تتحر أكثر من القيود في تصرفاتك وقراراتك الشخصية. تمارس رعايتك لبعض المحيطين، وتقوم بمسؤوليات جمة، تصغي إلى شكوى، أو تعالج بعض الأوضاع المضطربة متسلحاً بديناميكية وحيوية. قد تعيش حنيناً إلى الماضي، أو تعاود اللقاء بحبيب قديم، أو تسعى لإيجاد حل لعلاقة غير مستقرة.
    أما (الكسوف يوم 11، فقد يختر علاقة عاطفية أو اجتماعية أو زوجية لك. قد تقدم على تغييرات أو تصحيح لبعض العلاقات مع الأولاد أو المقربين. يحتاج الأمر إلى بعض الصبر في التعاطي، فالكسوف بدفعك إلى اتخاذ خطوات جذرية لتغيير أوضاع عاطفية لم تعد تحتمل التسويف. ريما تحسم أمرك سلباً أو إيجاباً، تبدو مستعداً لذلك. أما العازبون فيقررون الزواج أو الانتقال إلى مرحلة أخرى من وضعهم الاجتماعي.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)

    تدعمك الأفلاك
    آن الأوان لكي تقوم بالخطوات الضرورية والمساعي من أجل تثبيت موقعك، أو قطف ثمار جهودك السابقة، أو الحصول على منصب يليق بك. توقع ترقية أو مفاجأة سارة، في فترة مناسبة جداً للعمليات المالية والتجارية وللأسفار وللمفاوضات. تتضاعف النشاطات فتتلقى عروضاً جيدة ومتنوعة. تشعر، عزيزي الثور، أنك انطلقت من جديد. يبدو هذا الشهر استثنائياً لمواليد الثور، وذلك على كل الأصعدة الحصية والعاطفية. يتزودون بمعنوياك قوية ويتعزز وضعم المادي والمالي. تسقط الأثقال فيشعر مولود الثور أن الحظ يعود إليه من جديد، وأن الأسوأ قد زال وأصبح الآن وراءه. تحميك السماء وتتدخل قوى خارقة لمساعدتك في الوقت المناسب. إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الأسد، الحمل، الميزان أو القوس فقد يحدث ما هو خارق بالنسبة إليك. أي تنقلب أوضاع لمصلحتك وتحقق أمنية غالية، أو تسجل تطورات استثنائية، فتجذب إليك الأنظار كما الحسد. باختصار، تعود إلى الساحة قوياً عزيزي، مزوداً بإرادة صلبة، مثابراً على أعمالك، مركزاً على الأهم منها، وقد تجد الطريق أمامك سالكة للقيام باتصالات مهمة علقت عليها الآمال. قد تحقق أرباحاً هائلة أيضاً.
    أما معاكسة كوكب (مركور) في برج العقرب فتستمر حتى الرابع والعشرين، لكنها تحثك على معالجة أمر بطريقة جذرية، وعلى بت موضوع فرصة سانحة أو عرض بدون تسويف. قد يعني الأمر أيضاً ارتباطاً نهائياً، أو مجاهرة بعلاقة تحرص عليها. تجد نفسك مدافعاً عن قضية ومواجهاً بعض الاعتراضات. المهم أن تجنب نفسك النزاعات الصغيرة والجدل بين الأفرقاء. حاول أن تبتعد عن أجواء المشاكسات، إذا دنت منك.
    استقرار عاطفي بعد الخيبات
    انتهى زمن الخيبة واليأس! تدخل الآن دورة مفيدة جداً تبعث في نفسك الفرح من جديد. تبدو العواطف مزدهرة والحب واعداً، فكوك (فينوس) يترك برج الأسد ويدخل برجاً صديقاً هو العذراء بتاريخ 8. تبني منذ الآن علاقاتك على أسس ثابتة وتتجنب المشاكسات. تبحث عن الأمان والاستقرار، ويغمرك الحب بإشعاعاته، سواء كنت متزوجاً أو عازباً. تتعزز ثقتك بالنفس، فتميل أكثر إلى الكمال في العلاقات، رافضاً أي شيء يسيء إليها. تتعلق أكثر بالقيم وربما تبحث، إذا كنت خالياً، عن شخص يكبرك سناً، هذا إذا بحثت عن الاستقرار، لكن الفلك يطلب إليك تجنب الانتقادات الهدامة، خاصة في الأوقات الرومنسية.

شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)

    تزداد تألقاً..
    تبتسم لك معظم الأفلاك، ولو أن كوكبي (مركور) و(نبتون) يعاكسانك في النصف الثاني من الشهر، ويولدان بعض القلق الذي لا مبرر له في غالب الأحيان. لا تخشَ شيئاً أيها الثورن لأن المشهد الفلكي جيد لا بل إيجابي، ولا يدعو إلى الخوف. أصبحت الآن تسيطر على الأوضاع وسط أجواء إيجابية تتنامى وتتطور كلما اقتربت من نهاية السنة. نعم لقد مررت بفترات من الجمود أو الارتباك، إلا أنك الآن انطلقت في الطليعة وها إن العروض تأتي إليك، فيطالب بك الكثيرون ويقدمون لك العروض لكي تقدم لهم خدماتك، وتقف إلى جانبهم. يستعد بعض الأطراف لتقديم التنازلات من أجل الحصول عليك، فتشعر بالفخر والاعتزاز، وتتأمل بتجديد يحفزك. تبدو متطلباً ومتطرفاً في حرصك على الكمال، إلا أنك تتلقى أكثر مما تطلب، فتتضاعف الاحتمالاتن وتزدهر الأوضاع المالية.
    لا شك انك تعيش فترة من النهضة التي تعيد الحياة إلى عروقك. تخوض تجارب مهمة تعطيك دروساً غنية، تباشر بتنفيذ المشاريع، وتفاجئ الجميع بأسلوبك الخاص أو الاستراتيجية التي تعتمدها، وبصوابية تفكيرك وتطلعاتك. إن كوكب (مركور) الذي يعاود سيره العادي ابتداءً من تاريخ 1، يزودك بحدس جديد، ورؤية صائبة في المجال المالي. تقدم أفكاراً مميزةن وربما توقع على عقد مهم جداً.
    في الحب راهن على الأيام التسعة الأولى
    تدور الأمور على الصعيد الشخصي بشكل جيد خلال الأيام التسعة الأولى من الشهر، أي عندما يكون كوكب (فينوس) في برج العذراء. قد تعرف لقاء عاطفياً مميزاً إذا كنت خالياً، وتعيش انسجاماً مع نفسك، وربما تتلقى مفاجأة سارة في هذه الأثناء. بعد ذلك يتغير المناخ، وقد تولد بعض الحساسيات، وترتبك بشأن ثقة لا تهبها لشريك جديد أو قديم، أو ترتاب من بعض التصرفات، وربما يكون الأمر فقط جموداً في العلاقات ورتابة تشكو منها. تتعثر الخطى قليلاً، وتتشابك بعض المشاعر. قد يسبب لك أحد أفراد العائلة قلقاً أيضاً، أو ينشأ نزاع وجدل يعيدك إلى الماضي. يتعلق الأمر بشاب أو شابة في المحيط أو بولد أوشقيق أو شقيقة. ينصحك الفلك باعتماد الليونة والبحث عن المصالحة بعيداً عن التأزيم وتأجيل كل النقاشات والمفاوضات الشخصية إلى الشهر المقبل.
    اجتماعياً، تبرز كنجم يطلبه الجميع. تبدو شعبيتك قوية فتحسن التفاوض والتنازل عندما تدعو الحاجة. إذا كنت عازباً وتتوق إلى الزواج، فقد تصادف شخصاً مناسباً في أواخر الشهر. تبدو العلاقة جدية.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)

    تسير نحو القمة
    يمكن القول إنك تصل إلى الشهر الواعد والذي يفتح أمامك الأبوا واسعة لكي تحقق أهدافك وتنطلق نحو أشهر آتية حافلة بالإنجازات الكبيرة والحظ الداعم.

    تقدم هذا الشهر على مساعي ومبادرات مهمة تعطيك نتائج فائقة، في حين تسير الشؤون الحياتية اليومية كما ترغب وتشتهي.
    كل شيء يتجه نحو الأفضل. تسيطر على انفعالاتك وعواطفك، فتزول المخاوف والهواجس، لكي تنهي السنة بتفاؤل وثقة بالمستقبل. سجل 18 كموعد انتقالي نحو آفاق أكثر إيجابية يعدك بها (جوبيتير) بعد (ساتورن). حضر نفسك يا عزيزي، لأن الحظ آت إليك بقوة. يغير اتجاهاتك كلياً نحو أحلام لم تراودك حتى!
    تبدو سعيداً بما يحصل، وتفرض آراءك وتوجهاتك. تستثمر في المجال الصحيح. إن وجود كوكب (جوبيتير) في برج صديق هو الجدي، في الوقت الذي دخله (ساتورن) كوكباً صديقاً آخر هو العذراء، يشير إلى حليفين قويين نادراً ما يكون في موقعين مناسبين، كما هي الحال الآن. تبدو واقعياً، تعطي أهمية للشأن المادي أكثر من السابق، تبحث عن الاستقرار والتطور،وتتقدم بخطى جبارة نحو القمة.
    تسارع الخطى، تعوض عن الوقت الضائع، تعاود الالتحاق بمن سبقك، لا بك تتقدم عليه وتنجح في كل ما تفعل. يحقق بعض مواليد الثور الثروة خلال هذا الشهر المزدهر، وينطلق نحو جديد غير اعتيادي، وتكون الفترة الواقعة بين 11 و18 مميزة على هذا الصعيد. باختصار، تحقق أحلامك، وتنتقل من مهمة إلى أخرى بدون هوادة، وتسجل الانتصار الكبير.
    نجومية وتسلط عاطفي؟
    تبلغ شعبيتك أوجها في هذه الفترة. يطلب حضورك الجميع، فتبدو النجم أينما حللت. تتلقى العديد من الدعوات التي تثلج قلبك، وربما يطرق بابك الكثيرون طالبين القرب منك، أو حاملين العروض والوعود. تحمل إليك الأفلاك بعض المفاجآت، لكن لا بد من الإشارة إلى المعاكسة الفلكية على الصعيد الشخصي، بسبب موقع كوكب (فينوس) في برج العقرب بين 5 و 30، والذي قد يولد بعض الاحتكاكات، أو يجعلك مهيئاً للجدل والمشاكسات والعناد وفرض الذات. تتمرد على واقع، أو تتطرف في تطلباتك، وقد تعرف في الوقت نفسه عواطف جياشة مع الشريك، أو لقاءات مهمة، إذا كنت خالياً. لكن الفلك يشير أيضاً إلى أوهام وتضخيم لبعض المشاعر، أو لعودة مع الماضي في لقاء مع حبيب قديم يحاول الدخول إلى حياتك من جديد وعبر وسائل متعددة. إلا أنك تبدو حاسماً الآن وواعياً لما يجري.
    أما العازبون فيبدون جديين في البحث عن شريك للحياة، ويبتعدون عن المغامرات الآتية التي شغلتهم في بداية السنة، وقد يخططون لذلك في الأيام الأخيرة من الشهر.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

التوقعات العامة لبرج الجوزاء

    سنة التحديات والتحولات السريعة
    تحتاج هذه السنة، عزيز الجوزاء، إلى كثير من العمل والجهد والصبر، لكي تنتصر على التطورات المربكة التي قد تواجهها، والتغييرات التي ترتسم، مع تنافر فلكي يطالك في بعض الأحيان، و(كسوف وخسوف) يحصل في زاوية دقيقة من برجك.
    تثير الشؤون المهنية حماستك وتحمل إليك أحداثاً متوقعة وحركة كبيرة تحديات لبسط سلطتك والسيطرة على الأوضاع، كما تولد حوافز مهمة للعمل والنجاح، خاصة في الأشهر الستة الأولى من السنة، التي تحمل فرصاً غنية، ولو احتجت إلى جهود مضاعفة للاستفادة منها. بعض مواليد الجوزاء يقدمون هذه السنة على تغيير اتجاهاتهم المهنية كلياً، والسير في خط جديد يراهنون على قدراتهم فيه، وقد يتوقف نجاحهم على قدراتهم على التكيف مع التغييرات التي تفرض نفسها في بعض الأحيان. إن كوكب (أورانوس) الذي يثير الحماسة والفوضى يسكن برج الحوت، وهو منزل المهنة والاهتمامات الأساسية، ما يشير إلى حركة غير اعتيادية، وتقلبات مفاجئة تطال نواحي عديدة من الحياة، خاصة وأن كوكب (جوبيتير) في برج القوس يشكل مربعاً مع (أورانوس) في موقعين دقيقين، بالنسبة إلى مولود الجوزاء.
    تتبدل ظروف وأهداف، ويضطر مولود الجوزاء إلى التكيف معها في كل مرة، وقد يذهب في خيارات جديدة لم تخطر بباله سابقاً، ويغير مواقعه وسط تفاعلات غير تقليدية. من الممكن أن تأخذ الاتصالات إلى بلدان غريبة والعمل فيها أو البدء من جديد. ما هو أكيد هذه السنة هو العمل الكثير والجهود المضاعفة التي يضطر أن يبذلها بدون التفكير بالراحة والاستجمام. تكثر العقود والعروض والساعات الإضافية، كما الخيارات المتنوعة، وقد يخضع الجوزاء لمشيئة الآخرين، أو يرتبط مصيره بمصير بعض الفرقاء. وقد يأتي الحظ عن طريق هؤلاء، وتلعب الصدفة دوراً في لقاءات مهمة تبدو حاسمة في حياته، يخوض مفاوضات كثيرة، وتبدو أكثرها أهمية وثمراً تلك التي تتم في أواخر شهر شباط (فبراير) وأواخر شهر حزيران (يونيو).
    أما دور كوكب (ساتورن) في الأشهر الستة الأولى فيبدو مميزاً. إذ يستقر في برج الأسد حتى شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) ويؤثر إيجاباً على مهاراتك الفكرية، وقدرتك على الاتصال والتواصل، وكسب التأييد، واتخاذ القرارات المناسبة في شؤون عديدة. يشير هذا الموقع أيضاً إلى دراسات وتدريبات وتعمق ببعض المواضيع، وكسب معرفة جديدة في مجالات تحتاجها لتطوير أعمالك. يبدو انتباهك للتفاصيل عالياً ما يفيدك في شتى المجالات، سواء كنت تعمل في مجال كتابي أو إحصائي أو تربوي أو فكري أو سياسي، أو كنت تجري أبحاثاً وتحقيقات، أو تتعلم لغة أجنبية، أو تطلع على ثقافات وحضارات غريبة.
    قد لا تشكل الأوضاع المالية الأولوية بالنسبة إليك هذه السنة، أو ربما تجد نفسك وسط ظروف معرقلة لبعض المشاريع، أو تضطر للتكيف مع إرادات الآخرين، ما يجعلك تراوح مكانك في بعض الأحيان. إلا أنك بطبيعتك تفضل المراكز والبهاء الاجتماعي على الكسب المادي. وقد تميل إلى لعب دور في مجال سياسي أو نقابي أو اجتماعي، وربما تبرع في عمل إعلامي وتلفزيوني مميز (إذا أجريت إحصاءات تجد أن معظم العاملين في هذه المجالات هم من مواليد الجوزاء ثم الميزان والدلو).
    شرارة الانطلاق
    لا شك أن هذه السنة تكون مميزة على الصعيد المهني، لكنها مشوبة ببعض التقلبات والمفاجآت المربكة. فـ (أورانوس) في منزل المهنة يشير دوماً إلى تغييرات مفاجئة ورغبة كبيرة في القيام بعمل مختلف ومميز لم تتطرق إليه من قبل. كأنك تود أن تكسر بعض الحواجز، وتذهب في مجازفات كبيرة، وتختبر مجالات جديدة، ما يجعلك تتأرجح بين التألق والنجاح من جهة واليأس والقنوط من جهة أخرى، ثم تعود للتحليق من جديد. قد تشارك أيضاً في نشوء مؤسسة أو ولادة شركة جديدة تتعاطى بتجارة مميزة وتكون حديثة على الساحة.
    تعيش مغامرة ما هذه السنة، وتغبر البحار بحثاً عن جديد، أو تنخرط في مجالات تقنية حديثة، أو تلعب دوراً في شأن عام يلفت إليك الأنظار، فيتحدث عنك الناس. وقد لا يكفيك التوصل إلى الشهرة أو التقدير، إما تبحث عن شيء مميز يفيد الآخرين. ما تريد تجنبه هو الروتين، فالرتابة تقتلك هذه السنة، وقد تلجأ إلى الاستقلالية أو الانسحاب من عمل والقيام بمشروع شخصي يوفر لك الحرية والرضى عن الذات، إشباعاً لرغبة في الانطلاق.
    تطرأ تغييرات مفاجئة، وتتاح لك فرص مباغتة للتحول إلى اهتمامات جديدة، أو قد يحصل في المؤسسة التي تعمل بها أو الشركة ما يقلب الموازين، أو هي السياسة تتدخل لتغير في مواقعك وانتماءاتك، وربما تتبدل بعض القوانين والتي تؤثر عليك مباشرة. السيناريوهات عديدة في هذا المجال، وربما تعني أيضاً انتماءً فكرياً أو دينياً أو روحياً جديداً، أو الانخراط في بعض المجموعات التي تتأثر بها وتنقاد لتوجهاتها.
    حاذر المواجهات ابتداءً من تموز (يوليو)
    قد تتعقد اتصالاتك وعلاقاتك ببعض المراجع النافذة أو مع السلطات، ابتداءً من شهر تموز (يوليو)، ما يرتب عليك بعض التأني والروية والدبلوماسية في التعاطي، قد لا تكون لك الكلمة الأخيرة سواء كنت تفاوض مسؤولاً في العمل، أو جهة حكومية، أو ممثلاً عن تيار أو نقابة أو حزب أو مرجعية. ينصحك الفلك بالهدوء وعدم الاستفزاز، كما العمل على ترطيب الأجواء، والابتعاد عن المزاجية في التصرف. هذا وكلما اقتربت من نهاية السنة زادت الإنذارات الفلكية. أما الفترة الأدق فتبدأ في 2 أيلول (سبتمبر)، إذ ينتقل كوكب (ساتورن) من برج الأسد إلى برج دقيق في موقعه بالنسبة إليك هو العذراء، ما يستدعي الجدية وعدم تضييع الوقت أو اللهو في قضايا جانبية. (ساتورن) في العذراء يحمل إليك مسؤوليات إضافية تتعلق بالشؤون العائلية والمنزلية كما الممتلكات. تبدو هذه الفترة ممتازة لبناء مؤسسة مالية جديدة قد تجمعك ببعض أفراد العائلة، أو لتنظيم مؤسسة عائلية قائمة وإعادة بلورتها. التحدي الأكبر بدخول (ساتورن) إلى منزلك الرابع، هو في إعادة ترتيب أوراقك وأوضاعك وضبط المزاج والانفعالات. إذ ابتداءً من الآن، عليك أن تسيطر على مزاجك المتقلب، والتعامل مع المستجدات بحكمة وصبر.
    لا شك أن الخريف يشير إلى فترة من التردد والحيرة إزاء مستقبلك المهني، إلا أنه ينقذك من الأوهام، لكي يعيدك إلى الواقع ويريك الأمور كما هي، ويلوح ربما بتغيير جذري في مجالك المهني كما العائلي، ويدعوك إلى الثبات والتركيز وعدم المغامرة والأسفار البعيدة. كما يشير إلى بعض الأحداث في حياتك العائلية وضرورة الاعتناء ببعض أفرادها. ربما يشكو أحد المسنين في العائلة من وضع صحي متراجع، ويحتاج إلى عناية فائقة، أو جراحة سريعة، أو قد يغيب عن الساحة، كذلك يعني الوضع تغييراً لمكان الإقامة أو التفكير بذلك والتحضير له.
    أما ما يؤثر أيضاً في هذا المجال العائلي فهو الخسوف الحاصل في آذار (مارس) والكسوف في أيلول (سبتمبر) وقد تدفعك عواملهما إلى إحداث التغييرات الضرورية في حياتك العائلية والتي تجنبتها طويلاً. هذه العوامل قد تعني أيضاً فراقاً أو ولادة لعلاقة جديدة ضمن العائلة. أما الانفعالات التي قد تتأتى من هذا الفراق، فقد تكون مدخلاً لمشاعر أخرى جديدة تنمو، ومسار مختلف قد تفهم إيجابياته في السنوات المقبلة.
    سنة الحب والزواج
    إن كوكب (جوبيتير) الذي يشغل هذه السنة منزلك السابع، أي برج القوس، يتحدث عن سنة مليئة بالمغامرات العاطفية والتشويق والحب واللقاءات الممتعة والمناسبات السعيدة. أما (بلوتون) و(جوبيتير) فيعززان معاً الجاذبية الطبيعية التي تتمتع بها. قد يشعر الآخرون بالضعف أمامك، وتستفيد أنت من هذه الهالة، لكي تفرض رأيك ووجهة نظرك على المحيط. قد يزورك الحب في أي وقت هذه السنة، فتعيش علاقات عاطفية جدية، وزواجاًَ سعيداً، وارتباطات وأفراحاً وولادات ربما. من المحتمل أن تتداخل الشؤون العاطفية بالمجالات المهنية، ويعرف الجوزاء قصة خاصة مع بعض الشركاء، أو يتعرف إلى بعض الأوساط الجديدة النافذة، وينفتح على آفاق واسعة ومؤثرة. إلا أن التحديات تبدو كثيرة خلال هذه السنة، ويلاحظها منذ شهر شباط (فبراير) الذي قد يثير بعض الحساسيات والمشاكل القديمة. أما عندما يتراجع كوكب (فينوس) بين أواخر شهر تموز (يوليو) وأوائل شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) فقد تتهدد علاقاتك العاطفية المهتزة وتنذر بالفراق. أما (جوبيتير) الذي يتراجع أيضاً في برج القوس بين نيسان (أبريل) وآب (أغسطس)، فقد يعني نجاح الخطوات القانونية الآيلة إلى طلاق، أو يشير إلى فراق يحصل في العائلة. وتبدو القضايا القانونية شائكة في هذه الفترة.
    بعض مواليد الجوزاء يعرفون لقاءات شخصية مهمة أثناء وجودهم خارج البلاد، وقد تتوفر فرص مفاجئة للسفر هذه السنة. إلا أن (نبتون) المتراجع من جزيران (يونيو) حتى أواخر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)، فيشير إلى تأجيلات أو طوارئ تعيق بعض الأسفار. يحذر الفلك أيضاً من بعض الحوادث التافهة في أوائل شهر آذار (مارس) وخلال شهري أيار (مايو) وأيلول (سبتمبر). قد تكون الأشهر الثلاثة الأخيرة هي الأصعب على الصعيد العاطفي، تحمل بعض الحيرة أو الارتباك أو الأحزان، وربما الازدواجية أو الفراق.
    بعض الكواكب السريعة وتأثيرها
    يجب أن تعلم أن الحظوظ في العمل تحصل عليها عند القمر الجديد ومع القمر المكتمل، الأمر الذي يتم مرتين كل شهر، القمر الجديد هو موعد للبدء بالمبادرات والعمل، والقمر المكتمل يتيح لك فرصة لتعزيز بعض المشاريع الحاضرة وإفساح المجال أمام تنفيذها.
    أما (الشمس) فلها أيضاً تأثيرات قد تكون أبرزها عندما تسكن برج الجوزاء، أي برجك، وتبعث إليك إشراقة مهمة وتتحدث عن جديد يفرح قلبك. لكن تحسب كثيراً عندما تمر (الشمس) في برج العقرب، وانتبه لصحتك وسلامتك، واعتن بالتفاصيل بعيداً عن الإهمال.
    أما كوكب (مركور) وهو كوكبك، فحاذر معه سوء التفاهم وعمليات التسويف والتأجيل والإلغاء عندما يكون متراجعاً. هذه السنة يتراجع بين 14 شباط (فبراير) و8 آذار (مارس)، وبين 15 حزيران (يونيو) و 10 تموز (يوليو). وكذلك بين 12 تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) و1 تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر). دقق في هذه الأثناء بكل الأوراق والمستندات وبطاقات السفر وراجع حساباتك وقراراتك.
    كان من الصعب جداً أن ألخص أجواء هذه السنة المليئة بالتقلبات والتغييرات التي تحدث في بعض الأحيان بين أسبوع وأسبوع، أو بين يوم ويوم. أما النقطة الأبرز خلالها فهي النجومية التي يتمتع بها مولود الجوزاء، والدور الذي قد يلعبه في أوساط كثيرة، فيلفت الأنظار والاهتمام إليه، والأمر الثاني هو التغيير في المجال المهني أو الشخصي الذي يصدمه في البداية، ولكنه يؤدي إلى آفاق واسعة ومهمة في السنوات المقبلة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الثاني (يناير)

    هموم مالية وحروب صغيرة
    تخضع في النصف الأول من الشهر إلى معاكسة كوكب (مارس) التي تستمر حتى السابع عشر تحديداً. في حين أن التنافر بين (جوبيتير) و(أورانوس) في القوس والحوت بتاريخ 22 يشكل طالعاً سلبياً بالنسبة إليك منذ بدايات الشهر. هذا الأمر يستدعي بعض التحفظ والانتباه والابتعاد عن ارتجال القرارات، وعدم الإقدام على أي تعديل أو تغيير في المجالات المالية والمهنية. والتي قد تثير في نفسك البلبلة. كن حكيماً جداً، وابتعد عن الضوء وعن الحملات، من أي نوع كانت، إذا أردت اعتماد طريق الحكمة.
    تكون الإغراءات كثيرة هذا الشهر، إلا أن الوقاية خير من العلاج. حاذر حتى لا ترتكب الهفوات أو تقع ضحية بعض الحوادث التافهة.
    تشغلك قضايا مالية منذ اليوم الأول من الشهر، فتعرف نقاشات مهمة وعميقة على هذا الصعيد، وقد تفاوض بشأن تمويل أو عملية شراء أو بيع، وتصطدم ببعض العراقيل ثم تجد حلولاً بفضل مهاراتك أو بدعم من المحيط. أما كوكب (فينوس) الذي يجتاز برجاً صديقاً هو الدلو، اعتباراً من تاريخ 4، فقد يؤثر إيجاباً أيضاً على الأوضاع المادية، ويتيح لك علاقات جيدة تسهل بعض الأمور، وتخفف من الضغط، وقد تحتاج إلى هذه المرونة في هذه الفترة.
    اعتباراً من تاريخ 18 تباشر دورة إيجابية
    تتحسن الأوضاع اعتباراً من تاريخ 15، أي عندما ينتقل كوكب (مركور) إلى برج الدول لينضم إلى (فينوس)، فترى أمامك الطريق سالكة، ومع القمر الجديد يوم 18، تدخل دورة من التصحيح والتصويب، فيتحسن الوضع المهني أو المادي ويتكلل بالنجاح، ثم يأتي دور (الشمس) لكي تنضم إلى (فينوس) و (مركور)، وتشير إلى فترة من الإشراق والمساعي الحميدة والاتفاقات والعقود المهمة. إذا كان الفلك يحذرك من خوض المغامرات في النصف الأول، فإنه يدعوك إلى التزود بالثقة بالنفس، والإقدام بدون خوف، في النصف الثاني من الشهر. لا تخش من وضع الشروط وتوسيع الآفاق، فرغم المعاكسة الفلكية التي قد تطال البعض أحياناً، وهي بين (جوبيتير) و(أورانوس) كما أشرت في البداية، إلا أن الآمال كبيرة بتحقيق بعض الأحلام، شرط أن تعمل بوعي وحكمة، وأن تبتعد عن الأوهام والارتجال.
    فترة عاطفية مشوقة بين 4 و 28
    يعدك كوكب الحب (فينوس) الذي يزور الدلو بين 4 و 28 بنجاح وحب وعواطف مزدهرة، وأوضاع اجتماعية مميزة. تسير الأمور بشكل جيد، وتبلغ الأمان والطمأنينة مع الحبيبي، إلا أن نقاشاً هادئاً يفرض نفسه لتوضيح بعض سوء التفاهم الذي ساد في الأشهر الماضية. قد تعي واقعاً، أو تخضع لبعض الشروط التي كنت ترفضها في السابق، وتتكيف مع بعض الأوضاع وقواعد اللعبة، وربما تتوصل إلى التحرر من ضغط وكبت عانيت منهما بصمت. إذا كنت وحيداًَ فقد تجد فارس الأحلام. تعرف لقاءات مشوقة، وتلبي دعوات حلوة، وتلعب الصداقات المميزة دوراً في إسعادك أيضاً.
    قد تعرف أسفاراً مفاجئة هذا الشهر، أو علاقات مع أشخاص غريبين عن محيطك، أو عن ثقافتك، أو عن هويتك. تتبادل معهم العواطف والمشاعر أو بعض الاهتمامات، وقد تجد الأمان بالقرب من مواليد الميزان، الدلو، الأسد، العقرب والجدي.

شهر شباط (فبراير)

    عثرات صغيرة طارئة
    قد لا تسير الأمور كما تشتهي طوال هذا الشهر، بل تشعر أنك متعب، وأن المناخ ضاغط قليلاً، يتسبب بتأخير وتسويف وعراقيل تزعجك وتبعثر طاقاتك. حافظ على صبرك وهدوءك، ولا تترك انفعالاتك تتخذ القرار عنك. تتأرجح هذا الشهر بين الحماسة الشديدة والتردد والشكوك. قد تغير آراءك بسرعة البرق، وتترك عملاً ربما بدون إنذار للتوجه إلى جديد، ما يثير بعض الملامة أو الانتقادات. ينشغل بالك بسبب أمر ولو بسيط، أو تتفاعل مع أحداث عامة ومستجدات، فتعيش قلقاً قد لا يكون له مبرر كبير خلال هذا الشهر.
    أما كوكب (مركور) الذي يتراجع في برج الحوت، فقد يثير بعض الشكوك، وربما يولد ضغطاً ومشاكل في العمل أو مع أحد المسؤولين أو الزملاء. قد يعني الأمر أيضاًَ عودة إلى الوراء، وإجراء تدريبات جديدة، أو استكمال دراسة ماضية، وربما سفر بدافع مهني، كأن ترسلك المؤسسة التي تعمل بها في دورة تدريبية تحتاجها في عملك.
    قد تتعاطى شأناً يتعلق بالخارج، أو بمجال الإعلام والسياسة والإعلان والدعاية، وربما تكلف بمهمة تثير بعض الحسد حولك. بالإجمال تلاحق أهدافاً عديدة هذا الشهر، في حين يخيم القلق على بعض الخطوات ، وتثار بعض المشاكل بصورة مفاجئة تكون جانبية ربما لكنها تؤثر على أعصابك واستقرارك.
    توتر عاطفي والانفراج في 21
    قد لا تكون الأوضاع أفضل في الشأن العاطفي، إذ إن الحسابات تشير إلى توتر وضغط ومشاعر سلبية ومواجهات حتى مع الشريك أو الحبيب. يدور نقاش حاد يبلغ حد القرار بالقطيعة أو الانفصال، أو ينشد أحدكما حريته ويطالب بالرحيل أو بالحسم. تفتقر، عزيزي الجوزاء، إلى الصبر، كأنك تبحث عن المشاكل بأي ثمن. فتجتر بعض القصص القديمة المنسية وتعيدها إلى الساحة، في محاولة لتأزيم الأوضاع. من المحتمل أن يقوم بهذه المهمة الشريك أيضاًَ بدلاً عنك. هذه الارتجاجات تعود إلى معاكسة كوكبي (أورانوس) و (فينوس) في هذه الفترة. من الممكن أن تلوح صورة امرأة في المشهد تسبب لك بعض المشاكل. حاذر الذهاب بعيداً في السلبيات، واضبط التشكيك بعلاقتك. لحسن الحظ أن الأمور تهدأ اعتباراً من تاريخ 21، فتشعر بالانفراج، أو تجد الحلول، ويسود جو من التفاهم، وقد تحررت من بعض القيود أو الأثقال، فكوكب (فينوس) ينثر ذبذباته الإيجابية في هذه الفترة، ويدعوك إلى الإصغاء إلى ما يجري، والأخذ بعين الاعتبار المستجدات بإيجابية، بعيداً عن العناد والتشبث.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آذار (مارس)

    كواكب داعمة وفرص للإنقاذ
    تمر بشهر من التناقضات والتفاعلات والتغييرات. قد يطرأ خلاله اللامنتظر ينقذك من بعض المآزق، ويساعدك على تصويب المسار وتصحيح بعض الأخطاء. ورغم عوامل (الكسوف والخسوف) التي قد تكون معاكسة، فقد تطرأ مساعدة ما، أو حظ من السماء يفتح أمامك بعض الأبواب المغلقة، ويؤازرك لتخطي المصاعب، شرط أن تتحلى بالدبلوماسية والهدوء وحسن التخطيط والبرمجة واتخاذ القرارات المناسبة في الوقت المناسب.
    يدعمك كوكبا (مارس) في الدلو و (فينوس) في الحمل في بعض فترات هذا الشهر، خاصة وأن الفلك يشير إلى بعض المفاجآت والتحركات غير الاعتيادية (بسبب تحالف الشمس وأورانوس في برج الحوت) قد تتقلى، عزيزي الجوزاء، عرضاً مفاجئاً يصوب الخطوات، أو يمنعك من اليأس أو الانهيار، وذلك في المجال المهني، حيث تستفيد من بعض الأوضاع لكي تحل مكان غائب مثلاً، أو لكي تسد فراغاً وتنجح بخطواتك. إذا كنت من مواليد الدائرة الثالثة فقد تعرف حلاً جذرياً لبعض المشاكل العالقة منذ مدة، وذلك في النصف الأول من الشهر، أو مفاوضات مع الدائرة الثانية فقد تعرف حلولاً تتعلق بقضية قانونية في أواخر الشهر، أو مفاوضات مع الخارج توسع أمامك الآفاق. أما مواليد الدائرة الأولى فقد يسجلون تقدماً في اتجاه أهدافهم في الأيام العشرة الأولى من الشهر.
    يدعمك المقربون والأصدقاء، وقد يساهمون في تحريرك من قيد، وربما تترك مكان إقامتك أو عملك، لكي تذهب في أحلام جديدة. يتحدث الفلك هذا الشهر عن تنقلات أو أبحاث أو أسفار، في وقت تدعوك عوامل (الخسوف والكسوف) بين السبت 3 والأحد 18 إلى التزام الحذر والتيقظ وعدم الاستسلام لليأس والقنوط.
    يكون النمط سريعاً، والتغييرات مفاجئة، وتطرأ معطيات تبدل بعض الاتجاهات على غفلة منك، أو تفرض نفسها لكي تتخذ أنت قرارات جديدة.
    الوضع الفلكي أفضل بين 1 و 18
    تحالفك الأفلاك لكي تعرف مناخاً عاطفياً جيداً في النصف الأول من الشهر، وتحديداً حتى تاريخ 17 و 18. قد تنشأ علاقة رقيقة تتطور إلى ارتباط متين على مر الأيام، أو يخفق قلبك فجأة، فيتحول قدرك العاطفي، خلال هذا الشهر. أما إذا كنت مرتبطاً، فتعيش حالة من التفاهم والود والتواطؤ. يعود الانسجام ليخيم على علاقاتك، ويحدث ما يخرجك من الروتين أو الرتابة. تتصرف بطريقة عذبة، وتحاول أن تجد الحلول للمشاكل بدون تشنج. المهم أن تنفتح على المحيط، وأن تعبر عن رغباتك وطريقة تفكيرك بدون تحفظ، حتى يسود التفاهم. تستقبل أصدقاء جدد في دائرة علاقاتك، لكن المساعدة تأتيك عبر أصدقائك القدامى. ابتداءً من تاريخ 18 ربما يسبب لك أحد أفراد العائلة بعض القلق، كما ينصحك الفلك بالبقاء بعيداً عن بعض التحركات الشعبية أو الاعتراضات أو التظاهرات. بعض مواليد الجوزاء قد يتعرضون لبعض التشكيك أو الاتهام على أثر تحقيقات تجري بسبب ارتكابات سابقة.

شهر نيسان (أبريل)

    سباق مع الوقت
    تكثر المشاغل والأعمال والتحركات هذا الشهر وتتلون بألف لون، فتشرف فترة من الديناميكية والاتصالات الغنية والصدف المفاجئة، والتي قد تغير اتجاهاتك وتضعك أمام أشخاص جدد ومراجع مهمة وخيارات مميزة. أما الفترة الأفضل فتقع في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر الذي يحمل إليك الوعود، ويتح أمامك فرصة تنفيذ بعض المشاريع، أو التقدم ببعض العروض ولقاء بعض المعنييين بها.
    قد تطرق أبواب الحكومات أو المؤسسات الكبيرة وتحصل على موافقة ما، أو تجري اتصالات وتقيم علاقات مهنية مهمة وتوسع دائرة تحالفاتك، فتنتصر على بعض الأخصام. تساعدك براعتك في الكلام وقدرتك على الإقناع، ما يجعل الآخرين يتبعونك في مغامرات مادية ومهنية.
    يتغير المناه ابتداً من تاريخ 7، بعد دخول كوكب (مارس) إلى برج الحوت، إذ تلاقي صعوبة أكثر في التعاطي مع كل الشؤون. تضغط عليك الأوضاع، ويخف النمط، أو تجد نفسك أمام صراع طبقي أو سلطوي، وقد تختار قلب الطاولة، أو تميل إلى فتح المعرزة وخوض حرب، مهما كلف الثمنِ. يصعب العمل، وتعيش منافسة شديدة، فتضطر إلى الدفاع عن مواقعك. لحسن الحظ أن صديقاً في موقع مناسب يستطيع أن يحول الهزيمة إلى انتصار. إنه الوقت المناسب لتعزيز العلاقات والصداقات، أو الاستعانة بها إذا كانت تنتمي إلى الطبقة الحاكمة أو النافذة. أما أواخر الشهر فقد تحمل عاصفة يجب أن تسيطر عليها، وأزمة تضطر معها إلى اتخاذ القرارات السريعة، وهي قد تطال حياتك المهنية كما الشخصية.
    كن أكثر تروياً طوال هذا الشهر، حتى لا ترتكب الأخطاء في الحكم على الأمور. تجنب النزاعات مع المسؤولين والزملاء كما مع العدالة، وخفف من الطموحات الكبيرة. حاذر الأجوبة الحادة كما السرعة المجنونة في قيادتك السيارة.
    شعبية وتألق ابتداءً من 12
    قد يبدأ الشهر داكناً على الصعيد الشخصي بسبب وجود كوكب (فينوس) في برج الثور حتى تاريخ 12. زد على ذلك تراجع كوكب (جوبيتير) بتاريخ 6 في برج القوس، ما يولد بعض الرتابة في علاقاتك الشخصية أو الإهمال أو اللامبالاة. قد تعيش عزلة أو انعزالاً، أو تمتنع عن التعبير عن رغباتك، أو تشعر بفقدان الحماسة للاشتراك في المناسبات الاجتماعية، تراجع ربما علاقتك الشخصية والاجتماعية، يدعوك الفلك إلى تجنب القرارات العاطفية الكبيرة، والقيام بدرس الأوضاع بهدوء. قد تمر بتجربة رومنسية تتعرض لحرج، أو تتأرجح بين الإيجابية والسلبية. إلا أنك ابتداٍءً من تاريخ 12، وبعد دخول (فينوس) إلى برجك، تشعر بتحسن الأحوال، خاصة إذا كنت مولوداً في الدائرتين الأولى والثانية. تتعزز الشعبية وتتدفق الإيجابيات، تعرف لقاءات مشوقة جداً تثير في قلبك الحماسة. تزول الخلافات تدريجياً، تعرف لقاءات مشوقة جداً تثير في قلبك الحماسة. تزول الخلافات تدريجياً، وتصبح، عزيزي الجوزاء، قادراً على فرض وجهة نظرك فتنتصر على بعض المنافسة. إلا أن مواليد الدائرة الثالثة قد يعرفون بعض الضغوطات والخيارات العاطفية الصعبة، في الأيام الخمسة الأخيرة من الشهر.
    على الصعيد العائلي قد تنشب خلافات ونزعات وأوضاع دقيقة طوال الشهر.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيار (مايو)

    عراقيل وحواجز بين 1 و16
    صبراً، عزيزي الجوزاء، تترصدك في بداية هذا الشهر المشاكل والعقبات، فتجد نفسك أمام سلسلة متاعب وعراقيل تسبب لك التوتر والضغط، وتمنعك من مواصلة سيرك بسلام. قد يسود جو من عدم الرضى، وتجدك نفسك عاجزاً عن السيطرة على الأمور. تتعامل مع بعض المستجدات بحذر وعدم ثقة، إلا أن الفلك ينصحك بالتروي وعدم اتخاذ القرارات المتسرعة والانفعالية، أو التطرق إلى مواضيع شائكة، والتهور بكلام قد يرتد عليك سلباً، وإلا فقد يكون الثمن باهظاً. من الممكن أن يطرأ اللامتوقع ويفاجئك في بعض الأحيان، والنصيحة هي في أن تعمل بذكاء ومهارة بعيداً عن التحديات العقيمة. قد تتعرض لانقلابات وتحولات مذهلة، ما يستدعي الحيطة والحذر وعدم الإقدام على أية تغييرات في العمل مهما كان نوعها. من الحكمة أن تكسب الوقت الآن، وأن لا تقدم على قرارات مباغتة، بل عليك أن تتجنب الفضائح والمواجهات.
    اتكل على نفسك ولا تطلب المساعدة من أحد. لكن إذا حافظت على اتزانك وتعاملك بشكل موضوعي وحكيم فستجتاز هذه المرحلة بسلام، وتسير الأمور اعتباراً من تاريخ 16 بطريقة أكثر إيجابية، مدعوماً من كوكب (مارس) الذي ينتقل إلى الحمل، ويعزيز تفاؤلك ويحمل إليك بعض المشاريع الجديدة والنتائج المرضية. أما كوكب (مركور) الذي يسكن برجك بين 11 و 29 فيزودك بالأفكارل البراقة، والاتصالات الثمينة، وحرية التعبير والطلاقة والشجاعة. تصغي إلى كلام إيجابي وتتلقى عرضاً جيداً يعيد إلى قلبك الاطمئنان. تتاح لك فرصة التوقيع على عقد جيد وطويل الأمد في الأيام الأخيرة من الشهر ربما. وربما تقوم بسفر، أو تفاوض وتحاور وتنافس بعض الجهات على موقع أو منصب، وتطرح تحديات جديدة.
    القلب بين الصخب والدفء
    قد تسجل الأيام الثمانية الأولى من الشهر مفاجآت كثيرة تسعدك على الصعيد العاطفي. تتلقى علامات الإعجاب والحب، ويسطع نجمك في كل مكان. تتمتع بهالة كبيرة وسحر نادر. تبدو عاشقاً وتحب الناس، أو تستقطب الجميع بجاذبية لا توصف وعذوبة نادرة لا تترك أحداً لا مبالياً إزاءك. كوكب (فينوس) الذي ما زال يسكن برجك، حتى تاريخ 8، يهبك شيئاً أكثر من الجمال والجاذبية، وعندما ينتقل بعد ذلك إلى برج السرطان، يسلط الضوء على القضايا المالية، ويجلب إليك بعض الحظ في هذا المجال، وتكون الأولوية للرقة والحنان والسلام والدفء المنزلي. يخف الوهج والغليان، فتنشد الاستقرار والأمان بالقرب من الذين تحبهم. قد تعاود اللقاء بأصدقاء قدامى غابوا عنك لفترة ، فتسترج معهم الذكريات وتبدو سعيداً بلقائهم.

شهر حزيران (يونيو)

    أخيراً تبتسم السماء
    أسارع إلى القول أنها فترة جيدة يبشرك بها الفلك ويهبك شهراً من التعويض والسعادة والقوة، لمواجهة العواصف وتسوية المسائل المادية والمهنية والعلاقاست الإنسانية والعائلية. أنت النجم الذي يلجأ إليه الجميع. تخوض دورة مميزة من الإيجابيات تنقذك من مشاكل كثيرة وتعيد إليك الثقة بالنفس والشجاعة والانطلاق.
    يلجأ إليك الجميع بحثاً عن الحلول، فتلمس إيجابية القدر، وتشعر أن لا شيء يستطيع أن يعيق انطلاقتك. على مفكرة هذا الشهر عقد جديد، منصب مهم، أو مشروع كبير يجعلك تقترب من أهدافك. تكون الحوافز كثيرة والمحيط داعماً، تقدم على تحسينات وتعديلات وترتيبات كثيرة وأسفار.
    تحاط بالأصدقاء والأهل والأحباء، وتتلقى مساعدة تفاجئك، تكسب المال، وتقوم بعمليات مربحة. تستفيد حتى من أخطاء الآخرين، تشعر أنها ساعة المجد قد دقت. تقدم على عمليةكبيرة يتحدث عنها الكثيرون، وذلك في النصف الثاني من الشهر على الأرجح. تحظى بما كنت ترغب به، وتتقدم بخطى ثابتة لتنفيذ رغباتك.
    حب وفرح وحماسة
    استفد من حرارة الأجواء هذا الشهر لكي توظف طاقاتك الإيجابية عاطفياً وعائلياً. كوكب (فينوس) الذي ينتقل إلى برج الأسد بتاريخ 5، وهو برج صديق، يرسل إليك ذبذبات إيجابية لجهة القلب والحب. تمارس سحراً، وتلع دوراً مميزاً في محيطك، تغزو الساحات والقلوب، وقد يسكنك عشق كبير على أثر لقاء استثنائي. إن كوكب (فينوس) يراوح مكانه في برج الأسد اعتباراً من الخامس من هذا الشهر، ويستقر فيه استثنائياً، مراوحاً مكانه حتى الثامن من تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)، ما يعلن عن فترة رقيقة وغنية جداً على الصعيد الشخصي. وقد تبدو ضعيفاً أمام مواليد الحمل، الأسد، الميزان، والدلو، كما يجذبك أحد مواليد القوس، وتترك أثر لدى جميع مواليد الأبراج الأخرى.
    تستقر الأوضاع عائلياً، وذلك خلال النصف الثاني من الشهر، كما يمكن أن يتم لقاء مميز للوحيدين يتطور على مدى الأيام والأسابيع المقبلة. إلا أن لقاء (فينوس) بـ (ساتورن) في الأيام الخمسة الأخيرة يمن الشهر فقد يعني حدثاً طارئاً وخارجياً يحزنك قليلاً، أو يشعرك بالقلق، ويحذر من كانت أبراجهم الصاعدة تنتمي إلى الأسد، الدلو، العقرب والثور من المجازفات والأسفار عبر البحار ومن بعض الفضائح أو المخاطر.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تموز (يوليو)

    النصف الأول أكثر وعداً
    ما زالت أجواء الشهر الماضي مخيمة على المناخ العام للنصف الأول من الشهر، وتحديداً بين 1 و 14. حيث تدعمك الأفلاك، ويسهر عليك كوكب (فينوس)، ويساعدك كوكب (مركور) رغم معاكسة كوكب (مارس). سارغ، عزيزي الجوزاء، إلى استغلال الفرص التي تتوفر في هذه الفترة، إذ أرى إيجابيات باتجاهك، وعروضاً جيدة، وآفاقاً ملفتة. يكسبك الفلك جاذبية كبيرة، ويدفعك إلى مواجهة الحقائق بثقة، ما يثير إعجاب الآخرين بك. قد تناقش أموراً جدية، وتفاوض على راتب جديد، أو مشروع يجب أن يبصر النور. تتفاهم مع المحيط بإيجابية، وتجد آذاناً مصغية لمقترحاتك. تتجاوب معك الظروف، كما تتوضح أموراً كانت ملتبسة، فتقدم على قرارات صائبة. تتعدد الاهتمامات، وتبدو متحمساً لشتى أنواع النواحي. قد تعيش فرصة حب مميزة، أو ترتبط بعلاقة جديدة، أو تقدم على خيارات نهائية بالنسبة إلى حياتك الشخصية. تعرف مناسبات كثيرة تشارك بها بفرح وحماسة. تعيش أوقاتاً رومنسية مميزة، وقد يحملك العشق إلى عوالم ومغامرات استثنائية تمارس فيها جاذبيتك وسحرك.
    ابتداءً من 15 يخف الوهج
    يمر كوكب (فينوس) ببرج العذراء ابتداءً من تاريخ 15 ويستقر فيه حتى الثامن من الشهر المقبل. قد يعاكس هذا الموقع رغباتك، فيشير إلى بعض الخيبات في علاقاتك الشخصية والعائلية. عبثاً تبحث عن السلام، إلا أن الانسجام يغيب عن عالمك على الأرجح. تحتاج إلى مرونة أكبر للتفاهم مع المحيط، وربما تصاب بجرح في كبريائك. تحتاج إلى الانعزال قليلاً والابتعاد عن الصخب، خاصة وأن أعمالك أيضاً قد تعرف بعض التراجع. تصعب الاتصالات بعد ذلك، وتضطر إلى تقديم التنازلات، في حين أنك تلاحظ مؤامرة يحيكها البعض ضدك، أو تراقب استغلالاً لكرمك وعطائك. هذا الأمر يولد خيبة إلا أنك تستدرك الأمر بسرعة. كذلك يشير الوضع الفلكي إلى عرقلة وتأخير بشأن طلب تقدمت أو مشروع أطلقته. حاذر الوقوع في التشاؤم، وبرهن عن صلابة في مواصلة السعي والمثابرة، كرر المحاولة إذ أن نجاحك يتأمن عبر الاستمرارية والعزم.
    بعض مواليد الجوزاء يقحمون في نزاع مع أحد النافذين في العائلة، أو في العمل، أو في السياسة. قد يعترض أحدهم على مشاريعه وتوجيهاته ويعرقل خطواته، ما يؤثر سلباً على ثقته بالنفس فيعيد الحسابات. المهم أن تنتصر، عزيزي الجوزاء، على نفسك وأن تحلل الأوضاع بموضوعية محافظاً على اعتزازك بالنفس.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آب (أغسطس)

    حيوية وحركة كبيرة ابتداءً يمن 7
    قد تراوح الأمور مكانها حتى تاريخ 7، ثم تتبدل الأوضاع بدخول كوكب (مارس) إلى برجك الذي يقوي المعنويات، ويجعلك تنطلق بأعمال كثيرة متراكمة تتسارع، دون أن تترك لك وقتاً لفراغ. قد تنطلق في اتجاهات عديدة، وتسوي أموراً مهنية وعائلية، وتنهمك بقضية معينة. فتبذل جهداً كبيراً لإنجاحها. وقد يحالفك الحظ، أو تعرف فرصة مميزة تلتقطها بين 7 و21، أو تلعب أثناء هذه الفترة دوراً مهماً في جمع الشمل، أو تقريب وجهات النظر، أو التخفيف من أعباء بعض المحيطين. إلا أن الفلك يحذر من تسرع أو تهور في هذه الفترة، يؤدي إلى بعض الحوادث المؤسفة.
    تتعزز عائداتك، فتميل إلى الصرف والتبذير في غالب الأحيان. تتخذ قرارات مالية مهمة، وقد تلعب دوراً في صراعات اجتماعية أو سياسية، ويلمس الكثيرون تأثيرك في أوساط عديدة. قد تستعيد سلطة غابت، أو تعوض عن الوقت الضائع. تقدم حججاً وتبدو مقنعاً. بعض مواليد الجوزاء يدافعون عن قضية كبيرة.
    قد تشعر في بعض الأحيان بالتعب أو الانخفاض المعنوي، وذلك على الأرجح في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر. يعود السبب إلى (الخسوف الكلي) يوم 28 في برج الحوت. اعتن بصحتك ولا تعمل حتى الإرهاق. خفف من الجهود. قد تفتقر إلى الشجاعة في بعض الأحيان، وتحتاج إلى من يدعمك معنوياً. قد تلجأ إلى مواليد الحمل، الأسد، الدلو أو الميزان.
    فرصة عاطفية جيدة
    يتراجع كوكب (فينوس) نحو برج الأسد اعتباراً من تاريخ 10، ويعيد إلى حياتك الشخصية الفرح والاندفاع، ما يتيح لك فرصة إعادة السلام والوئام لعلاقات تدهورت، أو للمصالحة مع حبيب اختلفت وإياه. قد تعود عن قرار، أو تعاد اللقاء يمن تحب، أو تبادر إلى مواجهة إيجابية. وإذا كنت عازباً فقد تتعرف إلى من يشغل قلبك في الأيام التالية. بالإجمال سجل احتمال حصول لقاء كبير قد يغير مصير بعض مواليد الجوزاء. باختصار، في الجو غليان كبير وكلام ومفاجآت، وربما جدل ومواجهات في آخر الشهر.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)

    حدث ما قد يغير مجرى حياتك
    يشكل هذا الشهر مفترق طريق في حياة الكثيرين من مواليد الجوزاء. (مارس) في برجك، و(مركور) في الميزان يوفران لهم القوة والإرادة الصلبة والثقة بالنفس والديناميكية. لا شيء يمكن أن يلجم اندفاعك يا عزيزي، بل أنك تقتحم الساحات واثقاً من نفسك، وقد توقع هذا الشهر على اتفاق كبير، أو على عقد مهم يشكل مفترق طريق في حياتك، أو تخوض مفاوضات في غاية الأهمية. تناضل وتكافح، وتتلقى جواباً عن طروحات سابقة لك، وربما تطمح إلى منصب تحصل عليه.
    تعبر عن نفسك بطلاقة نادرة أينما كنت ومهما قمت من أعمال. تلتقط الفرص والخطوط بمهارة، وتتصرف بسرعة فتذهل الآخرين. في حياتك العامة كما الشخصية، تدهش المحيطين بك وتزيد من عدد المعجبين، في كل مرة.
    (ساتورن) في العذارء: دورة فلكية جديدة
    يدخل كوكب (ساتورن) برج العذراء بتاريخ 2 بعد أن أمضى سنتين ونصف السنة تقريباً في برج الأسد. ويتزامن مع (كسوف جزئي) يوم 11 في برج العذراء أيضاًَ، أي في مربع مع برجك، ما قد يعني في بعض الأحيان قلقاً وشعوراً بتغييرات تطال بعض نواحي الحياة. قد تتعرقل بعض المشاريع (خاصة مواليد أيار (مايو) أو مواليد الدائرة الأولى) وتؤجل بعض الاستحقاقات إلى أواخر شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر). هذا (الساتورن) أيضاً قد يعني قرارات فجائية ومستجدات تثير الدهشة، خاصة على صعيد بعض الأعمال الفكرية أو الثقافية أو السياسية الكبرى، إذ يلعب الجوزاء دوراً في هذا المجال، يبدو استثنائياً. ألم أقل لك أنه شهر قد يشكل مفترق طريق في حياتك؟
    جاذبية قصوى
    ما زال كوكب (فينوس) يرعى حياتك الشخصية والحميمة. تتدفق الدعوات من كل صوب، وتبرز أنت نجماً أينما حللت. تترك انطباعاً هائلاً وتعرف اتصالات غنية ومتنوعة. تمارس جاذبية كبيرة وقد تأسر بعض القلوب، وربما تصادف شريك حياتك إذا كنت عازباً. تعيش هذا الشهر حماسة عاطفية وعشقاً يتجدد أو يولد، فيشعل القلب والعقل معاً، تجذبك الأوساط الفتية، وقد تنشأ عاطفة خاصة باتجاه شخص يصغرك سناً. بعض مواليد الجوزاء يهتمون بشخص في المحيط وينمون مشاعر حوله، قد تكون عطفاً أو تعاطفاً مع وضع أو تفاهماً روحياً يجعلهم متحمسين جداً. تتاح فرص كثيرة للعازبين كي ينوعوا الاتصالات والعلاقات وتخيم الرومانسية على الأجواء.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)

    تناضل وتصارع الرياح
    تبقى الأفلاك داعمة لك في الأيام الثمانية الأولى من الشهر، بعد ذلك يجب أن تخفف النمط، وأن تتسلح بالصبر والإيمان والثقة بالنفس لمواجهة بعض المستجدات والذبذبات الصغيرة الآتية من هنا وهناك. لا شك أن قدرتك على تقديم الحجج المنطقية تبقى كبيرة وتفتح أمامك الأبواب. تجد دائماً الأجوبة على كل الأسئلة، وتربك الأخصام في أوقات كثيرة. يقدر المحيطون بك مبادرتك وحسن تصرفك كما أفكارك البراقة. قد تتوصل إلى حلحلة بعض المسائل وإلى ترتيب بعض الأوضاع مع إدارات أو مراجع نافذة. تقوم بالمساعي الحميدة من أجل التوقيع على عقد، أو التوصل إلى تفاهم واتفاق، أو من أجل سفير يبدو مهماً، هذا الشهر.
    تتغلب على المصاعب، شرط أن لا تكون متورطاً بمسألة قضائية تتأزم الآن، وأن لا تذهب في مجازفات خطيرة متوخياً الحذر في كل ما تقول وتفعل. تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الطالع الفلكي برمته يدعوك إلى التأني هذا الشهر، خاصة وأن التنافر بين (جوبيتير) و(أورانوس) يبدو في أوجه، ويذكر بما حصل في كانون الثاني (يناير) وأيار (مايو) الماضيين، وقد يؤدي إلى بعض التضليل والتعقيدات. إلا أن أعمالك المزدهرة وحسن تعاملك مع المستجدات يواسيانك من بعض المصاعب المحتملة. زد على ذلك موقعي (مارس) و (مركور) اللذين يحملان بعض الهموم في المجال المهني، أو خلافات ممع بعض الزملاء وشائعات تطال بعض الشركاء أو المتعاونين. وضرورة تقويم الأوضاع وسط بلبلة أو عدائية، وتصرفات نابية تصدر عن بعض المنافسين. بالإجمال قد تعيش جواً من الفوضى يختلط فيه الحابل بالنابل، ويولد تشكيكاً في مجال عام تنتمي إليه.
    حاول، عزيزي الجوزاء، أن تبتعد عن العاصفة الآن، وعن الأشخاص المتأثرين بهذا الطالع السلبي كمواليد القوس والحوت والعذراء والجوزاء مثلك. أجل النقاشات معهم أو بصددهم في هذه الفترة، واستعن بمواليد الميزان، السرطان، الجدي والحمل، كما الدلو، وفي بعض الأحيان العقرب.
    المناخ العاطفي أقل وعداً ابتداءً من 8
    تحمل إليك الأيام الثمانية الأولى من الشهر أجواءً ساحرة على الصعيد الاجتماعي كما الشخصي. تلتقي بأشخاص مميزين، وتعرف مناسبات مشوقة قد تتعلق بنشاطات لأطفال أو لبعض الشباب في محيطك., وربما تخوض قصة عاطفية مع شخص في مجالك الاجتماعي تولد الحماسة في قلبك.
    إلا أن كوكب (فينوس)، الذي يدخل بتاريخ 8 برج العذراء، لكي يلتقي بكوكب (ساتورن) فيرسل إليك الضوء الأحمر. يشير هذا الطالع إلى خسارة عاطفية، أو فقدان حبيب، أو قطيعة تجعلك حزيناً، أو اكتشاف ما لا يروق لك. لحسن الحظ أنك تتحلى بشجاعة نادرة تمكنك من مواجهة الأمور بجرأة وقوة. تبدو الفترة الأصعب بين 8 و15 التي إن اجتزتها بهدوء تخطيت كل الأزمات، وانطلقت نحو جديد أكثر وعداً. ترتفع المعنويات في النصف الثاني من الشهر. فتلي وراء ظهرك ما لم يعد مفيداً لك أو محترماً من قبلك. تتلقى في هذه الفترة أخباراً عن شخص غاب عن نظرك وسامعك طويلاً. تحتاج إلى محو الآثار السلبية من ذاكرتك، وتبدو بحاجة إلى الحنان وإلى قلب دافئ تلجأ إليه، لأن الغضب يسكنك ربما، وقد يستحيل الحوار الهادئ والبناء. يحذر الفلك بعض مواليد الجوزاء من التورط السريع في علاقة جديدة والارتباط قبل درس كل أوجه العلاقة. قد يحتاج أحدهم إلى بديل عاطفي يعوض عن الآلام، أو يلجأ إلى تسوية تنهي المشاكل.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)

    جهود مثمرة على الصعيد المالي
    تناضل هذا الشهر لكي تحقق هدفاً مالياً يبدو أساسياً وتسعى له منذ مدة. تدعمك الأفلاك في الأيام العشرة الأولى من الشهر، وتبدو سعيداً بالنتائج. قد تتلقى علامات الإعجاب والتهنئة، وعروضاً لشغل منصب جديد، أو تكلف بمهمة. من المحتمل أيضاً أن توقع على عقد، أو أن تعرف ترقية تعزز أوضاعك المالية وترفع المعنويات، مقبلاً على الدنيا بآمال جديدة وتفاؤل. قد ترتبط بجديد على الصعيد المهني، أو توقع على عقد كبير سواء كان مهنياً أو عاطفياً، كخطوبة أو زواج أو وعد بالزواج.
    تنشغل مستندات وأوراق وملفات تتعلق ببعض المسائل المالية الملحة. كأن تعيد إحدى المؤسسات أو الشركات التي تعمل لديها النظر بحساباتها، أو تغير في إدارتها، أو تستحدث مواقع ومناصب جديدة، ما يثير قلقاً يشمل بعض الزملاء. تتجلى هذه الأمور أكثر اعتباراً من تاريخ 11، وقد يعني الوضع الفلكي انتقالاً إلى جديد، إلا أن الحظ يحالفك لكي تعالج مشاكلك الشخصية والعائلية، مدعوماً من شريك مسؤول يجد الكلمات المناسبة في الوقت المناسب للتخفيف من الوطأة. كذلك تؤازرك العدالة هذا الشهر، وقد تعطيك حقاً في نزاع أو دعوى، الهم أنك تحاط بأشخاص يفهمونك ويقدرون أوضاعك وهم قادرون على مؤازرتك.
    (فينوس) يضيء قدرك العاطفي ابتداءً من 9
    إذا كانت الشؤون المهنية تصادف صعوبة ابتداءً من تاريخ 11، فإن الوضع العاطفي يشرق من جديد ابتداءً من 9 وحتى نهاية الشهر. قبل ذلك تعيش حالة من البلبلة العاطفية وتراوح مكانك، أو تختار العزلة والانطواء. تبدو مرهف الحس بين 1 و8، سريع التوتر والغضب، تخطى التقدير، وربما تضخم المشاكل الصغيرة لتحولها إلى أزمة كبيرة. تقلق بشأن تطور لأحداث طرأت في الأشهر الماضية، وتعيش انكماشاً قد ينعكس على أعمالك. لو كنت مكانك لكرست الأسبوع الأول للعمل، وتركت الشؤون الشخصية لما بعد تاريخ 10، إذ تنقلب الأوضاع لمصلحتك، وتأتي الأحداث لتترك انعكاسات جيدة على شعبيتك وعلاقاتك الشخصية والاجتماعية. تتوطد الصلات وتتقارب وجهات النظر. تعقد صداقات جديدة مهمة، ويحل الاطمئنان مكان القلق والريبة. تشاطر الشريك أحلامه وأهدافه، وإذا كنت وحيداً فقد تباشر بعلاقة متينة وثابتة. قد تعرف مفاجأة سعيدة في الأيام الثمانية الأخيرة من الشهر، أو تشارك في مناسبات اجتماعية ضخمة، أو تقدم على تغييرات جذرية في حياتك، قد تكون زواجاً أو ارتباطاً كبيراً يخصك أو يخص أحد الأحباء.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)

    تلهث شمالاً ويميناً..
    تنتقل هذا الشهر من مكان إلى آخر بسرعة البرق، وتركض في كل الاتجاهات. فلا تدري أحياناً من أين تبدأ وأين تنتهي. تبدو مفكرتك زاخرة بالمواعيد والاتصالات والمسؤوليات الجديدة والساعات الإضافية في العمل أيضاً، أو ربما بتحث في عقد يستحوذ على كل تفكيرك. يحفل هذا الشهر بالاتصالات المهنية مع الزبائن والزملاء والممولين والمسؤولين والإداريين، وتعيش انفعالات كثيرة بين 1 و 21. تتوتر أعصابك قليلاً، وتشعر بالإرهاق. تأسف لإلغاء موعد أو للتخلي عن بعض الوعود أو الواجبات. تخوض مفاوضات صعبة ودقيقة، وتبحث في شؤون مالية ملحة. وقد تجد نفسك حائراً أما اتجاهين أو خيارين. تهدأ الأحوال ابتداءً من تاريخ 21، فتطالب بحقوق، أو تسعى لإيجاد حلول لبعض الأزمات، خاصة وأن هذا الشهر يسجل لقاء بين (جوبيتير) و(بلوتون)، يثير الشكوك والفضائح ويعقد الأوضاع، أو يضعك أمام ضرورة الدفاع عن نفسك إذا ارتكبت أخطاء في الماضي. قد يعني هذا اللقاء على الصعيد العام كشفاً لبعض الحقائق المربكة، أو اعترافات مذهلة، أو مواجهات عاصفة.
    قد تدرك هذا الشهر أن الحلول يجب أن تأتي من داخلك، ومن معرفة حاجاتك الحقيقة، والسعي إلى ما يوفر لك الطمأنينة والهناء والأمان، بعيداً عن أية معطيات أخرى. قد لا يكون المال هو الحل الوحيد الذي تنشده في هذا الشهر الأخيرة من السنة. أما الأيام العشرة الأخيرة فقد تنير أمامك الطريق، وتضعك أمام قرارات جذرية، تنهي المتاعب والاضطراب.
    رتاة وفراغ على الصعيد العاطفي
    قد تكون الأيام الخمسة الأولى واعدة على الصعيد الشخصي. تدعمك بالأحباء والمقربين، وتفتح أمامك مجالات جديدة على صعيد حياتك الحميمة. إلا أن كوكب (فينوس) الذي يدخل برج العقرب بتاريخ 5 ويستقر فيه حتى الثلاثين، فيحد من بعض الطموحات والحماسة، ويجعلك ميالاً إلى الرتابة والهدوء ومراوحة المكان. تهتم ببعض الانشغالات التي ترافق نهاية السنة، وعبثاً تبحث عن بعض الممتع والملون لحياتك. قد تستاء من عدم تجاوب من قبل شخص تصبو إليه، أو ترتاب من برودة في التصرفات أو غياب قسري أو مفتعل هذا الوقت. تنتظر مبادرة لا تأتي أو يصعب عليك قبول بعض الجمود من قبل الشريك. تعيش ازدواجية ربما، وتناقضات تثقل كاهلك. تسكنك رغبات متصارعة وتطرح على نفسك السؤال: (ماذا أريد فعلاً؟) قلب الطاولة والبحث عن ملذات آنية، أو الحفاظ على الثبات والأمان رغم التكلفة الباهظة والتنازلات؟
    قد يساعدك أحد مواليد القوس بإيجاد الأجوبة إذا فتحت له قلبك. وربما تتقرب من أحد مواليد الحمل، الأسد أو الميزان أو الدلو. كما تدعمك صداقة الجدي والنصائح الواقعية لمواليد العقرب.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

التوقعات العامة لبرج السـرطان

    سنة حافلة بالنجـاح
    تبدو هذه السنة كريمة معك أيها السرطان، تحمل إليك هدايا كثيرة وفرصاً استثنائية وثمينـة، وتحملك في الوقت نفسه مسؤوليات كبيرة وجديدة، وقد تختبر قدرتك على الصبر والمواجهة والتحديات في الأوقات الصعبة. إلا ان الخريطة الفلكية تعد بسعادة وتحليق وحماسة وفوران وبعض الققزات في حياتك المهنية. لن تكون كلمة (مستحيل) من برج السرطان هذه السنة. بل إن الآفاق الواسـعة، التي تصبو إليها بثقة، تفتح أمامك الأبواب، فتعرف لحظات قوية جداً لن تنساها، وأحداثاً ترويها قصة فـي يوم من الأيام. تدعمك الكواكب وترعاك، وتتدخل في الوقت المناسب لحمايتك، كما أن الحظ المطـلق يبقي عينه ساهرة عليك، طوال السنة.
    قد يبدأ عام 2007 بطيئاً، إلا أن السنة مدهشة بفاصيلها، حتى يمكن القول أن لا شيء يستطيع أن يعاكس مشاريعك. قد تمر بفترة كثيرة التقلبات، إلا أنك تسيطر دائماً على قدرتك. لابد من الإشارة إلى عدم وجود تأثيرات سلبية تطال مواليد السرطان هذه السنة. أما معظم النتائج التي تتلقاها فهي ثمرة ما تقوم به من أعمال، وتقدم عليه من قرارات وتصرفات. لا شك أن جهوداً كثيرة تطلب منك ، فتشعر أحياناً بمراوحة المكان، لكن العمل كثير، وباستطاعتك، إذا بذلت الجهود المناسبة في الأوقات المناسبة، أن تصنع المعجزات.
    من المحتمل أن يتأخر القطاف ولا يأتي قبل شهر آب (أغسطس) في بعض الأحيان، إلا أنك تبني هذه السنة استقرارك وتتبع نظاماً جديداً في كل ناحية من نواحي الحياة، إن على الصعيد المهني أو الصحي أو الشخصي، قد تسافر كثيراً، لكن من النادر أن تترك مكان إقامتك الحالي للعمل نهائياً في مكان آخر. على العكس، تذهب وتعود، تسافر لمهمة أو أداء عمل ثم ترجع إلى مكانك الطبيعي. قد تدفع ديوناً أو مستحقات في النصف الأول من السنة، أو تواجه وضعاً مالياً يجب حسمه. تلاقي مساعدة مادية مفاجئة في بعض الأحيان تأتي عن طريق بعض المقربين أو أحد الوالدين أو حتى الشرك والزوج، أو عن طريق إرث تستمل مستنداته. أما إذا كنت بتحث عن هجرة مثلاً، فقد لا تتوفر لك الفرصة قبل الشهرين الأخيرين من السنة، أي بين تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) وكانون الأول (ديسمبر).
    استثمارات مالية والقطاف في أيلول (سبتمبر)
    مررت تحديات كبيرة على الصعيد المالي منذ بعض سنوات، وقد تحملك هذه السنة أيضاً إلى متابعة المسيرة، إلا أن الخبر السار هو في أن الفترة الصعبة تكون قد ولت مع قدوم شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)، عندما يترك كوكب (ساتورن) منزل المال لديك، أي الأسد، وينتقل إلى موقع مناسب هو العذارء. لا شك أنك تلاحظ ابتداءً من هذا الشهر تقدماً كبيراً على هذا الصعيد. تطرح هذه السنة أسئلة كثيرة على نفسك: هل ما تفعله هو الصواب؟ هل إنك تعتمد الدرب المستقيم والشريف في علاقاتك المهنية؟ هل إن الأفكار التي تغذيها في رأسك بالنسبة إلى الثراء والمال صائبة؟ هل إن السعادة تقتصر على كسب المال؟ إن كوكب (ساتورن) يحثك هذه السنة على تحمل المسؤوليات، وعلى الجدية في التعامل والاستقامة، وإلا كان الثمن باهظاً. قد تمر بتجارب عديدة خلال الأشهر التسعة الأولى من السنة، وتقوم بجهود غير اعتيادية، إلا أنك تبلغ فترة من الرفاهية والإمساك بزمام الأمور. أما الأوقات الأكثر وعداً فتقع بين آذار (مارس) ونيسان (أبريل)، وبين تموز (يوليو) وآب (أغسطس)، وبين تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) وكانون الأول (ديسمبر).
    سيناريوهات عديدة
    تعيش هذه السنة مفاجآت وتقلبات وتغييرات قد تدق بابك باكراً، أي منذ كانون الثاني (يناير) أو شباط (فبراير)، وقد تطرح بعض التحديات. ربما تغير عملك في هذه الفترة، أو تنتقل إلى جديد، تنقلب ظروف، وتجد نفسك في شهر آذار (مارس) أمام بعض الخيارات الصعبة. عليك في هذا الوقت أن تحسن التوجه وأن لا تخطئ التقدير. ربما تتبوأ مركزاً مع مسؤوليات مهمة، أو يقوى نقوذلك بشكل واضح. تتعدد السيناريوهات، ابتداءً من الآن، وتتوسع الطموحات. قد تلفت النظر بإنتاجيتك وأسلوبك ويطرأ تغيير على طريقة تصرفاتك، فيراك الآخرون من منظار أفضل. هذا وقد تتاح أمامك فرصة لتولي منصب أفضل، أو موقع مهم بين آذار (مارس) وأيار (مايو). وهذه الفترة قد تحمل بعض التطورات على صعيد المهنة أو الاتصالات والأسفار. أما شهر تموز (يوليو) فقد يحمل انعطافاً كبيراً وإنجازاً يتبلور أكثر في الأشهر الأخيرة من السنة. يمكن القول أنك تبدأ دورة جديدة مشرقة وواعدة في شهر تموز (يوليو)ن وأن فترتي الصيف والخريف هما الأكثر إيجابية بالنسبة إليك. قد يكون شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) مفترق طريق لكثيرين من مواليد السرطان، إذ تبرز خلاله كفاءاتهم في الاتصال والانفتاح وفن الإقناع وقيادة الآخرين.
    يحمل شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) نجاحاً كبيراً وفي بعض الأحيان صاعقاً، ويفتح تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) أمامك الأبواب، فتحتفل بنصر أو بمجد أو بمنصب كبير أو بإنجازات مالية ضخمة. أما شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر) فيحمل أيضاً حدثاً فلكياً هو انتقال كوكب (جوبيتير) في 18 إلى برج الجدي، أي إلى مواجهة برجك، ما يعني ضرورة الاهتمام بالطرف الآخر، سواء كان زوجاً أو حبيباً أو شريكاً أو حتى خصماً. إذ يتوجب عليك الوقوف عند آرائه ومواقفه وتطلعاته، حتى لا ترتكب الأخطاء. إلا أن هذا الشهر يحمل إليك مفاجأة، وربما وضعاً عاماً يؤثر إيجاباً على مصلحتك، ويوفر لك حظوظاً في مجال تحلم به، أو يحصل ما يجعل الأنظار تتركز عليك.
    مغامرات عاطفية ورحلة داخل الذات
    تحفل هذه السنة بالمغامرات العاطفية المتنوعة إذا كنت خالياً، وتكون الصداقات والاجتماعيات أكثر ثراء وشمولية. إلا أن هذه الناحية لا تشكل الأولوية بالنسبة إليك، فانشغالاتك تتركز في معظم الأحيان في الشؤون المهنية والمالية. قد تحافظ على وضعك الاجتماعي ولا تنتقل خلال سنة 2007 غلى أي جديد، على الصعيد الشخصي.
    مع كوكب الحب في منزل المال، تمتزج الحياة الاجتماعية والشخصية مع الشؤون المهنية والاستثمارية. تشارك بمناسبات بغية القيام باتصالات تفيد أعمالك، أو لأنها جزء من مهنتك. كذلك تبدو مرتاحاً على الصعيد العاطفي عندما تسير شؤونك المالية بشكل جيد والعكس صحيح.تبرز الهدايا أو البراهين المادية كدليل أكيد على حب الآخر لك أو على حبك له. ما إذا كنت عازباً فتبحث عن شريك يؤمن لك الاستقرار المادي. باختصار، تهتم بعالم المال والناس المميزين فيه. تحاول أن تجذب هؤلاء وتسعى إليهم بكل قواك. هذه الاتجاهات تبقى مخيمة على مناخ هذه السنة حتى شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)، بعد ذلك ينتقل (ساتورن) إلى منزلك الثالث، فلا تعود الشؤون المادية كافية لإسعادك، بل تبحث عن العلاقات الفكرية، والاستقرا النفسي، والشريك الذي تلجأ إليه وتسعد بكلامه وحضوره. إلا أن الفرص العاطفية تبدو أكثر وهجاً في المجالات المهنية، كأن تلتقي بحبيب في مصرف مثلاً، أو أثناء رحلة مالية، أو في مجتمع اقتصادي، أو مكتب محاسبة أو استثمارات.
    ابتداءً من أيلول (سبتمبر) تتبدل الأجواء، وقد تبحث عن الحب في المؤتمرات الفكرية والنوادي الثقافية، أو ربما بالقرب من منزلك، أو في محيطك العائلي. يتحدث الفلك عن قصة حب محتملة في أواخر السنة تجذب كل اهتمامك، وقد تتبلور أكثر لكي تتحول إلى علاقة متينة وارتباط في سنة 2007. فبدخول كوكب (جوبيتير) إلى منزل السابع في كانون الأول (ديسمبر) يصبح الزواج مسألة ملحة بالنسبة للكثيرين من مواليد السرطان، أو ربما يعرفون علاقة عاطفية ومغايرة عما خبروه حتى الآن.
    إلا أنك تتأرجح بين علاقات كثيرة، وقد تهتم بشخص يكبرك سناً، أو بآخر مرتبط ولا تستطيع إقامة علاقة سليمة معه. في بعض الأحيان لا تعرف ماذا تريد، وتحاول الهروب من بعض الارتباطات. هذه السنة تأخذك نحو اكتشاف ذاتك ومعاودة الاتصال بروحك وقلبك، والتغلب على ترددك الطبيعي. قد يكون شهر أيار (مايو) هو الأكثر إشراقاً على الصعيد الشخصي ويحمل ربما وعداً جيداً، في حين أن شهر تموز (يوليو) يتحدث عن مصالحة أو عشق أو هيام وعلاقة خاصة. إذا كان شهر آب (أغسطس) يشكل مفصلاً ويدعوك إلى مراجعة الذات، فإنك تستعيد اتزانك في أواخر شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)، وقد تجد الحلول في شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر). كذلك يحمل شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر) حباً وربما غراماً من النظر الأولى، أو انتقالاً إلى موقع عاطفي جديد.
    اهتم بصحتك وبعائلتك
    إحذر الضغوطات هذه السنة، واهتم بصحتك عند أي عارض. حاول أن تحدث تعديلات في طريقة غذائك إذا كنت لا تعتمد الوقاية في هذا المجال. مارس التمارين الرياضية المطلوبة ولا تهمل هذه الناحية. قد تعرف بعض الصعوبات أو التحديات بين آذار (مارس) وحزيران (يونيو) إذا لم تستجب لهذه التحذيرات. قد يشكل فصل الصيف مفترق طريق على هذا الصعيد، فتلجأ إلى أساليب جديدة وطريقة عيش مختلفة وعادات مناسبة. لكن لا شيء يدعو للقلق، لأن منزلك السادس، أي منزل العائلة والصحة، يبدو متيناً هذا العام، إنما لا تفاجأ إذا شعرت ببعض التراجع في بعض الأحيان واضطررت إلى اتباع علاج معين. لا شيء يدعو للخوف أو القلق، قالفلك يدعمك ويشير إلى شفاء، إذا تعرضت إلى أي مكروه.
    أما اهتماماتك بالمحيط العائلي فيكون مضاعفاً هذه السنة، إذ تلجأ إليه في كل مرة تشعر بالقلق. وقد تتأرجح بين الانتماء الكلي والشعور بالحاجة إلى الفرار. أما كوكب (فينوس) الذي يرعى حياتك العائلية فقد يتراجع بين أواخر شهر تموز (يوليو) وأوائل شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)، ما قد يعني بعض الارتباك في الشؤون العائلية أو التغييرات أو ضرورة اتخاذ قرارات حاسمة. قد تراجع أوضاعك المنزلية وتصوب بعض الأساليب أو طريقة التعامل. في هذه الفترة أيضاً قد تقدم على بيع عقار أو شراء منزل أو التغيير في الأثاث والتجهيزات. وتكون الأشهر الثلاثة الأخيرة هي الأنسب للقيام بهذه الخطوات.
    كذلك يتحدث الفلك عن قرارات قد يتخذها الأولاد في عائلتك، وقد تبدو مفاجئة في بعض الأحيان، كأن يقرر أحدهم التوقف عن الدراسة، أو السفر لطلب العمل خارج البلاد، أو تغيير الاتجاه كلياً بعد فترة من المواظبة. وربما تفرح بخبر عن حمل أو ولادة بعد طول انتظار.
    قد تقدم أيضاً على مساعدة أحد المقربين قي أوقات المحنة، وتكون الملجأ والملاذ للكثيرين في العائلة. يتكل عليك الآخرون ويغرفون من حنانك ومحبتك، في كل وقت.
    أخيراً إعلم، عزيزي السرطان، أن مصيرك تقرره أنت خلال هذا العام، الذي يحمل لك فرصاً كثيرة يجب أن تلتقطها في الوقت المناسب، وتحذيرات يجب أن تأخذها بعين الاعتبار عندما تدعو الحاجة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الثاني (يناير)

    ثلاثة أسابيع من العمل البناء
    تمتن أوضاعك المهنية في بداية هذا العام، وتخطط للمستقبل بهدوء وطمأنينة. تبدو مدركاً لما يحصل حولك، وتحسب لكل الاحتمالات، وتستثمر في المجال المناسب متكلاً على حدسك الصائب حيناً، ومستشيراً بعض العارفين أحياناً. قد تمر بفترة من التردد والحيرة، إلا أنك تتوصل إلى نتائج ثابتة، وقد تعرف اتفاقاً مذهلاً يفاجئ بعض الأوساط، أو تتلقى عرضاً غير منتظر، وقد تلعب الصدفة دوراً في نجاحك، كما أن الحظ المطلق ينقذك من بعض الأخطار.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 13 يعاكس كوكب (مارس) برجك، وينذر بحوادث تافهة إذا لم تعتمد الوقاية. كما يجعلك مبلبل التفكير قليلاً بشأن مسألة مالية أو خلاف على خيار أو توجه. قد يعترض عليك بعض النافذين والقادرين. ينافسك الأخصام ويضعون العصي في الدواليب، إلا أنك تستعيد بسرعة السيطرة على الأوضاع، وتجد الهدوء اللازم للتفكير واتخاذ القرارات الحكيمة. تطلع على بعض المعلومات والأخبار، وتكتشف ما قد يفاجئك أو يدهشك، ولكنك تنصرف بحكمة ودراية، وتلتقط أنفاسك، لكي تجتاز هذه المرحلة بنجاح. لا تخف، عزيزي السرطان، فحتى لو تكتم البعض عن انطباعاته ونواياه، إلا أن ما يحصل يبدو واضحاً للكثيرين، وهذا الأمر يكون لمصلحتك.
    من الممكن أيضاً أن يعاد النظر بعقد أو اتفاق، على أثر بعض الأحداث التي تخرج عن سيطرتك. المهم هو أن تتعامل مع أشخاص صادقين ومسؤولين يستحقون ثقتك وأن لا ترضى بأية إجراءات خارج إطار القانون أو الشرعية.
    تشويش في حياتك الشخصية
    قد تشكو هذا الشهر من بعض المشاكل على الصعيد الشخصي والعاطفي. وقد تتفاقم في النصف الثاني لكي تضعك في موقف حرج، أو تعرضك لبعض الغش والاحتيال والخيانة، أو تضطرك للتكيف مع أوضاع الطرف الآخر والتغييرات التي يعيشها، ما يستلزم التفهم والتسامح وعدم إثارة النعرات. ربما تجد نفسك مضطراً للدفاع عن وجهة نظرك، والتكيف مع بعض الظروف، أو قبول قطيعة عاطفية يلوح خطرها الآن أيضاً.
    إن كوكب (فينوس) الذي يسكن برج الدلو بين 4 و 28، يثير بعض المشاعر السلبية كالغيرة والتملكية أو الإهمال والبرودة واللامبالاة، أو الشكوك والهواجس والازدواجية. أما الوعود والارتباطات الفنية التي لم يمض عليها إلا وقت قصير، فقد تصطدم هذا الشهر بانقلاب في المواقب، ومزاجية عالية تؤدي إلى تغييرات مفاجئة. قد لا تخيم الرومنسية على هذه العلاقات، بل تكون النقاشات المالية مسيطرة على الأجواء، ويؤدي بعضها إلى خلافات وفراق.

شهر شباط (فبراير)

    وصية الأفلاك: الصبر
    ما زال كوكب (مارس) يتهددك وذلك حتى الخامس والعشرين من هذا الشهر. ما يستدعي الوقاية والانتباه وعدم التهور في الكلام والتصرف. لا تعرض نفسك لحوادث تافهة تكلفك باهظاً. قد لا تسير الأمور كما ترغب بل يواجهك التأخير والتمييع حيناً والنزاعات العقيمة أحياناً أخرى. قد تفرض عليك ترتيبات لا تستسيغها وتخضع لتغييرات تضطر للتأقلم معها. تمر بأزمة ولا تعرف لها حلاً.
    قد تبحث عن هويتك أو عن رغباتك الحقيقة وتعيد النظر بطريقة حياتك. تصطدم ببعض ردات الفعل وتحاول أن تفهم أسباب بعض القرارات. تناضل وتكافح من أجل تثبيت موقع أو تجابه بعض الأقوياء والأخصام. قد تبحث مسألة تجارية أو فكرية مع الخارج أو تضطر إلى تأخير استحقاق أو سفر أو لقاء مع بعض النافذين، وربما تلجأ إلى القضاء لتسوية أمر، أو تعرف طوال الشهر نقاشات مع رجال القانون وبعض الإدارات أو المراجع السياسية أو النقابية. قد تحتار بأمرك، خاصة أمام عرض يشكل موضوع خلاف مع الشريك أو بعض المقربين. بالإجمال تعيش قلقاً وإعادة تقويم لبعض الأوضاع، وتغوص في تحليل لما يجب القيام به، وقد تذهب حتى إلى استشارة فرقاء عديدين والإصغاء إلى آرائهم.
    إن تجمع كواكب في منزلك الثامن، أي برج الدلو، يشير إلى تحولات شخصية جذرية، وقد يعني ولادة جديدة وتغييراً في النمط، وربما مواجهة رحيل في حياتك. قد تخشى من خطر يطال أحد المقربين أو تبحث في قضية وفاة، أو تسمع خبراً بهذا الصدد من أحد المقربين أو الأصدقاء، وتبدو مهتماً بما حصل. أما الوجه الآخر للوضع الفلكي، فقد يعني اهتماماً بالشؤون الفكرية والفلسفية والروحية أو سفراًَ نهائياً يتقرر الآن.
    تلجأ إلى أحضان الحب والحنان
    قد تعوض الناحية العاطفية عن الشأن المهني هذا الشهر، ويحمل إليك (فينوس) في برج الحوت أخباراً طيبة واستعدادات مميزة من قبل الشريك تستمر حتى الواحد والعشرين. يدعمك البرج أو الحبيب أو الصديق المقرب ويخفف قلقك والمتاعب. يبدو واعياً لأوضاعك ويحيطك بمحبته واهتمامه، ما يثلج قلبك ويفرحك، فتلجأ إليه في معظم الأحيان. هذا في حين تبدو الحياة الاجتماعية صاخبة، وتساهم في ترطيب الأجواء وإسعادك. إذا كنت وحيداً فقد تعرف لقاءً ممتعاً جداً يبدل لك الأجواء.
    تبدو رابحاً على الصعيد العاطفي يا عزيزي، فجاذبيتك تلعب دوراً كبيراً في الاستقطاب. ربما تفرح بصداقة جديدة تنمو، أو تطمئن إلى كتف صديق قديم يكون ملاذاً لك، أو تسعى إلى الأمان بالقرب من أشخاص يوحون لك به وتثق بتفكيرهم وصدقهم. أما الأبراج المتوافقة معك فهي السرطان، الحوت والقوس، في حين أنك تدعم حظك إذا عملت مع مواليد الحمل، الميزان والجدي.
    أما وجود كوكب (مارس) في منزلك السابع، فقد يجعلك أكثر حماسة وتطرقاً في الحب. تقوم ببعض المبادرات، تعبر عن عواطفك بصراحة ووضوح، وتلعب أوراقك مفتوحة. قد يجذبك بعض الغرباء أو الأجانب أو أصحاب الثقافات المختلفة. كذلك قد تعقد علاقة مع شخص ينتمي إلى مجال عملك. يخيم جو من التجدد على حياة مواليد السرطان بالإجمال. وقد يذهبون نحو اكتشافات مشوقة، وتحقيق لبعض الأمنيات الشخصية.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آذار (مارس)

    انتهت العراقيل
    تتحرر هذا الشهر من معاكسة كوكب (مارس)، وتبدو غير معني بتأثيرات (الكسوف والخسوف) التي تتم في 3 و 18. تستعيد عافيتك وسيطرتك على الأمور، وتتحسن معنوياتك بشكل واضح. تكف الأفلاك عن معاكستك فتجد الحواجز تسقط أمامك واحد تلو الآخر، وترى أن أجواء التأجيل والتمييع والمماطلة قد أصبحت من الماضي. تتسارع الخطى، فتبلغ ذروتها بتاريخ 18، واعتباراً من هذا الوقت تعرف مفاوضاتك واتصالاتك نجاحاً فائقاً. يدعم الفلك كل أنواع المساعي في العمل، فيخف القلق والشعور بعدم الاستقرار. تباشر بدراسة أو دورة تدريبية ربما، أو تتجه نحو مهنة جديدة وآفاق إضافية. قد تحتل منصباً، أو تنال ترقية، أو تكسف تأييداً وموافقة على اقتراح لك أو عرض. كذلك تحصل على مساعدة مالية إذا احتجتها، يقف الحظ إلى جانبك.
    تتاح لك فرص استثنائية لتثبيت مواقعك، أو يكون لك لقاء مع جهات نافذة خارج البلاد، توفر لك بعض التسهيلات التي تفيدك في عملك. تقطف أيضاً ثمار جهودك السابقة. هذا لا يعني أن البعض لا يحاول أن ينصب لك أفخاخاً، إلا أنك تستدرك الأمور وتتصرف بطريقة حيكمة فتحاصر المشاكل. كذلك تحصل على أخبار طيبة إذا كنت تعمل في المجال السياسي أو الإعلامي أو الفكري. يميز الفلك أيضاً من يعمل في عالم النشر أو الإعلان والتربية والدبلوماسية.
    حب وود ابتداءً من 18
    يبدو أن تاريخ 18 يشكل مفترق طريق إيجابي بالنسبة إليك هذا الشهر، فيكون واعدً على جميع الأصعدة المهنية كما العاطفية. إذا لم تسر الأمور حسب مشيئتك في بداية الشهر فعاكستك الأحداث والأحوال، فإن النصف الثاني من الشهر يعدك بانسجام وود وإشراق وعلاقت مميزة.
    بين 1 و17 يستقر كوكب (فينوس) في برج الحمل، وقد دخله منذ الثاني والعشرين من الشهر الماضي. بتفاعله مع كوكب (مارس) قد يلود جواً من التوتر في حياتك الشخصية وشيئاً من المواجهات والتحديات ربما. تعيش نقاشات حادة لا تنتهي، أو برودة في العلاقات وترصداً لأية حركة. إلا أنك بعد 18 تشهد على نهاية النزاعات التي تجد تسوية لها بشكل مفاجئ ربما، وتعرف مصالحات واعترافاً بالجميل أيضاً. فـ (فينوس) الذي يدخل برج الثور يقدم إليك عروضاًَ كثيرة كلقاء عذب إذا كنت خالياً، وتفاهم مع الزوج إذا كنت مرتبطاً، وصداقة متينة إذا كنت بحاجة إليها. بعض مواليد السرطان يقعون في الغرام خلال الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر على الأرجح، أو يقلبون بعض الصفحات من حياتهم.

شهر نيسان (أبريل)

    تأثيرات فلكية جيدة
    تسير الأمور من حسن إلى أحسن، اعتباراً من تاريخ 6 تشعر أن حيويتك تزداد قوة. تكثر الحوافز، فتشعر برغبة في تحقيق المشاريع والأفكار حتى تلك التي أهملتها طويلاً. تلمس تغييراً إيجابياً حولك، وتبدو التأثيرات الفلكية مناسبة حتى آخر الشهر. تلائمك الأجواء وتدعم أوضاعك العاطفية. قد تخترق الحواجز، وتحقق إرادتك، متحدياً العثرات السابقة. يلاحظ كل من يراك، هذا الطموح الذي ينير نظرتك، وهذا الإلحاح على إحراز النجاح بأي ثمن كان. قد تطرأ ظروف أو أحداث تعزز حظك في تسجيل نقاط لصالحك. تحصل ربما على مكافأة، أو تنتصر في نزاع، أو تتبوأ مركزاً. باختصار، يبدو وضعك المهني ممتازاً، فتكسب المراكز والأموال، وتبدو فخوراً بنفسك.
    إذا كنت بصدد عمل جديد، فقد تتالح لك فرصة لإثبات مهارتك وإنجاح مخططاتك. توطد علاقاتك وتحالفاتك، وتشع ببريق خاص، وتستفيد من دورة تدريبية أو تعليمية خضتها في بداية السنة. بعض مواليد السرطان يتوصلون إلى دفع ديونهم ويزيحون ثقلاً عن كاهلهم. يتحررون من قيد، وينطلقون نحو جديد، وقد يباشرون دورة مميزة على صعيد الأبحاث أو الأسفار.
    تحدث تغييرات في طريقة تعاطيك مع الأعمال أو في المجال المهني، وتحرز نجاحاً انتظرته منذ أشهر طويلة. تبدو مجازفاً أكثر في المجال المالي، تكسب كثيراً وتصرف كثيراً. قد يستثمر بعض مواليد السرطان في مجال الموارد المائية والكهربائية كما في البناء والميدان العسكري أو الطبي، وتتاح لهم فرص للتوقيع على عقود حكومية.
    عشق وحب سعيد
    كل شيء يبدو جميلاً على الصعيد العاطفي، عندما يكون كوكب (فينوس) ما زال في برج الثور، وذلك حتى تاريخ 12، فتستمر أجواء الشهر الماضي الساحرة والعذبة، تسيطر على رغباتك وأهوائك وتحسن خياراتك. قد تعرف علاقة جديدة إذا كنت خالياً، وتعيش عشقاً كبيراً. بعض مواليد السرطان يذهبون في أحلامهمم بعيداً، ويتحمسون لشخص ولو قامت الاعتراضات عليهم. يبارك الفلك كل العلاقات الحميمة في هذه الفترة، يبدو الحب سعيداً، وقد تستعيد أجواء ماضية في هذا الوقت. تسير نحو أهدافك بهدوء وتحدد برنامجك. تخطط لزواج وارتباط وتقوم بالمساعي الآيلة إلى ذلك. كذلك يسطع نجمك على الصعيد الاجتماعي، وقد تصادف الحبيب إذا كنت خالياً أثناء إحدى هذه المناسبات، أو في ملاحقتك هدفاً مهنياً أو مالياً.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 13 يخف الوهج والنمط، ولو أن الأجواء لا تتحول إلى سلبية بل تدعمك بالأصدقاء المحبين، وتدعوك إلى الاهتمام ببعض المقربين من أولاد أو أشقاء أو شقيقات، وربما تعتني بشخص يحتاج إليك في هذه الفترة.
    على الصعيد الصحي يجب أن تبقى متيقظاً حتى تاريخ 20، وأن لا تهمل أية عوارض صحية، خاصة إذا تعلقت بالقلب، وأن تراجع الطبيب عند أية إشارة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيار (مايو)

    دورة الحظ مستمرة حتى 16
    تدير أمورك بشكل جيد، ويدعمك الفلك، لكي تسيطر على الأوضاع مع اندفاع ومعنويات مرتفعة تبدو بارزة في النصف الأول من الشهر، وتحديداً حتى تاريخ 16. تبحث في مشاريع مالية وشخصية، وتبدو جذاباً آسراً في هذه الفترة. تأتيك المساعدة عن طريق المسؤولين أو الأصدقاء، أو ربما من أحد الأقارب الذي يؤازرك للقيام بعملية جيدة في هذه الأثناء. لا تتأخر في تقديم الطلبات والعروض، أو في تنفيذ بعض المشاريع، لأنك، بعد هذا التاريخ، قد تصطدم بمصاعب وحواجز تعيق المسيرة.
    تضطر إلى بذل جهود إضافية من أجل كسب تأييد لفكرة لك أو مشروع، أو بغية إشاعة السلام والانسجام في علاقاتك وأعمالك. فكوكب (مارس) ينتقل إلى زاوية دقيقة من برجك، أي إلى الحمل، ما يؤخر بعض المشاريع، ويشوش على بعض التحركات والاتصالات. قد ينشب صراع مع السلطة أو في مجال عائلي أو مهني مشترك. ربما تنتقل إلى مكان جديد، أو تغير مكان إقامتك في هذه الأثناء. إن كوكب (مارس) الذي يستقر في مربع مع برجك حتى الرابع والعشرين من شهر حزيران (يونيو) المقبل يشير أيضاً إلى بعض العرقلة والآلام. إذا شعرت بأوجاع فاستشر أحد الاختصاصيين. لا تهمل العوارض ولو أن الاحتمالات ليست كبيرة، في هذه الأثناء أيضاً حاول أن تضبط انفعالاتك، ولا تذهب حتى المبالغة في إظهار قدراتك. ينصحك الفلك بعدم العناد والتشبث، كما الابتعاد عن العدائية أو السلبية في التعاطي. قد يتضاعف الخطر إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الحوت أو الجوزاء أو العذراء. خفف من الأسفار والمغامرات التي تحمل أخطاراً وكن متروياً في كل شيء.
    شهر عسل؟
    تخيم أجواء الشهر الماضي على علاقتك الشخصية حتى تاريخ 8، فتبدو الشؤون المهنية أكثر أهمية بالسنبة إليكح. وعندما يدخل كوكب (فينوس) برج بتاريخ 8 يتغير المناخ كلياً، فتبدو أكثر حماسة مع العروض العاطفية. وقد تدخل فترة من المفاجآت واللقاءات الممتعة وأجواء الحب والحنان والتقارب والود. وتبدو هذه الاحتمالات أكثر ظهوراً في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر. قد يتغير قدرك العاطفي وتعيش شهر عسل أولاً أو ثانياً، وتتلقى دعوت كثيرة، فتلتقي بناس متنوعين، وتترك أثراً هائلاً وإيجابياً أينما حللت. تشرق بجاذبية وحرارة مميزتين، وقد تتلقى خبراً استثنائياً يجعلك سعيداً، أو يطرأ ما يزرع الفرح في نفسك، يحالفك الحظ لكي تظهر مهارتك في التعاطي مع الآخرين. تتاح فرص مهمة للعازبين، وقد تتعزز الصلات الاجتماعية أيضاً، يحصل ما هو مفاجئ في إيجابياته خلال الأيام الأخيرة من الشهر.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر حزيران (يونيو)

    تسلح بالصبر!
    يطل شهر حزيران (يونيو) مع طوالع فلكية دقيقة بالنسبة إليك تطلب منك الحذر والتروي حتى الخامس والعشرين. ضاعف انتباهك أثناء التنقلات أو قيادتك السيارة أو استعمالك الأدوات الخطيرة. راجع الطبيب إذا شعرت بأية عوارض ولا تهمل الأمر. لحسن الحظ أنك متعقل وتتصرف بطريقة حكيمة، فيقودك التفكير الصحيح والذكي إلى اتخاذ القرارات المناسبة، وضبط انفعالاتك وأهوائك. تعيش على الصعيد المعنوي تأرجحاً بين الهدوء والتوتر. إلا أن الشهر ينتهي اتجاه إيجابي.
    قد تدرك أموراً مدهشة تؤجل النقاش بها إلى وقت لاحق، وربما تكرر المحاولات لبلوغ بعض الأهداف. المطلوب هو مزيج من الليونة والثبات لكي تنتصر على بعض المصاعب وتتخطى المرحلة الراهنة بنجاح. إياك أن تتحدى السلطات أو بعض المراجع النافذة حتى ولو كنت على حق. الحق وحده لا يكفي، تذكر دائماً أن القوة أقوى من الحق، وأن المال أقوة من الاثنين للأسف! لا تعقد الأمور ولا تلجأ إلى التأزيم لأن الأمر ليس لمصلحتك الآن. أترك الوقت يعالج المشاكل فتتسوى الأمور تلقائياً.
    لحن الحظ أن كوكب (مركور) في برجك يساعدك على الاستذكار، ويزودك بوحي كبير وسرعة في اتخاذ القرارات والتصرف السليم، حتى ولو واجهت صراعاً أو خصومة كبيرة أو منافسة شديدة. أنت، عزيزي السرطان، غالباً ما تكون ليناً في التصرفات وعذباً وهادئاً، إلا أنك لا تستسلم بسهولة أمام التحديات. قد تخوض نقاشات كبيرة، تتعاطى الشأن التجاري أو الإداري أو الاجتماعي، وتستعين بذاكرتك أو ببعض المعلومات الخاصة، كي تنتصر على الآخرين. حاول أن تنتهي من النقاشات والمفاوضات قبل تاريخ 16، إذ بعد ذلك تصطدم بمشاكل أخرى تعرقل تفكيرك ومساعيك، وربما يكون أحد المقربين في أساس هذه المشكلة، فتتدخل لإيجاد الحلول وضبط الأوضاع.
    قد تكتشف أن الواقع لا يمت بصلة إلى أحلامك السابقة، وأن بعض الحواجز والعراقيل تواجه ما اعتقدت أنه انتهى لمصلحتك. قد تستاء من عدم أمانة أو صدق، أو من غدر يأتي من زميل أو مسؤول في العمل، ما قد يدفعك إلى تغيير موقعك أو مكان عملك. قد تقرر أيضاً مسيرة جديدة من حياتك وتعيد النظر بحساباتك وخياراتك، كما تهتم بصورتك ومستقبلك. أما الحدس فيبدو قوياً جداً في المجال المالي، ابتداءً من الواحد والعشرين. قد تباشر بدورة جديدة، وتتالح لك فرص مهمة في هذا الإطار. إذا كنت تنتمي إلى عالم الأعمال، فقد تبدو الاستثمارات جيدة في مجال الاتصالات والإعلام والمواصلات. كذلك في مجال الفنادق والمطاعم والسياحة.
    الحب والمال
    ينتقل كوكب (فينوس) إلى برج الأسد بتاريخ 5، ويسلط الضوء على الشؤون المالية والعاطفية على السواء. قد تعر مفاجأة في هذا الوقت أو تكسب مالاً، أو تحصل على عائدات أو مستحقات لك. ربما تتداخل شؤون مالية بأوضاع شخصية عاطفية أو عائلية. وقد يجني أحد أفراد العائلة ثروة ربما، أو تسمع عن نجاح مادي يحققه أحد المقربين أو الأحباء. قد تقدم على شراء منزل، أو تغيير الأثاث، أو تجدد في منزلك. يرتبط الحب بشكل من الأشكال بالوضع المادي، وقد يعني أيضاً استحالة ارتباط لأسباب ضاغطة، أو بسبب اختيار آخر للحبيب باتجاه شخص أكثر ثراء، أو شروط يفرضها الشريك عليك تتعلق بالشأن المادي، وذلك على الأرجح في الأيام الأخيرة من الشهر حيث يلتقي (ساتورن) بـ (فينوس) ويشوش الأجواء.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تموز (يوليو)

    دورة فلكية ممتازة
    تستريح من أعباء الشهر الماضي وضغوطاته، فتشعر بالارتياح أو الانفراج، وتلمس أنك دخلت دورة فلكية جيدة، تحمل طوالعها الوعود وتقيك من الأمراض والخسائر والانقلابات والتشويش على حياتك اليومية. (الشمس) و (مركور) معاً في برجك، و(فينوس) الذي يدخل برج العذراء، و(مارس) في الثور كما (أورانوس) في الحوت، بالإضافة إلى الحظ المطلق، كلها مواقع تنسجم في ما بينها ومع برجك، ما يعني أن القدر يحميك هذا الشهر وفتح أمامك الأبواب.
    قد تتحقق أمنيات أو تتجسد رغبات كانت حتى الآن من عالم الأوهام. تتبدل أوضاع وتتغير وحو الأفضل وتنتظم الأمور. ولم تعد الأحداث الخارجية تثقل كاهلك، بل إنك تشعر أنك بمنأى عن الحوادث والمفاجآت. تتصرف بروح القادر والمنتصر، وتباشر بما هو أساسي أو مغاير تماماً لتوجهاتك السابقة. تلاقي الدعم والتأييد أو المساعدة، تجد العمل الذي تصبو إليه، تصيب هدفاً كبيراً سعيت إليه منذ أوائل السنة، أو تسافر نحو اتجاه واعد.
    قد تكون هذه الفترة الأكثر ازدهاراً على الصعيد المالي لهذه السنة. تحصل على فرص جيدة تتدفق إليك، وقد تجذب الآخرين بشخصيتك وعذوبة حديثك وليونتك. انتبه فقط لهندامك وملابسك وطريقة تقديم نفسك للآخرين. المهم ألا تقدم على مجازفات بل أن تستثمر في المجال الصحيح والأكيد. وظف أعمالك في مجال السياحة والشركات الفندقية والمطاعم والبناء، أو في وسائل التسلية واللهو، وربما في المجال الصحي الذي يجد رواجاً في هذه الفترة.

    إلا أن الفترة الأكثر وعداً تقع بين 1 و 23. بعد ذلك تتباطأ الخطى ويخف النمط. أما العمل فيكون عذباً هذا الشهر، تخوضه بروح مرحة، وتعرف نشاطات تبعث في نفسك الرضى، أو تريحك من ضغوطات سابقة. كذلك، قد تبحث في تغييرات محتملة في مهنتك أو في مكان إقامتك. تناقش كثيراً وتجتمع ببضع الجهات وتتخذ قرارات ثم تخطط لتنفيذ بعض المشاريع أو الأفكار. بعض هذه المشاريع قد لا يخرج إلى حيز التنفيذ، لكنه يختمر في عقلك، وتبدي تفاؤلاً بإمكان تحويله إلى حقيقة وواقع.
    شكوك وهواجس عاطفية ثم انفراج
    ما زال كوكب (فينوس) عند جارك الأسد ملتقياً بـ (ساتورن) ومعقداً لك بعض الأجواء الشخصية. قد تشعر بعدم الأمان، أو تشكو من غيرة، أو من محاولة تملك الآخر لك، أو ربما تشكك بسلوك الحبيب أو الشريك. تطرح الأسئلة والتساؤلات، وتلاحق ربما بعض الإشارات، أو تحاول التحقق من بعض الانطباع. قد تكسب قلباً وتثير غضب بعض الجهات، أو تقدم على علاقة لا تروق لبعض المقربين. إلا أنك اعتباراً من تاريخ 8، تدخل دورة أفضل، تخف فيها الضغوطات وتتلقى دعماً من صديق، أو تطمئن إلى خيارات اتخذتها وتنتصر على منافسين. تحتفل بجديد اعتباراً من تاريخ 15 وتجد حلولاً لكل المشاكل. قد ترى نفسك في المكان الذي تحلم به، أو بالقرب ممن سعيت إليهم بكل اندفاع. تقضي أوقاتاً سعيدة مع الشريك، وإذا كنت وحيداً فقد يخبئ لك القدر مفاجأة كبرى على أثر مشاركتك بمناسبة اجتماعية. قد تتلقى دعوات كثيؤرة، أو يعرض عليك تنقل أو سفر يبدو واعداً، أو تعيش لحظات هي الأقوى شغفاً منذ بداية السنة، وتكون الرومنسية عنواناً لحياتك الآن. يجذبك أشخاص لهم علاقة بشؤونك المالية أو المادية. قد ترتبط بشريك ثري أيضاً، أو يكون لعامل المال علاقة بسعادتك أو مستقبلك.

شهر آب (أغسطس)

    مواقف حرجة
    تبدأ الشهر بأسبوع ممتاز يحمل إليك أخباراً طيبة تتعلق بمهنتك أو بحياتك الشخصية. قد تتوصل إلى أهدافك وتتخذ القرارات المناسب. تبدو نشيطاً، جريئاً وتستبق الأمور، فتتقدم على الآخرين وتسجل نقاطاً لصالحك.
    لكن حاول أن تسوي الأمور بسرعة ولا تنتظر حتى منتصف هذا الشهر، لأنك اعتباراً من تاريخ 7 تلمس تغييراً أو عرقلة أو تراجعاً للحظوظ. لا شك أنك تهتم بنشاط جديد، وتتحمس لمشروع أو عمل، لكن عندما ينتقل كوكب (مارس) إلى برج الجوزاء فقد يخفف من الوهج، ويجعلك تواجه بعض العراقيل، وربما يخطف منك هذا الاندفاع والحماسة، فتجد نفسك مهتماً بمشاكل صغيرة وتفاصيل تلهيك عن الأهداف. أما الفترة الأدق فقد تبدأ بتاريخ 15، إذ تترتب عليك مسؤوليات جديدة تدفعك إلى اتخاذ قرارات أخرى، أو إلى التعامل مع بعض المستجدات، وقد تدفعك إلى اتخاذ قرارت أخرى، أو إلى التعامل مع بعض المستجدات، وقد يضعك بعض المقربين في المحيط في موقف حرج، أويمرون بأوقات صعبة تستدعي رعايتك واهتمامك. هذا إذا لم يحاول بعضهم معاكسة طموحاتك وسد الطريق أمامك. أنت قادر بدون أي شك على معالجة الأوضاع، لكن حاول ألا تدين المال الآن، ولا توقع على مستندات أو أوراق بدون قراءة كل التفاصيل والاستعانة باختصاصيين عند الضرورة.
    بالإجمال، مطلوب منك الليونة والقدرة على التكيف مع بعض الأوضاع الطارئة، حاول أن تحارب بعض السلبية لدى بعض الأطراف ولا تترك أحداً يفرض عليك خياراً أو قراراً، إلا أن الأسلوب اللين قد يكون الأجدى في هذه الفترة.
    قلق وتساؤلات في الحياة الشخصية
    يبدو موقع (فينوس) مناسباً لأحوالك الشخصية والحميمة بين 1 و10، يحمل إليك بعض الأخبار والطمأنينة ويجعلك محاطاً بمحبة المقربين وسخائهم وحرصهم على إسعادك. بعد ذلك تعيش شكوكاً أو خوفاً على مصير أو علاقة، وتبدو قلقاً غير مرتاح لمجرى الأمور، رغم أن الفلك لا يتحدث عن أحداث سلبية أو مشاكل في هذا الوقت. قد تساورك شكوك، وتخشى من تطور ما يلوح في الأفق، أو تلتقط إشارات وتحللها، أو تفهم الشريك بأمور شتى، ما يثير بعض المواجهات والصراعات، كأنك تريد براهين عن محبة أو حب وتشعر بالفراغ، أو تذهب بأوهامك بعيداً، وتتخيل قصة عاطفية غير موجودة. من الممكن أن تشكو من تصرفات لشقيق أو شقيقة، أو من وضع صحي يتناولهما، ومن المحتمل أن تجد نفسك عاجزاً عن التدخل في قضية تخص أحد المقربين، أو اتهامات يتعرض لها، أو ربما فضيحة أو ما شابه.
    الأيام الأخيرة من الشهر قد تحمل جواً رومنسياً ، أو لقاء مميزاً قد يتم أثناء ملاحقة هدف مهني أو مالي، أو أثناء مشاركة بمؤتمر، أو محاضرة، أو اجتماع ما.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)

    (ساتورن) يدخل إلى برج صديق
    إن الحدث الأهم هذا الشهر بالنسبة إليك، هو دخول كوكب (ساتورن) إلى برج العذراء، أي إلى موقع صديق يستقر فيه لفترة طويلة تتخطى السنتين. أسارع إلى القول إنك تستفيد من هذه المواقع الفلكية الجديدة، إذ أن (ساتورن) يرسل بذبذباته الإيجابية ويعزز مواقعك وقدراتك الفكرية والمعنوية. يزودك بحكمة كبيرة ، ويجعلك أكثر قدرة على التصرف بعقلانية وثقة.
    يمكن أن نسمي هذا الشهر شهر (العذراء) بامتياز، إذ أن هذا البرج يجمع إلى (الشمس)، (ساتورن) ويحصل فيه الكسوف الجزئي يوم 11، ما يعني أن أمورك تسير بشكل جيد، إذ تساعدك هذه المواقع على تحمل مسؤولياتك، والسيطرة على الأوضاع، وتسيير شؤونك كما شؤون المقربين بقدرات هائلة، لا شك أن الواجبات تبدو ثقيلة قليلاً، لكنك قادر على تحملها. لكن هذا قد يسري على شؤون العمل التي تتاثر بأوضاع فلكية أخرى، منها وجود كوكب (مارس) في الجوزاء و (مركور) في الميزان، ما يعيق بعض الأعمال اليومية. وربما يثير أزمة ثقة، أو ضرورة إثبات جدارتك في بعض الأحيان، والمرور بامتحان أمام من لا تراهم كفوئين. قد توضع لك العصي في الدواليب، أو تشعر أنك مضطر إلى تقديم بعض الحسابات، أو العودة إلى الآخرين لاتخاذ القرارات وضرورة التكيف مع بعض الظروف. يلجأ إليك الآخرون لطلب النصيحة، وقد يكون حكمك على الأمور هو الأصوب. قد تعبر عن آراء تثير عدائية البعض، أو توجه انتقادات تجرح بعض المشاعر. إلا أنك قادر على تصويب الأهداف بطريقة استثنائية، تخدم مشاعرك وحدسك لاكتشاف الأفضل.
    إذا كنت تقوم بمهنة تعليمية فقد تبرع في هذه الأثناء، أو إذا كنت توجه فريقاً، أو تقود مجموعة من الناس، أو تدير عمليات مصرفية أو حسابية أو بيئية أو سياسية أو صناعية. تبرز مواهبك، وتبدو الأكثر فاعلية في هذا الوقت. يحمل هذا الشهر أيضاً خبراً جيداً يتعلق بالوضع المالي، وقد يعوض عن بعض الذبذبات الأخرى طوال الشهر.
    أجل النقاشات الخاصة للشهر المقبل
    إذا كانت الأيام الأولى من الشهر تحمل بعض الهدوء، إلا أنك اعتباراً من تاريخ 6 تعيش انعكاسات سلبية لمعاكسة (فينوس) و(نبتون) قد تستمر حتى أواخر الشهر. قد تستاء من تصرفات لبعض المقربين، أو تلمس أنك لست على الموجة نفسها مع الحبيب، أو أن أموراً كثيرة تفرقكما، أو يتهدد العلاقة بعض المؤشرات التي تلاحظها قبل غيرك. قد تعيش فترة من التردد وإعادة النظر، وربما تثور غاضباً، أو تشعر أن الآخر لا يتحمل كلمة أو إشارة، فتنشب الصراعات، ويسود سوء التفاهم. أو قد يعني الوضع ميلك إلى شخص لا يلاقي الاستحسان من قبل المحيط. أما نصيحة الفلك فهي في اعتماد الليونة، وعدم التشبث والعناد، وتأجيل كل النقاشات الحميمة إلى الشهر المقبل إذا أمكن. قد تحلم بأمور أخرى، وترى صعباً التوصل إلى تنفيذ الأحلام. الأفضل لك هو في عدم الذهاب بعيداً بالأوهام، بل في قبول الواقع أو استخراج الحلو منه. لحسن الحظ أنك تنعم بوقت أفضل في الأيام الخمسة الأخيرة من الشهر، إذ تتبدل الانطباعات وتتقبل الوقائع، أو تراها من منظار آخر، أكثر إيجابية. تجد الحلول لبعض المشاكل العالقة. قد تشارك الحبيب اهتماماته الفكرية والثقافية، وتبدو أكثر تعاطفاً مع المقربين. يجذبك الأشخاص المهمون بقضايا إنسانية أو فلسفة كبيرة، تبحث عن الجذور أكثر من القشور. تشتاق إلى أحاديث عميقة وتبادل فكري وقد تحيد عن السطحيات.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)

    (مارس) في برجك حتى آخر السنة..
    يدخل كوكب (مارس) برجك هذا الشهر ويشعل النار في حياتك، ويجلب إليك تحركات كبيرة وتطورات سريعة وتغييرات وتحديات. يجعلك متربضاًَ لأي شيء، وقد يولد العدائية وحتى النزعات، ويعلن عن بداية مهمة أو عمل. تدور في فلك العمل السريع والكفؤ، وقد تسابق الزمن لكي تنجز ما عليك. تذكر أن لا مكان للتكاسل أو الجمود الآن وحتى نهاية السنة. إن كوكب (مارس) يراوح مكانه في برجك، وذلك بصورة استثنائية، لكي ينتقل في آخر السنة إلى برج العذراء، ويراوح مكانه فيه، ثم يعود إلى برجك في آذار (مارس) 2008، ويستقر حتى شهر أيار (مايو).. هذا الوجود لكوكب (مارس) والتحرك يدعوك إلى الحذر والترقب، وعدم إغفال أية تفاصيل، والبقاء مترصداً لأي شيء. لا شك أنك تشعر بالحيوية والديناميكية، وتبدو قادراً على القيام بجهود جسدية حمة، لكنك تميل إلى فرض آرائك وسلطتك في أي مجال كان. تتصرف بعدل وصرامة. ما يميزك أنك تكسب الثقة بسرعة وتوحي بمصداقية عالية، ما يجذب إليك العروض والاقتراحات من كل جانب وصوب.إلا أن الفلك يحذر من العدائية التي قد تظهرها أو الفوقية. قد ترتكب الهفوات يا عزيزي، ما يؤثر سلباً على أعمالك أو صحتك. تجنب الخلافات والصوت العالي في حياتك المنية كما العائلية، وحاذر المشاكل الصحية، ولا تعرض نفسك للحوادث.
    إلا أنك تشعر بالأمور تسير بشكل سريع واستثنائي. قد تجد حلولاً لمشاكل أزعجتك طويلاً. فتنطلق مرتكزاً على أسس أكثر ثباتاً. تلاقي النجاح الكبير في مساعيك وأعمالك، وتحسن شروط العمل، فتخوض مفاوضات مميزة، وربما تقوم بسفر غير متوقع. قد تحرز أرباحاً كثيرة، ويحالفك الحظ لتعزيز عائداتك. تطرأ تغييرات تجعلك سعيداً جداً ومتحمساً. أما إذا واجهتك متاعب ومآزق فينقذك الحظ المطلق الذي يبدو دعماً لك هذه السنة. وإذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الميزان أو الحمل أو الدلو أو القوس، فقد يتضاعف حظك خلال هذا الشهر لكي تبلغ القمة، إذا كنت تسعى إليها.
    حركة تصحيحية
    قد تشعر بانتماء حقيقي إلى الحبيب في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر وتتقرب منه أكثر. أما ابتداءً من تاريخ 8 فتسعى إلى إيجاد حلول عقلانية ومنطقية لنزاعات مع بعض المقربين. وقد يختبر القدر علاقة لك، فيضعها تحت المجهر، بحيث تستمر إذا كانت متينة وصلبة وتتهدد بالانقطاع إذا لم تكن كذلك. يحتاج الأمر إلى بعض التصويب والحوار البناء بعيداً عن الانفعال، وهذا ما يتيحه الفلك الآن. (فينوس) الذي يدخل برج العذراء قد يولد لك أزمة فيجعلك في موقف حرج. أما المشاعر فقد لا تكون المرجع الأفضل لاتخاذ القرار، بل تتجه أنت نحو المنطق والحسابات في علاقتك التي تفتقر الآن إلى الرومنسية. لا مجال للتأثير علك عاطفياً، بل تحتاج إلى براهين وأدلة وحجج منطقية لكي تقتنع. قد تستقطب أيضاً الأشخاص العمليين والموضوعيين، البعيدين عن الانفعالات والعاطفة. تجنب يا عزيزي السرطان الانتقادات والسخرية مع الحبيب أو في المجال العائلي، إذ تجد نفسك في موقف حرج أو أوضاع مقلقة.
    تبرز الشرون العائلية في مقدمة اهتماماتك أيضاً هذا الشهر، فتوظف طاقاتك لإسعاد المحيط، وربما تؤدي الاتصالات مع بعض أفراد العائلة إلى دعم كبير تتلقاه، أو إلى إتاحة فرصة أمامك لاستثمارات مهنية جيدة.
    تصبح أكثر ميلاًَ لارتباطات تواطئية، ولتفاهم فكري مع حبيب يلتقط إشاراتك بسرعة ويتفاعل معك بالكلام والنقاش والحوار، وهي أمور تجذبك جداً خلال هذه الفترة. زد على ذلك روح الدعاية والفكاهة التي تشكل لك جاذباً قوياً.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)

    إحساس عالٍ وأبواب مفتوحة
    تحلق ببراعة كبيرة هذا الشهر، وتنجز أعمالك بشكل ملفت. تتحلى بأفكار كبيرة وعظيمة تفتح أمامك الأبواب. يساعدك حدس مميز على اختراق الحواجز واختيار الوقت المناسب للمبادرة والكلام والتنفيذ، خاصة خلال النصف الثاني من الشهر، تستعين خلاله بقدراتك المتنوعة وبحكمة نادرة وانفتاح، وتتخذ القرارات المناسبة التي تؤدي إلى النجاح. تطلب فتستجاب وتعيش أوقاتاً استثنائية. تبرز كنجم في المحيط الذي تعمل فيه، وتبدو خلاقاً في أي مجال تلجأ إليه. تكسب الإعجاب وتحتفل بنصر، وتستقطب الأشخاص النافذين وأصحاب القدرات المالية مزوداً بطاقة كبيرة، ما زال كوكب (مارس) يبعثها إليك.
    إلا أن هذا الكوكب يبدأ بالتراجع ابتداءً من تاريخ 15، ما يجعلك فاقد الصبر وكثير الانفعال. إذا كان هذا الكوكب يوحي بالعمل المستقل، إلا أن النصيحة هي في أن تشمل أشخاصاً آخرين في مشاريعك، لأن هؤلاء يلعبون دوراً أساسياً في مسيرتك الآن. كن واعياً جداً ولا تسكر بالنصر أو النجاح، بل حاول أن تبقى متواضعاً في أي حال.
    أما كوكب (مركور) فيأتيك بالمساعدة من جهته أيضاً، وذلك اعتباراً من تاريخ 11، ويفتح أمامك أبواب الاتصالات للتفاوض بشأن بعض الأعمال، ويزودك بمهارة لعرض الافكار واستقطاب المؤيدين. تفكر طويلاً قبل الارتباط رسمياً، سواء على الصعيد الشخصي أو المهني أو إذا كنت ذاهباً في مغامرة من أي نوع كانت، تظهر عن ذكاء حاد وحنكة في التصرفات تصل إلى حد المناورة.
    عزيزي السرطان، قد تتلقى الهدايا هذا الشهر تأتيك من طرق متعددة، وربما تتوصل إلى ترقية، أو تحصل على منصب أو كسب مادي كبير.
    الحب في الخيال غيره في الحقيقة
    إذا كان الأسبوع الأول من هذا الشهر، يواصل الأجواء التي عرفتها في الشهر الماضي، ويقرب وجهات النظر، فيجعلك أكثر حميمية مع الجو العائلي والأقارب، فإن الأسبوع الثاني يحمل كوكب (فينوس) إلى برج الميزان، أي إلى منزلك الرابع، فيخفف من السحر الذي تحلم به، ويتطلب مهارة كبيرة لكي تحافظ على الانسجام في علاقاتك الشخصية. قد تكون مفعماً بالنشاط والأحلام وتبحث عن حب كبير تعيشه بانفعالات شديدة. إلا أن شيئاً ما يردك إلى الواقع، ويجعلك تواجه الاستحقاقات والحقيقة التي لا تشبه الأحلام. قد تكتشف فجأة أن الحبيب أو الشريك يقيم حساباته معك، ويدرس إمكاناتك ويطالبك بأكثر مما تعطي، أو تضطر للتراجع عن بعض الشروط، لكي تتكيف مع حقائق وواقع يفرض نفسه.
    تعيش صراعاً ونزاعاً بين العائلة والحبيب أو الزوج والشريك، وتطالبه بتحديد موقفه. كذلك تستنتج أن السعادة تكمن في أمور صغيرة تجعل الحياة أكثر فرحاً، فتبتعد عن الصخب والاجتماعات الفارغة أحياناً، وتكتشف أن الشروط التي اعتبرتها ضرورية لسعادتك لم تعدي تعني لك الكثير، فتنظر إلى الأعماق وتنشد الشعور بالأمان واللقاءات مع بعض الأصدقاء الصادقين. باختصار، قد تغير عاداتك هذا الشهر، أو تتوصل إلى قناعات جديدة، أو تضع حداً لعلاقة لم تعد تعني لك شيئاً، وتتجه نحو خيارات أخرى، وتنشد الصداقة والثقة قبل الحب.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)

    نجاح وتطور
    تبلغ الشهر الأخير من السنة وقد أقدمت على تغييرات جذرية في حياتك، أو إنك تصبو إلهيا الآن، لأنك تراها ضرورية لتطورك وتقدمك. تشع هذا الشهر بشخصية مميزة وبراقة تجعل الجميع ينظرون إليك بإعجاب. تبذل جهوداً هائلة في العمل، وتعطي باندفاع وبدون عد للساعات. تحرز نجاحاً في أي مجال مهني تختار، وقد تتلقى عرضاً مغرياً جداً يستوجب عملاً إضافياً أو ترقية أو مبلغاً من المال يضاف إلى عائداتك. أما إذا كان برجك الصاعد من القوس، فقد يتضاعف حظك خلال هذا الشهر، فلا تتأخر بطرق أبواب تبدو واعدة، أو بالانتقال إلى عمل جديد، أو المباشرة بمشروع تحلم به، أو تنفيذ بعض الأفكار التي تجول في خاطرك. يساعدك الحدس على اكتشاف الأفضل، وقد تشعر فجأة أنك نضجت كثيراً، وأن عليك أداء بعض المهمات مبسؤولية أكبر. قد تحقق أحلامك وتتوصل إلى مجد وانتصار، أو يطرأ على الصعيد العام ما يخدم مصالحك، أو ربما تسد فراغاً أو تتبوأ مركزاً، أو تكون المنتخب لخلافة في منصب أو ما شابه.
    الحدث الأهم دخول (جوبيتير) إلى مواجهة برجك
    يسجل هذا الشهر انتقالاً لكوكب (جوبيتير) الذي استقر سنة في برج القوس، إلى برج الجدي، أي مواجهة مع برجك، وذلك بتاريخ 18، ما يغير بعض الاتجاها، ويطرح أمامك تحديات جديدة تمتد على مدى الأشهر المقبلة. أما موقع (جوبيتير) الجديدة فيتناغم مع (ساتورن)، وهذا أمر انتظرناه طويلاً طويلاً لأن تنافرهما أذى إلى حروب وصطدامات. أما ابتداءً من الآن، فقد نرى اتزاناً أكثر يعم العالم. إلا أن موقعه بالنسبة إليك يعني بذلك الجهود من أجل إشاعة الانسجام، وضبط الأوضاع، ووصيته لك هي الصبر والتأني والأخذ بعين الاعتبار دور الآخر أو الشريك أو الحليف أو الزوج في خياراتك واهتماماتك. يعني أن تقيم توازناً في علاقاتك، وأن تعرف حدودك، وأن تفضل الحلول الودية على النزعات والصدامات، لأن قرارات الآن قد يكون لها انعكاس على المستقبل.
    تنتهي السنة بجوٍّ من الرومنسية
    يحوم جو ينعش القلب، وقد يبدأ بتاريخ 5 عندما يدخل كوكب (فينوس) إلى برج العقرب، ويحملك إلى أجواء ممتازة من العشق والتواصل والود والمشاعر العميقة. تتقرب أكثر من الحبيب، أو تجذبك الملذات الجسدية، فيغريك بعض الجمال والإغراء. تكسر الجمود وتخترق بعض الحواجز، وقد تتلقى عروضاً مهمة للزواج أو للارتباط، إلا أن الفلك يحذر من قرارات حاسمة خلال شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)، ويدعو إلى اختبار بعض العلاقات وإعطاء الوقت قبل اتخاذ القرار. نسجل أيضاً تغييرات قد يطرأ على مجرى الأمور، وفرصاً للتعبير عن نفسك بطريقة أكثر وضوحاً، ومصارحة ربما مع الشريك. قد يلعب الشريك دوراً في ازدهارك أو في تطورك الآن.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

التوقعات العامة لبرج الأسد

    سنة الصمود والانفراج
    مرت عليك سنتان من التحديات والمشاكل والأزمات المهنية والصحية والاجتماعية وتبدلت ظروف ومعطيات. وفرضت عليك الصبر والجهد والانتصار على اليأس، لكي تجتازها بسلام. إنه (ساتورن) الماكث في برجك، يعرضك للتجارب ويحمل إليك التحديات، منذ صيف عام 2005، والذي يبقى في ضيافتك هذا العام حتى شهر أيلول (سبتمبر). لكنه هذه المرة، وإن اختبر قدرتك على الصمود والتصدي، فلا يهددك بالصعوبات، كما فعل في العام الماضي. ذلك لأن الكوكب الكبير الآخر (جوبيتير) غير موقعه، فكف عن تنافره مع (ساتورن) وعن مواجهته لك.
    أسمعك تقول: (أخبريني بما أنا مقبل عليه واحتفظي بحسابات الفلك لنفسك). أجيبك: إنني أفكر بصوت عالٍ وأشرح لك المشهد الفلكي، حتى أستند إلى وقائع ودراسات تلقي الضوء على هذه السنة النارية والتي تحمل إليك أحداثاً استثنائية وتفتح أمامك أبواباً واسعة وتسلحك بقوة عظيمة للمواجهة.
    أصبح (جوبيتير) إذن، داعماً لك الآن، يمسك بيدك لكي تجتاز دورة التقلبات بنجاح، فتتكيف مع الأوضاع وتواجه كل أنواع الخصومة والعدائية بصلابة وتفاؤل. لن تعاود السيطرة على قدرك قبل الثاني من أيلول (سبتمبر)، أي عندما يخرج كوكب (ساتورن) من برجك. إلا أنك تملك الآن كل وسائل الدفاع والمقاومة لكي تتحدى العاصفة المستمرة وتقف في وجه الريح. أدعوك لعدم الاستسلام لأنك ستربح المعركة في النهاية، فهذه السنة الغريبة الأطوار، تحتفظ لك بفرص نادرة وحظوظ كثيرة تظهر فجأة في بعض الأحيان، ولو أنها تحمل خضات وانقلابات في أحيان أخرى. قد تقرر أنت قلب الطاولة والبدء من جديد، إلا أنك قادرة على الاستفادة من أية أحداث تطرأ هذه السنة. تفتح أمامك الأبواب وتتوصل في بداية أيلول (سبتمبر) إلى معابر جديدة ومميزة تنقلك إلى المواقع التي سعيت إليها وحلمت بها.
    الطموحات كبيرة جداً
    يكثر المل هذه السنة، وتشتد المنافسة على مواقع أو مراكز نفوذ، ورغم الحروب التي تمر بها، فإن الفلك يشير إلى تغييرات إيجابية في المجال المهني، كأن تحصل على ترقية، أو تتقدمفي مباراة أو سباق، أو تتوصل إلى تأسيس عمل خاص بك. هذه التغييرات أو عمليات البناء تبدأ باكراً، إلا أنها تتبلور أكثر ابتداءً من 2 أيلول (سبتمبر)، أي عندما يغادر (ساتورن) برجك نحو برج العذراء. في بداية السنة يبدأ (ساتورن) بالتراجع في برجك، وذلك حتى شهر نيسان (أبريل)، ينصحك الفلك أثناء هذه الفترة بعدم المجازفة أو اتخاذ القرارات الكبيرة. حدد مشاريعك وبلور أفكارك في هذا الوقت. حتى ولو شعرت في بعض الأحيان أن الأمور تجري بطريقة واعدة، إلا أن الالتباس أو التشويش قط يطرآن بصورة مفاجئة، فتضطر إلى معالجة المشاكل والمعوقات، خاصة بين شباط (فبراير) وشهر آذار (مارس) الذي يحمل أجواء معقدة. فالكسوف بتاريخ 3 آذار (مارس) يتم في منزل المال بالنسبة إليك، ما يستدعي الحذر والانتباه إلى كل أنواع الاستثمارات والمجازفات. من المعروف أن مواليد الأسد هم من المغامرين في هذه المجالات، وقد تكون ميولهم أكبر في هذا الوقت إلى المخاطرة في ميادين مالية ضخمة. هذا ما يعاكسه كوكب (ساتورن) الذي لا يؤمن إلا بالبناء البطيئ والراسخ والثابت لا بالأرباح السريعة. الأسد مبذر و(ساتورن) مقتصد. من هنا هذا التناقض في ما تريد وما يفرضه عليك القدر!
    في هذه الأثناء يبدو السفر محتملاً، والفرص كثيرة، خاصة بين أواخر شهر شباط (فبراير) وفي شهر آذار (مارس)، إذ قد تسافر لدراسة أو لمهمة. أما شهر نيسان (أبريل) فيعطيك فرصة لإنقاذ بعض الأوضاع وتقويم الأمور، وذلك بعد مرور الأسبوع الأول. تستمر الأجواء الفلكية أكثر تعاطفاً معك في شهر أيار (مايو)، إلا أن الحظ الأكبر تلتقطه في شهر حزيران (يونيو). فتقطف ثمار جهودك وتوقع ربما على عقود. أما إذا كان شهرا تموز (يوليو) وتشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) منذرين بتعقيدات وبلبلة، فإن شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) يفتح أمامك الأبواب إذ تهب خلاله رياح التجديد، تلمح آثارها منذ اليوم الثاني، حيث يدخل (ساتورن) إلى منزل المال بالنسبة إليك، وهو العذراء، ويستقر هناك حتى عام 2009، ويتيح لك التأسيس لوضع مادي أكثر استقراراً، فتنفرج السماء ويخف الضغط. إنها فترة التحرر الكبيرة يكثر العمل في تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) وتعرف المجد والانتصار في الأسابيع الثلاثة الأولى من شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر).
    يمكنك، ابتداءً من 2 أيلول (سبتمبر) أن تخوض مغامرات مالية واسعة، وأن ترتب أوضاعك. قد تشعر أن الانفراج آت إليك تدريجياً، وأن صعوبات كثيرة تزول من أمامك. هذا وتلاقي دعماً من قبل مقربين أو أحد أفراد العائلة أو الزوج. بعض مواليد الأسد يحصلون على إرث أيضاً، أما التغييرات في المجال المهني فقد تطرأ حوالي شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)، وفي أواخر السنة، بعد الثامن عشر من كانون الأول (ديسمبر)، فتبدو هذه الفترة مميزة جداً أو استثنائية في حياة مواليد الأسد، وقد تحمل انقلابات لمصلحتهم.
    (أورانوس) يحمل المفاجآت
    يحمل إليك كوك (أورانوس) تغييرات مباغتة طوال العام، تتعلق بشؤونك المالية وبالعقود وبالعائدات. حاذر من بعض الجدل والنزاعات، غير المتوقعة في بعض الأحيان، مع شريك أو حليف أو مسؤول. انتبه لقضايا الضمان والتأمين والضرائب. تنهمك بأوراق ومستندات تجب مراجعتها في بعض الأحيان. لا تترك الفوضى تعم في شؤونك المالية، إدفع المستحقات في الوقت المناسب، قم بتحقيقات واطلب النصائح. إياك أن تصدق بعض الشائعات. قد تتعلم كثيراً في مجال التسويق والتخطيط هذا العام. لا شك أن 2007 يقودك نحو قدر مادي جديد، خاصة وأن (جوبيتير) وهو كوكب الحظ، يسكن منزل الاستثمارات.
    باختصار، يحمل إليك هذا العام تطوراً ملموساً في المجال المهني والمادي، إلا أنه يتطلب تروياً وحكمة ودراسة قبل البدء بأي مشروع. لا تستثمر سوى ما كنت مستعداً لخسارته هذا العام، أو في مجالات أنت متأكد من نجاحها، وإلا فقدت بعض العائدات التي حصلت عليها بجهودك سابقاً. فـ (جوبيتير) في برج القوس مجتمعاً بـ (بلوتون) يجعلك أكثر إيماناً بالحظ واستعداداً للمغامرة. كن متحسباً لذلك!
    الحب حاكم هذه السنة
    لن يكون عام 2007 اعتيادياً في ما يخص حياتك العاطفية، بل يحمل إليك مفاجآت كثيرة وتقلبات أو قرارات حاسمة ونهائية. تبدو الانفعالات كثيرة، منها ما هو سلبي، ومنها ما يقودك إلى حيث الأمان، فمنزلك السابع، وهو منز الحب، يبدو ناشطاً جداً الآن ويوفر لك الحماسة والشغف. (نبتون) في الدول و(جوبيتير) في القوس و(فينوس) الذي يبقى في برجك استثنائياً من 5 حزيران (يونيو) إلى 14 تموز (يوليو)، ثم من التاسع من آب (أغسطس) حتى الثامن من تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)،كل هذه الكواكب في مواقعها تتحدث عن سنة من الأحداث المهمة والأساسية التي قد تغير قدرك العاطفي.
    لا شك أنك تواجه خيارات كثير تتعلق بعلاقاتك. تصبح هذه السنة انتقائياً أكثر في اتصالاتك، تلتقي بأشخاص كثيرين وربما تصادف حباً جديداً، غير أن الفلك يدعوك إلى الحذر والانتباه إلى كل التفاصيل، وعدم التورط بأية علاقبة قبل درسها واختبارها. تصبو على كل حال إلى شخص مميز، فأنت لا تريد التواصل إلا مع من يتجاوب ومثالك وفكرك وتطلعاتك. لقد علمتك التجارب كثيراً في السنين الماضية، وها أنت اليوم تستخلص عبراً من ذلك، لك تبحث عن عناصر كثيرة تبدو أساسية في نجاح أية علاقة. تصبو إلى من يغذي روحك ويزيدك ثقافة وعمقاً، وربما تستقبل في حياتك أشخاصاً مشهورين أو معروفين من عالم الفن والسياسة والأدب والفكر. قد تعرف فرصاً عاطفية تأتيك من طرق متعددة وغير اعتيادية. عادة ما تلتقي حباً عبر مناسبات اجتماعية، إلا أنك هذه السنة قد تصادفه في ظروف مختلفة، كأن تصطدم بسيارتك مع الحبيب المرتجى أو تلتقيه أثناء مراسم دفن مثلاً أو في المستشفى، أو أثناء نزاع وخلاف على إرث أو على دفع الضرائب، أو مع أشخاص لم تتوقع يوماً أن تكون لك علاقة معهم.
    قد يأتي الحب مفاجئاً على شكل غرام غير متوقع. لن تبحث عنه طبيعياً. تهوى الدراما والقصص التي تخرج عن المألوف، والتي قد تفتعلها. أما الأحلام فتبدو كبيرة فتطرأ مشاكل على أثر آمال وهمية تصطدم بالواقع.
    تحمل هذه السنة تأثيرات رومنسية كبيرة وتشير إلى علاقة قد تنشأ أيضاً في المجال المهني، وذلك في النصف الأول من السنة. تعيش الحب الأول إذا كنت مراهقاً، أو تفرح بعملية إنجاب، إذا كنت راغباً بذلك. ما تبحث عنه هو التفاهم لا المظاهر، وربما تقع في الغرام من حيث لا تدري، ولو اعتقدت أنك تخطيت العمرم المناسب لذلك.
    قد تعرف مناسبات جيدة في بداية السنة، وتستفيد من بعض اللقاءات بين كانون الثاني (يناير) والثاني عشر من شهر نيسان (أبريل). إلا أنك تمر ببعض التردد والتقلبات والتغييرات، وقد تثير فيك التأثيرات الفلكية روح الغيرة والتملكية والتطرف. تتحمل مزاجية الحبيب أو الشريك، تراجع الحسابات، تتعامل مع النزاعات وتطرح التساؤلات. في شهر أيار (مايو)، تعيش بعش البلبلة والعلاقات السرية المتكتمة، أو تضطر إلى كبت مشاعرك لسبب أو لآخر. قد تعرف الانفراج ابتداءً من شهر حزيران (يونيو)، وتحديداً بعد مرور الأسبوع الأول، إذ تدخل فترة مميزة من الإشراق والتألق والعلاقات الاستثنائية بدخول كوك (فينوس) إلى برجك، منسجماً مع (نبتون) في الدلو و (جوبيتير) في القوس.
    ما هو استثنائي هذه السنة يعود إلى مراوحة كوكب (فينوس) مكانه في برجك حتى الثامن من شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)، ويعني هذا الأمر تغييراً كبيراً في حياتك الشخصية أو تحولاً إلى منعطف آخر. ينتقل (فينوس) في الرابع عشر من تموز (يوليو) إلى العذراء ويترك لك مجالاً للتفكير ودرس الأوضاع المالية والعاطفية على السواء، وربما يأتيك بشريك ثري أو بدعم لبلورة عاطفية ناشئة. ثم يعود برجك من جديد في التاسع من شهر آب (أغسطس)، ويبقى حتى الثامن من شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر). وهي فترة ومصيرية مميزة ومليئة بالمفاجآت السعيدة والقرارات الحاسمة. تشرق جاذبية وسحراً وتستقطب الأنظار وتغزو القلوب وقد تميل إلى حبيب يكبرك سناً أو مركزاً أو أهمية. (تبدو أكثر تأثراً بذلك إذا كنت من مواليد الدائرة الثالثة).
    قد تعيش عواطف جياشة ومشاعر أسطورية، وربما ترتبط بزواج أو تقرر ذلك، لكي تدخل القفص الذهبي في عام 2008.
    تجدر الإشارة إلى أن هذه السنة تضع إحدى العلاقات الزوجية أو العطفية على المحك، وقد تثار مسألة الإخلاص والخيانة، ما يرتب عليك أو على الشريك فواتير عالية. كن منضبطاً جداً، إذ أن الأمور قد لا تمر بالسهولة التي تظن.
    بين (ساتورن) و(نبتون) تحذير
    إن التنافر الفلكي بين (ساتورن) و(نبتون) يولد اعتراضاً واحتجاجاً ومواجهات مع بعض الأفرقاء تعيشها منذ بعض السنين. ما يجب أن تصبو إليه هو الاعتدال والتوازن في علاقاتك، خاصة عندما يتراجع (نبتون) ابتداءً من أواخر أيار (مايو) وحتى أواخر شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر). في هذه الفترة يجب أن تبقى متيقظاً وحريصاً على سلامة علاقاتك بالآخرين. لا تعتقد أن كل شيء اصبح مضموناً. يجب أن تصغي جيداً إلى الرسائل والإشارات التي تبعث إليك، سواء على الصعيد الشخصي أم المهني، أعطِ الآخرين أفضل ما عندك واهتم بمصالحهم وأظهر لهم حرصك، سواء تعاملت مع زبائن أو مرضى أو قراء أو مشاهدين أو جماهير. تفتقر ربما في هذه الفترة إلى الوحي والإلهام، إذا كنت تعمل في مجال إبداعي أو كتاب أو خدماتي أو فني. إياك واليأس، فقد تتوصل إلى إثات مهاراتك إذا بذلت الجهود وتسلحت بالصبر.
    تكون الأوضاع الصحية، هذه السنة، أفضل مما كانت عليه في سنة 2006، إذ كان الضغط في أشده، وربما أدى إلى بعض العوارض والمتاعب والأمراض. نظم نفسك وانتبه لصحتك ولا ترهق أعصابك في العمل، بل قاوم السلبية في كل شيء وتصرف بإيجابية. يدعوك الفلك إلى الانتباه للقب والشرايين. راجع الطبيب للتطمين. عدل في طريقة غذائك واستشر اختصاصيين وكن متيقظاً واعمتد أسلوباً وقائياً، استداركاً لأية أمراض. لا تعرض نفسك للمخاطر!


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الثاني (يناير)

    الحظوظ أوفر في النصف الأول
    تحتل الحيابة الاجتماعية الأولوية في سجل اهتماماتك هذا الشهر، فتتلقى الدعوات وتتاح لك مناسبات عدة، لكي تبرز مواهبك وتلفت الأنظار. وقد يكون النصف الأول من الشهر هو الأفضل على كل الأصعدة، خاصة على الصعيد المهني. عجل بطلب موعد تسعى إليه أو خوض مفاوضات تبدو واعدة. لن تشعر بالضيق وبالانزعاج، ولو أن الأمور قد تبدو بطيئة أو جامدة أو غير متحركة بالنمط الذي تحبه أنت. لا يشبهك هذا الهشر، بل هو معاكس لمزاجك، لكنه لا يحمل سلبيات من الممكن أن تشكو منها أو أن تعيق طريقك. أريد أن تبتعد عن الانتقادات، حتى ولو ارتكب الآخرون الأخطاء، وتذكر أن الكواكب تحالفك في النصف الأول تحديداً، لكي تتخذ قرارات وتقوم بمبادرات لا تواجه معاكسة.
    ربما توقع على عقد في هذه الفترة، أو تدرسه، في النصف الثاني من الشهر، ينصحك الفلك بالسفر والابتعاد عن أجواء الضغط وبالصبر، إذا طأ تأخير أو تأجيل. تساعدك على مقاومة أية صعوبات صحة جيدة، وعزم وإرادة قويتان. لكن لا تراهن على مجد تحصل عليه أو إنجاز كبير تحققه وحيداً أو نجاح لمشروع تلح على إخراجه إلى النور الآن. ابق صابراً ولا تثر الضجة حولك!
    أما التنافر الفلكي يوم 22 بين (جوبيتير) و (أورانوس) فقد يشير إلى بعض البلبلة العامة، وكوارث قد تطال بعض البلدان وفضائح ربما حوادث مفاجئة. إلا أنك معفي من هذه الإشكالات بالإجمال، أو تبدو بعيداً عن المخاطر التي يجب أن يتجنبها أكثر من كان برجه الصاعد ينتمي إلى الحوت والجوزاء والعذراء أو القوس.
    بريق اجتماعي وبهتان عاطفي
    تعرف فترة مزدهرة على الصعيد الاجتماعي، مليئة بالمفاجآت والدعوات والمناسبات والأسفار المفاجئة ربما. تترك، اينما حللت، انطباعاً هائلاً وتلفت الأنظار، وقد توظف هذه الإيجابيات لإنجاح أعمالك أو استثماراتك. أما النصف الثاني من الشهر فقد يوفر لك فرصاً كهذه. فإذا كانت الأوضاع المادية تتعزز أكثر بالعمل بين 1 و 15، إلا أن نجوميتك تبدو الوسيلة الأوفر لإنجاح مخططاتك في النصف الثاني. قد تعرف اتصالات بأشخاص مناسبين، أو يتأتيك دعم عن طريق الزواج، الزوجة أو الحبيب، إذا كنت تعمل في مجال الفن أو الرسم والنحت وتصميم الأزياء أو المجوهرات، فقد تعرف نجاحاًٍ هائلاً في هذه الأثناء. لكن النصيحة هي في العمل بهدوء، ودرس كل العروض بعناية مع الأخذ بالاعتبار أصغر التفاصيل.
    إذا كنت عازباً فقد تتاح لك فرص كثيرة للتقرب من شخص مميز، أو من أشخاص عديدين يكون الخيار بينهم صعباً. تمارس هواية الإغواء وتغزوالقلوب. تلبي دعوات كثيرة، وقد تقدم على خطوبة أو ارتباط في الايام العشرة الأولى من الشهر على الأرجح. أما المرتبطون والذي يخططون لإنجاب فقد يحققون أمنيتهم في هذا الشهر. أما إذا كان أحد مواليد الأسد يواجه بلبلة على صعيد علاقته الحميمة فقد يعيش الآن أجواء ضاغطة، ويخوض نقاشات حامية لا تؤدي بالضرورة إلى الحلول التي يتوخاها.

شهر شباط (فبراير)

    الوقت لا يسامح ما يحصل بدونه
    تواجه خلال هذا الشهر أعمالاً كثيرة تتراكم، وهموماً ومستجدات وطلبات تتأخر، ومراجعة لبعض الحسابات أو المشاريع. استعد لعراقيل قد تطرأ في الآونة الأخيرة. أو معاكسات صغيرة تتطلب منك جهداً لمحاصرتها. أو يترجم الأمر بمهمة جديدة تزداد على مسؤولياتك الاعتيادية. لحسن الحظ أنك تتمتع بكفاءة عالية لضبط الأوضاع، والانتصار على هذه المشاغل الجمة التي قج تجعل غيرك مرتبكاً، في حين تشكل بالنسبة إليك تحديات مشوقة. لكن الدرس الذي تتعلمه هذا الشهر هو الصبر والانتظار، وإعطاء الوقت الكافي لكي تنضج الأمور، وعدم التسرع وإلا لن يسامحك الزمن. نادراً ما تنجح الطبخة على نار قوية، فلا تتسرع يا عزيزي ولا تحرق المراحل، بل إفهم النمط واحترمه، حتى لا تدفع الثمن غالياً.
    بعض مواليد الأسد يتعرضون..
    قد يحمل شهر شباط (فبرايير) هذا نزاعاً قوياً وأوضاعاً مرتبكة ومعقدة وفضائح واتهامات ومواجهات، وربما أحكاماً تطالك أو تطال بعض المحيط. تتغير مواقع وتتبدد آمال. قد تخضع، إذا كنت تعمل في الشأن العام، لحملات مغرضة أو لحرب شرسة تستهدفك أو تستهدف بعض المقربين، وربما ينكشف أمر كنت تود لو بقي سراً. فمعاكسة (نبتون) في الدلو لـ (ساتورن) في برجك يوم 28 تترك آثاراً كبيرة منذ بداية الشهر وحتى الأسبوع الأول من الشهر المقبل، ما يجعلك وسط عاصفة يجب أن تمر بها بسلام. نصيحة الفلك هي في الهدوء، وعدم التحدي، وترك الوقت يأخذ مجاله، لكي تتالح لك فرصة الشرح والتفسير أو تبرير الذات. تنهار قيم في هذا الشهر، وتتبدل معطيات فيسود الغضب بعض الأوساط، وقد يتور إلى عمليات عنف حتى في بعض المجالات العامة. طبعاً قد لا يكون جميع مواليد الأسد معنيين بهذه الأجواء، إلا أن من يكون في الضوء يتأثر أكثر بهذه الذبذبات. الحكمة هي في عدم التركيز على الذات، والابتعاد عن الشأن العام والمجالات الشائكة السياسية، الاقتصادية، الإدارية، الروحية والقضائية.
    القلب مرتبك
    تبدو مهموماً هذا الشهر، تناقش شأناً شخصياً أو حميماً، وتتوصل إلى فهم ما يجري ربما، لكنك إذا سامحت فإنك لا تنسى. إن كوكب (فينوس)، الذي يجتاز برج الحوت حتى تاريخ 21، يولد لك جواً من البلبلة وغلياناً وتطرفاً بعيداً عن الاتزان. قد يكون العشق عنواناً لهذا الاضطراب وترتاب لتصرف أو موقف أو تغيير من قبل الشريك. يغيب الحب أو يخف، أو تأخذ على الآخر عدم مشاركتك الوله الذي تشعر به. تتوتر علاقتك، وقد يعرف خصاماً شديداً مع الحبيب، أو يشكك هو مصداقيتك ولا يصدق تفسيراتك. ربما تحتاج إلى حب قوي وشديد، ورومنسية عالية لا يتوفران. يمكن تفسير الوضع الفلكي أيضاً بنِشوء حالة غيرة أو تشكيك أو عدم ثقة بالآخر، ما يولد نفوراً أو آلاماً عميقة، أو حتى عنفاً في بعض الأحيان فحاذر! تكره، عزيزي الأسد، الأوضاع الوسط والما بين بين، وتفضل دائماً الوضوح والتطرف حتى، (كل شيء أو لا شيء)، هذا هو شعارك، لأن قلب الاسد قوي ويرفض المساومات، إلا أن الذبذبات الفلكية هذا الشهر تجعلك يا عزيزي أكثر رهافة وتطلباً. فتضخم الأمور في النصف الثاني من الشهر تحديداًن وتولد المتاعب والارتباك كما الالتباس. لا تلجأ الآن إلى اتخاذ قرارات حاسمة، إذا لم تكن مضطر لذلك.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آذار (مارس)

    تغييرات مفاجئة وجو مشحون
    قد تبذل جهوداً مضاعفة لكي تسوي الأمور وتطلق المشاريع، إلا أن الرياح تجري باتجاه معاكس. كل أمر، صغيراًَ كان أم كبيراً، يتطلب منك وقتاً طويلاً للتنفيذ. يقطع بعض المتسجدات سير الأعمال والنشاطات، فتضطر إلى التكيف مع أعمال ناقصة ونوايا سلبية وتقاعس من قبل بعض المتعاونين. زد على ذلك ميلك إلى الانفعال في هذا الشهر، وجنوحك نحو التشكيك والريبة وعدم الاطمئنان. تضخم الأمور، وتفسر بعض التخاذل من قبل الآخرين على أنه مؤامرة تحاك ضدك. تعيش هواجس ربما، فيكبر التوتر، وذلك في مجال عملك خاصة، إذ يعترض البعض على تسلطك أو يعاكس رغباتك ويتمرد على توجهاتك. بسرعة يجرح كبرياؤك، أو تعيش حزناً وعدم ثقة وشعوراً بالانقباض، فيصعب عليك المعالجة باللين والتفهم. قد تقدم شكوى ضد أحدهم أو تشترط الاختيار بينك وبينه أو تطلب قصله عنك، الأكيد أن هناك تغييرات طارئة قد تحصل خلال هذا الشهر. تضطر ربما إلى الانسحاب ومراجعة الذات أو تأجيل المواجهة، ويكون الأمر أفضل لك.
    ما يميزك هذا الشهر هو هذا الحدس الكبير الذي يدلك على الخيارات الصحيحة، كما القدرة على النقد والغوص في التفاصيل وكشف أسرارها. أما التنفيذ فقد يتطلب وقتاً بسبب بعض العوامل الخارجة عن إرادتك. ربما ينصح الفلك بالروتين الآمن إلى جانب الأحلام الكيبرة. يبدو الأمر متناقضاً، لكن استيعابك للإيقاع المفروض عليك قد يوفر النجاح والانسجام ويحمل إليك الانفراج. أما عوامل الكسوف والخسوف في 3 و 18، فقد تهدد بفقدان الحيوية، أو تعرضك لبعض الحوادث المفاجئة، أو ربما تكتفي بضرب المعنويات. قد تتراجع شجاعتك قليلاً، وتشعر بالارتياب. تتضاعف هذه الاحتمالات، إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى العذراء، الجوزاء، القوس أو الحوت. لا تبدأ جديداً في هذه الأثناء، وأجّل المباشرة بمشروع كبير إلى الشهر المقبل.
    الطقس العاطفي غائم
    حذار، عزيزي الأسد، فقد تفتقر هذا الشهر إلى الصبر في شؤونك الشخصية والحميمة أيضاً. يسود سوء تفاهم ربما، ويصعب عليك تمرير رسالتك أو إفهام مقصدك. قد يحتدم النقاش لأقل كلمة تقولها أو لا تقولها. تعيش جواً من الانقباض، وربما يعتب عليك الحبيب أو الشريك. حاذر من العدائية والاتهامات بالخيانة والخداع، خاصة في النصف الثاني من الشهر، الذي يتطلب صبراً وهدوءاً وانتصاراً على الذات وحذراً شديداًَ من جر الأمور إلى مواقع دقيقة. تعيش مزاجية أحد المقربين وقد تقلق بشأن أفراد العائلة أو تعاني من مشكلة صحية تخصه أو تخصك. وربما تعرف فراقاً أو قطيعة مع الحبيب.
    إلا ان النصف الأول من الشهر فيبدو عطوفاً معك أكثر، ويحمل مناسبات مسلية، وترفيهاً ولقاءات جيدة ربما، وحظوظاً في إنجاح بعض الخطوات المتعلقة بحياتك العائلية. إذا كنت مسافراً فقد تعرف لقاء شيقاً، أو ربما تخطف الحبيب للابتعاد عن الأجواء الضاغطة والعيش معه أياماً بسلام. هذا إذا اعتمدت الإيجابية في التصرفات. وخففت من الهواجس، أو استعملت الدبلوماسية لكسب الحبيب والتخفيف من قلقه. خفف من روعك وتجنب السذاجة في التصرفات والجأ إلى إشاعة السلام.

شهر نيسان (أبريل)

    كل شيء يعود إلى قواعده ابتداءً من تاريخ 6
    أسارع إلى تبشيرك بمناخ إيجابي ومتزن يخيم على هذا الشهر، ويتبلور أكثر ابتداءً من تاريخ 6. تتغير الأجواء كلياً، وتتسارع الخطى نحو تنفيذ الرغبات. أما ما كان يعيق تقدمك سابقاً، فقد يزول تدريجياً ليترك أمامك الطريق واسعة لإيجاد الحلول والانتصار على المشاكل. تتخلص من معاكسة كوكب (مارس) ما إن ينتقل إلى برج الحوت بتاريخ 6. هذا لا يعني أن الأمر لا يتطلب الحذر بعد ولفترة، إلا أن الانتظار يبدو أكثر احتمالاً في الأيام الآتية. تشعر بالحيوية والإيجابية تعودان إليك. كذلك تزداد قدراتك المعنوية والجسدية، فتبدو أكثر متانة مما عرمفت حتى الآن. قد تلتقط فرصاً نادرة وتسعى إلى بعض المبادرات المثمرة، بعد فترة من مراوحة المكان. يلوح الفلك بترقية أو منصب أو مركز جديد، وربما يعني الأمر عملاً في الخارج أو تجارة موسعة أو اتصالات مع أطراف أجنبية تؤدي إلى توسيع الأفق وإطلاق المشاريع.
    تتلاحق الإيجابيات، وقد توقع على عقد يرتب أوضاعك وأوراقك وتنتهي من فترة الحيرة والهواجس. إذا لم يتم الأمر بصورة سريعة، فقد يأتي إليك تدريجياً، لتتخلص من هذه الشكوك وتعبر إلى مكان آخر. هذا الانقلاب، أو سمه ما شئت، يخفف من التوتر ويجعلك تمر بفترة من التأثيرات الفلكية المفيدة والتي تؤثر إيجاباً على أوضاعك المهنية، الاجتماعية والمالية. قد تحقق نجاحاً أو شعبية مميزة، خاصة إذا كنت من مواليد الدائرتين الثانية والثالثة. تتلقى أخباراً جيدة تتعلق بشؤون إعلامية أو سياسية آتية من الخارج. باختصار، تزول الضغوطات، وترى بصيص نور. تدرك أن مساعيك لم تذهب سدى، وأن الصبر هو مفتاح الفرج فعلاً.
    الحب ينتصر ابتداءً من 12
    تواصل في بداية الشهر معالجة الخلافات التي ورثتها من الشهر الماضي. فما زال كوكب (فينوس) في برج الثور يحيك لك الاضطرابات ويجعلك تصارع أمراً واقعاً وتحاول الانتصار على قطيعة أو أزمة كبيرة، في حين أن الوضع العائلي لا يبدو أفضل حالاً، بل يسبب لك المتاعب. كذلك قد يكون الشأن المالي مدخلاً إلى خلاف مع الشريك أو الحبيب أو سبباً لسوء تفاهم في الحياة الزوجية. قد تضطر إلى اللجوء لشخص آخر للدخول كوسيط في هذه المشاحنة. إلا أن الفلك يبشر بفترة أكثر هدوءاً تبدأ بتاريخ 12، عندما يدخل (فينوس) إلى برج الجوزاء، فيرى تفاهماً وانتصاراً على المشاكل قد يتم عن طريق الحوار أو اكتشاف ما لم يكن معروفاً أو ندم عن تصرفات سابقة أو عودة بعد رحيل. قد تجمعكما مصلحة مشتركة أو يوحدكما اهتمام جديد. تتقرب أكثر من الأحباء، وتطلع على مشاكلهم، وتفهم طريقة تفيكرهم. إذا كنت على وئام فقد تعرف سفراً جيداًَ، وإذا كنت خالياً فقد يولد حب في هذا الشهر، وتتحرك المشاعر بشكل إيجابي.
    تقضي أوقاتاً جيدة أيضاً مع الأصدقاء وتوسع دائرة الاتصالات. قد تعرف علاقة مميزة تتحول من صداقة إلى مشاعر عميقة، إذا كنت عازباً. أما المتزوجون فيلمسون حناناً أكبر من قبل الشريك، في النصف الثاني من الشهر.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيار (مايو)

    تبتسم لك السماء
    تخدمك الأقدار هذا الشهر، وتبتسم لك الأفلاك بعد معاناة وتقلبات كثيرة وتحديات. إذا كان النصف الأول من الشهر جيداً، فالنصف الثاني يبدو أفضل. تستعيد سيطرتك على الأمور وتبدو في أحسن حالاتك لمواجهة أي طارئ. تشعر بقوتك وتتصرف كبطل في غالب الأحيان. قد تضع إصبعك على الجرح وتدرك أسباب ما مررت به، فتجد العلاج الكافي والدواء لكل علة.
    إن الطالع الجيد بين (جوبيتير) في القوس و(ساتورن) في برجك لا بد أن يترك هذا الشهر آثاره الإيجابية على جميع مواليد الأسد الذيت تتفاوت حظوظهم. فإذا واجهتك متاعب تعاملت معها بصلابة ووضوح رؤية. تثت رجليك وتدرك مصالحك، فتمارس سحراً كبيراً وتفرض قناعاتك على الآخرين. كذلك يشعر المحيطون بإيجابيتك وتعاطفك وقدرتك على حل المصاعب، مهما كان نوعها. هذا لا يعني أنك تقدم التنازلا..لا .. على العكس، بل إنك تميل إلى التشبث برأيك ومواقفك، وتذهب في جهودك لبلوغ الأهداف إلى أبعد ما يكون، وقد تتوصل إلى النجاح ابتداءً من تاريخ 16، حيث تدعم كواكب كثيرة أعمالك ومساعيك. لا شك أنك تتوصل إلى تحسين أوضاعك المهنية والمالية على السواء، بحيث يتحقق أكثر مما تأملت، ولو أن شروطك ليست سلسة في غالب الأحيان. يبتسم لك الحظ وذلك في ميادين عديدة، وقد تلبي دعوة للسفر أو تقوم بعملية تجديد وتحديث في حياتك. تؤسس ررما لعمل خاص بك غير آبه بالمصاعب التي تقد تصادفها. لن ترى أمامك ما هو مستحيل، بل تخط طريقك بثقة هائلة بالنفس. وقد تسجل نقاطاً لصالحك، إذا كنت تعمل في شأن إعلامي، سياسي، نقابي أو اقتصادي. تلعب الصداقات دوراً في تدعيم مواقفك، وقد تخوض بفضلها بعض المفاوضات الجيدة والمثمرة.
    بريق الحب يخف بعد تاريخ 8
    قد يكون الأسبوع الأول هو الأفضل على الصعيد العاطفي، حيث تلتقي الحب إذا ما كنت خالياً، وتمارس جاذبيتك فتستقطب القلوب كالمغناطيس. يكون لقصص الحب حكايات، بين 1 و 8، وقد تتوصل إلى ارتباط أو التزام في هذه الفترة، وربما تعرف مصالحة مهمة بعد خصام وغياب. تحت، عزيزي الأسد، أن تكون ملاذاً للآخرين ومصدر سعادتهم ونجاحهم. فيقولون إنهم لولاك لما أحرزا تقدماً أو توصلوا إلى هدف. هكذا توظف طاقتك هذا الشهر لكي تسدي جميلاً لمن تحب أو تسهل أمامه الطريق أو تعبر له عن محبتك، فتطمئن قلبه وتريح باله.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 8 قد يخفت الضوء، وتتراجع الشؤون العاطفية إلى المقاعد الخلفية في ذهنك, لكي تنصرف أكثر إلى العمل والسعي المادي. أما الأصدقاء فيلعبون دوراً كبيراً في مجرى الأمور، ويحتلون موقعاً مهماً في سلم اهتماماتك. بالنسبة إلى حياتك الشخصية، فقد تخشى على حريتك إذا كنت وحيداً، أو تعيش بعض الهواجش والمشاعر السرية، أو ربما حباً مستحيلاً يجعل قلبك أكثر خفقاناً. إلا أن الطابع العام للأسابيع الثلاثة الأخيرة من الشهر، فيبدو خالياً من العواطف الحارة والالتزامات الواسعة أو الخيارات الأساسية على الصعيد العاطفي.

شهر حزيران (يونيو)

    الحظ يمر ببابك
    يقرع الحظ بابك هذا الشهر، ويفتح أمامك مجالات واسعة وفرصاً استثنائية يجب أن تلتقطها، لكي تحظى بنتائج إيجابية ملموسة على كل الأصعدة. إذا قمت ببعض المبادرات المهنية أو المساعي فتجد التسهيلات أمامك، سواء كنت تتعاطى الشأن التجاري أو السياسي أو أي أمر آخر. قد يكون التوقيع على العقود هو العنوان الأبرز، فكل ما تتفق عليه الآن يبدو ناجحاً ومثمرً. يكون الحدس دليلك الثمين الذي يمكن أن تتكل عليه وتلجأ إليه عند الحيرة. إسأل قلبك يعطك الجواب. إنه الوقت الأفضل لكي توظف كل طاقاتك باتجاه تنفيذ الأهداف. يبدو شهر حزيران (يونيو) مشوقاً جداً، قد يحمل قراراً سياسياً كبيراً ينعكس إيجاباً عليك، ويحمل نتائج إيجابية على مسيرتك الشخصية كما المهنية. يمكنك أن تحدث تغييرات كبيرة بمجرد القيام بمبادرة صغيرة. يتلقف الآخرون وجهة نظرك، خاصة في النصف الأول من الشهر، حيث من الممكن أن تقوم بسفر إلى بلد جديد، أو تتصل ببعض الأجانب من أجل نقاش مهم وكبير، أو بغية اتفاق على مشروع له بعد عالمي.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 15، يبدأ كوكب (مركور) بالتراجع في برج السرطان، ويتسبب ببعض التشويش، فيتراجع معه أيضاً حدسك، وتعيش حالة فوضى ومزاجية. الأفضل في هذه الفترة أن تستشير الآخرين قبل اتخاذ القرارات المالية، والقيام بجردة حساب قبل متابعة المسيرة. أما التنافر الفلكي الكبير بين (ساتورن) و(نبتون) حوالي تاريخ 25، فقد يولد بعض العراقيل بوجه مشاريعك، في أواخر الشهر، ما يدعوك إلى الانضباط وتحديد الخسائر والتحفظ أمام بعض العمليات المالية والتروي قبل الإقدام على مغامرة وتجنب الكاذبين والمحتالين. أما الذين يتعاطون الشأن العام، فيجب أن يبتعدوا عن الأنظار في هذه الفترة إذا شعروا بالخطر أو بشبح الفضائح يلوح، خاصة إذا كان برجهم الصاعد ينتمي إلى الأسد أيضاً أو الثور أو العقرب أو الدلو. ربما يواجهون احتجاجاً أو اعتراضاً أو تمرداً في هذه الأثناء. لكن لا أعتقد أن جميع مواليد الأسد يعملون في السياسة الآن، ويخشون على مواقعهم بسبب بعض الاتهامات. أرجو ألا تكون معنياً. عزيزي القارئ!
    (فينوس) في قلب الأسد
    قد تعيش هذا الشهر عاطفة جياشة، وقصة أسطورية، وحباً لا مثيل له، وتمر بأفضل دورة فلكية على الصعيد الشخصي تعايشها هذه السنة. إن كوكب (فينوس) الذي يدخل برجك بتاريخ 7 يحمل إليك الهدايا والآمال التي قد تتجسد بعشق كبير يرضي العقل أيضاً، ويحمل معه الإعجاب الفكري والاحترام والتقدير. تدخل هذه السنة القفص الذهبي ربما، أو تعرف لقاء استثنائياً إذا كنت عازباً أو بشرى بولادة أو حمل. تبدو وعود الفلك كثيرة، شرط أن تكون متحمساً للجهة التي وضعت فيها قلبك. قد يترجم الحب بحماسة للعمل أو لفكرة أو لقضية، كما لإنسان أو أي خيار. تحلق يا عزيزي في عالم من المشاعر السعيدة، هذا في حين يراوح كوكب (فينوس) مكانه في برجك وذلك حتى تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) وبصورة استثنائية، فيدخلك في دورة مميزة قل نظيرها تحمل إليك كل أنواع المفاجآت، وقد يغير مصيرك العاطفي فتترصدها اعتباراً من الآن.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تموز (يوليو)

    (مارس) يعاكس برجك و(فينوس) يعوض
    إليك خبران، الأول مزعج قليلاً والآخر جيد. إن كوكب (مارس) يعاكس توجهاتك هذا الشهر ويولد جواً من الغضب أو العدائية. ابتعد عن الأشخاص أو المحيط الذي يتسبب بذلك، وكن مستبقاً لبعض الأمور. الوقاية أفضل من العلاج. هكذا تتجنب أية سلبية طوال الشهر.
    قد يخيم جو من التردد أو الفوضى في مجال عملك، وربما تطرأ تغييرات مفاجئة تضطرك إلى تغيير الحسابات. أنت قادر على محاصرة المشاكل إذا شئت، لأنها ليست أقوى منك، خاصة وأن كوكب (فينوس) يدعمك في وقت تكثر فيه المشاغل والمسؤوليات وتبدو التحديات كثيرة. لحسن الحظ أنك تحب هذا الجور، وربما تدفعك المنافسة إلى إرادة أقوى وعزم على كسر القيود. وقد يبرز ذلك جلياً في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر، ويضعك أمام حيرة أو بلبلة. حاذر السارقين والمحتالين والمناورين وأصحاب النوايا السيئة واحمِ نفسك من المخاطر. لا تهمل مراجعة طبية إذا اضطر الأمر وكن واعياً لشتى الاحتمالات. تواجه أيضاً بعض التأخير والتسويف وعمليات التأجيل، ما يتطلب صبراً كبيراً. لا تنسَ، إذا كنت تحتفل بعيد مولدك في أواخر الشهر، أن تعبر عن رغبة أو أمنية فقد يحققها لك القدر لاحقاً. أما هذه الأيام العشرة الأخيرة فقد تكون مناسبة لاتخاذ قرارات إيجابية وكبيرة، خاصة إذا كنت من مواليد الدائرة الأولى.
    اعتباراً من تاريخ 23 تنتقل (الشمس) إلى برجك، فتغمرك بإشراق كبير وتجعلك متحمساً، فتلتقط كل الفرص المالية والمهنية، كما يأتيك دعم من بعض المراجع النافذة في عائلتك أو انتماءاتك. ينصحك الفلك بالتجاوب مع فرص للسفر تتعلق بمهنتك، ويدعوك إلى الوثوق بحدسك على هذا الصعيد اعتباراً من تاريخ 10. بالإجمال إنه شهر متعب، كثير التحديات، ولكنه قد ينتهي بانفراجات أو أبواب جديدة تفتح أمامك.
    فترة قد تكون مصيرية...
    لم تنس طبعاً أنك تمر بفترة على الصعيد العاطفي، قد تتجلى أكثر بين 1 و 15. يحمل إليك الحب أفراحاً كثيرة، وآمالاً وثباتاً ومواعيد مميزة. تبدو هذه الفترة مصيرية في حياة بعض مواليد الأسد، الذين يتمتعون بجاذبية قصوى وحب للحياة ومشاعر متدفقة ومتطرفة في بعض الأحيان. قد تقضي أياماً لا تنتسى مع خفقان وحماسة، وعشق تصبو دائماً إليه.
    ابتداءً من 15 وبانتقال (فينوس) إلى برج العذراء، وقبل تراجعه من جديد إلى برجك، تمر بفترة استثنائية قد تحمل إليك الحب الكبير إذا كنت خالياً، أو تعلقاً شديداً بشخص يحاكي أحلامك وأمنياتك. كل علاقة تنشأ الآن تتعمق أواصرها، فتشتد متانة لتنتهي إلى ارتباط، وقد يكون أكثر المعنيين بهذه الأجواء هم مواليد الدائرة الثالثة. أما إذا شعرت بالتراجع العاطفي ابتداءً من 15، فيجب الصبر وعدم التسرع، خاصة عندما يبدأ (فينوس) بالتراجع يوم 27. قد يعيد حساباتك بهدوء، وتتوصل إلى استنتاج مريح. لكن الفترة قد تهدد ببعض المشاكل في المحيط العائلي. يساورك قلق ما أو تضطر إلى التكيف مع ما يؤلمك وما شابه من أمور صغيرة تبلبل الأفكار، لكنها لسيت خطيرة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آب (أغسطس)

    الحب أولاًً.. وفرصة أخرى
    ها هو كوكب (فينوس) يعود إليك بعد مشواره في برج العذراء، وذلك استثنائياً ابتداءً من تاريخ 9. لكي يعطيك فرصة أخرى في هذا المجال إذا لم ترتب أوضاعك بعد، أو إذا لم تسد الفراغ الذي عانيت منه. أترك قلبك وعينك مفتوحين على الاحتمالات، بين 9 وآخر الشهر، وحاول أن تدرس أوضاعك بعمق وأن تفهم أسباب بعض التحفظ أو البعاد، فقد يكون هذا الشهر مدخلاً إلى توضيح الرؤية وتثبيت المواقع، ويشير إلى سيناريوهات عديدة، منها عودة اللقاء والتواصل والاجتماع بالحبيب الذي غاب، أو توطيد االأواصر بينك وبين الشريك والحبيب، وربما تفسر الوضع بحب يستعيد إشراقه، أو حتى بناء سعادة بعد قناعة تتوصل إليها. باختصار، أمامك فرصة ثانية لكي تعود عن قرار أخطأت باتخاذه، أو لكي تبني السلام مع الزوج أو الحبيب، أو من أجل استعادة حبيب رحل، أو إعادة التوازن إلى علاقة كانت مهددة. كل شيء ممكن في هذه الفترة التي يجب أن تستفيد منها، لكي تقول ما في قلبك وتعبر عن أفكارك ومشاعرك وتحاول أن تصحح أخطاء الماضي، وأن تعيد اللحمة إلى علاقاتك. هل هي إرادة السماء أن تهبك مشاعر خاصة واستثنائية تعيشها بطريقة مميزة هذا الشهر؟
    أقول هذا لأن كوكب (مارس) أيضاً ينضم إلى قافلة الحظ، لكي يدخل الجوزاء اعتباراً من تاريخ 7، ويواكب (فينوس) في عطاءاته، فتحاط بأشخاص كثيرين يحبونك، ويخلقون لك أجواء من الترفيه والتسلية والأحلام. أما كوكب (مركور) الذي يدخل برجك بتاريخ 4 ويستقر حتى تاريخ 19، فهو يسهل أمامك الاتصالات، ويهبك القدرة على التأثير بالناس والقيام بمبادرات ناجحة وتقديم الحجج المنطقية، بغية كسب التأييد أو الاستقطاب. يتم التفاهم هذا الشهر في حياتك الزوجية أو الاجتماعية، كما تصفو السماء على الصعيد العائلي، بعد فترة من الضباب.
    حظ قد يكون مباغتاً
    قد تستجيب السماء لطلباتك هذا الشهر، ويفي الفلك بوعوده، فتقدم على تطور في حياتك المهنية كما العاطفية، وتتلقى هبة كبيرة لن تنساها. ترتبط بعلاقات وصداقات جديدة، وتبصر بعض مشاريعك النور. ثق بقدرك أيها الأسد، واعلم أن الأسابيع الثلاثة الأخيرة من هذا الشهر قد تكون استثنائية في حياتك. يهبط ربما عليك الحظ فجأة، وترى أن حلاً قد يطرأ لقضية اعتقدتها فاقدة للأمل. إذا كنت تعاني من ضغوطات مهنية فسوف تراها تضمحل تدريجياً. يتحسن الوضع المالي بنسب متفاوتة بين أسد وأسد، وقد تعرف ربحاً بين 6 و 31. تجدر الإشارة إلى أن طالعاً فلكياً مميزاً يحصل الآن بين (ساتورن) في برجك، أي في الأسد، و(بلوتون) في برج القوس، وهو برج صديق وذلك بتاريخ 6. هذا الطالع يبدو استثنائياً ويوفر لك فرصاً ثمينة جداً، أو ربما ربحاً هائلاً يأتي بطريقة مفاجئة، أو استثماراً يعود عليك بنتائج لم يتحلم بها، أو ربما نفسر الأمر بفرص قدرية تأتيك بشكل مباغت وتجعك تغير مصيرك. تتمتع يا عزيزي بقوة جبارة خلال هذا الشهر، وقد تنجز عمليات ذهبية يقودك الحدس إليها.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)

    شهر التجدد والحرية
    تنفض عنك الغبار وتنطلق بجناحين نحو آفاق واسعة ومبادرات تفتح أمامك الأبواب. تسجل هذا الشهر حدثاً فلكياً كبيراً هو خروج كوكب (ساتورن) من برجك، وتحديداً بتاريخ 2، بعد إقامة طويلة حملت إليك دروساً وتجارب، وأخضعتك لامتحانات عسيرة. تهب رياح التجديد في حياتك وتأخذك نحو تنفيذ الآمال والرغبات. تتآزر الكواكب لمصلحتك، ينضم (مركور) و(فينوس) إلى المشهد أيضاً، لكي يمسكا بيدك ويدلاك على الطريق الصحيح.
    قد تسأل أولاً أين هو (ساتورن) الآن بعد أن ترك برجي؟ الجوا أنه دخل إلى برج العذراء، أي إلى منزل المال بالنسبة إليك، لكي يترك لك المجال لبناء مستقبلك المادي، والتخطيط لما تريده في حياتك. قد يكبر همك وتطرح التساؤلات بالنسبة إلى استثمارات أو راتب أو عائدات أو مستحقات، وتخاف على أوضاعك من المفاجآت. إلا أن هذه الأمور تبحث لاحقاً، شهراً بشهر ويوماً بيوم.
    بالعودة إلى كوكب (مركور) فيمكن القول أنه يحمل إليك الأخبار الطيبة، وذلك ابتداءً من تاريخ 5، إذ يبشر بمبادرابت مثمرةن وانفتاح وانسجام وتفاهم على بعض المشاريع الجديدة مع جهات قادرة. قد تتلقى هذا الشهر جواباً إيجابياً عن طلب أو موافقة على مشروع، كما تتحلى بقدرة على تسوية الأمور بطريقة إيجابية، وخلق أجواء من الانسجام والتفاهم في محيطك. تقترب من أهدافك وتثمر اتصالاتك ابتداءً من الآن، حتى ولو واجهت بعض المصاعب، فأنت قادر بمهارة مميزة، على الخروج منها منتصراً. تبدو محرراً من القيود وحراً في آرائك وخياراتك.
    لقد اكتسبت خبرة كبيرة، واعتمدت أسلوباً جديداً في الحياة، إذا لا يمكن أن يمر (ساتورن) بنا إلا ويحدث تغييراً في أعماقنا، ويكسبنا دروساً مهمة قد نلقنها للآخرين. إذا لم تشعر بهذه الحرية الآن، فأطلب منك الصبر والترقب والانتظار قليلاً، إذ إنك ستتذوق طعم الاستقلالية بدون أي شك، وذلك في الأسابيع المقبلة.
    حياة عاطفية مشوقة
    تستفيد من مراوحة كوكب (فينوس) مكانه في برجك، خلال هذا الشهر الواعد والكثير المناسبات والاتصالات. يعلن أيلول (سبتمبر) عن إشراق في حياتك ونجاح كبير تحققه على صعيد شؤونك الحميمة. تلبي دعوات كثيرة وتجد أجوبة عن تساؤلات وحيرتك. وقد تعيش عشقاً مميزاً وولها وعلاقة استثنائية تحلم بها. تلتقي بناس كثر وبأشخاص يتركون أثراً كبيراً في قلبك أو يحركون مشاعرك. تبدو علاقاتك ممتاز خلال هذا الشهر. إفتح يديك يا عزيزي، لكي تستقبل هذا الشهر قصة مهمة، قد تنطبع في ذاكرتك أو تشكل مفترق طريق في حياتك. إذا كنت خالياً فقد تشعر بالحاجة القصوى للحب، ولعيش مغامرة عاطفية غير اعتيادية، أو لكي تعرف استقراراً إذا كنت على علاقة بشخص يرضيك. قد تعرف لقاء مع من يخفق له قلبك وعقلك فيصفي إليك بحنان. أما حدسك فقد يدلك على الإنسان الذي تتمناه، أو ربما تجمعك به ظروف على غير موعد. تعيش رومنسية قد لا تتخيلها واقعاً، وربما تتخذ قراراً سريعاً بالارتباط، مدفوعاً بعاطفة جياشة وحماسة كبيرة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)

    بلبلة وارتباك
    تفقتر هذا الشهر إلى حسن التنظيم، وتشعر أنك تواجه أوضاعاً متشابكة، تأتي نتيجة بعض التأخير والتسويف من كل نوع. قد تقضي ساعات طويلة وأنت تحاول تنظيم الأمور، فتجد أن الضغط هائل، خاصة في الأسابيع الثلاثة الأولى من الشهر. هذه الأوضاع تجعلك مشوش التفكير ضائعاً في متاهات حيناًن ومحاولاً التعويض وكسب الوقت أحياناً. قد يفلت منك زمام الأمور وتخضع لمزاجية الآخرين أو إرادتهم، فتنفذ قراراتهم بدون أن تكون لك القدرة على المقاومة أو الاعتراض. تنقصك الشجاعة يا عزيزي، فتستاء من ذلك، إذ إن عنفوانك قد يجرح في هذه الأثناء. قد تميل إلى التراجع إلى الصفوف الخلفية عند مواجهتك أوضاعاً مضطربة أو مسائل دقيقة. كأنك تراجع الحسابات أو تحاول أن تجد تسويات، بعيداً عن التحديات والمخاطر. لا شك أنك تخفي قلقك هذا الشهر، وتحاول أن تظهر مناعة أمام الصعوبات، لكنك تشعر بالتعب، إذا واجهتك صعوبات في التعامل مع أحد المسؤولين أو الزملاء.
    إن كوكب (مارس) في السرطان وكوكب (فينوس) في العذراء لا يسهلان أمامك الطريق، بل يضعان العصي في الدواليب في أوقات عديدة، وقد يولدان جواً من الغضب أو العدائية أو الجفاف. لن تستطيع الصمت أو الفرار، إلا أن مقاربتك المسائل المعقدة قد لا تكون بالمستوى الذي تحليت به في الشهرين الماضيين. تبدو متردداً قليلاً، ولو أنك مع بضع الجهود تستطيع أن تكسر الحواجز. فقد لا ترغب في المقاومة لأنك استنفذت قواك على ما يبدو في الفترة الأخيرة، وتحتاج الآن إلى الراحة.
    السؤال: (هل مسموح لك بذلك؟ لا أعتقد، فالمتطلبات كثيرة، والأسد هو مسؤول بطبعه يكره أن يكون عديم الفائدة أو متخاذلاً. هذه الانطباعات التي تتكون لديك قد لا يراها الآخرون ولا يلمسونها، بل هي مشاعر تحركك، وهواجس قد تحاول إخفاءها بأي ثمن. تتأرجح ربما بين الإيجابية والسلبية، ولا تعرف أي درب تختار. يجب أن تعلم أنك في فترة انتقالية تحمل إليك التغييرات والتعقيدات في آن. وقد تطلب دعماً مالياً ربما. خاصة ابتداءً من 12ن عندما يتراجع (مركور) ويسبب بعض البلبلة. إلا أنك تبدو مدعوماً من بعض المقربين، أو حتى من مراجع حكومية ورسمية. يتوفر ظرف لشغل منصب سياسي، إذا كنت تعمل في الشأن العام، وقد تنشغل بعقود ومفاوضات واتفاقات واجتماعات تبدو مثمرة أكثر مما تتوقع. وذلك على الأرجح في الأسبوع الأخير، بعد زوال هذه الخضات المهنية التي عانيت منها في بداية الشهر.
    (فينوس) ينهي زيارته بتاريخ 8
    أمامك أسبوع لكي تستفيد من الذبذبات الإيجابية لكوكب (فينوس) على حياتك العاطفية. إذا كانت لديك قضايا عائلة، اجتماعية أو شخصية تود تسويتها فافعل ذلك في الأسبوع الأول ولا تؤجلها إلى ما بعد. قد تتطور قصة عاطفية لك وتحمل إليك الأحلام السعيدة. كذلك تدو الاجتماعات مناسبة. بعد ذلك يخشى من بعض الانهماكات المفاجئة، والتي تشعرك بالخشية والخوف أو التخلي. قد تحتاج إلى من يطمئن بالك، ويبدد الخشية من فقدان حبيب أو خسارة موقع. إنما تجعلك هذه الأجواء قلقاً، تتصرف بطريقة غريبة، أو تتخذ قرارات عشوائية. من المحتمل أن تختار البعاد عن أحد الأحباء، أو تتصرف بغرابة، فتطرح الأسئلة وتراقب كل حركة وتحلل وتستنتج، وربما تقع في البارانويا. قد تشعر بضعف تجاه مواليد الأسد مثلك أو الحمل أو القوس. إلا أن الفلك يحذرك من مشاريع قد يطرحونها عليك، أو من بعض التصرفات غير المدروسة. في حين أن الأبراج التي تلائمك وتهدئ من روعك الآن هي السرطان، الحوت، العقرب والميزان.
    إذا كنت عازباً فقد تتاح لك فرص كثيرة للتعرف إلى أشخاص ينالون إعجابك، إلا أن القرارات الجدية ليست من هذا الشهر. أما محاولات التوافق والتقارب بين المترتبطين، فقد تحتاج إلى طرف آخر لكي يلعب دور الوسيط، إذ أن الفلك يتحدث عن جهود يجب أن تبذلها، لكي تتوصل إلى النتيجة التي تريد. لا ترفض إذاً خدمة يود أن يؤديها لك صديق في هذا الإطار.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)

    ينتظرك جبل من المشاغل
    من الصعب أن نحلل الأجواء الفلكية لهذا الشهر الذي يحمل الكثير من التناقضات، ويكون بالإجمال معاكساً لك، في كل سنة. ففترة العقرب هذه قد تزعج مخططاتك وتبلبل أفكارك، إلا أن (جوبيتير) بموقعه الجديد هذه السنة يدعم بعض الحلول أو ينير أمامك الطريق، ويخص بالرعاية مواليد الدائرة الثالثة.
    إذا كان الأسبوع الأول يشير إلى شيء من الهدنة، إلا أن الفترة اللاحقة تحمل إليك مشاغل كثيرة وأعمالاً تتراكم ومسؤوليات لا بد من تحملها، هذا بالإضافة إلى بعض المسائل المعقدة والتي تحتاج إلى تدخلك لأيجاد الحلول. ضف على ذلك مشكلة قديمة تعود للظهور في حياتك. لكن لحسن الحظ أنك قادر على إيجاد الحلول ومقارعة الأقدار، بثقة وحنكة أكثر من الشهر الماضي، على الأرجح. تتحلى في هذا الوقت بثقة بالنفس كبيرة وعزم على النجاح وإرادة صلبة. إذا بذلت جهوداً يؤازرك الحظ الذي يرافق الخطوات وقد يمنعك في بعض الأحيان من الاستسلام للهواجس والمشاعر السلبية وحالات التشكيك والريبة.
    قد توقع على ارتباط مهم أو يكون هذا الشهر نقطة انطلاق جديدة نحو طموحات متنوعة. قد لا تعير أهمية لحدثن يتضح فيما بعد أنه يناسب أوضاعك بشكل هائل.
    تتاح لك أيضاً فرص مادية عبر بعض الأقارب أو المسنين في العائلة ويتوفر ظرف للاستثمار بعد تاريخ 22، غلا أن الفلك يطلب الهدوء والانتظار حتى تحصل على كل المعطيات المتعلقة به.
    أما إذا كنت طالباً تسعى إلى بعض الخيارات، فلا تقدم على قرارات أساسية هذا الشهر، وأجلها إلى السنة المقبلة، إذ أن (مارس) الذي يبدأ بالتراجع بتاريخ 15، قد يشير إلى معطيات جديدة، ورؤية مغايرة تفرض نفسها قريباً، ما يستدعي عدم التسرع بإحداث أية تغييرات.
    أفراح وتسلية اعتباراً من 9
    يجذبك في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر الأشخاص القادرون على دعمك مادياً، أو تبدو منشغلاً بشؤون مالية تراها اساسية لازدهار أية علاقة. ثم بانتقال (فينوس) اعتباراً من تاريخ 9 إلى برج الميزان، تتغير الاتجاهات، وربما تتصالح مع أصدقاء قدامى، وتعاود التواصل مع الشريك، رغم تباين الآراء. تحضر لمناسبات اجتماعية وتعيش أوقاتاً لا تنتسى. تعرف نجاحات على صعيد الاتصالات والظهور العلني وتشرق بجاذبية قل نظيرها. حاذر من ارتكاب الهفوات، إذا كنت متزوجاً، بعد تاريخ 23، إذ قد تتاح لك فرص للقاءات جذابة جداً. قد يختبر القدر التزاماتك ومقاومتك. لا شك أن (فينوس) يتحدث عن اتصالات وعلاقات عذبة، تتراوح بين البريئة وغير البريئة. قد يصعب عليك إذا كنت عازباً أن تلتزم بعلاقة واحدة، بغية الارتباط. على كل حال ينصحك الفلك بالتروي، وإخضاع أية علاقة للامتحان، كما أن كل جديد يحتاج إلى وقت لفهمه واستيعابة. بكل الأحوال، يميل العازبون من مواليد الأسد إلى اللهو والتسلية أكثر من الارتباط الحقيقي.
    أما القضايا العائلية والمنزلية فتبقى متصدرة للاهتمامات هذا الشهر. قد تفكر بإنجاب إذا كنت متزوجاً وترغب بأبوة أو أمومة، ويمكن أن تحقق ذلك بعد تاريخ 22. يشير الفلك أيضاً في هذه الفترة إلى انتقال إلى مكان إقامة جديد أو تجديد في المنزل. تلعب إحدى النساء دوراً في خياراتك العاطفية أو توجهاتك العائلة، في الأيام الأخيرة من الشهر. وقد تتدخل لتسوية سوء تفاهم عائلي قد تتعرض له، أو تكون هي الجسر الذي تعبر من خلاله إلى العالم الخارجي.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)

    الأسابيع الثلاثة الأولى ممتازة
    تتألق مزهواً بنفسك في بداية هذا الشهر. تنظر وراءك وأمامك، فتبدو فخوراً بما أنجزت، وبما استطعت تحقيقه من مقاومة، وسط العواصف التي ممرت بها منذ أكثر من سنتين. تحالفك الكواكب المجتمعة في برج صديق لك هو القوس، لكي تتغلب على الهواجس الماضية وتتسلق السلم نحو طموحات جديدة وظروف مناسبة، مستفيداً من ذبذبات كوكب (جوبيتير) الذي ما زال في برج القوس، وقد تحرر من ضغط (ساتورن) منذ شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) الماضي، ويهبك الآن آحلى الفرص لكي تتقدم وتتطور.
    وقع على عقود، قم باتفاقيات وارتباطات، سافر إلى حيث تريد، أقدم على استثمارات، فاوض، حاور، أنجز أعمالك قبل تاريخ 18، إذا كان ذلك ممكناً. فالنجاح يرافق هذه الخطوات، والأرباح قد تكون الوعد الصادق للكواكب. حاول أن تجذب الحظ الذي ينتظرك ولا تتخاذل!
    تتمتن أوضاعك، فتبدو قوياً كالفولاذ، محظوظاً كما لم تعرف من قبل، حتى أنك لست بحاجة إلى جهود كبيرة في العمل لأحراز النجاح. هي الأحداث تتلاحق وتؤمن لك ما ترغب.
    كوكب (مركور) يحالفك حتى تاريخ 20 فيهيئ لك الأجواء المناسبة، والأساليب اللازمة في العمل، والبلاغة، والتسهيلات لعمليات مالية أو تجارية. تتحرك بحرية تامة، وتنتصر على المعوقات، متخطياً المحاذير القديمة. أما كوك (مارس) الذي يتراجع في السرطان، والذي ينذر بتأجيل أو إلغاء فلا يؤثر على مسيرتك. أنت مستعد للبدء من الصفر إذا احتاج الأمر. تكمن القوة في داخلك، وفي عزمك وحزمك، كما في هذا الحدس الذي لا يخطئ. أعط ثقة لأحاسيسك وقرر مستقبلك دون الرجوع إلى أحد، لأن لا أحد يستطيع أن يوجهك في الطريق الصحيح كما يفعل قلبك.
    تنجز أعمالك قبل أوانها، وقد تسوي مسألة قديمة بطريقة إيجابية فتطير من الفرح، تتلقى مبالغ من المال كنت قد أهملتها أو يئست من نيلها.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 19 يدخل (جوبيتير) إلى منزل العمل وهو الجدي، ما يدعوك إلى الالتزام ببعض القواعد والقوانين والتنظيم الجدي في العمل. قد يتغير النمط وتطرأ تغييرات يمكنك أن تستفيد منها أيضاً، خاصة إذا واكبتها بإتقان.
    القلب سعيد في النصف الأول
    قد يحمل الأسبوع الأول من الشهر لقاءات مميزة وتطورات سعيدة لقضايا القلب، رغم أن كوكب (فينوس) يدخل برج العقرب بتاريخ 5، ويركز الأضواء على الحياة العائلية والمنزلية. قد يعني الأمر تحسينات تحدثها في بيتك، أو زيارات غير متوقعة تستقبلها، أو أخباراً عن أحد المقربين يعيش حالة خاصة. إلا أنك موعود ببعض الاتصالات المناسبة على الصعيد الشخصي، في هذه الفترة التي تستمر زاهرة حتى تاريخ 15. يسعى الجميع إلى إرضائك، وربما تمارس مزاجية مع المحبين على طريقة (عرف الحبيب مقامه فتدلل). لكن بعد ذلك تصبح شديد الرهافة، وتبدو أكثر تصلباً في مواقفك، وتطلباً مع الذين تبحهم. تساورك شكوك بالنسبة للعواطف التي يبادلك إياها الطرف الآخر، أو تبدو غير مكتف بما تنال. قد تعيش خصوماً مع أفراد العائلة، أو تغار علىأحد المقربين من طرف ثالث، تعتقد أنه يحاول اختطافه. بالإجمال يكون الجو العاطفي سلبياً. وقد تختار أن تقلب الطاولة أو الصفحة، وتحسم أمرك بشكل مفاجئ، وتتنازل عن بعض شروطك حتى. أما السؤال المطروح: هل هي المفاجأة الحلوة التي يعد بها الفلك في بداية الشهر أو اللقاء الاستثنائي ما يجعلك تضخم المشاكل الصغيرة الآن؟
    بدون أي شك إن الأمور تتشابك، وإن الفلك يطلب إليك عدم اتخاذ القرار بالنسبة إلى علاقاتك العاطفية، ولو توفرت فرص غير اعتيادية للقاءات ترضيك. حافظ على هدوءك ورزانتك واطرد الشكوك والأوهام، حتى تؤمن الاستقرار في حياتك.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

التوقعات العامة لبرج العذراء

    سنة الاستحقاقات الكبرى
    تحمل إليك هذه السنة تحديات كثيرة ومواجهات وتقلبات،كما المفاجآت بين فترة وأخرى، بعضها يبدو صالحاً ومفيداً لك، في حين يحمل بعضها الآخر الصعوبات والمواقف الدقيقة.
    قد لا تتعاطف معك السماء في كل الأوقات، لكنك قادر بحنكتك ومهاراتك على تسخير بعض المصاعب لمصلحتك. يتطلب الأمر جهداً وعملاً ووعياً، لكي تتغلب على على التنافر هذه السنة، لكن جهودك لن تذهب سدىً، وقد يكافئك القدر في نهاية المطاف. إذا كنت تفهم بالخريطة الفليكة، فأقول لك إن سماءك مليئة بالمربعات، في حين أن عوامل الكسوف والخسوف تتم في برجك، أو في مواجهته هذه السنة. ضف إلى ذلك كوكب (ساتورن) الذي يصل إلى برج العذراء في شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) لكي يفرض عليك بعض الشروط، ويحد ممن حريتك، أو يلزمك الحكمة والاعتدال والرزانة.
    منذ أن دخل كوكب (أورانوس) إلى برج الحوت، وأنت تواجه العواصف، وتعيش بعض الأزمات التي كان بعضها مراً، وبعضها الآخر أخف وطأة عليك. عرفت ارتباطات كما عرفت فراقاًن سدت أمامك بعض الطرق، وصدمت من تصرفات لأقرب المقربين ربما، أو اضطررت إلى الانسحاب والتراجع وعرفت القطيعة. أما هذه السنة فتحمل إليك تغييرات مباغتة أيضاً، يجب أن تتعلم التكيف معها والتأقلم، وتغيير الأسلوب والقناعات حتى. فعوامل (الكسوف والخسوف) تختبر علاقاتك وارتباطاتك، كما أن (ساتورن) الذي يدخل برجك في 2 أيلول (سبتمبر) يفرض عليك اتجاهات جديدة، وتحديد مواقفك، وعدم استغلال الحرية التي تعطى لك. أما (جوبيتير) فيزيد حاجتك إلى مواجهة الضغوطات الخارجية، ويجعلك مستعداً لقبول بعض التحديات ومبارزتها. لن تسكت بعد اليوم على تصرفات لا تستسيغها. ربما عانيت في الماضي بدون أن تتفوه بكلمة، أما الآن فتنتابك رغبة في كسر القيود وفرض مشيئتك. تنتقل من دورة من القبول والصمت والسلبية إلى المجاهرة والمواجهة، وقد تبالغ بذلك. لا شك أنك تعيش تجارب خاصة جداً لن تنساها، وقد تغير مجرى حياتك. إلا أن الفلك ينصحك بالاعتدال وضبط النفس والاستعانة بحكمتك الأسطورية، وحسك الخاص، قبل الإقدام على أي قرار.

    قلل الأخطار!
    قد تمسك بزمام الأمور، حتى ولو تراءى لك أحياناً أنك تفقد سيطرتك وتستسلم لتقلبات الدهر. المهم أن تبقى واعياً، وألا تجازف في أي مجال دقيق، ولا تخاطر حيث يجب التروي. إياك والاستثمارات المغامرة، وإلا دفعت الثمن غالياً. لحسن الحظ أنك تتمتع بمهارة تمكنك من الاستفادة من بعض الظروف الملائمة، فأنت أسرع الناس التقاطاً للفرص وجذباً للحظوظ، كما مضافعة الحظوظ المتوفرة في بعض الظروف وتحقيق الانتصارات. تستفيد من بعض الاكتشافات والتطورات والتغييات، لكي تثبت رجليك وتتقدم إلى الأمام.
    لا شك أنك تمر بفترات من الاستقرار والتقلبات التي لا تستطيع السيطرة عليها، إلا أنك إذا أحسنت اتباع النمط الضروري فتكك كل الألغام أمامك، وتحارب كل السلبيات، وتخطو قفزات جبارة إلى الأمام. تبدو أكثر حظاً إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الحمل أو السرطان أو الميزان أو الجدي. كذلك إذا كان القمر عند ولادتك، موجوداً في أحد هذه الأبراج.
    بداية السنة عثرات
    قد تطل عليك هذه السنة ببعض المشاكل والصعوبات والتأثيرات الفلكية المزعجة، التي تتطلب منك دراية وحكمة. تواجه عاصفة شديدة قد لا تخف قبل أواخر شهر كانون الثاني (يناير) وشهر شباط (فبراير). استعد لشهر كثير الدقة يحمل خسوفاً كاملاً في برجك، ومعاكسات فلكية ضخمة قد تجعلك تعاني الأمرين هو شهر آذار (مارس). في حين أن نيسان (أبريل) يحمل إليك معاكسة لسيت أقل وقعاً، وهي مواجهة كوكب (مارس) الذي يحمل معه المخاطر والأوضاع المفاجئة. قد لا تهدأ الأحوال قبل مرور النصف الأول من شهر أيار (مايو)، لكي تدخل دورة جديدة أكثر إيجابية في حزيران (يونيو)، الذي يحمل انفراجاً ربما، أو حلولاً أو انفتاحاً على آفاق آخرى. يبتسم لك الحظ في شهر تموز (يوليو) الذي يعدك بمنصب أو مركز أو علاوة على الراتب، أو عقد ظروف أفضل في العمل. تتنفس الصعداء، وتستمر دورة الحظ حتى نهاية الأسبوع الأول من شهر آب (أغسطس)، إلا أن الضغوطات تعود لكي تختبر قدرتك على الصمود ابتداءً من 9 آب (أغسطس). تضطر في هذه الأثناء إلى قبول بعض التسويات والتراجع عن بعض الشروط، لتعيش شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) عراكاً وصراعات ومواجهات على كل الأصعدة.
    (ساتورن) في ضيافتك
    يدخل كوكب (ساتورن) برجك بتاريخ 2 أيلول (سبتمبر)، لكي يفرض عليك شروطاً قوية، ويشل حركتك قليلاً، وينصحك بعدم اتخاذ قرارات مالية كبرى. تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الشريك قد تزدهر أعماله في هذا الوقت، إذ كان يعد لمشاريع، أو يعمل على بلورة بعض الأفكار، وربما يدعمك بين آب (أغسطس) وأيلول (سبتمبر)، أو تحصل على إرث عائلي، أو تقدم على بيع مجوهرات عائلية مثلاً، أو ممتلكات لكي تعوض عن بعض الخسائر. تستثمر في مجال العقارات، أو ترهن بعضها، أو تبيع، رغم أن الفلك ينصحك التحفظ عن ذلك، إذا استطعت.
    بعض مواليد العذراء يخضعون لعلاج في هذا الوقت، أو يضطرون إلى مراجعة الطبيب وإعطاء الوقت لإنجاح العلاج. أما بعضهم الآخر فقد يدخل المستشفى في النصف الأول من السنة، أو بين كانون الثاني (يناير) وآب (أغسطس). أما شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) فيبدو الأسوأ على كل الأصعدة، يصعب فيه الحوار، وتعاكس الأفلاك كل محاولات الإنقاذ. توقع صراعات متعددة الجهات.
    أما الرياح فتنقلب لمصلحتك اعتباراً من شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)، حيث تنتهي الفترة القاتمة، فتشعر أنه انقلاب إيجابي يحدث في شهر واعد جداً. تساهم سمعتك في استقطاب مراكز كبيرة، أو تباشر بتنفذ بعض المشاريع غير آبه بالمعوقات. يتركز الاهتمام على نفسك بعد فترة طويلة من خدمة الغير والتضحية في سبيلهم. تنطلق مع شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) نحو آفاق أخرى، تروج لنفسك، تفاوض، وتحصل على ما تريد. أما الحظ فقد يكون أقوى حضوراً في النصف الثاني من شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر).
    ستقول لي: (لقد تأخر قليلاً)، ربما! لكنه يضمن لك النجاح ويرعاك في آخر السنة وطوال سنة 2008. إذ أن كوكب الحظ (جوبيتير) يدخل إلى برج صديق هو الجدي، ليشكل زاوية ممتازة مع كوكب (ساتورن) في برجك. تزدهل الأعمال ويشع بريقك في كل مكان.
    تجدر الإشارة إلى أن كوكب (ساتورن) في برج الأسد، كان أقسى وقعاً عليه مما هو في برجك وعليك، لأنه هذه المرة لا يتنافر مع (جوبيتير). صحيح أنه يواجه كوكب (أورانوس) في الحوت، ويعني بعض المفاجآت والانقلابا، إلا أن تناغمه مع (جوبيتير) في موقع مناسب لك فيخفف من وطأته، ويجعل تأثيراته مفيدة في بعض الأحيان. أشكر السماء على هذه الصدف أو المسارات للأفلاك، ولو أنك تقضي سنة من التجارب والنزاعات التي تخرج منها على الأرجح، منتصراً.
    الوضع العاطفي شديد التقلبات
    إن الحياة الاجتماعية والعاطفية تخضع منذ بعض السنين لخضات كثيرة وتغييرات وتقلبات، وذلك منذ أن دخل (أورانوس) إلى منزلك السابع، أي الحوت، وهو منزل الحب والزواج. كثيرون من مواليد العذراء عاشوا حالة طلاق أو انفصال في السنوات الأخيرة، كما أن بعض العازبين دخلوا القفص الذهبي، وكثيرون منهم يعيشون حالة اللاستقرار، أو يرون زواجهم يخضع لبعض التجارب القاسية. هذه السنة قد لا تكون سنة الزواج المثلى لمواليد العذراء، ولو أن الفرص لكي يطرقوا هذا الباب تبدو كثيرة ومتنوعة، وبعض قصص الحب تولد فجأة وبسرعة، إلا أن السؤال هل يستمر هذا الوضع كما هم يأملون؟ وهل أن نجاح العلاقة لا يعترض لكثير من المشاكل والتردد وإعادة الحساب أو الهجر أو التبديل؟ إن ما بصبو إليه مولود العذراء هذه السنسة هو الحرية على ما يبدو، والقدرة على التفكير بشؤونه الخاصة ومستقبله وأعماله. قد يميل إلى علاقات غير مقيدةن أو إلى حب يتفلت من القواعد والتقاليد. قد يصطدم ببعض النتائج، ويواجه أوضاعاً صعبة ومسؤوليات من الصعوبة تفاديها، إلا أن حاجته للتغيير تبدو كبيرة، ما يدفع شركاءه وأحباءه إلى الضغط عليه حتى تدمير العلاقة في بعض الأحيان، أما ما يزيد الطين بلة فهو (الكسوف) الحاصل في 19 آذار (مارس) في برج العذراء، و(الخسوف) في 28 آب (أغسطس). قد تختبر عوامل الكسوف والخسوف علاقة له واستقراراً، وتتطلب هدوءاً وانتصاراً على بعض المويل والأهواء السلبية، ما التروي قبل اتخاذ القرارات بالحسم والفراق. لا شك أن مواليد العذراء يواجهون تحديات كبيرة لن تقتصر على فترات قصيرة، بل هي ترافقهم طوال السنة.
    الحب حار في الصيف
    قد لا تبدأ السنة بنغمة رومنسية، بل تجعلك كثير التحرك والتنقل، فتخضع بين كانون الثاني (يناير) وشهر آذار (مارس) لضغوطات وتقلبات، وربما لخطر القطيعة والانفصال. وقد تعيش ازدواجية، وأزمة زوجية تستمر ربما حتى منتصف شهر آذار (مارس)، حيث يعود المناخ العاطفي إلى الهدوء، بعد دخول كوكب (فينوس) إلى برج صديق هو الثور، ليتحالف مع كواكب أخرى، ويسوي بعض المشاكل الصغيرة. بين 18 آذار (مارس) و12 نيسان (أبريل) تتاح لك فرصة المصالحة وإشاعة السلام في حياتك الشخصية. تعيش ارتباكاً وعودة إلى الذات. وقد تضخع لبعض الظروف القاهرة والتي تمنعك من قلب الطاولة أو حسم علاقة. كذلك قد تعيد النظر ببضع الوعود والارتباطات وتتراجع عنها، كأن تفسخ خطوبة، أو يطرأ ما يغير بعض القرارات. تبرز هذه الأوضاع أكثر في شهر نيسان (أبريل) الذي يبدو الأصعب على الصعيد الشخصي، تنفرج السماء تدريجياً وبشكل بطيء لتجد تسوية في أيار (مايو)، فتبدد الشكوك.
    إذا كنت عازباً تعرف لقاء يرضيك ويلون حياتك، هذا اللقاء قد يتم بين حزيران (يونيو) وتموز (يوليو)، فترة تراجع (فينوس) بين الأسد والعذراء، وقد يحمل النصف الثاني من شهر تموز (يوليو) والأيام التسعة الأولى من شهر آب (أغسطس) لقاءً استثنائياً، أو حباً، وسط توتر يطال حياتك المهنية. أما شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) فيبدو الأقسى من كل النواحي، ثم تنقلب الأوضاع في تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) عندما يعود (فينوس) إلى برجك بتاريخ 8، ويعلن عن علاقة تبدو بناءة وعن نجومية وشعبية تتحلى بهما. يحفل شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر) بالمستجدات، ويزيد من جاذبيتك، تنفتح خلاله على الدنيا، وتعيش مغامرات، وتطرح التساؤلات حول علاقة ناشئة وإمكان تطويرها.
    تعيش حالات كثيرة من الغزل هذه السنة، وقد تتجاذب بين حبين أو علاقتين، ويدخل جديد في حياتك لكي يسبب بعض الحيرة بالنسبة إلى علاقتك السابقة. يعسى العازبون إلى الارتباط السريع، فيشعرون بالرغبة في الالتزام، وضرورة الإسراع في إعلان الزواج. إلا أن الفلك يتحدث عن علاقات سريعة وبسرعة يرحلون. أما القرارات النهائية فقد لا يتم قبل أواخر السنة، وأوائل السنة المقبلة.
    الوضع العائلي يلعب دوراً كبيراً
    تبرز الشؤون العائلية في صدارة أولوياتك هذه السنة، تؤثر على أعمالك كما تتأثر بها. تشعر أنك بحاجة إلى التوازن في منزلك، حتى تواجه الشؤون الحياتية الأخرى. تتاح لك فرص لتسوية بعض الأوضاع، كما تطلب منك جهود كثيرة لضبط الأمور خلال بعض الفترات، فوجود (جوبيتير) في برج القوس يحمل إليك بعض العراقيل، ويطلب منك السرعة في التصرف والتكيف كما الليونة في مقاربة بعض الأحداث. تبحث عن أسس ثابتة، وربما تفكر بشراء عقار أو أرض واسعة لبناء منزل، أو تذهب نحو بناء ببيت تحلم به. كل حساب سنة وميوله. قد ترغب مثلاً ببناء عائلة، حتى ولو كانت الأجواء مضطربة هذه السنة.
    أما (بلوتون) المجتمع مع (جوبيتير) في منزلك الرابع، فيحمل إليك منذ بعض السنين تغييرات تطال حياتك العائلية. ربما اختبرت الموت في العائلة، أو الفراق والطلاق، أو تغييرات حصلت حولك بصورة قاسية وغير اعتيادية، تبدلت مواقع ومواقف، وانصفت عن بعض أفراد العائلة بشكل مأساوي، أو عشت انفعالات لضرورة البعاد أو الهجر. إلا أن كل هذه التجارب تستطيع أن تحولها إلى منحي إيجابين يدعمك (جوبيتير) الذي يجعلك أكثر تفاؤلاً كلما اقتربت من نهاية السنة. إن الخسارة في العائلة تعوضها بولادة أو بزواج أو ببناء عائلة. لا شك أن الدائرة تتوسع وأن اللقاءات مع أشخاص جدد تبدو غنية جداً.
    يدعمك الأصدقاء والمقربون والأفراد الذي دخلوا إلى العائلة مجدداً، إن الآلام الماضية قد تتحول إلى أفراح هذه السنة رغم حالة اللاستقرار التي تعيشها أحياناً. بعض مواليد العذراء أيضاً انتقلوا إلى مكان آخر منذ بعض السنوات، وهذه السنة تحمل احتمالاً أيضاً بتغيير مكان الإقامة أو السفر أو الانفصال عن بعض الأحباء. ربما تحصل هذا الأمر فجأة، كأن يقرر أحد الأولاد الرحيل أو الهجرة، أو تجد نفسك تحزم حقائبك للعمل في بلاد أخرى، أو أنك تنتقل إلى منزل آخر، أو تحسن في منزلك وتوسعه إذا كنت مالكاً له.
    بعد دخول (ساتورن) إلى برجك في أيلول (سبتمبر) تكثر الواجبات العائلية، فتتحمل مسؤولية في هذا الإطار، زد على ذلك دخول كوكب (جوبيتير) إلى منزلك الخامس، وهو منزل العائلة والأولاد، ما يعني أخباراً أخرى تتعلق بحمل أو ولادة في العائلة.
    هي سنة من التقلبات والمفاجآت والتغييرات، يجب أن تواكبها بهدوء ورؤية وحكمة، وأنا متأكدة أنك ستجتازها بنجاح كبير.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الثاني (يناير)

    مطلوب الوقاية حتى تاريخ 18
    تشير الحسابات الفلكية إلى مناخ ضاغط في بداية هذه السنة، رغم تجمع كواكب في برج صديق لك هو الجدي، إلى أن المعاكسة الفلكية التي تطالك قد تضطرك إلى القيام ببعض المبادرات للتخفيف من أزمة قد تنشأ، أو من وضع معقد تعاني منه، ويؤدي إلى سوء تفاهم، أو أجواء من العدائية، تبدو أكثر شدة حتى تاريخ 18.
    هذا الجزء من شهر كانون الثاني (يناير) يتحدث عن بعض العوارض الصحية، أو التراجع المعنوي، وضرورة اتخاذ الحذر، حتى لا تصاب بجروح أو رضوض. انتبه من الحوادث، وابق عاقلاً في مغامرات وأعمالك. تشير هذه الفترة أيضاً إلى جو من العنف قد يعم بعض المناطق، أو إلى خطب يسود ومخاطر المواجهات، وربما تتعرض لمعارضة واحتجاج إذا كنت تعمل في الشأن العام. ابتعد عن كل أنواع التظاهرات بعد ذلك تجد حلولاً لمشاكل كثيرة وتشعر بجو أكثر تعاطفاً معك. تصحح المسيرة وتسير نحو أهدافك بثقة أكبر. كوكب (مارس) أيضاً يدعم خطواتك بتاريخ 16، ويحمل إليك الحيوية، فيدلك على الخيارات الصحيحة، ويساعدك على إصلاح ما أفسد. قد تضطر لمصاريف إضافية مفاجئة، إلا أنك تتوصل إلى الأمان بفضل مساعيك الحميدة والعاقلة.
    الحوار أفضل من الإنذار
    ينصحك الفلك بفتح حوار مع الحبيب أو الشريك أو أحد أفراد العائلة، إذا كنت تعاني من توتر في العلاقة. حاذر حتى لا تقطع الانسجام السائد أو الذي تتوخاه في هذا المحيط. يجب أن تصغي إلى الآخر، وأن تظهر ليونة وتفهماً، لكي تتوصل إلى قواسم مشتركة. إياك أن تتحدى أو تطلق إنذارات إذ أن من مصلحتك التروي ومحاولة كسر الجليد القائم. تعتني بالمقربين منك، عندما يحتاجونك، أو تجد نفسك مضطراً لمعالجة وضح صحي وتأجيل النقاش العاطفي. أما ابتداءً من تاريخ 18 فقد تتحرك مشاعرك أكثر، وتفيض حماستك، وترغب في مغامرات تعطي لحياتك نكهة أخرى. قد تعيش حدثاً مميزاً على الصعيد العائلية يمتد أثره إلى الصيف المقبل. ربما يتعلق الأمر بولادة أو بمصير أحد الأولاد أو بتغيير للمنزل أو بشراء آخر جديد.
    بعض مواليد العذراء ينشدون الحرية في حياتهم الآن، ويبحثون عن الرومنسية في النصف الثاني من الشهر. وقد يعرفون لقاءات متعددة لافتة في مجال عملهم أو أثناء ملاحقتهم علاجاً ما. كذلك قد تتاح فرصة لبدء علاقة لها طابع مهني في البداية، أو تتعلق بشؤون مالية تتحول فيما بعد إلى أكثر حميمية.

شهر شباط (فبراير)

    الطوالع الفلكية أكثر وعداً
    يدعوك الفلك إلى التحلي بالصبر والتسامح وقبول التسويات على الصعيد المهني، إلا أنه يتحدث عن تحسينات في العمل وتطور وظروف أفضل. تتاح لك فرصة العمل بجدية، والتخلص من بعض المشاكل السابقة والعوائق. إلا أنك في بعض الأحيان تشعر بالتردد، في حين تكون متحمساً جداً في أحيان أخرى. بالإجمال تنتصر على المصاعب، وتبدو فعالاً في أعمالك. قد تتخذ مبادرة تجذب إعجاب المحيط وتعزز مواقعك. إياك والتخاذل، فالشهر يدعوك إلى السعي والمثابرة لأن الحظ يبتسم لك.
    قد تضطر إلى التعامل مع بعض الطوارئ في مهنتك، أو إلى تغيير برامجك والعديل في بعض المواعيد. قد تصطدم بردات فعل سلبية من قبل من علقت عليهم الآمالن أو تفاجئك تصرفات ومواقف لم تتوقعها. المهم عدم اليأي والاستسلام. بل متابعة الطريق والمثابرة في السعي إلى النجاح، حتى ولو قوبلت بالرفض في البداية. إلا أن بعض فترات الشهر قد تفتح أمامك أبواباً مغلقة، وتغير الاتجاهات بصورة مفاجئة. المهم أن تظهر عن إرادة صلبة، وإصرار على النجاح. قد تتخذ قرارات مهمة يكون لها اثر على الأشهر المقبلةن وتبدو الأكثر فاعلية هذه السنة. اتبع حدسك ولا تستسلم لبعض التجارب والميول والأهواء المدمرة. إن هذا الشهر، رغم بعض المعاكسات الصغيرة، يبدو بالإجمال بناء بالسنبة إليك.
    المناخ العاطفي عاصف
    تجتاز الآن فترة من الانقلابات في حياتك الشخصية. صحيح أنك تتمتع بشعبية كبيرة وجاذبية نادرة، وأنك تتلقى الدعوات من كل صوب، وتتعرف إلى أشخاص تتفاهم وإياهم، إلا أن بعض الهواجس تحيط بحياتك الزوجية أو العاطفية أو العائلية. فكوكب (فينوس) الذي يعاكسك حتى تاريخ 21، في مكوثه في برج الحوت، ينتقل بعد ذلك إلى برج الحمل. أما الموقعان فلا يدلان على استقرار، خاصة وأن لقاء (فينوس) بـ (أورانوس) في برج الحوت يشير إلى بضع التوتر وخطر القطيعة والبعاد أو الرحيل. إذا كنت تعاني من مشكلة في حياتك الحميمة، فقد تكون هذه الفترة مهددة بالفراق أو الطلاق. كذلك تعني هذه الفترة غراماً مفاجئاً لشخص جديد في حياتك، أو لقاء استثنائياً قد يكون سعيداً جداً، إذا كنت عازباً، ومربكاً إذا كنت مرتبطاً. تنطلق بحماسة شديدة نحو جديد، وتبدو منقاداً وراء رغباتك التي تشتد ربما في الأيام الشعرة الأخيرة من الشهر. بكل الأحوال، تكون العلاقات عاصفة، حماسية، شغوفة، وربما يسعى أحد مواليد العذراء إلى غزو قلب شخص غير اعتيادي، أو تشكل العلاقة معه خطراً أو مانعاً. أيضاً قد تبدو مهووساً بلقاء استنثائي يترك أثر في نفسك، وتسعى إلى متابعة التواصل بأي ثمن، دون إعطاء أهمية للمحرمات.
    أما بعض مواليد العذراء فيعشون انتطاراً وتردداً، أو تأجيلاً لارتباط أو تسويفاً. كذلك يشكر البعض الآخر من ملاحقة شخص لهم يريدون إبعاده بأي ثمن. تقول الحسابات الفلكية أن بعض مواليد العذاء يفاجأون بحمل غير مرغوب.
    طبعاً تأتي هذه التفسيات لكي تعطي الجو الفلكي كاملاً وتلقي الضوء كل الاحتمالات، لكن أموراً أخرى قد تحدث وتشبه بحالاتها ما ذكرت، حسب ظروف كل شخص، ويمكن أن تفهمها من خلال الأجواء الفلكية التي شرحتها.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آذار (مارس)

    الأفلاك ضاغطة.. فحاذر!
    تخوض حرب الكواكب هذا الشهر الذي يحمل إليك معاكسات متعددة الجهات. هل أبدا من (الخسوف) الذي يحصل يوم 3 في برجك، ويدفعني إلى تحذريك من أية استفزازك أو إهمال، أو التعرض إلى العدائية والعنف؟ أم من كوكب (مركور) المتراجع، والذي يفرض عليك إعادة التقييم وضرورة التراجع عن القرارات والمواقف السابقة؟ أو ربما أذهب إلى لقاء (مارس) و(نبتون) في مواجهة برحك، والذي قد يتحدث عن مشادة كبيرة في العمل أو في المنزل مع مسؤول أو مع الزوج، خاصة وأن وجود (الشمس) و (أورانوس) في برج الدلو يثير مشاكل على صعيد العلاقات في المجال المهني، سواء تعلق الأمر بفريق عمل غير متجانس أو بشراكة تبدو دققة.
    كيفما نظرت إلى الخريطة الفلكية، هذا الشهر، تجد من الضرورة التحفظ والتفكير ملياً بكل القرارات السابقة والحالية، والاستعداد لتغيير الرأي أو التكويع إذا صح التعبير. لكن الوضع لا يمنع من أن تضع اللمسات الأخيرة على أحد المشاريع أو العقود، بعد فترة من التردد، وربما تعود أيضاً عما اعتبرته نهائياً، والاعتذار إذا استدعى الأمر، والاعتراف العنلي بالخطأ. قد يصعب عليك اتخاذ القارارات على أنواعها، وتجد أن التوتر يسيطر على الأجواء. ربما يكثر العمل، أو يطلب منك أكثر مما تستطيع تأمنيه. تشعر، بدون أي شك، بالرغبة في الاحتجاج والتمرد والثورة، لكن الحكمة تقضي بأن تحافظ على متانة أعصابك، وقبول بعض ما هو مفروض، وبذلك تخدم مصالحك على المدى البعيد. إحذر ايها العذراء، فخطأ واحد في التقدير، أو تصرف أرعن، قد يكلفك غالياً هذا الشهر.
    ما هي تأثيرات الخسوف والكسوف عليك؟
    تتراجع المعنويات بسبب هذا (الخسوف) الكلي الذي يبحث في بداية الشهر في برجك، وقد يقودك إلى الانهيار في أقسى حالاته. أما (الكسوف) في برج الحوت يوم 18 فيتم في مواجهة برجك، ويحذر من تراجع صحي. كن متحسباً لكي شيء، وابتعد عن الأخطار، وتجنب الأوبئة أو الأمراض. قد يكون من المفيد الاستعانة ببضع المعنيين والاختصاصيين بالصحة الجسدية أو العنوية. لا شيء خطير، إنما عليك بالوقاية والارتياح بعيداً عن الإرهاق، وتوخي الحذر في كل شي.
    أما الفترة الأدق فتقع بين 1 و21، إذ يكون من الضروري عدم الاستهتار بل الاهتمام بسلامتك، وممارسة الرياضة والتخفيف من الضغط.
    هناك تأثيرات أخرى للخسوف والكسوف. فالخسوف في برجك بتاريخ 3 يعرضك لبعض النميمة والشائعات ومحاولات النيل منك. وحدها الحقيقة تساعدك على التعامل مع هذه الاتهامات. تجدر الإشارة إلى أن عوامل (الخسوف) تعني أيضاً تغييراً في الأسلوب وطريقة ارتداءً الثياب أو في المظهر أو في لون الشعر أو في الأداء عامة. يؤثر (الخسوف) أيضاًَ على علاقاتك مع بعض الأصدقاء، أو قد يعني مأساة تحصل لأحدهم، أو مشكلة تحاول أن تعالجها معهم.
    الكسوف يوم 18 يحصل في برج الحوت، أي في منزلك السابع المتعلق بالحب والحياة الحميمة، أو بالزواج. قد يعني زواجاً للعازبين أو تغييراً في الوضع الاجتماعي أو اختباراً لعلاقة لا بد من أن تحسم أمرها. إلا أن هذه الزواج إذا تقرر الآن، فمن النظام الذي تخضع له، أو المنحى الفكري أو السياسي، وفي شراكاتك أو تحالفاتك. وبعد (الخسوف والكسوف). فما يتعلق بهما قد يحدث قبلهما وبعدهما بأسبوعين، ما يتطلب الوقائة والعناية وتجنب المجازفات في هذه الفترة.
    ميل إلى الحسم في حياتك الشخصية
    قد تكون الفترة الممتدة يبن 1 و 17 دقيقة جداً على صعيد حياتك الحميمة، يتقرر خلالها مصيرك. فـ (فينوس) في برج الحمل يتحدث عن أزمة، وقد تطال حياتك الحميمة والزوجة ، وربما تعني انقلابقاً وضغوطات وقراراً بالقطيعة أو الفراق. يشهد هذا الشهر انفعالات كثيرة، ومخاوف وهواجس، وخشية الوقوع في الوحدة أحياناً. قد تتداخل الأسباب العاطفية بالأوضاع المالية، وربما تجد نفسك أمام استحقاق تخشاه، ولو أردته في الساق. قد تواجه وضعاً خاصاً، وتعاني من فوضى في علاقاتك العائلية، وتفاجأ ببعض الانقلابات في حياتك الحميمة، ما يستوجب هدوءاً وعدم تسرع في اتخاذ أي قرار.
    إلا أنك ابتداءً من تاريخ 18 تلمس تغييراً في الأجواء، وانفراجاً وإيجابية، فتعرف فترة مناسبة لمعالجة كل المشاكل الحميمة، والتقدم باقتراح يبعد شبح الانفصال. فكوكب الحب (فينوس) في منزله، أي في الثور، منسجماً معك أيها العذراء، يهبك أوقاتاً مذهلة من التغيير الإيجابي قد يتودد إليك الحبيب، أو يأتي مسامحاً أو معتذراً، وربما تفكران بسفرك مشترك. تتحرر من بعض الأوضاع المعقدة والأشخاص الضاغطين. تشعر أنك قادرة على إيجاد التسويات، وربما تحسن شروط حياتك. أما الحياة الاجتماعية فتبدو صاخة فتغير مناسبة ما، قد بعض العازبين من مواليد العذراء. تصغي إلى كلام برجك، وترعى بحنانك مصالح أحد الاأولاء أو المقربين.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر نيسان (أبريل)

    تقاوم الرياح
    إذا أردت القيام بتغيير كبير، أو المباشرة بمشروع، أو التوصل إلى حسم في أية قضية، فاختر الأسبوع الأول الذي يحمل إليك التسهيلات والتطمين، لأنك ابتداءً من تاريخ 7 تضخع لمعاكسة كوكب (مارس)، وهو طالع دقيق، قد يتسبب ببعض المواجهات والجروح، أو الحوادث. اتخذ الحيطة، وحافظ على متانة أعصابك. قد تتعقد الأمور في العمل أيضاً، ويبدو الضغط كبيراً جداً. تضطر للتعامل مع أوضاع مباغتة وغير متوقعة قد تجد نفسك أمام مستحقات أو استحقاقات لا تستطيع تجاهلها، إذ يولد سوء تفاهم قد يتفاقم، خاصة إذا لم تعتمد أسلوباً إيجابياً في الحوار مع الشريك العاطفي أو المهني. كن متعقلاً ومحترماً الآخر، مهما ارتكب من أخطاء، وإلا عرضت العلاقة للخطر. قد يعارض البعض وجودك في مؤسسة أو نقابة أو فريق أو حزب أو تيار، أو ربما يعمل في الظل لإزاحتك.تشعر ربما بعدائية صامتة، ومحاولة إرباكك بطريقة أو بأخرى، وقد لا تملك براهين وأدلة حسية على ذلك. تقرأ في الوجوه والتصرفات، وتعيش بلبلة فكرية وعجزاً عن القيام بأية مبادرة لإيجاد الحلول. عبثاً تحاول إقامة حوار والتعبير عن بعض الآراء، فترى أن هناك من يسد عليك الطريق ولو بطريقة غير مباشرة.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 12 تبرز قضايا مالية كبيرة تحتل الأولوية في سجل اهتماماتك. قد تلاقي دعماً من شخص أكبر منك سناً أو مقدرة أو مركزاً، أو توقع على عقود وربما تلعب الاتصالات الحكومية دوراً في هذا الإطار.
    عاصفة هوجاء تهب على حياتك العاطفية
    ما زال كوكب (فينوس) يسكن برج الثور، في موقع مناسب لك ومنسجم مع نفسه، ما يعني أوضاعاً جيدة وواعدة، ولقاءات مشوقة ومصالحات بعد نزاعات. إلا أن بانتقال كوكب (فينوس) إلى برج الجوزاء، أي إلى مربع مع برجك، ابتداءً من تاريخ 13، في حين أن (مارس) يعاكسك في برج الحوت، أي في مربع آخر، فقد يشير إلى فترة من الارتباكات والاختبارات والتجارب الصعبة، بحيث أن كل علاقة تستمر قوية في هذا الشهر وتنصر على الصعوبات، لا بد من أن تنتصر على أية صعوبة قد تطرأ طوال السنة. بعض مواليد العذراء يعيشون حيرة داخلية، وحزناً لا يبوحون به أو انقباضاً. البعض الآخر يرضخ لمشيئة أحد الوالدين أو المقربين، ويقدم على علاقة تخدم مصالح العائلة ولا تتجاوب مع الأمنيات الشخصية. وقد يكون العكس صحيحاً، فيقدم مولود العذراء على قطع علاقة تجاوباً مع رغبة المحيطين. إلا أن البعض الآخر يتصرف بطريقة مختلفة، وينتفض على واقع، أو يتراجع عن ارتباط والتتزام، كأن يفك قيوده، ويفسخ خطوبته مثلاً، أو يترك شريكه طالباًَ الطلاق. إن التأثيرات الفلكية المعاكسة للوضع الشخصي قوية جداً هذا الشهر، تشير إلى مخاطر المواجهات والتحديات وإبراز القوة. أما إذا كان الحب متيناً، فقد تكون هذه المرحلة أساساً لعلاقة أكثر عمقاً ومتانة، واختباراً لا بد من اجتيازه، لتوطيد الصلا.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيار (مايو)

بين الأمل والخطر..
لا شك أنك تسيطر على الأوضاع أكثر بكثير من السابق، وتبدو أعصابك متينة، فتستعيد تدريجياً ثقتك بالنفس. قد يكون النصف الأول من الشهر قاحلاً ومخيباً، إلا أنك تنتصر على السلبيات، وتنتقل إلى دورة من البناء تحدث خلالها تغييراً كبيراً في مجال عملك ومهنتك. تقلب بعض الصفحات، وتباشر جديداً بحيوية مضاعفة.
ما تصبو إليه أولاً هذا الشهر هو كسب التأييد وثقة الآخرين بك. تريد أن تستعيد مصداقية حاول البعض تشويه صورتها. تقوم بمهمات إضافية، وتتولى مسؤليات سواء في حياتك العائلية أو المهنية. يصغي إليك الآخرون ويتبعون نصائحك. تكون المرجع للكثيرين، وتتاح لك فرص اللقاءات الغذبة. يحالفك كوكب (مركور) في النصف الأول، لكي تعبر عن نفسك بطريقة جيدة. قد تنخرط في بعض المجالات العامة أو الروحية أو الفكرية أو حتى السياسية. بعض مواليد العذراء ينشطون في مجالات خيرية، ويعطون بلا حساب، ويتلقون التكريم والتقدير. أما الضوء فقد لا يريحهم دائماً، فيهربون منه في بعض الأحيان، ويفضلون العمل في الخفاء!
قد تطرأ مشاكل غير متوقعة تخص القضايا العامة، أو تعود بعض المسائل التي أقلقتك في بداية السنة تظهر الآن من جديد، وتحذرك من تكرار المحاولة، أو المباشرة في مشاريع كبيرة جديدة. حاذر من عرض كبير جداً قد يكون مفخخاً وكاذباً. لا تصدق أشخاصاً يحملون إليك الوعود المغرية. انتبه من خطر يداهمك إذاك، ولا تذهب في طريق غير آمنة. بعض مواليد العذراء قد ينجزون عمليات مالية ناجحة، عندما يكون (جوبيتير) متناغماً مع (ساتورن)، إلا أن المجازفات تبدو غير آمنة، خاصة إذا قمت بهاه مع أحد مواليد الحوت أو العذراء أو الجوزاء. كن متحسباً جداً مع هؤلاء، ولا تتجاوب مع بعض العروض الشائكة.
بالإجمال، يحمل هذا الشهر تأرجحاً بين النجاح والخطر، ما يستوجب التزام قواعد الوقاية والصبر والحكمة والرؤية.
إشعاع على الصعيد الشخصي ابتداءً من 8
تدخل دورة من الشعبية والنجومية، كما من البريق الاجتماعي ابتداءً من تاريخ 8 تقضي أوقاتاً ممتعة مع الأصدقاء، وتتعرف إلى وجوه جديدة تكسب اهتمامك بسرعة. قد يتحول لقاء عادي إلى ارتباط أكثر جدية إذا كنت وحيداً. ربما تتوصل إلى انفصال في بداية الشهر، فتتوق بعد ذلك إلى حب جديد، وتتسرع بعقد صداقات قد لا تكون دائماً مناسبة. إن كوكب (فينوس) الذي يدخل برج السرطان يغير الأجواء، ويعيد إلى نفسك الثقة، كما إلى عللاقاتك الصحة والإشعاع. تخرج إلى الناس سعيداً وواثقاً، وتشرق بأفكار نيرة. تبدو متحدثاً لبقاً، وتعرف أوقاتاً من العذوبة، نادرة.
إذا كنت قد عشت فراقاً أو نزاعاً في علاقاتك الشخصية خلال الفترة الأخيرة، فقد تأسف لعدم التوصل إلى تفاقم رغم مساعيك الحميدة. الآن تبحث عن جديد، وتريد أن تعيش مشاعر مختلفة أكثر عمقاً وانفعالاً. ربما تولد علاقة من حاجاتك هذه، فقد قيل أن الحب لا يولد من إحباط أو من شعور بعدم الأمان.
شهر حزيران (يونيو)

    انفراج وتطور
    تباشر بدورة من التجدد والانطلاق، تسعى خلالها إلى تحسين أوضاعك المهنية، المالية والشخصية على السواء، فتتجسد هذه الجهود ثماراً بصورة سريعة. تتلقى مساعدة من أجل بلوغ الأهداف وتسوية بعض المسائل العالقة. ترضى ببعض التنازلات، وقد تتوصل إلى اتفاق، حتى ولو لم يرضك في البداية، إلا أنك تريد الخلاص من فترة قاتمة، أو من قضية تعرقل لك المسار. يدعمك كوكب (مركور) بشكل استثنائي، فهو يرواح مكانه في برج السرطان، ويزودك بقدرات فكرية، وإشراق لإيجاد الحلول في كل وقت، تحليل الأوضاع والنظر إليها بمنطق وحكمة، فتستبق الأحداث في بعض الأحيان، وتخطو خطوات جبارة، غير آبه بالمعوقات، ومتحدياً الأقوياء. تعيش الأحداث بانفعالات وحماسة، وتشعر التحسن في كل ميادين الحياة، تتخطى الحواجز، وتقاوم الضغوطات من أية جهة أتت، المهم أن تنفذ إرادتك، وأن تصغي إلى الآخرين أو تتأثر بتوجهاتهم. تتغير الظروف إلى الأفضل في أسوأ الأحوال، وتشعر أنك في موقع متقدم عن الآخرين، بعد أن راوحت مكانك لأشهر طوال.
    تعمل كثيراً في هذا الشهر، وقد تتوتر أعصابك في بعض الأحيانن لكنك تضع أمام أعينك هدفاً لا تزيح عنه قبل بلوغه. تظهر عن وجه جديد ومهارات أخفيتها سابقاً. حاذر حتى لا تثير الحساسيات. قد تتحمس لعمل جديد، أو لمهمة تطلب منك، أو لعرض يوفر أمامك فرصة ممتازة، لكنك قد تطلب مهلة لمراجعة الذات والتفكير بفائدة ما يعرض عليك. لا تستبعد أن تكون المهمة إعلامية أو سياسية أو عملاً في الشأن العام أو مركزاً نقابياً أو حزبياً أو إدارياً أو تقنياً.

    الحب على نار خفيفة
    يخف الوهج العاطفي خلال هذا الشهر، رغم أن الانسجام يسود إحدى العلاقات. الكوكبات المعنيان بالشؤون العاطفية متراجعان، ما يعني أنك تعيد النظر في حياتك الشخصية برمتها ربما، أو تفكر بطريقة لتحسين المسار. وقد تفسر الوضع الفلكي بلا مبالاة من قبلك، أو إهمال لهذه الناحية والتركيز على الشؤون المهنية. عندما يكون (فينوس) في برج ناري كالأسد، فقد لا يناسبك النمط الذي تسير عليه الشؤون الخاصة. قد يعني هذا الوجود أيضاً شعوراً بالاستسلام أو البرودة أو تفضيل الانسحاب على الالتزام، إلا أن الفلك يتحدث عن مسعى الطرف الآخر لجذبك وإسعادك.
    تبدو الأجواء العائلية أكثر دفئاً وأماناً بالنسبة إليك. كذلك تهتم بالصداقات لكنك تفضل المواربة في تطرقك إلى الشؤون الحميمة، إذا ما حشرت في الزاوية. معروف أن مواليد العذراء يتكلمون ببلاغة ويأسرون بحديثهم المنطقي والحكيم الآخرين. إلا أن التلعثم ينتابهم عندما يتحدثون عن مشاعرهم الشخصية، وهذا ما قد يحصل الآن، خاصة إذا وجدت في موقف التبرير والحسم، فقد تضطر إلى توضيح بعض النوايا والرغبات والأهداف. إذا استطعت أن تحرر هذه المشاعر المكبوتة وأن تتحدث عنها، فقد يقودك الحوار البناء إلى ارتباط، وربما إلى زواج. أما التهرب من التطرق إلى هذا المرضوع أو محاولة التأجيل فقد يسيء إلى العلاقة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تموز (يوليو)

    أخيراً تبتسم السماء
    يخلو هذا الشهر من التأثيرات الفلكية السلبية، لا بل يحمل إليك دعماً كبيراً من كوكب (مارس) الذي يزودك منذ أواخر الشهر الماضي بحيوية، ويدفعك إلى اتخاذ القرارات الكبيرة والحاسمة. يبتسم لك الحظ، وتتلقى مكافأة على جهودك السابقة. تتقدم نحو تحقيق بعض الأهداف المهنية. وربما تحصل على مركز أو أرباح إضافية أو توقع على عقد، وسط ظروف مهنية مناسبة. تسافر ربما، أو تذهب بعيداً للقاء مهني أو شخصي مهم جداً. تعقد اتصالات جديدة في العمل تخدم مصالحك على المدى البعيد. تحصل على مواساة بعد فترة من القلق والتصدي لكل أنواع المشاكل والمصاعب. تتخلص مما كان يقلق راحتك وذلك رويداً رويداً، وترغب في التغيير، فتعقد صداقات جديدة، وتقدم على ارتباطات غنية تولد في نفسك الحماسة والأمل. توظف طاقاتك وتستفيد من بعض التطورات. بعض مواليد العذراء يسافرون لتوسيع الآفاق في عملهم ومهنتهم. ويشقون طريقهم في بلد جديد. قد يبدلون اتجاهاتهم كلياً أو يغيرون برامجهم، فيشكل هذا الشهر مفترق طريق مناسباً جداً، يحمل أحداثاً سعيدة ومواقع فلكية جيدة هي الأفضل منذ بداية السنة. تسمح لهم بالتجديد والانطلاق ولقاء الشخص المثالي إذا كانوا من العازبين.
    إلا أن الفلك يحذر من التطرف والمبالغة في كل شيء، في الأكل كما في المصروف والتبذير والثقة بالنفس أو الادعاء والاستقزاز. كل ذلك بسبب معاكسة كوكب (جوبيتير) في برج القوس والتي تحث العذراء على هذا التطرف. كذلك قد يميل مولود العذراء إلى الماديات، ويتيغر حديثه وخطابه، فيملي على الآخرين أفكاره وتحليلاته بالنسبة إلى الشوؤن المالية، إلا أن هذه الميول تبدو ثانوية بالنسبة إلى الأعمال التي يؤديها والمهمات التي ينجزها، فما يبذله في شهر تموز (يوليو) هذا، يعود عليه بترقية كبيرة، أو منصب إداري، أو تغيير إيجابي في مهنته.
    يواعدك الحب
    قد يبدأ الشهر باهتاً على الصعيد الشخصي، لا يحمل إلا بعض الانقباض والتقوقع أو الخوف من المجهول. وإذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الدلو أو الأسد أو العقرب أو الثور، فقد تعيش معاناة في بداية الشهر. إلا أنه ابتداءً من تاريخ 15 تختلف الأجواء وتدور الأمور لمصلحتك، فتنتقل إلى عالم آخر من الوعود العاطفية، واللقاءات الحارة والمفاجآت السعيدة. قد يتم لقاء استثنائي يغير مصيرك، أو هو الحب يجتاحك من جديد ويفرض عليك مشيئته. من الممكن أن نتحدث، خلال هذا الشهر، عن خطوبة أو زواج أو ولادة أو لقاءات حارة أو مساعدة من أصدقاء تدفئ القلوب، أو تغيير في مكان الإقامة، أو منصب عال، أو سفر موفق، أو أرباح أو تحقيق لبعض الأحلام. لقد انشرح قلبك طبعاً، وقد تشكك بهذه الهبات تسقط عليك من السماء، إلا أن إحداها لا بد أن تتحقق، وسط هذه التأثيرات الإيجابية جداً.

شهر آب (أغسطس)

    استفد من الأسبوع الأول
    تبدو التأثيرات الفلكية الإيجابية قوية بين 1 و 8، حيث تقدم لك فرصاً على طبق من فضة، وتحمل إليك الحظ، من أجل إنجاح مشاريعك، والتقدم بطلباتك والاقتراحات. كل شيء يسير بصورة جيدة بالإجمال، فتوظف طاقتك حيثما تريد، ولن يستطيع أحد إحباطك. تخطط لكل شيء، وتأخذ بعين الاعتبار كل التفاصيل، وهذا أمر ضروري حتى لا تواجه المفاجآت في الشهر المقبل، أي عندما يصل كوكب (ساتورن) إلى برجك، حاملاً واجبات ومسؤوليات كثيرة.
    إلا أن الأجواء تتغير اعتباراً من تاريخ 9، فيسود مناخ من التوتر يستمر حتى آخر الشهر. قد لا تدور الأحداث حسب آمالك وتوقعاتك. ربما عليك أن تصوب الهدف، وهذا ما ستفعله، مهما كلف الثمن، حتى ولو أجبرت على البدء من الصفر. قد تضطر إلى تغيير برنامجك، والذهاب في عراك ومواجهات مع مسؤول أو شريك أو زميل، وقد يطرأ وضع يدفعك إلى القيام بتسوية لا ترغب بها، في أعماقك. هذا إذا لم تكن في صراع مع بعض السلطة، أو رجال النفوذ أو المتسلطين.
    تجدر الإشارة إلى أن برجاً صاعداً ينتمي إلى الأسد، القوس، الحمل أو الميزان يخفف من هذه السلبيات ويوفر لك إمكان الانقلاب على أوضاع سيئة، والنجاح في السعي إلى فرض الذات. أما برجك صاعداً في الحوت أو الجوزاء أو القوس أو العذراء فقد يضاعف الأخطار، أو يجعلك أكثر ميلاً إلى الانقباض والتكتم والتشاؤم.
    لا تترك أحداً يستغلك أيها العذراء، انتبه من الذين ينصبون لك الأفخاخ من كل نوع. لا تقدم وعوداً لا تستطيع الإيفاء بها. اشرح موقفك فتقابل باحترام أكبر!
    بلبلة عاطفية ابتداءً من 10
    يعدك كوكب (فينوس) برعاية أحوالك الشخصية والعاطفية، في الأيام التسعة الأولى من الشهر. قد يخفق قلبك باتجاه من تلتقيه في هذه الأثناء، خاصة إذا كنت من مواليد الدائرة الأولى. إلا أنك بعد ذلك، تعيش حيرة وشيئاً من التردد والانقباض. يهملك الأصدقاء أو الأحباء، أو لا يكرسون لك الوقت الكافي الذي تحتاجه للشعور بالأمان. تواجه أيضاً بعض المصاعب والعراقيل المتعلقة بالشأن العائلي، وتأسف لبعض التصرفات أو المواقف.
    قد تنشأ أزمة ثقة بينك وبين الأحباء، أو تذهب للتحقق من أمر أو خبر تلقيته، أو تعيش مراجعة الذات، فتود العودة عن قرار أو خيار. من الممكن أن يغيب عنك الحبيب لأمر طارئ، لسفر اضطراري أو لمهمة يؤديها غصباً عنك، ربما. قد تفسرس الوضع أيضاً برغبة منك في الانسحاب قليلاً والتفكير ومعادوة التحليل بهذا الوضع. (فينوس) المتراجع نحو برج الأسد، والملتقي بكوكب (ساتورن) قد يشعل النار في قلبك والهواجس ويغذي الانفعالات ويجعلك أكثر تطلباً وقساوة مع من تحب. من الممكن أن تجد نفسك هذا الشهر أمام خيار وحسم أو ضرورة اتخاذ قرار نهائي، بالنسبة إلى علاقة تسبب لك الأرق. وقد تكون الأجواء مغايرة، فتتخذ قراراً نهائياً بالارتباط، بعد فترة من التردد. باختصار، يختبر القدر علاقتك، خاصة مع (الخسوف) الكلي يوم 28 في برج الحوت، والذي يواجه برجك، ويثير جواً من التوتر، ويحبط المعنويات. تبدأ تأثيراته قبل حدوثه بأسبوعين، وتستمر إلى العاشر من الشهر المقبل، ما قد يولد أزمة زوجية حادة، خاصة وأن كوكبي الحب بالنسبة إليك متراجعين. أعط وقتاً أكثر لحياتك العائلية والشخصية، ولا تبحث عن المستحيل في هذا الوقت. هذا (الخسوف) يختبر أيضاً إحدى الصدقات، أو يفاجئك بخبر يتعلق بهم.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)

    استعد للمواجهات
    تدخل شهراً من التحديات والأعمال الكثيرة والتقلبات والانقلابات في بعض الأحيان. (ساتورن) يدخل برجك يوم 2، ليستقر عندك سنتين ونصف السنة، أما الكسوف الجزئي يوم 11 قيتم في برجك، ويتطلب منك الاهتمام لصحتك وسلامتك. في حين يولد كوكب (مارس) بعض النزاعات في العمل، مع الشركاء والحلفاء أو الزملاء. قد تعني هذه التأثيرات الفلكية قطيعة أو استقالة أو إقالة، كذلك يولد الشكوك في نفسك أو عدم الاطمئنان.
    تضطر عزيزي العذراء، إلى التكيف مع بعض الظروف الطارئة التي تشل من حركتك وقدراتك. تسكنك في بعض الأحيان الأفكار السوداء، وتبدو متشائماً، مع أن الحكمة تفضي في الصبر والتروي، ومحاولة ضبط الأمور. كثيرون من مواليد العذراء يدخلون صراعاً ما في هذ الفترة، وقد يعصب عليهم النظر بوضوح إلى أين يذهبون. ربما تبدو الأمور ملتبسة وغير واضحة، تثير في نفسهم ما يكرهون، وهو التردد وعدم الوضوح. زد على التنافر الفلكي الذي تحدثه (الشمس) في برجك مع (أورانوس) في برج الحوت، والذي قد يدفعك إلى الثورة والاحتجاج ومحاولة التخلص من عبء ما، أوحتى من ارتباط يثقل كاهلك.
    أما الإيجابية في مرور (ساتورن) فتكمن في أن هذا الكوكب يتوافق مع ميلك إلى العمل الدقيق والاهتمام بالتفاصيل والبحث عن الكمال وعدم ارتكاب الأخطاء. فتأتي تقديراتك واقعية صحيحة ويكون حسن النقد عندك بناء. تغوص في تحاليل منطقية وتخرج باستنتاجات ملفتة وصادقة، حتى ولو لم تتجاوب مع الأحداث والتطورات. لحسن الحظ أيضاً أنك من الذين لا يجترون الماضي ويعيشون في الذكريات، بل يركزون على اللحظة الآنية ويخططون للمستقبل. بدون أوهام، فيفهمون حقيقة الأمور ويتستوعبون ما يحصل بدون أحلام واهية، ويتعاملون مع الواقع بجرأة وجدية. (ساتورن) في برج العذراء لا يشعر بالغربة، بل يتيح لهؤلاء المواليد، التصرف حسب ميولهم الطبيعية. هذا هو الوجه الإيجابي لهذا الكوكب الثقيل الظل بالأجمال.
    أما الأيام الأخيرة من الشهر فقد تستقبل دورة فلكية أكثر وعداً، ما يستدعي الصبر والانتظار وعدم المجازفات، كما حماية الممتلكات والأموال في شهر دقيق الملامح، يتطلب حكمة ووعياً وصبراً، لكسر القيود واختراق الحواجز، وذلك على كل الأصعدة، حتى على الصعيد الصحي الذي قد يصبح من الأولويات، ابتداءً من الآن.
    التباس في حياتك الشخصية
    يكاد الحوار أن يكون مستحيلاً هذا الشهر، كما التفاهم مع المحيط، ومحاولة إيجاد السلام والأمان.قد يصدك بعض المقربين، ولا يصغي إلى حاجاتك أو مخاوفك أو هواجسك وطلباتك. تختار ربما الابتعاد أو الاستقلالية، ما يثير بعض المشاكل. بعض مواليد العذراء يحتارون أمام الخيارات التي يجب أن يأخذوها. كذلك قد تلتهي أنت عزيزي عن الأحباء، وتنغمس في العمل، أو تبدو متوتراً، لدرجة أنك لا تعطي وقتاً للشريك أو الحبيب. تبدي برودة في العلاقة ونوعاً من الغياب. قد تعيش تناقضات وانفصاماً، وربما يؤدي الأمر إلى فراق.
    من المحتمل أن تهتم أيضاً بمشكلة عائلية تجعلك أكثر توتراً من السابق. يحتاجك أحد الوالدين أو الأولاد، وقد لا تستطيع رفض بعض الطلبات الدقيقة. ربما تتخذ قرارات مهمة تتعلق بمكان إقامتك أو وضعك العائلي، وتقدم على تغيير كبير، في خطوة حاسمة تنقلك إلى جديد لا صلة له بالماضي.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)

    السماء تنقشع
    لقد انتهت الفترة القاتمة، وها أنت تباشر بإعادة البناء وتحسين الأوضاع. يمكن التأكيد أن أجواء هذا الشهر هي أفضل بكثير مما واجهته في الشهر الماضي، وأن الاتجاهات هو نحو إعادة النهوض والتطور وإصلاح ما أفسد. كن إيجابياً يا عزيزي، وتعامل مع المستجدات بتفاؤل وثقة. تستعيد حتماً الثقة بالنفس، حتى أنك تبدو أفضل حالاً مما كنته قبل الأزمة حتى. كأنك تعلمت دروساً وتخطيت المشكلة بسلام. ها إنك الآن تدرك حاجاتك الحقيقية، وتكف عن إعطاء أهمية لما يفكره الآخرون، فتستقل بآرائك وتستعيد الثقة بالنفس.
    يمكن القول أنك اعتباراً من تاريخ 9 تسترجع إشراقك. وتشعر أن الحياة تغير ألوانها. تدعوك إلى الهدوء والتأمل ومواجهة الواقع بأعصاب متينة وأسلوب سليم واستعداد للتغيير، واعتماد نظام آخر يتجاوب مع المستجدات. تبدو هذه الفترة مناسبة لاتخاذ قرار كبير، والانتقال إلى مرحلة أخرى، بدون أي تردد مع دعم واضح للأفلاك. عزيزي العذراء، قد تكتشف في هذه الأثناء قنوات جديدة للعبور إلى تحقيق الأحلام، أو يأتيك دعم قوي لخدمة لأهدافك. ربما يقترح اسمك لمنصب أو مركز، كما من المحتمل أن تشارك في مباراة أو تجري مقابلة شخصية لعمل، وتحقق النجاح في كلا الحالتين.
    تباشر بعمل خططت له طويلاً وتبدو الحوافز كثيرة، أو يتحول عمل مرحلي إلى أكثر ثباتاً واستقراراً، كأن يثبت في مهنة أو تتبوأ مركزاً يخولك القيام باقتراحات أو قرارات. قد لا تتم كل هذه الأمور بدون بعض الصعوبات التي تطرأ فجأة في بعض الأحيان. وتعرقل الخطى، لكن قدرتك على الصمود كبيرة يا عزيزي.
    حكاية حب قد تتطور
    يزور كوكب الحب (فينوس) برجك ابتداءً من تاريخ 8، فيزيدك إشراقاً وجاذبية، ويحمل إليك الوعود الكثيرة في المجال العاطفي أو الاجتماعي. ربما تصغي إلى بوح بعاطفة شديدة أو تعرف لقاءًن أو ترى الحياة من زاوية لمعاناً وإشراقاً. قد يتقدم إليك أحدهم بعرض للارتباط أو الزواج، أو ببساطة، تقع في الحب. ربما تعيش قصة مذهلة، ويتغير مصيرك العاطفي، لكنك تبدو حريصاً على أحدى العلاقات، وغير قادر على فك ارتباط إذا استدعة الحاجة. بعض مواليد العذراء يعيشون تناقضاً كهذا، وتمزقاً بين جديد وقديم. أما كل حكاية حب تبصر النور في هذه الفترة، أو تشتد أواصرها فقد تكون ثابتة وطويلة الأمد، وتعلن عن ارتباط قوي ومتين يتطور في الأسابيع والأشهر المقبلة. قد تلتقي الحب أيضاً أثناء سفر، أو ربما تقرر السفر مع الحبيب، أو ربما تشعر بالأمان أكثر بالنسبة إلى قرار يتخذ على هذا الصعيد. يمكن القول إن هذا الشهر يحمل حسماً ما لمواليد العذراء، أو بداية رحلة جديدة على الصعيد الشخصي، أو مفترق طريق في حياتهم.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)

    انطلاقة جيدة
    ما زالت التأثيرات الفلكية بناءة، تتيح لك فتح أبواب جديدة، ومتابعة المسيرة لتحقيق التقدم والتطور المطلوبين. تبدو متفائلاً وواثقاً، وتنطلق بدون قيود. لا تقبع في زاويتك منتظراً الحظ يهبط عليك من السماء، بل قم بالمساعي اللازمة، ناقش، فاوض، أعرض نفسك ولا تخجل! يجب أن تحسن، خلال هذا الشهر، أن تروج لذاتك، وتبرز كفاءاتك، وتصر على إبراز تفوقك. إذا فعلت، تصادف النتائج المرجوة، وتجد نفسك في موقع آخر حجبت عنه طويلاً، ربما لانك فضلت الأنزواء والانتظار.
    يمكن أن نصف هذا الشهر بشهر الانطلاق والانفتاح واستعياب الأوضاع وتقبل الاقتراحات والعروض. تسكسر جليد الخجل والتحفظ، وتظهر براعتك، طالباً التقدير والاعتراف بمزاياك. قد تجسد بعض المشاريع وتتاح لك فرصة لذلك. تطلع على معلومات مفيدة جداً عن طريق الصدفة في بعض الأحيان، أو بسبب تحقيقات تجريها، وقد تنفتح، عزيزي العذراء، على التغييرات التي تفرض نفسها. يفضح هذا الشهر الحقائق، ويجعل الشفافية ضرورية للمحافظة على المكانة والموقع.
    معروف أن مولود العذراء يبرع عندما يتحدث أمام جمع كبير، وكلما كثر الناس أظهر طلاقة أكبر في الحديث والتأثير والتوجيه. قد تقدم خلال هذا الشهر على مفاوضات واسعة أو تشارك في مؤتمر أو تحاضر في مجال غالِ على قلبك. يلجأ إليك بعض المؤسسات، لكي تروج لفكرة أو لسلعة أو لمنحى معين، فتحقق النجاح. تحركك روح القيادة، التي تدفعك إلى تحقيق الطموحات، وذلك في أي مجال تخوضه، وسواء كنت تؤسس لعمل تجاري أو تشارك في مؤتمر عالمي. قد يأتيك تمويل على غير انتظار أو تكلف بمهمة تستدعي تعيينك في مركز أو منصب، أو يستعان بك لكسب تأييد أو التأثير في الرأي العام.
    القلب أشد حرارة في الأسبوع الأول
    قد يحمل الأسبوع الأول من الشهر أوضاعاً عاطفية مميزة أو لقاء حاراً ومهماً يجعل قلبك يخفق بسرعة أكبر. تمارس سحرك وتأسر الجميع، فتعبر عن نفسك بطلاقة مستقطباً الإعجاب. تطلب شيئاً فينفذ. يكاد لا يستطيع أحد أن يرفض لك طلباً، في هذه الأثناء. بعض مواليد العذراء يستفيدون من ظرف ما، لوضع شروطهم وتحقيق مآربهم.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 9 تهدأ الأحوال، ويختبر القدر إحدى العلاقات الناشئة,. ربما تحتاج علاقة ما إلى التطور البطيء بعيداً عن الضغوطات. تدرك أن بعض الارتباطات تحتاج إلى مسؤولية كبيرة ووعي لنتائجها. ربما تعيش أيضاً قلقاً بسبب صحتك أو صحة الحبيب أو الشريك في هذه الفترة التي تبدو أشد دقة ابتداءً من 21. لحسن الحظ أن اتصالاتك الاجتماعية تبدو داعمة في هذا الوقت، خاصة على الصعيد المادي، حيث تتيح لك فرصاً جديدة، كذلك يكون الخارج عنصراً مساعداً، يعزز أوضاعك المادية والتي تنعكس على شؤونك الشخصية. بين 9 وأواخر الشهر، تبحث عن الاستقرار والاتزان والتفاهم مع الشريك. إذا كنت عازباً فقد تصبو إلى علاقة هادئة ومريحة، بعيداً عن المغامرات والأهواء.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)

    يكف (جوبيتير) عن معاكستك
    قد تشعر ببعض القلق في الأسبوعين الأولين من الشهر، حتى بدون أسباب وجيهة. ربما لأن العمل يبدو متراكماً ويتطلب منك جهوداً كثيرة، لكن الوقت قد حان لكي تقيم حساباتك وتدرس أوضاعك بهدوء. فكوكب (جوبيتير) يدخل برجاً صديقاً لك هو الجدي اعتباراً من تاريخ 18، ويكف عن معاكستك، فتقوم بإنجازات تشكر عليها، أو تنفذ مشاريع وتبدو واثقاً من نفسك فخوراً. تسير نحو اتجاهات إيجابية في كل المجالات، فـ (جوبيتير) في برج الجدي يتناغم مع (ساتورن) في برجك، ويشكل زاوية جيدة تعلن عن فترة آتية واعدة، ولو أنك تضطر في بعض الأحيان إلى مواجهة بعض الضغوطات وتسريع الخطى والنمط، وإثارة ردات فعل من قبل المتعاونين، وخلق التشنج والتوتر في أعمالك. يحمل إليك (جوبيتير) الحظ ولو متأخر هذه السنة، لكنه يرعاك على مدى سنة قادمة، ويخفف من تأثيرات كوكب (ساتورن) المستقر في برجك طوال عام 2008، ما يعني ازدهاراً في المجال المالي وارتقاءً في المجال المهني وحظاً يرافق كل الخطوات. تقدم على تحسين وتطوير في كل المجالات، وقد تغير مجرى الأمور. تتدخل لإنقاذ موقف أو موقع، وتبدو متألقاً في عملك، سواء تعلق في التعليم أو الاتصال الجماهيري أو الطب أو الهندسة أو الشأن العام. تتمتع بكاريزما كبيرة تأسر القلوب والعيون.
    كثيرون من مواليد العذراء يتبواؤن مركزاً مهماً هذا الشهر أو ينتقلون إلى منصب أكثر أهمية. يحلمون بمستقبل أفضلن أو يكافأون على جهود ونجاح. قد لا تأتي هذه الأمور بصورة تلقائية، بل تحتاج إلى مسعى وتدخل من قبلهم، إلا أن القرار قد يتخذ ويتلقون الخبر الممتاز قبل نهاية العام. أثناء ذلك قد يصطدمون بأحد الشركاء أو الحلفاء أو حتى الزملاء, ربما يحسمون وضعاً لم يعد يطاق، وذلك في النصف الأول من الشهر. ثم تتغير الأمور لكي تتوفر ظروف أفضل ابتداءً من تاريخ 20، فيشعرون بالتغيير الإيجابي الآتي إلى حياتهم.
    تمارس جاذبية تدرك مفاعيلها، ابتداءً من 6
    تتمتع بدعم كوكب (فينوس) لك من جديد، وذلك ابتداءً من تاريخ 16، فتنطلق في مغامرات شيقة، لاهياً سعيداً بجاذبية تمارسها على الجميع. يحلو لك الإغواء وغزو القلوب. تشعر بنجوميتك وبالسعي إلى كسب حضورك في كل وقت. يفرحك هذا الأمر، ويشعرك بالتميز. تبدو مزهواً بنفسك ويليق بك التفاخر، قد تعيش أوقات تسلية ولهو لا تنتسى، أكثر مما هو ميل إلى العلاقات الجدية، هذا إذا كنت خالياً طبعاً. تتخلص بسهولة من علاقات باهتة أو مزعجة، أو تتخذ القرار بذلك وتؤجل التنفيذ. باختصار، تتحرر يا عزيزي من كل القيود، وقد يكون يومك أهم بكثير من غدك، فلا تقلق بشأن بعض ما سيكون. رغمن ذلك، قد تتحول إحدى العلاقات التي اعتقدتها عابرة إلى أكثر رسوخاً ولو بغفلة منك. لكن القرارات لن تتخذ الآن، بل هي مؤجلة حتماً إلى السنة المقبلة.
    أما ما يعكر صفو هذه الأجواء فهو مشكلة في التواصل مع أحد أفراد العائلة، أو أحد الأولاد. لكن قد يتاح لك حل هذه المشكلة قبل الخامس والعشرين.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

التوقعات العامة لبرج الميزان

    سنة النهضة والانطلاق
    تحمل إليك هذه السنة، عزيزي الميزان، أخباراً حلوة، ومفاجآت سعيدة، وأوقات فريدة من النجاح والحب والانفتاح والتطور. ما من كوكب يعكر صفو سمائك هذه السنة، أو يترك آثاراً سلبية عليك. حتى أن معظم الكواكب الكبيرة تدعمك طوال عام 2007، وتحمل إليك الفرص النادرة وكل مؤهلات النجاح والتفوق. لن يمر عام 2007 دون أن يترك أثره البالغ على حياتك. قد تحلق عزيزي في سماء واسعة، وتوقع هذه السنة على عقود كثيرة، وتسافر للقاء أشخاص مميزين، وتعين ربما في منصب أو تكلف بمهمة كبيرة أو تشغل عملاً جديداً أو تكسب الأموال والأرباح الإضافية. بعض مواليد الميزان ينطلقون بدراسات وأبحاث وتحقيقات وأعمال تلاقي الاستحسان العام، كذلك تبدو الاتصالات غنية جداً، والأفكار ممتازة.
    يسطع نجمك في كل مكانت، وقد يكون كل أنواع التجديد مباركاً من السماء، كان تتبوأ مركزاً جديداً، أو تنطلق بمهمة تسلط عليك الضوء، أو تؤثث منزلاً أو مكتباً، أو تنتقل غلى مكان إقامة جديد. قليلون من مواليد الميزان الذين يبقون في مكانهم هذه السنة، بل أن البعض يقدم على تغيير جذري وأساسي في حياته. ربما هي الظروف تضطرهم لذلك، إلا أن كل مبادرة من قبلهم تلاقي التجاوب والنجاح. يخطئ مولود المزيان الذي يؤثر التكاسل على العمل، ولا يستثمر كل طاقاته في هذه السنة الفريدة، ففرض النجاح الكبير جداً. لقد حان الوقت لكي تمسك بزمام الأمور، وتقرر مصيرك وتنفذ الرغبات.
    تشعرك هذه السنة بالحرية، أو تحمل إليك الاستقلالية والقدرة على الانطلاق، بدون العودة إلى أحد. تطيع رغباتك وأهواءك، وتسير في الدرب الذي يرسمه الصائب، وتحقق الأماني بدون قيود، نفسية كانت أو مادية. لن تخاف من الهزيمة أو الخسارة، بل تبدو في أحسن حالاتك، واثقاً من نفسك، متزناً في كل شيء، مدركاً المدى الذي تستطيع أن تعمل من خلاله، وحريصاً على عدم تخطي حدودك.
    (جوبيتير) و (ساتورن) في برجين صديقين
    في هذه السنة النارية، حيث كوكبا (ساتورن) و (جوبيتير) يسكنان برجين ناريين هما (الأسد والقوس)، تشعر أيها الميزان بالارتياح، وتنفرج أمامك السماء، بعد فترات طويلة من مراوحة المكان والمعاناة والمحاولات الصعبة والدقيقة. تبلغ الأهداف من أي نوع كانت، مادية، مهنية، عاطفية، نفسية أو روحية. تتوصل إلى السلام مع الذات وإلى اكتشاف حاجاتك الحقيقية، فتسعى إليها بدون بلبلة وارتباك. تتحرر من ضغط الآخرين أو آرائهم ووجهات نظرهم. ترى الحياة في الماضي. تكتسب قوة يلاحظها كل من يلتقيك، هذه السنة. إلا أن النجاح المادي يكون حليف معظم مواليد الميزان. (جوبيتير) و(بلوتون) معاً في برج القوس، يعنيان أرباحاً مالية ووعوداً كثيرة، قد تأتي عن طريق أعمال جديدة، واتصالات وبيع وتجارة وتعليم وتأليف وإعلام وفن.. وسياسة. يسطع نجمك، وتكسب تأييداً كبيراً، إذا كنت تعمل في الشأن العام. تحسن الترويج لفكرة أو لقضية، وتستعمل مهاراتك الكلامية وحضورك، لكي تلعب دوراً قد يكون مميزاً جداً في هذا العام. أما إذا كنت تنتمي إلى عالم الاستثمار، فقد تتاح لك فرص قوية في مجال المواصلات والاتصالات والسفر والنشر كما الإعلام والإعلان. قد تكلفك بعض الشركات أو المؤسسات لكي تمثلها أو تنطق باسمها، أو تضع لها البرامج للانطلاق. كذلك قد تقوم بمهمة وساطة بين فريقين أو مجموعتين أو اتجاهين، وتبرع في الأداء. في هذه السنة الاستثنائية، تغني الآخرين بأفكارك وقدراتك على الاتصال والتواصل، أما إذا لم تربح الأموال، فستربح حتماً السمعة الكبيرة والشهرة والاحترام والإعجاب.
    جولة سريعة على أشهر السنة
    قد تتلقى العروض منذ الشهر الأول، وربما يساعدك أصدقاء نافذون على تحقيق المشاريع التي تبلغ أوجها في شهري آب (أغسطس) وأيلول (سبتمبر). قد تسطر أحداث هذين الشهرين بقلم من ذهب. تلاقي العراقيل ربما، وتتعقد أمور، فتصادف تأجيلاً أو تسويفاً ومحاولة العرقلة، خاصة بين منتصف كانون الثاني (يناير)، وأواخر شهر شباط (فبراير). ثم تبدأ مسيرة العمل رغم بعض الأفخاخ التي ينصبها لك مغرضون وحاسدون، والمشاكل التي قد تعترض طريقك صدفة. تتكون لك القدرة على تخطي الأزمات والعمل بحرية ومحاولة إيجاد التسويات في بعض الأحيان، وذلك خلال شهري آذار (مارس) ونيسان (أبريل). إلا أن شهري أيار (مايو)، وحزيران (يونيو) فقد يضعانك أمام بعض الأوضاع المعقدة والفوضى، ومراوحة المكان. تقلب بعض الصفحات في تموز (يوليو)، وترتب الأوضاع لكي تعرف شهراً رائعاً هو آب (أغسطس)، وكفاحاً ونصراً في أيلول (سبتمبر)، غير أن كوكب (مارس) الذي يراوح مكانه في برج السرطان في شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)، فيحد من اندفاعك، ويجعلك مرهقاً، طالباً التأني في كل شيء إلا أنك تواصل العمل، وتتحدى كل المستجدات، في الشهرين الأخيرين من السنة، وتحديداً حتى الثامن عشر من كانون الأول (ديسمبر)، فهذا التاريخ يشكل مفترق طريق، إذ ينتقل كوكب (جوبيتير) إلى برج الجدي ويخفف قليلاً من الاندفاع.
    يستقر كوكب (ساتورن) الماكث في منزلك الحادي عشر منذ سنتين، فـي الموقع نفسـه حتى الثاني من أيلول (سبتمبر)، أما تأثيره فيطال منزل الصداقات والاتصالات. عشت بعض الخيبة ربما أو مررت بفترة من القطيعة، أو من أعادة النظر ببعض علاقاتك. كثيرون من مواليد الميزان بدلوا أصدقاءهم وامتحنوا المقربين منهم، وفرزوا الناس بين مخلص ووفي، وآخرين وصوليين واستغلايين. أما هذه السنة ومع أيلول (سبتمبر) فتتحرر عزيزي الميزان حتى من نفسك وتنطلق بحرية، فتختار مع من تريد البقاء ومواصلة الدرب. قد يحملك هذا العام على الغفران والتسامح والتفهم، ولكن على الرحيل أيضاً. تنظم أوضاعك وعلاقاتك، وتنتقل إلى قناعات جديدة وأسلوب حياة مختلف.
    التجارة والسياسة
    يبرع مواليد الميزان، هذه السنة، في مجالي السياسة والتجارة. يبيعون سلعاً أو أفكاراً أو مواقف لا فرق، إلا أنهم يظهرون مهارة نادرة في هذه الأطر. قد يقومون بعمليات كبيرة مع شركات وحكومات، ويوقعون على بعض العقود، أو يتوصلون إلى أعلى المراتب عن طريق عمليات بيع استثنائية يقومون بها، فيحرزون النجاح الأكيد. أما ما يميزهم فهو القدرة على التفاوض والإقناع والصبر والنفس الطويل. كذلك، قد يؤسسون شيئاً خاصاً بهم بمشاركة بعض الأصدقاء النافذين. يطلقون أفكاراً مميزة ومهمة سرعان ما تدخل رؤوس بعض الممولين، لكي تتجسد نجاحاً يبهر الجميع. فنراهم منخرطين في أحداث كبيرة، وموجودين في أماكن القرار. أما إذا كان مولود الميزان مهتماً بالشأن السياسي، فهذه السنة تكون من أفضل السنوات لكي يحكم فيها قبضته. مهما كان موقعه أو منصبه فهو ضامن للنتائج، أما وسيلته الأقوى فهي الكاريزما التي يتمتع بها لكي يجعل الآخرين مفعمين بالآمال، رغم التناقضات والأوضاع الصعبة التي قد تواجهه.
    يرافق الحظ الخطوات، في غالب الأحيان، ولو تعثرت من وقت إلى آخر، فالمواعيد يا عزيزي، والانشغالات ضخمة قد تخطفك من بعض واجباتك العائلية أو حتى علاقاتك الشخصية. تضطر للتكيف مع بعض الأوضاع الجديدة، أو الوجوه التي لم تعهدها في السابق، وعلى العمل من ضمن فريق أو مؤسسة أو انتماء أو مجموعة أو حتى ناد ثقافي أو اجتماعي أو رياضي.. الخ.
    باحثاً عن الحب الكبير..
    هكذا تكون هذه السنة، ترفض الحلول الوسط أو المغامرات العابرة، أو الأوضاع الغامضة، حتى ولو اضطرتك ظروف إلى القبول بذلك مرحلياً.
    من المعلوم أن مواليد الميزان يحبون الناس، ولا يمكنهم العيش بدون اتصالات إنسانية، ونقاشات وتواصل وتنوع. أما هذا العام فقد يحمل إليهم ما يشتهون على طبق من فضة. تتوسع دائرة معارفهم، وتتاح لهم فرص لكي يتعرفوا إلى أصدقاء جدد، أو لكي يوطدوا الصلات مع من يحبون. لا يستغربن أحد إذا رأى مولود الميزان ينظم بعض النشاطات الاجتماعية في أحد النوادي مثلاً، يجمع الناس ويقرب وجهات النظر بين الزملاء في العمل أو في محيطه العائلي. أما العازبون فيبحثون عن ارتباط حقيقي وعميق ودائم، وقد يجدون ضالتهم أكثر من مرة خلال هذه السنة. يريدون الحب الكبير ولا يرضون بتسويات. هل هي سنة الزواج بالنسبة إلى مواليد الميزان؟ قد تكون سنة التحضير لزواج يتم لاحقاً. كثيرون من مواليد الميزان يرغبون في اختبار جاذبيتهم وسحرهم وقدرتهم على الإغواء، بانتظار الحب الكبير. لكن الارتباط يعني شيئاً آخر ويتعرض لكثير من التساؤلات وإعادة النظر ومراجعة الذات، خاصة وأن مشكلة الغيرة قد تسود في بعض الأشهر، كذلك تخيم الشكوك وتطرح علامات استفهام حول الإخلاص والوفاء.
    وجبات حب سريعة
    إن وجود كوكب (نبتون) في برج الحوت، بالإضافة إلى كوكب (أورانوس) يدل على علاقات حب متعددة وفرص رومنسية في مجال العمل أو عن طريق كلاسيكية كأن تلتقي أحدهم عند صديق، أو أثناء مناسبة اجتماعية. كذلك قد تتم اللقاءات في مجالات صحية، عندما يذهب الميزان لإجراء فحوصات طبية مثلاً أو لشراء دواء. كذلك قد توحي بالحب لأشخاص يؤدون لك خدمة، أو يهتمون لك لسبب أو لآخر. هذه العلاقات قد لا تكون بالضرورة مستقرة وثابتة. أما كوكب (مارس)، وهو كوكب الحب بالنسبة للميزان، فينتقل في سبعة أبراج هذه السنة، أي في سبعة منازل بالنسبة إليك، وفي كل مرة يرمز إلى معانٍ مختلفة، حسب موقعه. (هذا ما تجب ملاحقته طوال السنة، وعبر قراءتك الأشهر بالتفاصيل). هذا الكوكب يتراجع من منتصف تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) حتى أواخر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)، لتكون هذه المرحلة مناسبة لإعادة الحسابات ومراجعة العلاقة العاطفية أو الزوجية. هو لا يعني فراقاً أو طلاقاً أو انفصالاً، بل أنه مرحلة من توضيح بعض النقاط، والسير نحو الالتزام بوعي وحكمة. أما مكوثه الاستثنائي في برج السرطان، أي في مربع مع الميزان، وذلك ابتداءً من 28 أيلول (سبتمبر) وحتى نهاية السنة، فقد يعني أيضاً ميلاً إلى الرومنسية في مجال العمل إنما مع شخص مسؤول أو مدير أو صاحب مؤسسة أو أستاذ أو رئيس. في هذه الأشهر الثلاثة الأخيرة من السنة قد يختلط مولود الميزان مع بعض الشخصيات النافذة والتي تحتل مناصب كبيرة أو تنتمي إلى المجتمع الراقي.
    يحتفل مواليد الميزان هذا العام بخبر ولادة أو إنجاب في العائلة. قد يستقبلون طفلاً، شقيقاً، شقيقة، أو حفيداً كل حسب عمره ووضعه الاجتماعي.
    أما الفترات المميزة على الصعيد العاطفي فقد تقع بين 12 نيسان (أبريل) و 8 أيار (مايو). بين منتصف حزيران (يونيو) ومنتصف تموز (يوليو). بين 9 و 31 آب (أغسطس)، وأخيراًَ بين 9 تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) و 6 كانون الأول (ديسمبر). يشير الفلك أيضاً إلى أن صداقة حميمة قد تنشأ في شهر حزيران (يونيو) مع شخص غير كلاسيكي، أو يكبر مولود الميزان سناً، أو ينتمي إلى ثقافة أخرى، قد تتحول إلى حب وعلاقة متينة، بين حزيران (يونيو) وتشرين الأول (أوكتوبر).
    أخيراً، يحتاج الوضع العائلي إلى كثير من الاهتمام، فالواجبات العائلة تفرض نفسها بقوة في بضع الأحيان. أما الشهران اللذان قد يحملان حدثاً عائلياً طارئاً، أو يستدعيان اهتماماً أكبر في هذا الميدان فهما الشهران الأول والأخير من السنة، أي كانون الثاني (يناير) وكانون الأول (ديسمبر).
    بدون أي شك، إن هذه السنة تحمل إلى مواليد الميزان تغييرات وتشويقاً وحركة كبيرة، وقرارات قد ترسم صورة المستقبل.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الثاني (يناير)

    فرص النجاح أفضل في النصف الأول
    إذا كنت تبحث عن عمل، أو تريد أن تتقدم باقتراح أو عرض، أو تسعى إلى إنجاح خطواتك، فعجل في المبادرة خلال النصف الأول من الشهر، وتحديداً بين 1 و 16. تبدو مع بداية السنة حازماً في إرادتك التحسين والتطوير. قد تبحث عن تغيير في مهنتك أو عن توسيع الآفاق أو تطرح أفكاراً جديدة ومشاريع ما زالت متعثرة أو ناشئة. تقوم باتصالات المتعددة من أجل الاستثمارات أو رض الصفوف، إذا كنت تعمل في الشأن العام وتكسب التأييد إذا روجت لفكرة أو لقناعة. يحالفك كوكب (مارس) ويجعلك أكثر اندفاعاً وحماسة. قط تضطر للسفر أو تذهب للقاء يبدو أساسياً. ترتبط بمواعيد كثيرة وتلبي كل ما يحتاجه مشروعك للنجاح، لكن حاذر من تراجع صحي أو من أمراض البرد، في بداية هذا الشهر، فـ (الشمس) و(مركور) يسكنان برج الجدي، أي في مربع مع برجك، ما يشير إلى بعض المتاعب الصحية، وضرورة الاستعانة بطبيب، إذا تفاقم الخطر.
    ابتداءً من 16 تخف الحركة كما الحظوظ، فكوكب (مارس) يلتقي هو أيضاً الآخر بـ (الشمس) و(مركور) في برج الجدي، ويتحدى رهانك ويعرقل الطريق. قد تطرأ مشاكل غير منتظرة، فتعاني من تأخير وتسويف أو إلغاء، ما يجعلك فاقد الصبر في بعض الأحيان. إلا أن كوكب (مركور) يصبح حليفك في هذا الوقت، وينتقل من برج الجدي إلى الدلو، لكي يوفر لك مساعدة ودعماً من قبل بعض القادرين ومن أصدقاء محبين أو حتى ممن يؤيد خطواتك ويراك الأقدر لتحمل بعض المسؤوليات. قد تعرف اتصالات جيدة جداً، تثمر مع بداية الصيف، وتخوض مفاوضات، خلال الأسبوع الثالث على الأرجح، تبرز فيها لباقتك وقدرتك على الاستقطاب.
    القلب يمتلئ حباً
    تبدأ السنة مع أوضاع عاطفية ممتازة، فكوكب (فينوس) يصل إلى برج هوائي صديق هو الدلو، بتاريخ 4، ويستقر حتى الثامن والعشرين، ما يحمل إليك السعادة. قد تكون الأيام الثلاثة الأولى مخيبة، إلا أنك بعد ذلك تنطلق في فضاء واسعة من الانشراح والمشاعر الجياشة. تبدو سعيداً بلقاء يثمر أو بوح صادق أو تقارب مع الحبيب الغالي، أو ربما لصدفة تجمعك بشخص يخفق له قلبك. بعض مواليد الميزان يعرفون مصالحة كبيرة أو يلتقون الحبيب بعد غياب. تمسك بزمام الأمور وتمحو الخلافات أو تتلقى اتصالاً يفرح قلبك وتسمع صوتاً كان في الأمس، الأقرب إلى قلبك. باختصار، تستعيد البسمة وتشعر بالانسجام، فكوكب الحب يحميك، كما يغزو مواهبك الخلاقة. قد تحتفل بجديد أو تتلقى مفاجأة، خاصة ابتداءً من تاريخ 10.
    إلا أن أمراً واحداً يرخي بظله عليك وهو مشكلة عائلية قد تطرأ، أو تتعلق بصحة أحد المقربين، فتضطر إلى تعديل برامجك في هذه الأثناء، أو تأجيل موعد أو لقاء.

شهر شباط (فبراير)

    استياء عام
    ترى الأمور من منظار قاتم هذا الشهر. تواجه المستجدات بانزعاج كبير، وربما تعطي أهمية جديدة للماضي، ما يسبب لك الألم. يكثر العمل، لا بل يتخطى في بعض الأحيان قدرتك على الإحاطة بكل الجوانب، فلا تتمكن من إنجاز عمل واحد بالكامل. لا أقول لك إنك أمام كارثة، لكن الأمور قد لا تسير حسب مبتغاك. تفاجأ بتأخير وتأجيل وتسويف وتضطر للتعامل مع بعض الذين يفتقرون إلى الكفاءة وحسن التصرف. تراوح مكانك، في بعض الأحيان، وتشعر بالتعب أو تفاجأ بمزاعم لم تحسب لها حساباً، وقد تميل إلى اتخاذ قرارات انفعالية أو إلى الرحيل أو الاستقالة ربما أو العدول عن التوقيع على عقد. إن معاكسة كوكب (مارس) تبدو شديدة جداً، وتمتد آثارها الكبيرة حتى تاريخ 25. هذا الكوكب يتطلب منك أيضاً عناية ووقاية وحذراً في التنقلات أو أثناء استعمالك آلات حادة أو كهربائية.
    أنت متطرف، عزيزي الميزان، في عملك، تطلب دائماً الكمال، وقد لا يتوفر هذا الشهر، خاصة إذا تتعامل مع أشخاص جدد. لا شك أنك تؤدي عملك بكفاءة عالية تلفت الانتباه، إلا أن هذا الأمر قد لا يرضي الجميع أو لا يلاقي استحساناً من قبل بعض المسؤولين حتى. انتبه أيضاً لصحتك كما لسلامتك ولا تتصرف بطيش، مهما كانت الظروف. قل في نفسك أنها فترة عابرة، فلا تدعها تتسبب لك بمشكلة أو بأذى.
    إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الدلو أو الثور أو العقرب أو الأسد، فضاعف الحذر، خاصة في أواخر الشهر عندما يتنافر (ساتورن) و(نبتون) ويتسببان ببعض الإشكالات. حاول ألا تفرض مشيئتك وقوانينك بأي ثمن، وإلا قوبلت برفض واحتجاج. حاول أن تساير التيار الجاري ما عزيزي، ولا ترتكب الأخطاء.
    شكوك وارتباك في حياتك الشخصية
    تشعر هذا الشهر بعدم الأمان، حتى بدون أسباب ظاهرة. قد تكون على علاقة سيئة مع أحد أفراد العائلة، أو تواجه بعض المشاكل في المنزل. إذا كان الأمر كذلك، فيجب أن تضبط أعصابك منتظراً هدوء العاصفة في الشهر المقبل. تبدو سريع العطب، وقد تستفز الطرف الآخر، لكي تولد جدالاً يحزنك كما يحزن الآخرين. هل أنت بحاجة إلى البكاء أيها الميزان؟ ما يحدث الآن ليس بالأمر الخطير، ويمكن أن تجد له حلاً في القريب العاجل، شرط أن تتصرف بإيجابية وتطرد من رأسك الأفكار السوداء فتحاول لم الشمل وإيجاد القواسم المشتركة مع الطرف الآخر، بغية التوصل إلى تفاهم. هذه هي مهمتك أنت، لا تتكل على مبادرة تأتي من جهة مقابلة. قد تشعر بالمسؤولية إزاء أحد الأوضاع أو الأشخاص، وذلك في النصف الأول من الشهر، كأنك تريد أن تشتري السلام والهدوء أو راحة الضمير. وربما تحس بالوحدة في هذه الفترة، وتلجأ إلى زميل في العمل، فتنشأ معه روابط متينة وحميمة. بكل الأحوال، أنصحك بعدم ترك البرودة تشق طريقها مع الحبيب. حاول أن تنتصر على سوء التفاهم، لأنه قد يتفاقم ليتحول إلى قطيعة تندم عليها، في فصل الصيف، يخف الضغط اعتباراً من تاريخ 21، أي عندما يدخل (فينوس) برج الحمل، وتتخلص من معاكسة (مارس) ابتداءً من 26، لكي تكون الأيام الأربعة الأخيرة من الشهر أخف وطأة عليك تحمل إليك السلام والسكينة.
    من الممكن أن تتفق هذا الشهر مع غالبية المواليد، إلا أن مواليد الجدي، السرطان، والحمل فيقاومون جاذبيتك ومبادرتك هذا الشهر.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آذار (مارس)

    تشرق (الشمس) في حياتك
    تتمتع هذا الشهر بحظ استثنائي يجب أن تستفيد منه في كل مناسبة، لكي تعزز أوضاعك وتغني مفكرتك وتنطلق نحو استثمارات وعمليات ناجحة، مزوداً بالشجاعة والجرأة، اللتين تخدمان مصالحك، في كل لحظة. ها هي السماء تنفرج فتزيحعن كاهلك الأخطار وتدعوك إلى تسوية ما كان عالقاً وترتيب أوراقك. إنها، باختصار، انطلاقة جيدة جداً، لبعض مواليد الميزان.
    يلعب الأصدقاء والعلاقات دوراً أساسياً في حصولك على عقد ما أو فرص استثنائية. لن يستطيع أحد أن يضع العصي في الدواليب، ولو حاول! تدخل الآن دورة من القوة والحظ نادرة. تكسر كل القيود وتتمتع بحرية في عملك، طالما فقدتها. تكافأ على جهود سابقة أو يقدر الآخرون قيمتك، فتنجز أعمالاً وتخترق الحواجز بتفاؤل تام.
    قد تقوم بأبحاث مهمة أو بعمليات مالية ناجحة وبأسفار مثمرة جداً. ورغم (الخسوف والكسوف)، فإن هذا الشهر يحمل إليك الآمال الكبرى، إذ تباركك السماء، وتمنع عنك التأثيرات السلبية، ولو أنها تطال بضع المقربين. أما (الخسوف) الحاصل بتاريخ 3 فقد يجلب معه تغييرات في خياراتك، فتراجع بعض الحسابات وتبدل أسلوب التعامل. كذلك يشير (الخسوف) في 3، و(الخسوف) في 19، إلى تغييرات تطرأ في مجال مهنتك وعملك. لقد مررت بأوقات صعبة، حاولت خلالها أن تنتصر للديمقراطية فتأخذ برأي كل من يعمل معك، إلا أنك الآن تدير الأمور بشكل أكثر حزماً. تتخذ القرارات وتمارس سلطة معينة وتظهر كفاءتك. أما إذا كان موقعك لا يتيح لك ذلك، فاعلم أنت تسير على طريق الترقية أو تتبوأ مركز أو منصب.
    فولكلور عاطفي
    تبدو، هذا الشهر، مطمئناًَ لسير عملياتك العاطفية، تتفاهم مع الحبيب والشريك على أمور ششتى وتتخطى المشاكل السابقة. فـ (فينوس) في منزلك السابع يفتح أمامك أبواباً كثيرة، ويتيح لك لقاءات متنوعة واجتماعات براقة، حتى تاريخ 21 تحديداً. تلتقي بالأصدقاء القدامى والجدد، وإذا كنت عازباً فقد تذهب لمواعيد غرامية حلوة. تزداد نجوميتك إشراقاً، حتى تاريخ 17 تحديداً، وتبدو في مزاج رومنسي يلفت إليك الأنظار. لا مكان للضجر، خلال هذا الشهر الذي يحمل عناوين كثيرة كالانسجام والحب واللقاءات الحارة والارتباط. كثيرون من مواليد الميزان يبدأون حياة جديدة أو تسكنهم عاطفة شديدة وحب كبير. قد تنجذب، عزيزي، إلى شخص نافذ، يلفت نظرك بموقعه المميز وقدراته الكبيرة وقوته، إلا أن الفلك يحذر من علاقات عاطفية ممنوعة، ابتداءً من تاريخ 17، أو من توفق الرغبات على العواطف الحقيقة. انتبه من خيانة أو انجراف وراء بعض الملذات، خارج إطار الشرعية. قد يكون لهذه الميول ثمن باهظ فيما بعد.
    بالإجمال، تعيش أيها الميزان أوقاتاً مشوقة هذا الشهر، ويرعاك القدر، فتتقدم في كل المجالات، وتسطر هذه الأحداث بخط عريض.

شهر نيسان (أبريل)

    مهنياً راهن على الأسبوع الأول، وعاطفياً ابتداءً من 12
    تفيض حيوية واندفاعاً في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر، وتسير نحو تنفيذ أهدافك مهما اعترضتك الحواجز. تقوم بدور توافقي، وتقرب وجهات النظر. قد تلعب أيضاً دور الوساطة بالنسبة إلى موضوع عام، فتكون صلة الوصل بين بعض الأطراف وتدير بعض الشؤون بجاذبية كبرى وتفاؤل، تبدأ ربما بتنفيذ أحد المشاريع أو تقدم أفكاراً بطريقة ملفتة. قد توقع على عقد خلال شهر نيسان (أبريل)، أو توافق على الالتزام بجديد، أو ترتبط بمجال كنت حتى الآن متحفظاً إزاءه. لكن الفلك ينصحك بالتحفظ، ابتداءً من تاريخ 7، وعدم التورط ببضع العمليات أو المغامرات، خاصة بين 10 و 20، إذ قد يفاجئك ما لا يروق لك، أو يضعك في موقف حرج. إذاً من الأفضل أن تختار الأيام العشرة الأولى على الأقصى، إذا كنت تبحث عن شراكة أو تأسيس عمل أو الارتباط بجديد.
    ابتداءً من 10 نيسان (أبريل)، قد تواجه بعض المعوقات وتضطر إلى تقديم التنازلات وأخذ مصالح الآخرين بعين الاعتبار. قد تضطر لتجميد مشروع إذا لم يبصر النور، فكوكب (مركور) في الحمل يكبل حريتك قليلاً. و(مارس) في الحوت قد يثير بعض الإشكالات ويكون سبباً لتغييرات طارئة تحدث في الأسابيع الثلاثة ألأخيرة من الشهر. لا شك أنك تعرف حركة كبيرة جداً ونقاشات واجتماعات وتحاول في بعض الأحيان التخفيف من حدة المواجهات. لكن الفلك يرى أن الفرص الأكبر تكمن في الأيام السبعة أو العشرة الأولى من الشهر.
    جسارة الحب
    يأتيك شهر نيسان (أبريل) محملاً بمشاعر وانفعالات شديدة ورغبات باتجاه شخص ملفت جداً يترك أثره عليك. قد تعيش بعض مواليد الميزان قصة فريدة، وعلاقة مميزة يحجبها عن الأنظار، أو يحاول أن يطلقها إلى النور ويواجه العقبات. لا شك أن الالتباس والغموض يخيمان حتى تاريخ 12. بعد ذلك يترك (فينوس) برج الثور، وينتقل إلى برج الجوزاء لكي ينير الدرب ويحمل الربيع إلى العلاقات، فيعيش البعض أفراحاً وأوقاتاً سعيدة وأسفاراً مع الحبيب ربما. الميزان في عيد في هذه الفترة، قد يرتبط أيضاً بزواج أو يحتفل بخطوبة أو يعلن عن علاقة كانت مكبوتة. قد يقع في الغرام، أو يعيش مغامرة خاصة، وإذا كان مرتبطاً فقد يستعيد العشق الذي كان. تبدو حياته الاجتماعية حافلة، يتلقى الدعوات من كل صوب، ويشارك ببعض النشاطات المشرقة. من الممكن أن يلتقي الحب في ناد رياضي، أو لدى مشاركته بمؤتمر أو مفاوضات في عمله، أو أثناء القيام بعملية شراء أو عند تلقيه أحد العلاجات أو في عيادة طبيب مثلاً أو أثناء تأديه خدمة لبعض المقربين. كما قد يكتشف أن الحب هو بقربه ولم يره سابقاً. باختصار، يوحي شهر نيسان (أبريل) بعواطف جميلة ومزاج وضحك ومرح. تشتد رغبتك في كسب الإعجاب وتغمر الحبيب بالهدايا. أما الأبراج المناسبة على الصعيد الشخصي فقد يكون الحوت، الثور، السرطان، الأسد والعقرب. انتبه عزيزي من خيانة الحمل!


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيار (مايو)

    تمارس سلطتك في النصف الأول
    تسير الأمور كما تشتهي حتى تاريخ 16، فتبدو قوياً وقادراً، تتحدى كل المصاعب وتثبت رجليك، في النصف الأول من الشهر الذي يحمل حظاً في شؤون المال والأعمال. ترفع التحديات بوجه المنافسين والأخصام وتبدو واثقاً من نفسك، مسيطراً على الأوضاع. تساعدك قدراتك الخلاقة على بناء المشاريع وإنجازها، ويبارك الفلك كل العمليات المالية والمصرفية والاستثمارات والمراهنات والمساهمات. تقدر الأوضاع وتحللها بحسن إدراك وحدس لا يخوف، بحيث تفهم ما يجري على الساحة السياسية والاجتماعية، فتلعب دوراً مميزاً وتمارس موهبتك في الاستقطاب وكسب التأييد. تفاوض بطريقة ماهرة وتحصل على إنتاجية كبيرة، مدعوماً من بعض الأشخاص النافذين ومحاطاً بمتعاونين كفوئين. قد يفاجئك البعض بمستحقات مالية يجب أن تدفعها، أو يحاول أن يضع العصب في الدواليب، إلا أنك قادر على تخطي هذه المسائل بسلام.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 15 تتراجع الحظوظ قليلاً، إذ يعاكسك كوكب (مارس) ويولد جواً من النزاعات مع الشركاء أو الحلفاء، فيتشبث كل بموقفه، وربما تشعر أن الأحداث تتخطاك، أو أنك تصادف بعض العراقيل غير المتوقعة. حاذر من المزج بين قضايا القلب والعلم، لا توظف وقتك ومالك في مشروع لا تؤمن به كلياً. حاول أن تستشير بعض العارفين والقادرين على إرشادك. قد تمر مصالحك ببعض الاعتبارات الدقيقة ومراكز النفوذ المعرقلة، فكن حذراً جداً حتى لا تتورط في مجالات مشبوهة. ضاعف حذرك إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الجوزاء، العذراء أو الحوت، ولا تغامر مخاطراً في أي مجال. انتبه من الفضائح والنزاعات الكبيرة والمحاكم والإنذارات، فقد لا تأخذ حقك في هذه الأثناء.
    كذلك يحذر الفلك من حوادث جسدية تافهة في هذه الفترة، أو من مناورات تقوم بها امرأة في المجال المهني، فتنصب الأفخاخ وتنثر الشائعات. أكثر المعنيين بهذا الأمر هم مواليد الدائرة الأولى. أما مواليد الدائرة الثانية، فقد يعرفون قفزة جيدة تتعلق بعالم السياسة أو الإعلام أو بالشؤون الخارجية أو الشؤون التربوية أو الفكرية، في الأسبوع الثالث من الشهر، ويحالفهم الحظ بطريقة مميزة.
    تنازلات في الحياة الشخصية ابتداءً من تاريخ 8
    تبقى علاقاتك العاطفية صافية في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر، وتحديداً حتى تاريخ 8، فتحافظ على تواصل مع الأحلام التي عشتها في الشهر الماضي. تكبر الآمال في الحب في حياتك الحميمة، لكنك بعد ذلك تنتقل إلى فترة أكثر تعقيداً وأقل وعداً، تحاول خلالها التأثير في الشريك وتغيير عاداته، إلا أن بعض التنازلات مطلوبة منك أيضاً لإيجاد التفاهم والانسجام كما الاتزان في العلاقة. ربما تأخذ على الحبيب عدم اكتراثه واستغلال طيبتك وانفتاحك. لن تجد خياراً إلا مواجهته وحثه على اعتماد أسلوب آخر. تضطر ربما إلى الحزم والحسم فتجد نفسك أمام وضع يحتاج إلى التروي، فتتغاضى عن بعض المآخذ وتؤجل المواجهة. يحذر الفلك أيضاً من الانجذاب إلى شخص ملفت، قد يتسبب ببضع المشاكل.
    تبدو الحياة الاجتماعية صاخبة ومسلية، قد تلتقي بأشخاص غابوا عن نظرك لفترة طويلة، وربما توسع دائرة اتصالاتك، في رغبة منك بالانفتاح على خيارات جديدة.

شهر حزيران (يونيو)

    ظروف دقيقة
    تمنعك المسائل الدقيقة من العمل بحرية هذا الشهر، فـ (مارس) يواصل معاكسته لك حتى تاريخ 25، ويواكبه هذا الشهر كوكب (مركور) الذي يقف لك بالمرصاد مراوحاً مكانه في برج السرطان، أي في مربع مع برجك. قد تتعثر الخطى، وعبثاً تبذل جهوداً لتسوية الأوضاع فلا تلاقي النتائج المرجوة. لكن إبق أيها الميزان ولا تهمل أية وقاية، ابتعد عن ارتكاب الهفوات أو الطيش وانتبه لسلامتك وصحتك. إذا استطعت تجنب العمل والذهاب في عطلة بعيداً عن الضغوطات، فأنصحك بذلك. أما إذا كان عليك مجابهة المشاكل، فحاول ذلك رويداً رويداً، وعالج أمراً بعد آخر. حاصر هذه المعاكسات الفلكية بليونتك وصبرك، فشهر حزيران (يونيو) يحمل تموجات كثيرة وأعمالاً ومفاوضات وبعض التقلبات والمفاجآت. قد يظهر أخصام لك وأعداء جدد، يودون مبارزتك وإظهار تفوقهم عليك. أما الحظ فقد يدعمك في الأيام العشرة الأولى من الشهر. بعد ذلك تجنب الرهان! قد يصعب عليك الصبر والانتظار، وربما تتقدم بطلب ولا يستعجل الطرف الآخر الرد عليه. تعمل وسط جو متشنج وغاضب، وتبدو مهووساً بقضية تعاني من بعض الالتباس أو الغموض. يتعلق الأمر أيضاً بتأخير في البدء بعمل أو سفر يؤجل. إلا أن بعض مواليد الميزان، وخاصة مواليد الدائرة الثالثة، فقد يوقعون على تأسيس شركة أو يدخلون تحالفاً جديداً في هذه الأثناء.
    العاطفة تنمو في الخفاء
    يدخل هذا الشهر كوكب (فينوس) برج الأسد بتاريخ 5، لكي يراوح فيه مكانه وبصورة استثنائية حتى شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) المقبل، ما يعني بالنسبة إليك صداقة قوية وتحالفات متينة ودعماً يأتيك من قبل المحيطين، وحباً قد يبدأ عن طريق الصداقة أو ينمو في قلبك صامتاً أو يحمل لك شخصاً غير عادي، قد يكون غريباً عن محيطك: أجنبياً أو يكبرك سناً بكثير، يدخل حياتك بهدوء وتتفاهم وإياه على بعض أمور الحياة، ثم تتطور العلاقة نحو عاطفية كبيرة تشق طريقها باتجاه ارتباط قد يتم، قبل نهاية السنة. أما إذا كنت متزوجاً أو مرتبطاً، فقد يميل قلبك إلى شخص آخر أيضاً، ولو بقي الأمر محصوراً في الكتمان وعدم الإعلان أو تعيش في قلبك بدون أن يبصر النور. لا شك أن هذا الشهر يحمل تواطؤاً وتفاهماً وتقارباً قد يثير بعض التساؤلات. يحاول الحبيب إغواءك ويفعل المستحيل لكي يلفت اهتمامك أو يبعث السعادة في قلبك. يمكن القول أن المناخ العاطفي خاص ومميز، هذا الشهر، وإن بعض اللقاءات تنعش القلب، وتذكرك بالأيام الماضية إذا كنت ممن تخطوا عمر المراهقة والشباب. تحاط بعلاقات تدفئ قلبك فتفرح بجو البراءة الذي يسوده، الخفر من مميزاتك أيها الميزان!
    إلا أن التحذير ضروري في ما يخص بعض المشاكل الصحية التي قد تطرأ هذا الشهر، كآلام في الرأس أو بعض الغثيان أو سوء الهضم. لا تترك الأمر يتفاقم، بل عالجه بسرعة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تموز (يوليو)

    تشق طريقك بنجاح
    تعمل خلال شهر تموز (يوليو) بحماسة شديدة واندفاع قل نظيره، كأنك تريد إثبات أمر ما أو الذهاب في خياراتك حتى النهاية. ترتب أوراقك وأعمالك وتنظم شؤونك فتنجز ما كان عالقاً وتقلب الصفحة وتبدأ بمشاريع جديدة أو تؤدي هذا الشهر رسالة ما، تريد إنجاحها، سواء تعلقت بك أو بأحد المقربين أو بقضية تؤمن بها. قد تكبر الطموحات فتسعى إلى القيام بواجبات على أكمل وجه. لن تستسلم لأي نوع من الاحتجاج أو المعارضة أو المواجهات التي قد تطرأ وتضعك أمام التحدي. قد تواجه عدواً شرساً أو خصماً مستفرساً، لكنك قادر على مبارزته بنجاح وإعطاء الحجج والبراهين الكافية لشل مقاومته. لا شك أن الحوافز التي تدفعك نحو هذا السلوك تبدو كثيرة الآن، قد تكون مهنية أو عاطفية أو عائلية، في وقت يكف كوكب (مارس) عن معاكستك. ما يعكر صفو هذه الأجواء هو ميلك إلى التوتر والتشنج والخوف من فشل أو هزيمة. ما يجب فعله هو نسيان الماضي والتركيز على الحاضر وعدم تكبيل اليدين بما حصل سابقاً. كن شجاعاً. وانظر إلى الأمام تاركاً وراءك ما أقلق راحتك في السابق. ما يجعلك متردداً أيضاً هو موقع كوكب (مركور) الذي يجعلك عاجزاً عن التعبير عن هواجسك وشرح بعض دوافعك، خاصة في الأيام العشرة الأولى من الشهر.
    قد تكلفك إحدى المراجع بمسؤوليات إضافية، أو تكافئك بترقية وتحصل ربما على نتائج جيدة وأرقام تثلج قلبك عن الحساب. يحمل إليك هذا الشهر باختصار أجواء مهنية مشوقة ومفاجآت وعملاً لا يتوقف، رغم أنك تميل في بعض الأحيان إلى الراحة والانسحاب والتفكير بحياتك الخاصة، وعدم الاستجابة لهذا النداء الذي لا يتوقف ويحثك على السير قدماً.
    بريق الحب في النصف الأول
    قد يحمل إليك النصف الأول من الشهر أجواء ساحرة ولقاءات مشوقة ومصالحات ووداً وربما حباً في الخفاء. إن كوكب (فينوس) الذي ما زال مراوحاً مكانه في برج الأسد يدعوك إلى الرومنسية الهادئة والعلاقات المميزة مع حبيب استثنائي أو غير تقليدي. إذا كنت عازباً، فقد تجد الحب يأتي إليك تلقائياً، وإذا كنت متزوجاً فتشعر بالتفاهم الكلي والتناغم الروحي مع الحبيب. يخفق قلبك في كل الاتجاهات، سواءً تعلق الأمر بشأن عاطفي أو اجتماعي أو عائلي.
    أما النصف الثاني من الشهر فقد تجد في الحب ملاذاً ينسيك الهموم، أو تحركك مشاعر صاخبة جداً تقودك إلى الارتباط الرسمي. ربما تتحول عاطفة سرية إلى إعلان قد يربكك قليلاً. تتردد أمام التزام تخشى منه. تخاف على زوال العشق الذي تراه ينمو في السر. قد تشعر بالقلق في حال واجهت خياراً لا بد منه أو قراراً يجب أن تتخذه. تتردد يا عزيزي وتطرح التساؤلات، وربما تتراجع عن وعد أو ارتباط. هذا لا يعني أنك غير صادق في المشاعر والعواطف. قد تسترجع الماضي وذكرياته وتخشى من استحضاره وتكرار التجارب السابقة المؤلمة. أما ما يتربض بك فهو الغيرة والتملكية، وهما أمران يشكلان خطراً على مسيرتك العاطفية.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آب (أغسطس)

    شهر رائع
    يهديك شهر آب (أغسطس) قدرات هائلة وأفراحاً ونجاحات، فتحقق خلاله مشاريع بعيدة الأمد. يحالفك الحظ كما لم تتوقع، وقد تجني أرباحاً فجائية، كما تتوصل إلى تعزيز أوضاعك المهنية والمالية وتحصل على نتائج مذهلة. قد يأتي الحظ عن طريق زيادة في الراتب أو مركز أعلى أو عقد توقع عليه أو مشروع جديد تباشر به أو سفر يبعث في نفسك الانشراح.
    سواء كنت تعمل أو تذهب في عطلة، فإنك تصادف السعادة. لا بد من الإشارة إلى كواكب كثيرة تبلغ الثمانية تنتشر في مواقع منسجمة مع برجك وتفتح أمامك آفاقاً جديدة ورحلات مميزة وتنفيذاً لبعض الوعود أو تحطماً لبعض القيود، التي كانت تحول دون بلوغك الأهداف. أما إذا كانت الأيام الأولى رمادية اللون، فإن الانقشاع يأتي بعد ذلك بسرعة. فتسلح بديناميكية كبيرة ومعنويات تخرق الجدار وتعتمد أسلوباً إيجابياً في التطرق إلى شتى المواضيع. تسكنك حماسة لا يثنيها عائق، فتظهر في المقدمة، تقود كل أنواع التغيير الإيجابي. قد تنقلب أوضاع في هذه الأثناء، لكنك تنظر إليها بتفاؤل. أما إذا كنت تعمل في مجال اقتصادي، أو سياسي، أو في عالم الأعمال، فقد تحظى بخبر ساراً جداً في هذه الفترة.
    تدعمك الأحداث الخارجية التي تنسجم مع وسائلك الخاصة فتوظفها بدون تردد ليتضاعف النجاح، تحت هذه التأثيرات المميزة وتظهر قدراتك جلية، فتتاح لك الفرص لتوظيف مواهبك وإظهارها إلى العلن. إذا كنت تعمل إلى جانب مواليد الميزان، الأسد أو الحمل، فقد تسطر ملحمة هذا الشهر، أو يكون نجاحك أسطورياً.
    القلب ينتعش ابتداءً من 10
    قد تراودك شكوك في بداية الشهر وتبدي تحفظاً وتردداً إزاء بعض العلاقات أو حتى القرارات. تحجم عن التعبير عن مشاعرك أو تلتبس عليك بعض العواطف، فلا تدرك ماذا تريد فعلاً أو تجد نفسك أمام خيار صعب وبلبلة. ابتداءً من تاريخ 10 يعود (فينوس) أدراجه إلى برج الأسد ويستقر فيه حتى أوائل شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)، لكي يعلن عن دورة فلكية مميزة على الصعيد الشخصي، تحمل إشراقاً ووعوداً وانفتاحاً وعلاقات صلبة، وآمالاً تتجسد، إلا أنك تمر أيضاً بامتحان، وبفترة تتبلور خلالها العواطف والقرارات. قد تخفي علاقة أو تحافظ على سرية قرار أو تحاول إبعاد بعض الحقائق عن عيون الناس. ربما تميل إلى شخص لا تجاهر به علناً أو تشعر بالخجل من إطلاق علاقتك به إلى النور، وقد تكون صداقة تفضلها على سائر علاقاتك فتطرح بعض الإشكالات. شيء ما يتغير في تصرفاتك وأسلوبك. تعلق أهمية كبرى ربما على انجذاب جسدي يجعلك تخترق كل الحواجز. قد تقع في غرام معلم أو معلمة أو أستاذ أو مرجع روحي. تترك قلبك في بلد خارجي، إذا كنت في سفر أو تميل إلى شخص مختلف عنك ثقافياً أو دينياً أو انتماءً. كما ترى، حافل هو آب (أغسطس) بالاحتمالات، إلا أنه يبني لاستقرار آت أو لقرار يشق طريقه عبر بعض الممرات الصعبة. المهم هو أن قلبك سعيد سواء جاهرت بذلك أو أخفيته.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)

    تتحدى الجميع وتحقق الطموح
    تعمرك الأفلاك بحنانها هذا الشهر أيضاً، وتحقق لك الأمنيات، بل تحملك إلى السير في الطريق الصحيح، فتحقق مبتغاك وتبدأ بجديد أو تغير اتجاهاتك كلياً، مستجيباً لنداء القلب، تتحدى من يشكك بك وتذهب بعيداً في إنجازاتك. قد تتجسد أحلامك يا عزيزي، وتنتقل إلى مرحلة أخرى من مهماتك. يكون النجاح عنوانك، فتقلب الأمور لمصلحتك وتلمس التراب فيتحول ذهباً، كما يقال. إنها فترة ذهبية من الاكتشافات والتحقيقات والمفاوضات والعمليات المالية والاستثمارات. إذا شعرت بالرغبة في السفر، وهي رغبة تتجدد كل مرة في شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)، فاذهب بدون تردد أو تحفظ، إذ أنك قد تصادف النجاح، وتنتظرك أشياء مهمة واستثنائية في الخارج ولقاءات واعدة وسعيدة. أما إذا كنت خالياً فالحب على موعد معك، سواء في الداخل أو في الخارج، وتصادفه ربما بدون انتظار أو استعداد. أما ابتداءً من تاريخ 9، فيزول التردد الذي عشته سابقاً، والمتعلق بقصة حب تربكك منذ مدة. قد يحسم الشريك أمره ويتخذ قراره في هذا الشهر ويجرك إلى ارتباط أو حسم. إذا لم تكن أنت عاشقاً، فقد تعيش قصة حب تخص أحد الأولاد أو الأشقاء أو الأصدقاء. ربما تلعب دوراً في هذه الحكاية أو تكون أنت محركها، فتعيش لحظات رومنسية لا تنتسى ورقة ومغامرات، تحكيها قصة فيما بعد.
    تبدو قوياً جداً أيها الميزان، فاستفد من هذه الفترة، لكي تفرض رأيك وتوجهاتك بدون تردد. تكون جاذبيتك خطيرة في هذا الوقت، فتمارس فن الإغواء وغزو القلوب وتشعر أنك بلغت المرتجى.
    رسالة ودفاع عن حق
    يحمل هذا الشهر تغييراً كبيراً في السماء، فـ (ساتورن) ينتقل بتاريخ 2 إلى برج العذراء، بعد أن مكث سنتين ونصف السنة في برج الأسد. لا شك أن هذا التغيير يؤثر عليك كما على الجميع، إلا أن موقع (ساتورن) الجديد لن يكون مزعجاً بالنسبة للميزان، بل إنه في بعض الأحيان يكون له وجه إيجابي، فيدفعك نحو اعتماد أسلوب جديد في مقاربتك القضايا العامة، وربما يأخذك نحو تبني رسالة أو الانخراط في أعمال خيرية أو حتى الدفاع عن بعض القضايا العامة ونصرة المظلومين. قد تعطي أكثر مما تأخذ وتبدو سعيداً بهذا العطاء. تسمع خلال هذا الشهر ببعض المحاكمات، وتثير استياءك قصة ظالمة أو انحياز واضح لبعض الفاسدين أو المغرضين. ترفع الصوت في وجه الجائرين، حتى ولو لم تكن معنياً مباشرة بما يحصل. من الصعب على الميزان أن يقف على الحياد!
    إن ما يميزك يا عزيزي، هو هذه القدرة والسرعة في التدخل، عندما تطرأ المشاكل. هذا لا يعني أنك تبرع فقط في مجال بوليسي أو في خدمة الطوارئ أو في الدفاع المدني وفرق الإنقاذ، لكنك تظهر فاعلية ممتازة عندما تتأزم الأوضاع وتتعثر المساعي وتتوقف المشاريع أمام طريق مسدود. تكون أنت في طليعة الذين يلجأ إليهم الآخرون إذا وقعت إشكالية كهذه، فتتحمل المسؤوليات وتؤدي خدماتك بامتياز. قد تنقذ وضعاً وتحرر قضية ما من بعض القيود. هل تفعل ذلك مرتاحاً أم متشنجاًَ؟ الجواب أنك تسعد يما يحصل، خاصة إذا تطرفت إلى عمل جديد أو خضت بعض التجارب المميزة. يحالفك الحظ وتتلقى مكافأة وتقديراً. إذا تراجعت الحظوظ في أواخر الشهر، فهي لن تخفف من اندفاعك وإصرارك على النجاح.
    أما (الكسوف الجزئي) يوم 11 في برج العذراء، فقد يجمد بعض المشاريع مرحلياً ويولد جواً من الضغط حولك. إلا أن الأمر لن يطول أكثر من أسبوع، فتستعيد نشاطك وتعوض عن الوقت الضائع.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)

    دقت ساعة الحقيقة
    ها أنت أمام مفترق طريق، أيها الميزان، إذ إن الطوالع الفلكية الآن تطبع سماءك وتعطي دليلاً عن مستقبلك الآتي، فتلوح أعمال كثيرة في الأفق وتراكمات وتعب وإرهاق، ما يستدعي الكثير من التحضير والبرمجة والترتيب واستباق الأمور ووضع البدائل والتفكير بحلول، في حال لم تسر الأمور كما كنت تشتهي. إن كوكب (مارس) في برج السرطان، أي في موقع دقيق من برجك، قد يولد بعض الضغط والتوتر، ما يظهر جلياً في بعض الفترات ويجلب البلبلة والفوضى وبعض المخاوف. حاذر الحوادث التافهة والتهور والطيش. إن كوكب (مارس) يتحدث عن تغيير في الاتجاهات ورياح انقلابية قد تغزو حياتك، وتأتي مع الأيام والأسابيع القادمة، إلا أنك ترى ملامحها منذ الآن وهي دقيقة جداً في وقت يكون الإشراق الشخصي قوياً، والتألق الفكري في أوجه. إلا أن هذا الـ (مارس) يجعلك متسرعاً، غير قادر على الصبر والانتظار. تلح على أمر وتستعجل الآخرين وتصر وتتصرف بطريقة استفزازية، في بعض الأحيان.
    تدرس ملفات كثيرة، ويهتم كوكب (مركور) بأوضاعك المالية، فيهديك إلى الطريق الصحيح، ولو أن الصبر ضروري في الأحوال. تحصل على عائدات مالية، أو مكافأة، أو تقدير أو منحة أو تعويضات، قد يتأخر دفع استحقاقها. تسير منفرداً نحو تحقيق الأهداف، متكلاً على ذاتك، واثقاً من قدرتك على بلوغ الأهداف، حتى ولو تخلى عنك الآخرون، أو أحجموا عن تقديم العون. لحسن الحظ أن حدسك يساعدك على تجنب مشكلة شائكة وعلى التقاط فرصة سانحة.
    من الممكن أن يشكل شعورك باللااستقرار حافزاً للتفكير بمشاريع جديدة أو التوجه نحو أعمال أكثر تشويقاً، حتى ولو تطلب الأمر جهوداً وجرأة. يريحك أن تعمل في مجال يجمعك بالناس والحضور والجمهور، أو في بعض الميادين التقنية والعلمية. تتخذ قراراتك بدون الاستعانة بأحد، وهذا أمر استثنائي لمولود ميزان الذي يحتاج دائماً إلى آراء الآخرين وتأييدهم.
    قد تكون الأيام الأخيرة من هذا الشهر مميزة ورائعة، فـ (جوبيتير) في برج القوس يكون على أعلى درجة من الانسجام مع (نبتون) في الدلو، وكلاهما برجان صديقان لك. وبفضل هذين الحليفين تتمتع بحظ مميز، وقد تحرز أرباحاً وتحقق أحلاماً، مدعوماً بقوى سماوية كبيرة.
    القضايا العاطفية في إجازة
    تبدأ الهر بثمانية أيام من الحياة الاجتماعية الصاخبة، والعلاقات العاطفية الجيدة والمبادلات الغرامية، فـ (فينوس) منسجماً مع (بلوتون) يتحدث عن عواطف شديدة وانجذاب قد لا تستطيع مقاومته، وربما يؤدي إلى انقلاب في حياة بعض مواليد الميزان، خلال الأشهر المقبلة. تعيش انفعالات خاصة يا عزيزي، ثم تنتقل إلى موقع آخر قد يحمل في طياته العتب والغضب والمواجهات أو البرودة والجفاء. هل هو الصراع بين حب قديم وعشق جديد؟ أو هو انشغالك في أعمال وإهمالك لمشاعر الحبيب؟ قد لا تتصدر شؤون القلب أولوياتك بين 9 وآخر الشهر. وربما تحتاج علاقاتك إلى الجهود الكبيرة للمحافظة على توازنها. تميل إلى التشكيك أو الندم أو توجيه الاتهامات والانتقاد. يمكن أن نفسر الوضع الفلكي أيضاً بانهماكك بقضية تخص الآخرين أو أحد المقربين، تواسيه وتخفف من معاناته، فتتجاهل أوضاعك الشخصية أو تؤجلها.
    قد تشكك أيها الميزان أيضاً ببعض النوايا أو تلمس برودة في التصرفات، لا تفهم أسبابها. وربما تشكو من بعاد أو غياب أو انقطاع. قد لا يكون هذا الشهر الأكثر حرارة بالنسبة إلى أوضاعك العاطفية، بل يحمل اضطراباً ورتابة وتراجعاً عن قرار. يسرقك بعض المهمات والمسؤوليات من طريق تطوير إحدى العلاقات الناشئة، والتي لا تعطيها الوقت الكافي للنمو والازدهار.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)                                                    

    تراجع حساباتك
    يحمل إليك هذا الشهر تحديات كثيرة، وضرورة العودة عن قرار أو خيار، خاصة في النصف الأول. قد تعيد حساباتك وتلقي الضوء على بعض الاعتبارابت الجديدة. تكتشف ما يجب تصحيحه في هذه الأثناء، تخرج بأفكار براقة ومهمة تعزز أوضاعك المادية، وقد يحالفك الحظ في النصف الثاني من الشهر، لكي تجني أموالاً كثيرة أو لكي تقطف ثمار بعض العمليات السابقة، خاصة وأن الإلهام يكون في أوجه، هذا الشهر، ويدفعك إلى التقاط الفرص وتوظيف الطاقات في المجال التجاري، أو في وساطة تقوم بها بين بضع الشركات الكبرى أو المؤسسات، لتنجح في عالم الأعمال، حتى ولو كنت دخيلاً عليها. بعض مواليد الميزان يقبضون عمولة عن صفقة تمت في الأشهر الأخيرة أو عملية كبيرة أنجزوها أو ساهموا في إنجازها. لن يتم الأمر بدون عراقيل تتحداها وتتخطاها، إلا أن مهارتك في التفاوض وكسب القضايا تبدو مثيرة للإعجاب. تحصل أخيراً على ما تريد. لا شك أن المسؤوليات كبيرة هذا الشهر، إلا أنك تتبوأ مركزاً أعلى أو تكلف بمهمة أكثر عناءً. باختصار، توحي بالثقة أيها الميزان، ويتكل عليك بعض المراجع أو المسؤولين أو المديرين، لتحقيق النجاح المطلوب.
    إلا أن بعض الظروف تضطرك، هذا الشهر، إلى الرجوع عن قرار اتخذ بطريقة متسرعة، وقد يزعجك هذا الأمر على الصعيد الشخصي أو الاجتماعي. تواجه حقيقة وواقعاً لا يمكن التهرب منهما، لكنك قادر على التغلب على نفسك والمحافظة على التفاؤل وكسب تأييد بعض النافذين والقادرين على دعمك.
    كوكب الحب في زيارتك ابتداءً من 9
    تراوح مكانك في بداية الشهر، وقد تنتظر أمراً على الصعيد العاطفي فيتأخر، أو يخيب أملك بالنسبة إلى بعض التوقعات، وتشعر بجو من البرودة وعدم التفاهم قد يستمر حتى تاريخ 8. بعد ذلك يتغير المناخ ويزورك كوكب (فينوس)، وهو كوكب الحب الذي يدير شؤونك بالإجمال، فتشرق جاذبية وتأسر القلوب. يكون حضورك مطلوباً في كل مكان. تسوي بعض المشاكل مع الحبيب، وتلتقي، إذا كنت عازباً، بأشخاص يملأون فراغك ويجعلونك أكثر إقبالاً على الحياة. إلا أن معاكسات فلكية أخرى قد تشوش عليك هذه الأجواء وتولد بعض النزعات الصغيرة وتثير قضية خيانة ربما، أو غش أو خداع. قد يختلف الأمر من ميزان إلى آخر، وربما تعني هذه الأوضاع الفلكية ضرورة التسوية مع الزوج أو الحبيب وإيجاد قواسم مشتركة والقبول ببعض التنازلات. بعض مواليد الميزان يعيشون التباساً على صعيد علاقة عاطفية غير واضحة مع أحد المسؤولين أو النافذين، وربما المدراء في العمل، أو حتى مع أستاذ في مدرسة أو جامعة أو ما شابه، وربما المدراء في العمل، ويعيشون قلقاً وعدم استقرار. إلا أن الفلك لا يرى الآن مخرجاً لهذا الأمر، ولا حسماً، بل إن الوقت وحده قادر على إيجاد الحلول.
    أما الأسبوع الأخير من الشهر فقد يحمل مفاجآت حلوة وحباً وإشراقاً، وربما تفاهماً كبيراً، خاصة لمواليد الدائرتين الأولى والثالثة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)

    أحداث متلاحقة وقرارات
    يضج هذا الشهر حركة وأحداثاً متلاحقة وأوضاعاً متغيرة ومفاجآت وأعمالاً ترهقك في بعض الأحيان. تسير الأمور بشكل سريع، وتجد نفسك أمام جبل من الأعمال يجب أن تنجزها بدون تضييع للوقت. تهلث يميناً وشمالاً، وتنجز أعمالك بدقة، كما هي عادتك، فتسعى جاهداً لإتمام كل واجباتك وإرضاء الجميع حولك.
    إن كوكب (جوبيتير) الذي يلتقي بكواكب أخرى خلال هذا الشهر في برج صديق هو القوس، يحمل إليك وعوداً كبيرة بالنجاح والتفوق والأرباح، وذلك على الأرجح بين 1 و 18. قد تتبوأ مركزاً، أو تتوصل إلى إنهاء مهمة كبيرة، فالتيار الإيجابي قد يأخذك إلى آفاق واسعة ومجهولة منك حتى الآن. تنفتح على عالم كثير التشويق وتنظر إلى الأعلى، عازماً على الوصول وتحقيق أصعب الأمنيات. إن كوكب (بلوتون) بالإضافة إلى (جوبيتير) و(الشمس) في برج القوس، لن يخذلك يا عزيزي.
    قد تقوم عمل يؤثر على مستقبلك أو على محيطك، ويحمل جديداً في بعض الأحيان. يساعدك على ذلك حسك المرهف وحدسك الكبير وثقة بالنفس، اكتسبتها عبر التجارب الكثيرة التي مررت بها هذه السنة. قد تتوفر لك ظروف غير اعتيادية تلتقطها بسرعة، فتفتح أمامك أبواباً جديدة، ولو تطلب الأمر عملاً كبيراً مستمراًن خاصة وأن كوكب (مارس) ما زال في منزلك العاشر، يحثك على ذلك. ابحث عن الانسجام، وأعط ثقة لأحاسيسك وانطباعاتك وردات فعلك العفوية. لا تستشير أحداً! قد تجني أرباحاً يا عزيزي، وتحصل على ما كنت تحلم به. لكن ابتداءً من تاريخ 18، يدخل (جوبيتير) إلى منزلك الرابع، أي إلى برج الجدي، فتركز اهتمامك على قضايا عائلية ومالية على السواء، وتشعر أن الجو بات يفرض انطباعاً أكبر وقرارات يجب أن تتخذ وتنفذ حرفياً. تهتم بشؤون عائلية وبتطوير مهنتك، وقد يعني الأمر التفكير بتغيير مكان الإقامة أو تحول بعض الخلافات إلى قضية يجب حسمها. يجب أن تهتم أيضاً بالشؤون الصحية التي قد تصبح دقيقة ابتداءً من تاريخ 22. أما إذا كنت من مواليد الدائرة الأولى ومواليد أيلول (سبتمبر) تحديداً، فقد تواجه قضية ظلم أو افتراء، أو تضطر أن تتخذ قراراً بشكل مفاجئ، في النصف الثاني من الشهر، وتقلب الأوضاع.
    فتور عاطفي
    إذا كانت الأجواء المهنية صاخبة هذا الشهر، فإن الوضع العاطفي يطرح بعض التساؤلات. إذ قد تمر بفترة من القلق والجمود وعدم التواصل. فكوكب (فينوس) في برج العقرب، ابتداءً من تاريخ 5، وكوكب (مارس) المتراجع يولدان جواً من البلبلة والشكوك والبرودة في بعض العلاقات. قد ترتبك لبرودة في مواقف المقربين أو بعاد أو جفاء. الأمور تتغير حولك، خاصة وأن كوكب (جوبيتير) يدخل برج الجدي، وقد يشير مع مواقع فلكية أخرى، إلى بلبلة على الصعيد العائلي وخلافات قد تتطور وجدال ومحاسبة. تحاول أن تجد قاسماً مشتركاً بين الجميع، حتى ولو لم توافق على كل ما يجري. تبحث عن تمتين بعض العلاقات العاطفية وقد تميل إلى الارتباط بعد فترة من التردد. هذا طبعاً، إذا كنت خالياً، أو ربما تقدم تنازلات في سبيل توطيد العلاقة. تسود مشاعر الغيرة والتمليكة، لكن احذر التطرف وكن واعياً لكل المعطيات. لا تقلب الطاولة، وحاول أن تفرق بين الأمور.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

التوقعات العامة لبرج العقرب

    سنة الكفاح والنجاح المادي
    تشق طريقك هذه السنة متحلياً بصبر وأناة وثقة بالنفس، لكي تجتاز كل العقبات وتتوصل ابتداءً من أواخر الصيف إلى المبتغى المنشود، وتحطم الحواجز وتسجل انتصاراً كبيراً،رغم العقراقيل والمعاكسات التي تصادفها، منذ سنتين تقريباً.
    قد تبدأ السنة متعثرة، تفرض عليك قيوداً وشروطاً، فتضطر إلى تصويب الأهداف والأساليب مرات عديدة وبسبب أحداث مفاجئة. تبحث عن الاستقرار والسلام، إلا أن الأمر لن يتحقق بدون جهود مضاعفة لإزاحة العراقيل المفاجئة والتي تخطر في بالك في بعض الأحيان. تقف على مفترق طريق يا عزيزي، بين قبول بعض التسويات والتنازلات والتحليق حراً، في المدى الذي تراه مناسباً. تتكيف في الأشهر الأول من السنة مع بعض الظروف، وتتعامل مع أمر واقع بكل حنكة ودبلوماسية، ولو غصباً عنك. فمعاكسة (ساتورن) لـ (نبتون) في الأسد والدلو، وهما برجان متنافران معك، تفرض عليك أكثر من مرة، تخفيف النمط والتروي. لحسن الحظ أن حدسك يبدو دليلك الأقوى، تعود إليه وتستشيره، فيحذرك من بعض المحتالين والمغرضين والمضللين الذين يحالون التسلل هذه السنة إلى حياتك المهنية كما العاطفية. تبدو النصيحة المتجولة طوال السنة هي الانتباه، وعدم إعطاء الثقة لأشخاص لم تختبرهم، لأنهم قد يضمرون لك الخداع والغدر.
    تغييرات تأخذك إلى المكان الأفضل
    كثيرون من مواليد العقرب يخوضون تجارب جديدة في هذه السنة، أو مهنة مختلفة أو عودة إلى الدراسة يخضعون ربما لدورة تدريبية ضرورية، يتعلمون شيئاً جديداً ويغيرون في الاتجاهات والاهتمامات. يبدو الهم الأكبر هو الاستقرار المادي أو الازدهار، فتشق طريقاً جديدة، عزيزي العقرب، وربما تؤسس لعمل خاص بك إذا كنت موظفاً، أو تباشر بتنفيذ مشروع حلمت به طويلاً وخططت له منذ سنين عديدة. قد تكون لهذا المشروع علاقة بأجواء عائلية وشراكة تفكر بها على هذا الصعيد. أما ما تحتاجه، هذه السنة، فهو اللياقة واللباقة في التعامل، والدبلوماسية في بعض الأحيان، رغم ما يمكن أن يغيظك أو يثير غضبك، خاصة في الأشهر الثمانية الأولى من السنة. تعيش بعض المخاوف، خاصة إذا كنت تتبوأ مسؤولية تعتقد أن حملها ثقيل عليك. وقد تكون لك اتصالات مهمة مع مراجع نافذة أو حكومات أو أطراف تلعب دوراً سياسياً في محيطك وتؤثر على أعمالك. منذ أن دخل كوكب (ساتورن) إلى برج الأسد وأنت تحاول تنظيم حياتك وأعمالك، بدون الوصول إلى الهدف المنشود. إلا أن الفترة المتبقية للصمود والصبر لم تعد طويلة. عليك أن تثابر الآن أيضاً وأن تستعين هذه السنة بالصداقات النافذة، وقد تلعب دوراً كبيراً في مسارك، لكي تتوصل إلى فتح بعض الأبواب المغلقة. أما ما يجعلك تتبوأ مركزاً تحلم به فهي فقط الكفاءة، ولا شيء غير الكفاءة. لا تراهن على دعم سياسي يأتيك عن طريق بعض النافذين، إذا لم تكن مستعداً فعلاً للقيام بهذا الأمر الذي تتوخاه. قد تكون لهذه الصداقات أهمية إلا أنها ليست كافية. تمر يا عزيزي بتجارب عديدة، وتصطدم بإرادة معاكسة تأتي أيضاً عن طريق بعض القادرين. قد يصعب عليك نيل إعجاب الجميع والحصول على الرضا الكامل، خاصة وأن هذه السنة ما زالت تعاكس رغباتك وتحمل إليك التحديات. إلا أنك تنتصر بدون أي شك على هذه العوامل السلبية، وما أن يطل شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) حتى تزيح عن كاهلك أثقالاً كثيرة.
    (جوبيتير) هذه السنة في موقع أفضل
    إذا كانت السنة الماضية قد حملت إلك المتاعب والأحزان والصعوبات، فإن هذه السنة تبشر بوضع أفضل، وإن لن يكون الأمثل في البداية. إن كوكب (جوبيتير) الذي انتقل منذ أواخر السنة الماضية إلى منزل المال، أي إلى القوس، خفف عن معاكسته الشرسة وتنافره مع كوكب (ساتورن) في برجك، والذي ولد الويلات لك وللكثيرين مثلك كما لبعض الأوطان وأبرزها لبنان. إن (جوبيتير) هذه السنة لا يزعجك كما فعل سابقاً، بل يوفر لك فرصاً مالية كثيرة، قد تلقط بعضها في الوقت المناسب. تحرز نجاحاً في العملياتب المالية والاستثمارات وعالم التجارة كما في تعاطيك مع الخارج. قد تصرف مالاً كثيراً، لكنك تجني أموالاً كثيرة، في هذا العام. تظهر كرماً باتجاه المحيطين، مقتنعاً أن من يعط يقلب كبير ويد مفتوحة يتلق بغزارة.
    بين أيلول (سبتمبر) وآخر السنة عالم جديد
    لا شك أنك تتنفس الصعداء ابتداءً من الثاني من شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) أي عندما يترك (ساتورن) برج الأسد وينتقل إلى برج العذراء. فتزول الشكوك والتردد والهموم المهنية، وتشعر باستقرار أكبر في حياتك المادية. تعاود تسلق القمة، رغم أن تساؤلاتك ما زالت قوية، وهواجسك بالنسبة إلى الخيارات تتحول من مادية إلى عاطفية. في هذه الأثناء تعاود تنظيم شؤونك وتواجه بعض الظروف والأوضاع المفاجئة. إلا أن الفترة الممتدة بين 3 أيلول (سبتمبر) وأواخر شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)، فيمكن وصفها بفترة الهدنة وإعادة البناء. تجد خلالها بعض الاطمئنان، وتذهب بحدسك القوي نحو اتخاذ القرارات المناسبة. إنها فترة انتقالية مهمة تقودك إلى الاستقرار في كل المجالات، أو تكون مدخلاً إلى خيارات ثابتة وآفاق أخرى. تشعر بالتحرر من الضغوط، إلا أن الشهر الأهم فقد يكون كانون الأول (ديسمبر)، حيث ينتقل كوكب (جوبيتير) أيضاً إلى برج صديق هو الجدي، ويفتح أمامك الأبواب واسعة، لكي تتحرر من كل ما كان يعيق مسيرتك. تتألق بحظ داعم، وتنفض عنك الغبار، فتتقدم بخطى جبارة إلى الأمام، وتدرك بحدسك أنك أمام دورة فلكية ممتازة تعلن عن سنة من الحظ والنجاح هي سنة 2008.
    انقلابات في الحياة العاطفية
    قد تتغير قناعاتك وأولوياتك هذه السنة بالنسبة إلى وضعك العاطفي والشخصي، فالمواقع الفلكية تشير إلى بعض الهزات والأزمات في حياتك الشخصية، والتي تقودك في النهاية إلى خيارات حاسمة، لكن بعد أن تمر بسلسلة تجارب لن تكون عادية، بل تشكل مفترق طريق في حياتك أو تغير بعض المفاهيم والقناعات.
    قد تتغير قناعاتك وأولوياتك هذه السنة إلى وضعك العاطفي والشخصي، فالمواقع الفلكية تشير إلى بعض الهزات والأزمات في حياتك الشخصية، والتي تقودك في النهاية إلى خيارات حاسمة، لكن بعد أن تمر بسلسلة تجارب لن تكون عادية، بل تشكل مفترق طريق في حياتك أو تغير بعض المفاهيم والقناعات.
    قد تعيد النظر ببعض العلاقات وتكتشف بعض الحقائق، وربما تكتشف نفسك أكثر، وتعيش بعض الصراعات المتعلقة بمدى الثقة التي تعطيها أو تعطى لك. تبحث عن حاجاتك الحقيقية وعن جدوى بعض العلاقات السطحية ولاجتماعية التي لا تجلب لك إلا الهموم والمشاكل. لا تستغرب إذا أقدمت هذه السنة على عملية تطهير بالنسبة إلى علاقاتك، أو ربما تغيير في الأفضليات. قد تبعد عنك بعض من فقد ثقتك، أو تسبب ببعض الجروح، وتركز الاهتمام على من تشعر أنه يجلب لك السعادة. تدل المواقع الفلكية هذه السنة إلى عودة الماضي إليك، كأن تحاول تصحيح خطأ أو تكشف النقاب عن سر لم تبح به سابقاً أو عن عودة بعض الأحباء للظهور في حياتك، ولكن بدون أن يتركوا عليك أثر ويغيروا واقعك. تمر بحالات من التأرجح وبأوضاع صعبة، خاصة بين كانون الثاني (يناير)، وآب (أغسطس) متحمساً حيناً، ومخيباً حيناً آخر. تسكنك الهواجس والتساؤلات، لكي تلي ذلك فترة من مراوحة كوكب (فينوس) مكانه في برج الأسد، ملتقياً بـ (ساتورن)، وحاملاً إليك التعقيدات والهزائم والفراق والانفصال أو الرحيل والأحزان، وذلك بين حزيران (يونيو) وشهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)، إذ تبدو هذه الفترة مقلقة، وكثرة المفاجآت تصدمك خلالها الأحداث والتطورات والظروف. أما الحسم فقد لا يتاح لك قبل مرور الأسبوع الأول من شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)، حيث تتوضح الرؤية، وتقوم بخياراتك سواء لجهة الانفصال أو إعادة اللحمة وإنقاذ العلاقة. أما الشهر الأخير من السنة وهو كانون الأول (ديسمبر) فيجدك منتصراً، فرحاً، مزهواً بنفسك، وربما على درب قصة رومنسية جديدة. كثيرون من مواليد العقرب يبدلون أحباءهم هذه السنة، وتضطرهم ظروف لذلك، إلا أن قسماً منهم ينقذ العلاقة التي يؤمن بها، ويجدها أقوى على أثر التجارب التي امتحنها.
    أما العازبون من مواليد العقرب، فقد يجدون ضالتهم هذه السنة ف مجالات متعددة وفرص لن تكون نادرة، غير أن ميلهم يتجه لبعض المغامرات أكثر من العلاقات المستقرة. هذا وقد يجد العقرب نفسه هذه السنة قادراً على خيار الوحدة، بعيداً عن علاقة مزيفة أو مدمرة. لم يعد الانسحاب يخفيه، بل إنه قد يلتهي عن أي حزن قد ينتابه، بلقاءات مفاجئة يوفرها كوكب (أورانوس) في منزله الخامس، ويجعله يكتشف أن الحب يختبئ في بعض الأحيان في أماكن لا تخطر بباله، كأن يكون قريباً من المنزل، أو يأتي إليه مع زائر عائلي أو حين يذهب لشراء حاجاته المنزلية أو إذا كان يبحث عن عمل أو يعالج من بعض الأعراض. هل هذه العلاقات جدية وتقود حتماً إلى الزواج؟ قد لا يكون الأمر كذلك، بل إن الأفلاك تتحدث عن علاقات قصيرة العمر. أما الإغواء فقد لا يقتصر على العازبين من مواليد العقرب، بل قد يضم أيضاً المرتبطين، فحذار!
    كذلك قد تتعرض الصداقات لبعض الانهيار هذه السنة، خاصة عندما ينتقل (ساتورن) في 2 أيلول (سبتمبر) إلى برج العذراء. ربما يبتعد العقرب عن بعض الذين يخيبون أمله، أو يشعر بالحاجة إلى الانتقاء، وعدم البحث عن النشاطات التي ترهق أكثر مما تسعده.
    أما الحياة العائلية والمنزلية فتستأثر باهتمام العقرب طوال السنة، وتبرز في لائحة أولوياته. قد يحمل طبيعته المتحمسة والعاشقة إلى المنزل، ويحاول أن يفرض نمطه على الجميع. يخطر بباله ربما تغيير الأثاث أو تحديث المنزل أو حتى الانتقال منزل جديد أو بناء آخر، أو شراء منزل ثانٍ مثلاً. يسعى إلى حياة عائلية يسودها الانسجام والعذوبة، وقد تشير هذه السنة إلى نجاح يحرزه هو أو أحد أفراد عائلته في مجال العلوم والتكنولوجيا أو التجارة أو السياسة.
    يتحسن الوضع الصحي هذه السنة، إذ أن العقرب مر السنة الماضية ببعض الإرهاق والتجارب، وربما خضع لعملية جراحية أو علاجية طارئة. يبدو عام 2007 أفضل في هذا الإطار، ويشير إلى شفاء، وأمل يبرز من أجل التخلص من وضع مزعج.
    إذا قارنا هذا العام بعام 2006 لوجدناه أفضل بكثير. هو عام العبور نحو استقرار ثابت يوفر له ظروفاً مناسبة وتجارب تعلمه دروساً جيدة وتطوراً ملحوظاً في المجالات المهنية والتي تؤثر إيجاباً على حياته الشخصية. يوظف طاقاته ويخطف الأضواء، كما يطرح أفكاراً مميزة جديدة تلفت الاهتمام. قد يلعب دوراً كبيراً في محيطه، وربما يشغل، في نهاية السنة منصباً ويعين كبديل عن شخص غائب أو سيغيب.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الثاني (يناير)

    اهتمامات مالية وهم عائلي
    تحمل الأفلاك تأثيرات متناقضة، تدعمك في بعض الأحيان لإنجاح مفاوضات مالية أو مهنية وإحراز الأهداف التي تصبو إليها، ثم تجعلك في أحيان أخرى مغتاظاً من تصرفات لبعض أفراد العائلة، أو أجواء ضاغطة وسوء تفاهم في حياتك الشخصية.
    تبدو الأجواء أكثر رقة معك في النصف الأول من الشهر، فتركز، عزيز العقرب، على إتمام عملية تعدك بالربح المادي، وقد تذهب نحو نقاشات كبيرة وطويلة الأمد لتسوية بعض الأوضاع، فتكون التأثيرات إيجابية، ورغم بعض التأخير والعراقيل، تتوصل إلى تحقيق الأهداف. قد تتلقى عرضاً مغرياً، أو توقع على عقد أو اتفاق يعزز أوضاعك المادية. تسافر ربما أيضاً بصورة مفاجئة لإنجاز مهمة تتعلق بهذه الأوضاع.
    إلا أن النصف الثاني من الشهر يحمل بعض الصعوبات ويعرضك لارتباكات وسوء تفاهم. قد يلغى موعد كنت تعول عليه الكثير أو تجد نفسك عاجزاً عن إتمام عمل حددت له مهلة معينة، أو هي الأوضاع العائلية الضاغطة التي تحول دون قدرتك على المثابرة، إذ أن المناخ الشخصي هذا الشهر يهدد بعض التوتر والتشنج ويشير إلى خلافات عائلية، عاطفية أو زوجية. قد تثار قضية تدخل في شؤونك الحميمة، أو ربما تمتزج المصالح المادية بأخرى عائلية، أو تفاجأ بطلبات تفوق قدرتك أو ميزانيتك. فمعاكسة كوكبي (فينوس) و(مركور) لـ (ساتورن) تولد في نفسك الارتباك، فتشعر أن الآخرين لا يفهمونك، أو لا يهمتون بحاجاتك. يتعثر الحوار مع المحيط القريب، فتجده صعباً ومعقداً يشبه حوار الطرشان في بعض الأحيان. حاذر في هذه الفترة الالتباس والقطيعة، وكن منتبهاً جداً لبعض الاحتيال الذي قد تتعرض له، خاصة على صعيد بيع بعض العقارات أو الممتلكات أو شرائها. مطلوب منك الهدوء لإعادة الانسجام وعدم التورط في هذا الوقت. قد يصعب عليك قبول بعض التنازلات.
    حاذر التسلط في حياتك الشخصية
    تبدو متعجرفاً، مستعداً للقتال وإثارة المشاكل. تحتج على موقف للحبيب، أو تقف له بالمرصاد فتحاسبه على كل كلمة يقولها وتشعر بعدم القدرة على التواصل معه. تصر على بعض الشروط وتعتبرها ثوابت في علاقاتك الشخصية، ثم ترفض بعض الدعوات لإشاعة السلام. قد يأتي كلامك تفجيراً متنقلاً بين المقربين، الأولاد، الأهل، الزوج أو الزوجة. إن معاكسة (فينوس) لـ (ساتورن) تطالك مباشرة عزيزي العقرب، فتضخم الأمور وتطرح كل المشكلات دفعة واحدة، كأنك تفتح باباً كان مغلقاً، فتتدفق منه المآخذ والانتقادات والاتهامات. أما مهمة التقارب فقد تبدو مستعصية عليك. بعض مواليد العقرب يتحفظون عن الكلام، ويتخذون موقفاً معادياً ولكن بصمت، غير قادرين عن التعبير عما يجول في خاطرهم، أو مؤنبين بسلبيتهم الطرف الآخر.
    إذا كنت خالياً، فقد تتاح لك فرص جيدة عبر بعض العلاقات العائلية والمناسبات القريبة من محيطك الاعتيادي. يجذبك من يثير في نفسك الانفعالات الشديدة، لكنك تفضل أن يبادر الآخر إليك، لا أن تقوم أنت بالمساعي اللازمة لذلك. في هذه الأثناء تحتاج إلى أن تلعب دور المتلقي الذي يحاول الآخر كسب قلبه وإعجابه.
    تطلب إليك الكواكب الانتباه إلى صحتك، ابتداءً من تاريخ 20 خاصة، إذا شعرت بأية عوارض. تحتاج إلى الهدوء والراحة، بعيداً عن الضغوطات. حاذر التوتر والغضب والانفعالات السلبية لأنها تزعجك وتسبب لك متاعب أكبر. تحتاج ربما إلى أن تتكلم مع أحدهم وإخراج ما في قلبك من قلق، وتكون الصداقات الحميمة ملاذاً لك، ابتداءً من الأسبوع الثاني من الشهر، على الأخص.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر شباط (فبراير)

    فرص ممتازة
    لا تضيع الوقت، عزيزي العقرب، آن الأوان لكي تقتحم بعض المجالات وتقوم بالجهود المطلوبة، لإضفاء بعض التجديد على أعمالك وتحسين وأوضاعك المالية، وكسب الأرباح. تتوفر فرص ممتازة يجب أن تستفيد منها بدون تباطؤ، فالتأثيرات الفلكية جيدة، تشعرك كأنك تولد من جديد. تبدو مشرقاً، مقبلاً على الحياة، فتحقق أمنياتك بسرعة وتتلقى النتائج الملموسة بدون عراقيل أو صعوبات. لن ينقصك الأفكار المبدعة، لكي تتقدم بها إلى حيث يجب. كذلك يدلك الحدس على الوقت المناسب للمبادرة أو المباشرة بالتنفيذ.
    تتمتع، عزيزي العقرب، بمزايا القائد، وتحسن الاهتمام بمجموعة من الناس وإدارة شؤونها ولم الشمل. يبدو تأثيرك كبيراً في هذه الأثناء. إذ يهبك الآخرون الثقة فتكون أهلاً لها، وتقطف ثمار جهودك السابقة بعد أن تأخر القطاف قليلاً. فالكواكب المجتمعة في برج الحوت يكون موقعها مناسباً جداً لك، فتزودك بطاقة كبيرة للعمل وأفكار براقة وغنية وحضور واثق. قد تقدم على أكثر من عمل ومشروع، وتوسع نشاطات لكي تجني أرباحاً أوسع. تتيح لك هذه الفترة، وخاصة في النصف الأول من الشهر، مجال إطلاق عملية جديدة والبدء بمشروع، وإلغاء ما كان يعيق تحركك، ولو كنت في بعض الأحيان تخاف على ظهور معوقات أخرى أو تتأخر في التقاط بعض الفرص، خوفاً من خسارة أو أخطاء. قد تبحث أيضاً في شهر شباط (فبراير) عن منزل جديد أو مكتب آخر أو محل أو مكان تلجأ إليه، وربما تسافر لتهتم بهذا الشأن خارج البلاد.
    يشجعك الفلك على السير قدماً في كل عمل يتعلق بمجال الاتصال والفكر والأدب والسياسة، لكنه يحذرك من أية حملات محتملة. فكوكب (ساتورن) المتراجع ابتداءً من تاريخ 14، بالإضافة إلى كوكب (مركور) يشيران إلى التباس في وصول الرسالة، أو أخطاء تحصل، أو إغفال لبعض النقاط. كذلك يبدو النصف الثاني من الشهر أقل حظاً بالنسبة إلى توقيع العقود أو الدخول في بعض الاتفاقات. أما البحث والتخطيط والبرمجة فهي أمور مناسبة جداً. كذلك ترعى الأفلاك كل أنواع التأليف والكتابة، شرط عدم النشر الآن. أما تأسيس شركة، أو مشاركة البعض في مجال جديد، فقد يكون أوفر حظاً في أواخر الشهر، أو أوائل الشهر المقبل.
    القلب أكثر صفاءً..
    قد تكون شؤون القلب متعثرة في بداية الشهر، لكنها تسير بعد ذلك بطريقة جيدة. إن كوكب (فينوس) الساكن برج الثور، يتيح علاقات جيدة ومشرقة، وذلك حتى تاريخ 21، فتعرف يا عزيزي، مناسبات اجتماعية غنية ولقاءات حارة واتصالات مشوقة. تتلقى دعوات مغرية جداً، وإذا كنت خالياً، فقد تلتقي بمن يخفق له قلبك، أو من يثير إعجابك بشكل مميز. تميل هذا الشهر إلى التنقل كالفراشة من موقع إلى آخر بدون التفكير بالاستقرار. أما إذا كنت على علاقة بشخص لا يبادلك الصدق نفسه أو لا يستطيع أن يعطيك كامل اهتمامه ووقته لسبب أو لآخر، فقد تختار الرحيل، وربما البدء بعلاقة جديدة تبرز ملامحها منذ الآن.
    تعيش انسجاماً مع الآخرين، بكل الأحوال، وتصفو علاقاتك العائلية والزوجية فتشعر الدفء الذي غاب عنك ربما، خلال الشهر الماضي. الأكيد أن منزلك الرابع، وهو منزل العائلة والبيت، يحمل تأثيرات قوية هذا الشهر، ما يعني أن هذه الشؤون قد تبدو من أولوياتك أيضاً، أو تكون منبعاً لسلامك الداخلي واستقرارك. أما في أواخر الشهر، فينضم كوكب (مارس) إلى منزلك الرابع لكي يشير إلى جو أكثر ضغطاً في العائلة يستدعي منك الصبر، خاصة إذا قام أحد المقربين بعمل يثير استياءك. تجنب في الأيام الأخيرة من الشهر المبارزة على الصعيد الشخصي واستعراض القوة. حاول أن تتوصل إلى أهدافك عبر المفاوضات والتسويات.
    قد تجد أن الحبيب يبدي تجاهك رهافة شديدة وينقبض لأي كلام يعتبره جارحاً، فكن حريصاً على ما تقول وتفعل، خاصة بين 1 و 21. أما إذا كنت خالياً، فقد يحمل أواخر الشهر فرصة للقاء رومنسي قد تتوفر في مجال العمل، أو في مكان بعيد عن محيطك اليومي.

شهر آذار (مارس)

    حاذر من تفاقم الأزمة
    قد تختلف التأثيرات الفلكية هذا الشهر عما كانت عليه في الشهر الماضي، لا بل تبدو على نقيضها تماماً، فتعلن عن فترة معقدة من المواجهات والعراقيل والنزاعات المهنية والعائلية على السواء. إن كوكب (مارس) الذي يعاكسك وراغباً في فرض اتجاهاتك وآرائك، حتى ولو احتج الآخرون. تسعى إلى إتمام عملك بكل الوسائل. إلا أنك تصطدم في بعض الأحيان باعتراض بعض الآخرين، خاصة في مجال عملك. قد تنتفض على موقف أحد الزملاء، وربما تذهب أبعد من ذلك فتواجه أحد المسؤولين أو المديرين، ما يولد أزمة محتملة. تتقدم أفكار تراها ضرورية وملحة لإنجاح بعض المهمات، إلا أنها تقابل ببرودة تثير غضبك. قد تتلقى رفضاً على طلب أو اقتراح، وتذهب إلى وساطة أكبر، أو تسعى من أجل كسر إرادة أحد المسؤولين، ما يضعك في موقف حرج أو يولد غموضاً في بعض العلاقات والتباساً وجواً من عدم الثقة. من الأفضل لك تجنب الضغوطات، والانتباه إلى كل حركة تقوم بها، والابتعاد عن التهور في التصرفات والكلام. أما الفترة الأكثر دقة فتقع بين 1 و 17. تلين اللهجة بعد ذلك، فتصبح أكثر هدوءاً في مقاربتك المواضيع وتغير أسلوبك إلى أكثر رقة ودبلوماسية. تأخذ بعين الاعتبار آراء الأطراف الأخرى وتخفف من تهجمك ربما أو مواقفك المتصلبة. باختصار، تستعيد هدوءك وترمم العلاقات.
    العاصفة تهب في حياتك الشخصية أيضاً
    إحذر، عزيزي العقرب! فقد يطال مزاجك المتعكر أيضاً صفاء حياتك الشخصية والعائلية، إذ تبدو متطلباً ومشاكساً وقاسياً في مقاربتك الشؤون الحميمة، الزوجية أو العائلية. قد تجد الحبيب أو الشريك منطوياً على نفسه، غير متفهم لأوضاعك، متجاهلاً متطلباتك أو غائباً بالروح عن حاجاتك. أو يقابلك بما يشبه التمرد، فيصعب عليك تحمل ذلك، إلا أن الفلك يدعوك إلى السيطرة على أعصابك، والتخفيف من الشتنج، مهما كانت الأحوال. إطرح الأسئلة اللازمة، وحاول أن تفهم حقيقة الأمر. بعض مواليد العقرب يقولون هذا الشهر (لا)، أو يتلقون جواباً كهذا. ربما يعود السبب إلى محاولتهم السيطرة والتسلط أو طبعهم المتأرجح وفقدانهم للصبر والروية. من الممكن أن يتسبب أيضاً أحد أفراد العائلة بقلق، أو يزيد الأجواء توتراً.
    أما عوامل (الخسوف والكسوف) فقد تهدد الأجواء العامة وتجعل الكثيرين حولك متراجعي المعنويات، ولكنها لا تطالك إلا إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الحوت، الجوزاء، العذراء، ثم القوس. انتبه لصحتك وسلامتك واقرأ التفاصيل في الأحداث وتواريخها.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر نيسان (أبريل)

    تتحطم القيود ابتداءً من 8
    تعيش الأجواء الضاغطة ذاتها التي سادت طوال الشهر الماضي. تستاء لأي شيء وتخاف من خسارة بعض المكتسبات أو التراجع أمام بعض المعوقات. إلا أنك اعتباراً من تاريخ 8 تحطم القيود وتكسر الحواجز فتتقدم بخطى ثابتة وواثقة نحو تنفيذ الأهداف. تستعيد حريتك وقدراتك على الإمساك بزمام الأمور. تعالج كل ما كان يعيق تحركاتك ويمنعك من التصرف بسلام. تتحلى بحيوية وديناميكية وحماسة في العمل، وبمزايا الإبداع والخلق، وتتوسل طرقك الخاصة والمميزة لإنجاح الخطوات.
    تصبو إلى جديد، وتفكر بتحديث، قد لا يراه الآخرون ضرورياً. ربما تتبوأ مركزاً جديداً أو توقع على عقد، يرفعك إلى منصب آخر أو تباشر بمهمة أو تنفيذ مشروعاً، بدون تردد. إذا واجهت اعتراضاً في العمل فقد تفكر بتغيير المسار كلياً والاتجاه نحو آفاق أخرى. لن تتوانى عن ذلك. فمولود العقرب لا تصده العراقيل. أما إذا فكرت في شراكة معينة الآن، فابتعد عن أفراد العائلة، واذهب نحو الأصدقاء، أو المعارف والعلاقات الاجتماعية، لأن الحظ قد يرعى أكثر هذا النوع من الشراكة. قد تقوم على عملية بيع أو شراء كبيرة، وتفاوض بمهارة من أجل الحصول على أفضل الأسعار. تتكل على اتصالاتك بالنجاح، وإذا كنت تمارس التجارة، فقد يحالفك الحظ لتحقيق أرباح مهمة وإنجاح بعض الخطط. أما كوكب (ساتورن) فينضم إلى كوكب (مارس)، ليحدث اعتباراً من تاريخ 19، ذبذبات إيجابية على عالمك. يعاود سيره المستقيم، ويشير إلى تسهيلات في مجال المشاريع المتعلقة بالاتصالات والإعلام والترويج والحملات الإعلامية والسياسية والثقافية والصحية.
    ضباب عاطفي حتى تاريخ 12
    يعقد لك كوكب (فينوس) علاقاتك الشخصية، إذ يواجهك في مكوثه في برج الثور حتى تاريخ 12، ما يولد جفافاً واستياء وبرودة في العلاقات وكلاماً جارحاً حتى، قد يتسبب بأزمة كبيرة أو يجعل الفترة مهددة. إذا كنت تعيش علاقة شخصية، فحافظ على سريتها، لا تقدم الحبيب إلى الأصدقاء أو الأهل في هذه الأثناء. حاذر من غيرة وحسد تولدهما ولا تدع الماضي يؤثر على سير علاقاتك الحالية. بعض الكلام الذي يقال سهواً، أو يرمى بنية سيئة وشكل بريء، قد يؤذي مشاعرك وعواطفك كما مشاعر الحبيب. تشعر بعدم الأمان، وقد يصعب الحوار والتفاهم مع الشريك أو الزوج في هذه الفترة، كل واحد يريد أن يظهر تفوقه على الآخر، فيطلق الاتهامات ويثير مواضيع حساسة ويستحضر الماضي من جديد، لكي يشوه صورة الآخر. هذا طبعاً في أقصى الأحوال، أما الاحتمالات فعديدة، وقد تختصر بتغيب دائم وشكوك أو تفضل الأصدقاء على الشريك أو اختلاق الأكاذيب، لكي يبتعد الواحد منكما عن الآخر.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 13 تخف الضغوطات، فتعيش فترة غنية على الصعيد الاجتماعي. تعرف، إذا كنت عازباً، مواعيد غرامية. أما إذا كنت متزوجاً فقد تتفاهم أكثر مع الشريك وتعالج المشاكل العالقة. من الممكن أن تعاشر أصحاب النفوذ والبريق أو من يتفوق عليك مركزاً اجتماعياً. قد تود الارتباط العاطفي مع أشخاص معروفين أو مشهورين أو أثرياء أو من أصحاب الفكر والمعرفة. تحتاج إلى دعم معنوي ربما! باختصار، تنقشع السماء، وتدخل دورة من الشعبية الكبيرة والإشراق تمارس فيها جاذبيتك المعتادة. أما المشاكل العائلية فتختفي تدريجياً ليسود التفاهم والوئام. تتاح لك لقاءات استثنائية، قد تجعل بعض مواليد العقرب العازبين يعرفون الغرام من النظرة الأولى.

شهر أيار (مايو)

    إسأل مجرباً..
    تجد نفسك هذا الشهر مأخوذاً في كل الاتجاهات، تهتم بشؤونك العائلية والشخصية على السواء، إلا أن هذه الفترة التي تدخل فيها الشمس إلى برج الثور، تحمل إليك أجواء رومنسية حيناً، وبعض الاحتكاكات أحياناً. أما الحكمة فهي في إقامة جسر من الحوار والتفاهم والإصغاء إلى الطرف المقابل، زوجاً كان، شريكاً، حليفاً أو خصماً. لا تهمل الاستماع إلى الآراء التي يواجهك بها الآخرون، أو إلى مشاكلهم وحاجاتهم ومشاعرهم. استشرهم قبل اتخاذ القرارات، وكن مصغياً لما يقولونه ويفعلونه. إلجأ إلى الاستفادة من خبراتهم، ولا تعتقد أنك تعرف كل شيء. إذا كنت بصدد المباشرة بمشروع، فحاول أن تستقي المعلومات من كل صوب، وأن تذهب إلى من خبر الأمر قبلك ومن مر بالتجارب التي أعطته دروساً قد تكون ثمينة جداً. اختصر الطريق واسأل وحاول أن تتفادى الأخطاء التي وقع بها غيرك. هذا في حين تواصل أعمالك طريقها التصاعدية، ويعدك الفلك بعقد مهم قد توقع عليه الآن، ويجعلك فائق الحماسة، أو منصب عال يرضي غرورك. قد تطرأ ظروف مناسبة تدور لمصلحتك وتقلب بعض الأوضاع، فتستفيد منها في حين يتأذى الآخرون.
    تطلب إليك كل الكواكب في مواقعها هذا الشهر، أن تبحث عن الاتزان ولا تحاول فرض رأيك وسلطتك على أحد. إبحث مثلاً عن المصلحة المشتركة، لكي لا تواجه باعتراض واحتجاج. قد تمر بفترة من التردد والتلعثم أو التعثر، إلا أنك تكلف بمهمات كبيرة وصعبة ولكنها مفيدة جداً. تتقدم بخطى ثابتة ولو بطيئة في بعض الفترات، وتجد نفسك في النصف الثاني من الشهر، وقد بلغت الهدف المرجو، وتخطيت المشاكل والتراكمات، واتبعت وسائل جيدة في العمل تزيل عنك الهواجس والخوف. إلا أنك ابتداءً من تاريخ 17، فقد تضطر إلى دفع مبلغ غير متوقع قد يهز ميزانيتك قليلاً، أو يجعلك تعيد بعض الحسابات.
    لا شك أن الأمر قد لا يكون سهلاً، والدرب ليست سالكة في كل حين. إلا أن الجو المتلبس يحثك على كشف الأسرار وفتح الأبواب المغلقة والسعي من أجل إظهار قدراتك، فتأتي هذه التحديات مناسبة لمولود عقرب مثلك، يكره التراجع أمام المعوقات. إن كوكب المال ما زال متراجعاً الآن في برج القوس، ما يدفعك في بعض الأحيان إلى إعادة النظر ببعض الأوضاع، ويحتم عليك دفع بعض المستحقات والديون أو يجعلك تعتمد أساليب جديدة فتعيد التفكير ببعض الالتزامات، وتعود عن قرار اتخذ في السابق، ما قد يجعلك قلقاً ومتراجع المعنويات، خاصة بين 1 و 21.
    أجواء رومنسية
    قد يكون شهر أيار (مايو) واحداً من أكثر الأشهر رومنسية هذه السنة، فابتداءً من تاريخ 8، يدخل (فينوس) إلى برج السرطان، أي موقع جيد يبعث في نفسك الأفراح ويولد جواً من الثقة والارتياح في الحب كما في أية علاقة شخصية أو عائلية. تعيش أوقاتاً نادرة واستثنائية، فتحن ربما إلى الماضي أو تتحدث عن شخص غال على قلبك بحماسة ومحبة وود. تبدو مثالياً في علاقاتك، وتنشد الحب الممتلئ نعمة وثقة وعطاء. تزول هواجس وشكوك وتهب ثقتك بل بساطة وبدون طرح الأسئلة. يسطع نجمك في كل الأمكنة التي تحل فيها، وتتعرف إلى أشخاص يثيرون في نفسك الحماسة. أما إذا كنت عازباً، فقد يحمل إليك القدر مفاجأة سارة بين 8 و 31. من الممكن أن يخفق قلبك لشخص غريب عنك يتحدث لغة أخرى، أو ينتمي إلى عالم بعيد. أما إذا كنت مرتبطاًن فقد تشعر بحميمية أكبر مع الشريك. تغير عاداتك هذا الشهر، وتعتمد أسلوباً آخر في التعاطي مع المحيط ربما، فهذه الفترة تشير إلى تغيير يطرأ على حياتك الشخصية، خاصة وأن الحماسة تغمر أجواءك عامة. بعض مواليد العقرب يشعرون بالحاجة إلى الانسجام الروحي أيضاً، وينشدون شخصاً يستطيعون أن يتعلموا منه وأن يفرحوا بالإصغاء إليه، أو يشعرون بالحاجة إلى تجربة أمر جديد برفقة الحبيب، كالسفر إلى مكان غريب، أو العمل معاً في مشروع واحد، أو أي شيء من هذا القبيل لم يتطرقوا إليه سابقاً. أما العازبون فقد يصادفون فرصاً جيدة في بلدان غريبة، أو مع الغرباء، أو في مجالات تربوية، ثقافية وحتى دينية.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آب (أغسطس)

    تنقشع السماء ابتداءً من 8
    يصر كوكب (مارس) على معاكستك في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر، ما يدعوك إلى التروي والهدوء وعدم المجابهة، بل اعتماد الوقاية والصمت، حتى تمر الأزمة بسلام. أما الأسبوع الأول فيبدو الأقسى على كل الأصعدة، في حين أن الأسابيع الثلاثة الأخيرة تعد الأفضل، ولو أنها ليست الفترة المثلى التي تصبو إليها. تسقط الحواجز الثقيلة من أمامك بعد كف (مارس) عن معاكستك، فتشعر بحرية أكبر وبحيوية وأعصاب متينة، خاصة في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر. تسجل نقاطاً لصالحك في الأسابيع الثلاثة الأخيرة، ولو أن الأمر يتطلب جهوداً مضاعفة. قد تتخلى عن مشروع، لكي تكرس وقتك واهتمامك لشيء أكثر واقعية وموضوعية. تواجهك استحقاقات كبيرة، وقرارات ومسؤوليات لا يستهان بها. تشكل الشؤون الحياتية كما العاطفية والعائلية قلقاً بالنسبة إليك، وقد تجد من الصعوبة بمكان القيام بخيار يفرض نفسه. ربما تجد نفسك أمام وضع يضطرك إلى قلب بعض الصفحات، ويكون هذا التصرف هو الأنسب في هذه الفترة. يقول المثل: (من الهم ما قتل)، حاول أن تبتعد عن الهموم، ولا تبحث عن حلول لكل المشاكل معاً، بل أجل البحث بكل أمر حتى يحين موعده. قد تضطر للاعتراف بخطأ سابق لك، أو لمواجهة بعض الحقائق، بعد فترة من الكتمان. أنصحك بمعالجة المشاكل القديمة، كي تتحرر من ثقل لم تعد تستطيع تحمله. هكذا تبدأ بإيجاد العلاج ربما. حاذر أيها العقرب الأوهام في منتصف الشهر، ولا تصدق حلولاً عجائبية قد تعرض عليك وإلا ضللت الطريق. قد يشجعك. بالمقابل، حدث ما على المثابرة في اتجاه تراه جيداً، ويعزز ثقتك بالنفس، رغم ظهور أوضاع أخرى تبدو معقدة وصعبة.
    بانتظار عودة الحب..
    ما زال كوكب (فينوس) متنزهاً بين العذراء والأسد، يروح ويعود، فيجعلك مبلبل التفكير، ويحول حياتك العاطفية إلى تساؤلات وغموض وعدم ثبات. ربما تفكر في هذا الشهر بلقاء ملتبس أو غير واضح المعالم، حصل معك أخيراً، أو تعيش أوقاتاً جيدة ووعوداً لا تلبث أن تصطدم ببعض العراقيل. يخيم القلق على شؤونك الشخصية، العاطفية منها الزوجية والعائلية. ابتداءً من تاريخ 10 قد يكفهر الجو قليلاً، تعيش بعض الألم أو الأحزان، أو تعاني من غياب لحب ملأ حياتك سابقاً، واختفى فجأة، أو هو مهدد بالرحيل. بعض مواليد العقرب يعيشون فترة انتظار، أن يرن الهاتف مثلاً، فيطلب منهم الحبيب العودة إلى سابق العلاقة، أو أن يصادفوه في مكان ما، فيلتئم الجرح وتصفو النيات. هي أحلام من المحتمل أن تراود العقرب أيضاً بالنسبة إلى حب لم يبصر النور، ويعيش في مخيلتهم، أو اعتقدوا أنه آت ولم يأت. قد يسود أيضاً حوار الطرشان مع شريك أو مقرب، ويصبح يا عزيزي العقرب، شرساً في تعاملك، غير قادر على التصرف الهادئ، واعتماد الأسلوب اللين.
    جميع مواليد العقرب لا يعيشون القصة نفسها طبعاً، إلا أن المناخ الفلكي يشير إلى العقد والصعوبات. أو مراجعة حساباتك وعلاقاتك والنظر في كيفية المحافظة عليها أو إنقاذها من بعض المطبات. لا تبالغ في التحليل بحثاً عن ما يبرز هواجسك. كن واقعياً، وحاول أن تتفهم الأمور ببساطة، وبدون أن تقع في البارانويا يا عزيزي!


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تموز (يوليو)

    أنصحك بالتروي..
    تجنب العدائية في كل الشؤون، هذا الشهر، فالتحدي لا يفيدك بشيء. أما التصلب في المواقف فقد يولد أجواء مشحونة ترتد عليك سلباً. من الممكن أن تعرف أوضاعاً مخيبة في العمل أو مزعجة، خلال هذا الشهر. لكن لا تدع هذا الأمبر يسبب بمشاكل وجدال وأزمات. إن أي مجازفة في هذا المجال تولد لك عداء قوياً ونتائج سلبية جداً على مسيرتك. عندما يعاكس كوكب (مارس)، يجب دائماً أن تضاعف الحذر، خاصة أثناء التنقلات أو استعمالك الآلات الحادة أو الكهربائية أو غيرها. تجنب المبالغة في أي شيء، في المأكل والمشرب، ولا تترك مجالاً للانفعالات الشديدة. لحسن الحظ أنك لن تفقد التفاؤل في هذا الوقت، بل تتسلح بثقة كبيرة بالنفس وتواجه التنافر الفلكي بأعصاب متينة، ولو أن كوكب (مركور) ما زال في برج السرطان مراوحاً مكانه، وواضعاً عليك الشروط والضغوط، فهو يتراجع ويجبرك على مراجعة الحسابات، وإعادة النظر ببعض المشاريع المتعلقة بالعائلة أو بالممتلكات أو العقارات أو المصالح المشتركة. من الممكن أن تنضم إلى فريق عمل جديد من أجل القيام بتدريبات أو الحصول على فترة تمهيدية قبل البدء بعمل أو بتمرينات معينة من أجل التقدم نحو امتحان. وربما تكلف بالسفر إلى الخارج، أو تقوم بمهمة صعبة، ومفاوضات دقيقة مع أشخاص متشبثين، فتضطر إلى بعض التسويات، تجنباً لإثارة بعض الأزمات، وربما تقف حائراً أمام ما يجب القيام به وما تود قوله وطرحه. أما أصعب المهمات فهي أن تفاوض عن الآخرين أو تمثل بعض الأطراف، دون أن تكون قادراً على كشف كل الأوراق. تفاجأ ببعض التأجيل والتسويف، أو بإلغاء لم تتوقعه، وتضطر إلى مراجعة بعض التفاصيل والتعديل في بعض النقاط، ما يحتم العودة من الصفر، في بعض الأحيان. أما نصيحة الفلك فهي في التفهم والتساهل والليونة مهما كلف الأمر، حتى لا تندم فيما بعد.
    الشؤون العاطفية معقدة أيضاً
    يبدو الطقس العاطفي غائماً خلال هذا الشهر. قد تعيش التباساً وغموضاً وبعض البلبلة، كما الارتباك وعدم الوضوح. كوكب (فينوس) المتراجع في برج الأسد يعرقل بعض الخطى في الحياة الشخصية، ويجعلك عصبي المزاج، عدائياً مع المقربين. تميل إلى المواجهة وفتح الملفات القديمة، أو حشر الآخرين في الزاوية ودفعهم إلى ردات فعل، قد لا يكون التراجع عنها سهلاً. ينصحك الفلك بالتعامل بهدوء وليوة، حتى تنال ما تريد بدون إثارة الأزمات غير المفيدة.
    قد تعيش حباً مستحيلاً هذا الشهر، أو ربما تضطر للانفصال أو قطع علاقة ناشئة، لسبب أخلاقي أو عائلي، أو تجنباً للخلاقات بين بعض الأطراف. كما تخشى على حبيب من تهور أو أخطاء أو تراجع صحي. تكون هذه الاحتمالات أشد وطأة في النصف الأول من الشهر، وتحديداً بين 1 و 14. فتكاد لا تفهم نفسك، أو تعيش بعض التناقضات، كأن تتعلق بشخص يتمتع بنفوذ وسلطة، ويمكن أن يساعدك في العمل، ثم تضطر للتراجع خوفاً من فضيحة أو من عدم الثبات، أو تجد نفسك منقسماً بين اتجاهين وحبين. أما الخيار بينهما فيكون صعباً، تحسم أمرك مع أحدهم لفترة، ثم تذهب إلى الآخر، وتعود إلى موقعك الأول مع حيرة وتردد. قد يعني تراجع (فينوس) أيضاً عدم القدرة على اتخاذ قرار يتعلق بوضعك العاطفي، أو التعثر بعلاقة بدت لك واعدة أكثر، أو الغموض بالنسبة إلى مشاعر أحدهم تجاهك.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 14 يدخل (فينوس) إلى برج العذراء، فتجد دعماً من قبل بعض الأصدقاء، أو ترتاح لتدخل قد يحصل لحسم بعض الأمور، أو تتخذ قرارك وتجد مخرجاً لبعض الأوضاع العالقة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)

    (ساتورن) يكف عن معاكستك
    يمكن اعتبار هذا الشهر مفترق طريق في حياتك، وفترة إعلان عن تغيير يجري على مستوى أعمالك ومشاريعك وخططك المستقبلية. يترك كوكب (ساتورن) برج الأسد، بتاريخ 2، بعد أن مكث فيه سنتين ونصف السنة، وتسبب لك بالمعاكسات والصعوبات والتجارب المرة في بعض الأحيان. أما الآن فتدخل مرحلة التعويض وتخوض مجال التنظيم وتنتصر حتى على ما كان يقيد حريتك. تشعر بالارتباك في هذه الفترة الانتقالية التي تضع أمامك احتمالات كثيرة تبلبل تفكيرك، وتجعلك غير قادر على تحديد أهدافك. إلا أنها فترة عابرة، لا بد منها لكي تنتقل إلى الجديد الذي ينتظرك. تشعر بحيوية أكبر وتتقدم بجرأة واندفاع نحو الشفاء والتخلص من الضغوطات. إن موقع (ساتورن) في برج العذراء يلائمك ويشعرك الاتزان ويخفف عنك الضغط. تشعر أنك أقوى من السابق، وأكثر نضجاً ومسؤولية. يمكن القول إنك تبدأ عملية الشفاء والخروج من النفق، خاصة وأن آخر السنة يحمل حدثاً آخر لا يقل أهمية عن تحرك كوكب (ساتورن)، وسأتحدث عنه لاحقاً.
    الجو العاطفي أقل وعداً
    ترى عزيزي العقرب، أن شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) يحمل معه تطمينات كثيرة وفي مختلف المجالات، إلا في ما يتعلق بالقلب. إذ أن (فينوس) الذي يتراجع في برج الأسد، ما زال سلباً على أوضاعك العاطفية ويدفعك إلى التصرف بطريقة خاصة ويولد في نفسك الشكوك. قد لا يتجاوب الحبيب مع طروحاتك أو رغباتك، فتشعر بالاستياء، أو تخيم الغيرة على العلاقة، وربما يعلن الفلك عن نهاية أحد الارتباطات الأساسية في حياتك. تشعر بالإحباط، تلوم الآخر على عدم اهتمام، أو تسكت على مضض، وترتاب لبعض التصرفات. قد تعيد النظر بعلاقة ناشئة، أو تسأل إلى أين أنا ذاهب؟ تكتشف ربما أن الحبيب يستغل نفوذاً لديك أو بعض القدرات، وأنه يراك جسراً إلى تحقيق النجاح المهني مثلاً، وربما يكون العكس صحصحاً، فيكتشف هو أمرك إذا لم تكن صادقاً. هذا الجو قد يجعلك أقل انفتاحاً أو راحة. بعض مواليد العقرب لا يحسمون أمرهم ويحاولون تصحيح ما أفسد. إلا أن هذا الشهر يعد بالكثير ولا بالحلول المرجوة. يتطلب ربما تنازلات كثيرة، وقبول بعض التسويات. أما الحلول النهائية فقد لا ترتسم أمامك قبل منتصف الشهر المقبل.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)

    شهر الحسم والحساب
    تقطف الآن ثمار أعمالك وتحصل على ما تستحق. إلا أن الفلك الآن يبدو داعماً لك، رقيقاً معك، يلقي الضوء على حسناتك، وربما يغض الطرف قليلاً عن بعض ما اقترفته في السابق. يحالف الحظ الشؤون المهنية، خاصة وأن (مركور) الماكث في برجك يتحدث عن مشروع مهم قد يبصر النور قريباً. ربما عملت طويلاً لبلورة هذه الفكرة، وحضرت للأمر عناية كبيرة ومفاوضات طويلة، إلا أنك تتوصل إلى النتيجة المرجوة. في بعض الأحيان يتطلب الأمر عناية كبيرة ومفاوضات طويلة، إلا أنك تحصل بالنهاية على منصب أو موقع أو عقد أو تحقق رغبة سعيت إليها طويلاً، تنظر إلى المستقبل بتفاؤل، وتعمل جاهداً لإنجاح أعمالك ومخططاتك. تكون الفترة جيدة للسفر والبدء بدراسة أو بدورة تدريبية، أو للقيام بأبحاث ودراسات وتحقيقات. أما كوكب (مارس) الداعم فقد يولد لك مناسبات جيدة، ويفتح أمامك بعض الأبواب التي كانت موصدة في السابق. الآن تدرك أن جهودك لم تذهب سدى، وأن النتائج، ولو تأخرت، لا بد أنها آتية لكي تكافئ من يستحق المكافأة. تتحسن الشؤون المالية بشكل ملفت، وقد تكون هذه بداية لأشهر آتية أكثر وعداً وازدهاراً.
    بعد مواليد العقرب يشغلون مركزاً جديداً أو يعودون إلى مكان ما بعد غياب. قد يحتاجون إلى قليل من الوقت لكي يتأقلمون مع المستجدات. أما الأمر الأكيد فهو الاستقرار المادي الذي يحققونه بعد فترة من الارتباك. يتطلب الأمر بعض التنازلات، إلا أن الأمور تسير تدريجياً بالاتجاه الصحيح.
    أخيراً.. تنتهي الأحزان العاطفية
    عليك الصبر أسبوعاً واحداً يا عزيزي، أو ثمانية أيام بالتحديد، فكوكب (فينوس) ما زال في برج الأسد حتى هذا التاريخ يعكر عليك صفو الهناء. وهو يلتقي مع كوكب (ساتورن) ليجعلك تواجه بعض المشاكل العاطفية، ما يتطلب الجدية في الحسم واتخاذ القرار. تنتقل الآن من مرحلة ضبابية إلى مرحلة أكثر وضوحاً. أما المرارة فهي شديدة، وقد ذقتها في الشهرين الماضيين، وستستمر محتملاً لها حتى تاريخ 8، حيث تتغير الأمور تلقائياً. فـ (فينوس) المنتقل إلى برج العذراء يجعلك تتقدم على خيارات جديدة وقرارات ذكية، متعلماً من تجارب الماضي ومرتكزاً على أسس متينة. تحسم أمرك وتسير باتجاهات أكثر رسوخاً، فتعرف الآن مصالحة أو انفصالاً نهائياً يريحك، وقد يكون طلاقاً. من المحتمل ، تجد السلام بعد طول انتظار وأن تقول لا لبعض العروض أو أن تسامح الآخر بناء علاقة سليمة. يتحدث الفلك أيضاً عن لقاء استثنائي قد يحصل ويشق طريقه نحو علاقة جدية. إن هذه الفترة تحمل إليك ضوءاً وإشارة إلى ما سيحدث معك في الأشهر المقبلة، وفي سنة 2008. أما إذا كنت تعاني من أزمة زوجية أو عاطفية، فقد تنتهي الآن، بزوال بعض الأسباب. إذا كنت وحيداً فقد تعقد صداقة مميزة تجعلك تشعر بالأمان، ثم تتطور إلى ارتباط أو ربما زواج. بعض موالي العقرب يعقدون زواجهم هذا الشهر أيضاً، ربما مع شخص جديد لم يكن في حياتهم في بداية السنة، ومنهم من يفرح بولادة أو بحمل أو بخبر سعيد يتعلق بالأولاد.
    تبدو الحياة الاجتماعية غنية جداً ومليئة بالمفاجآت والمواعيد والمناسبات الاستثنائية، التي تجعل مولود العقرب أكثر سعادة وفرحاً مما كان عليه في السنوات السابقة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)

    شهر الحظ والنجاح
    تنطلق بصورة ممتازة نحو نجاحات سريعة ومتلاحقة، وذلك على كل الصعد. تبدو صلباً وواثقاً من نفسك، وتحركك رغبات كثيرة ومتنوعة، فتكاد لا تعرف ما هي أولوياتك. تغمرك في هذا الشهر حماسة كبيرة، خاصة وأن شؤونك المهنية تسير في الطريق الصحيح، كما أن جهودك تلاقي ثمارها في مجالات مالية وظروف مهنية ومفاوضات وعمليات مميزة. تأتي النتائج مذهلة في بعض الأحيان، تكاد لا تصدقها أنت نفسك . تتطور الأعمال بشكل ملحوظ، وتبدو الاتصالات مميزة، فيتراءى لك أن الأبواب التي كانت موصدة تفتح كلها أمامك دفعة واحدة. على مفكرة هذا الشهر سفر أيضاً، وأرباح في الخارج أو معلومات جديدة تحصل عليها، ومعرفة تتلقاها عبر بعض القنوات. ستحب هذا الشهر عزيزي، خاصة وأنك تحتفل ربما خلاله بعيد مولدك. في كل مرة تعود (الشمس) إلى برجنا، أي في عيد مولدنا، نشعر بإشراقة جديدة، كأن الشمس تنير الدرب، وتدلنا على الطريق الصحيح. كوكب (مارس) في برج صديق هو السرطان يلبي رغباتك، حتى الأكثرها سرية. تبدو مخيلتك خصبة، فتمارس سحرك وبلهوانيتك أمام جمع يبدي إعجابه بك. كم أنت ماهر أيها العقرب في تحويل أحلامك إلى حقائق!
    تكون حريصاً هذا الشهر أيضاَ على جني الأرباح المادية، وتبذل جهداً في هذا المضمار. تحصل على ترقية أيضاً، وتوسع دائرة اتصالاتك لتشمل أكثر النافذين في وطنك وبلدان أخرى. أما مجالات المواصلات والاتصال والتجارة والتربية والفن والكتابة والإخراج والإدارة، فتبدو الأكثر وعداً لك الآن.
    الحب أكثر إشراقاً في الأسبوع الأول
    تحمل الأيام التسعة الأول من الشهر عذوبة كبيرة على الصعيد العاطفي كما الاجتماعي، ووعداً بارتباط مميز للعازبين. إلا أنك بعد ذلك تعيش بعض البلبلة والارتباك، أو تفضل الابتعاد عن بعض الأجواء الصاخبة، وتعتذر عن دعوات. قد تبرز خلافات في وجهات النظر، أو تستاء من تدخل العائلة في شؤونك الشخصية وتحتاج إلى مخرج لكي لا تتوصل إلى نقطة الصفر. يدخل كوكب (فينوس) بتاريخ 9 إلى برج الميزان، ما يثير بعض الاحتكاكات. قد يخيم شبح الغيرة من جديد على علاقتك بالحبيب، ربما تعيش ازداوجية، أو تتطلع على علاقة أكثر انفتاحاً وأقل غموضاً. بعض مواليد العقرب يعيشون مشاعر سرية بعيدة عن الأضواء ويعانون من بعض الظروف المزعجة. أو قد يكون الأمر حباً لا يستطيع الخروج من الصمت، ويبقى في القلب محفوظاً وعاجزاً عن التعبير. هذه الأجواء التي تذكر ربما بما حصل معك في الأشهر السابقة، تثير في نفسك الخشية من العودة إلى الوراء، إلا أن الأمور تتغير في الشهر المقبل، الذي يعلن عن دورة جديدة من العواطف المزدهرة تمتد على مدى السنة المقبلة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)

    هدية فلكية مميزة
    هاهي الكواكب تبتسم لك من جديد يا عزيزي، فبعد أن أهدتك حدثاً مهماً في 2 أيلول (سبتمبر) إذ خرج كوكب (ساتورن) من موقع دقيق لبرجك، إلى موقع صديق، هاهو (جوبيتير) ينتقل من برج القوس إلى موقع صديق آخر لك، هو برج الجدي، وذلك في تاريخ 18، لكي يهبك سنة كاملة من الحظوظ، منسجماً مع كوكب (ساتورن) في برج العذراء، ومع كوكب كبير آخر هو (أورانوس) المستقر في الحوت منذ بضع سنوات. إذاً تلائمك الخريطة الفلكية بشكل هائل، وتعلن عن نهاية سنة ممتازة وبداية سنة أخرى مليئة بالوعود والآمال. لا شك أن نهاية السنة هي أفضل بكثير من بدايتها التي كانت متعثرة بعض الشيء، وأذاقتك ألواناً من المتاعب والمرارة. تشتد عزيمتك يا عزيزي، وترى الازدهار من كل جوانبه يدخل حياتك، فتشعر بالحرية وتقتحم المجالات لكي تحقق نتائج مذهلة، وتخطف الحظ إلى جانبك، وتقوم أسفار واتصالات مميزة. ضف إلى موقعي (ساتورن) و(جوبيتير) زيارة (فينوس) لبرجك أيضاً، وذلك ابتداءً من تاريخ 5، ما يركز الضوء على أوضاعك العاطفية والمالية على السواء. تقوم بخيارات جيدة وتسعى إلى توحيد الصفوف وتعرف اتصالات ناجحة، تشرق خلالها بجاذبية قصوى. أما وجود كوكب (مركور) كما كوكب (الشمس) في منزل المال لديك، أي في القوس، فيشير أيضاً إلى حظ يواكب بعض العمليات، أو أرباح تسقط عليك فجأة. كذلك قد تكون المصاريف غزيرة هذا الشهر، أما الاستثمارات فتبدو مغرية جداً. يحقق التجار ربما نجاحاً في عملياتهم، أو يوقعون على عقد جديد أو يطلقون فكرة تبدو مثمرة. بعض مواليد العقرب يتلقون عرضاً مهماً جداً يناقشونه بفرح وحماسة، أما الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر فتبدو الأكثر رونقاً وإشعاعاً وحظاً وحباً.
    القلب يرتاح
    يبدو الحب سعيداً هذا الشهر ويبشر معظم مواليد العقرب بفرص كثيرة تلاحقهم إذا لم يلاحقوها. ابتداءً من تاريخ 5، تشعر أن الحبيب أو الشريك متعلق بك جداً، أو يحاول إرضاءك واسترضاءك، خاصة وأنك تتمتع بجاذبية قصوى وثقة بالنفس وشعور بالحرية والاستقلالية. تسير على الطريق الصحيح، وتختار الشريك على أسس ثابتة. لم تعد خائفاً من شيء. ولا منقاداً لأية مشاعر تتغلب عليك، بل إنك تتسلح الآن بمعنويات مرتفعة، وقدرة على تغيير الطريق في أية ساعة تشاء. أما البقاء وحيداً، إذا دعت الحاجة، فلن يجعلك خائفاً بعد اليوم أو متردداً، بل على العكس، تراه الطريق الأنسب لك في حال فشل العلاقة. أليس من الأفضل أن تبقى وحيداً بدلاً من أن تكون تعيساً في علاقة مدمرة؟ هذا لا يعني أن جميع مواليد العقرب مجبرون على هذا الخيار، لا، فإن الفلك يتحدث عن سعادة قصوى أيضاً، وشعبية وانتصار في معركة شخصية، أو عن بداية قصة جديدة تغزو قلوبهم. توقع، عزيزي العقرب، اهتماماً بك يأتي من كل مكان، ومحاولة لكسب قلبك، ولفت انتباهك. قد تبحث عن الشريك أو الحبيب، أو اللؤلؤة النادرة، وتتاح لك ظروف كثيرة للقاء. تبدو واقعياً أكثر من أي وقت مضى من السنة، لن تشعر بالضعف حتى ولو خيبتك بعض الأحداث. أما إذا تأكدت من غدر أو خيانة، فتقفل الباب وتفتح صفحة جديدة. لكن الفلك يطلب إليك الروية وعدم الاستسلام لبعض الشكوك أو الشائعات أو النميمة المغرضة، فشهر كانون الأول يجب أن يكون شهر الحب بالنسبة إليك، يحمل إليك العشق والأوقات السعيدة والرفاهة، شرط أن لا تقع في الغيرة ولا في حب التملكية. جرب الاتزان في العلاقة، فلا حاكم ولا محكوم.
    إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى القوس، الدلو، الميزان، الحمل أو الأسد، فقد يتضاعف حظك وتعيش أوقاتاً لا تنتسى وتستغل نفوذك، لكي تفرض رأيك في مجالات اجتماعية، سياسية، تربوية، طبية وتجارية.
    قد تتغير كلياً، عزيزي العقرب، فتنفتح على آفاق جديدة وتهتم ببعض المواضيع العالمية الآنية، والتغييرات والاكتشافات العلمية التي تبدل بعض القناعات، أو تطرح علامات استفهام حول بعض الانتماءات.
    تشعر بالحرية في نهاية السنة، كأن الساحة أصبحت لك، أو كأنك تحل مكان شخص آخر يودع موقعاً أو منصباً، لتكون أنت البديل.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

التوقعات العامة لبرج القوس

    سنة الفرص السعيدة
    يرعاك كوكب الحظ (جوبيتير) طوال السنة، ويسكن برجك مرتاحاً لموقعه الأصلي، ومنسجماً مع المناخ العام، هل يحمل إليك الحظ والانفتاح والطموحات، ويخدم مصالحك، فتحقق إنجازات كبيرة، وتتقدم بقفزات جبارة إلى الأمام، لا شك أن القدر يحمل إليك عام 2007 أحداثاً تترك بصماتها على مرّ الأيام، فتدهشك وتفاجئك وتحثّك على السير بسرعة ومواكبة الظروف، ليس (جوبيتير) وحده من يحميك، بل هو (ساتورن) الذي يدعم مسيرتك ويؤمّن سلامتك ويسهر على مشاريعك البعيدة الأمد.
    توقع مفاجآت كبيرة في الميدان المهني في عام 2007، وقد تكفي جهود قليلة من قبلك، لكي تتحقق مشاريع مهمة، بسهولة لم تعرفها في السابق، قد تجسّد فكرة، أو تحقق حلماً وتؤسس شركتك الخاصة أو تنشر كتاباً مثلاً، أو تطلق فكرة أو أغنية، أو تقود فريقاً أو تياراً أو حزباً، كل شيء محتمل في هذه السنة التي تحمل أحداثاً غير متوقعة يجب أن تواكبها بثقة بالنفس وبدون خشية أو خوف، إنّ هذا العام يكون جازماً بالنسبة إلى حياتك المهنية وتطلعاتك وأهدافك، فما تقوم به يكون له الصدى على مدى السنوات المقبلة. تُتاح لك فرص لكسب الأموال وتحقيق الأرباح التي لم تخطر ببالك ربما، كذلك لكسب المعرفة والانتساب إلى آفاق جديدة واختبار بعض التجارب المشوّقة، يكون كوكب (جوبيتير) في أوج عطائه عندما يسكن برجه وهو القوس، فتكون تأثيراته مهمة، ويجعل ما انتظرته طويلاً ولم يتحقّق، قابلاً للتنفيذ الآن.
    قد تحدث تغييرات مهمة في حياتك المهنية، وتتاح لك ربما فرص في بلد آخر أو مدينة أخرى أو مكان مختلف عن المكان الذي تشغله الآن، ما يحصل يتعلق بوضعك وموقعك، فربما ترضى بالانسحاب ومع تعويض، أو تنتقل إلى مركز جديد في العمل يوفّر لك حرية أوسع، وقد تبدأ بدورة تدريبية أو تكتسب معرفة جديدة أو تواصل دراسة ما لتعزيز مكانتك وإثراء معلوماتك.
    من المعروف أن مواليد القوس هم أكثر المحظوظين إجمالاً بين الأبراج، يحلمون بالثراء ويعملون لتحقيقه، أما هذه السنة فقد تتاح لهم كل الظروف لكي يحققوا الأمنيات، يرغبون عادة بحياة مترفة، سواء كانوا من الأغنياء أو لا، هذه الناحية من شخصيتهم تعزّز أكثر في هذه السنة، إنّ كوكب (ساتورن) في الأسد يدعم أيضاً خطواتهم، ما يشير إلى عمليات مالية كثيرة وأرباح ومكاسب، مع حدس يدلّهم دائماً على الصواب، يمكن القول باختصار إنّ الحظ إلى جانبهم هذه السنة، يبرعون في مجالات كثيرة، في عالم السفريات والتربية وألعاب الأطفال والطاقة والترفيه والتسلية والسياسة والتجارة والعلاقات الخارجية، وفي المجالات التقنية والتكنولوجيا، كما أن ظروفاً كثيرة تدعو مواليد القوس إلى السفر، سواء رحلوا لمساعدة بعض المقرّبين أو لتحمل مسؤولية جديدة و للمشاركة في مؤتمر أو محاضرات أو للبدء بالدراسة أو للقيام بدورة تدريبية، يترك (ساتورن) برج الأسد في 2 أيلول (سبتمبر) ويدخل برج العذارء، أي منزل الاهتمامات المهنية والعمل، فيطلب منك جهداً مضاعفاً ووعياً، ويفرض مسؤوليات ضخمة في العمل ويتحدث عن مركز أو منصب أو مكافأة أو تقدير، كما عن فرصة لتعزيز معلوماتك وتعميقها، قد تأتي عبر أ حد المسؤولين الذي يقترح عليك دورة جديدة، تؤدي إلى ترقية وتقدّم.
    بين (جوبيتير) و (أورانوس)
    لاشك أنك سعيد بقراءتك هذه التوقعات، فهدايا كوكب (جوبيتير) وكوكب (ساتورن) كبيرة، لكنها ليست مجانية يا عزيزي، ولن تتلقاها هذه السنة بدون بعض الخضَّات والمفاجآت التي يحملها كوكب (أورانوس) في برج الحوت، وعوامل (الكسوف والخسوف) التي تطالك مباشرة هذا العام.
    تعيش أوقاتاً لا تُنسى، لكنها مسبوقة في بعض الأحيان بفترات من التغييرات المفاجئة التي تطرأ في حياتك العائلية وعلاقتك ببعض أفرادها. وقد تعني هجرة لأحد المقرّبين أو تغييراً في السكن أو تبديل مكان الإقامة أو مواجهة حالة اجتماعية جديدة للوالدين أو ما شابه، فـ (أورانوس) في منزل العائلة تصبح تأثيراته أشدّ وطأة هذه السنة، لتنافره مع كوكب (جوبيتير) في برجك، وهو يشير إلى بعض اللااستقرار الذي يطال بعض مواليد القوس. ليس (أورانوس) وحده السبب، بل هناك أيضاً عوامل الكسوف والخسوف التي تترك آثارها على هذه الناحية من حياتك، وأبرزها (الكسوف) يوم 19 آذار (مارس)، ثم (الخسوف) يوم 28 آب (أغسطس)، ويشيران إلى فترة من الظروف العائشلية الصادمة أحياناً بين هذين الشهرين، وقد يعني الأمر سفراً مفاجئاً أو رحيلاً أو تغييرات في مكان الإقامة أو تجديداً في المنزل أو تعديلاً على بعض البرامج وتناقضات داخل العائلة واختلافات في وجهات النظر، أو كشفاً لبعض الأسرار أو بوحاً بما كان حتى الآن مكتوماً، أما الفترة الأكثر دقّة فقد تقع بين 6 نيسان (أبريل) و 15 أيار (مايو).

    مال ومراكز
    كثيرون من مواليد القوس بدأوا عملاً في العام الماضي أو حصلوا على ترقية أو أسَّسوا شركتهم الخاصة أو بنوا مجداً جديداً، هذه السنة سيعملون كثيراً ويربحون مالاً أكثر مما يتوقعون، ويتحملون مسؤوليات أكبر أيضاً.
    سيُطلب منهم الكثير، ويضطرون إلى القبول وبذل الجهود ومواصلة العمل والتعاون من أجل النجاح، أما سمعتهم المهنية فتلعب دوراً كبيراً في مسارهم ونجاحهم، خاصة ابتداءً من 2 أيلول (سبتمبر)، لاشك أنهم يتنقّلون كثيراً- كل حسب عمله- ويذهبون ويجيئون، وربما يوقّعون على عقود مع جهات حكومية، أو مع مؤسسات إدارية كبيرة في بلدهم أو خارجه، أما المستثمرون فلهم مجالاتهم الواسعة، وإذا كانت أكثر حظاً في مجال الألعاب والتكنولوجيا والسفر في بداية السنة، فإنها تصبح أكثر إفادة بعد 2 أيلول (سبتمبر) في مجالات الصيدلة والطب وشركات التجهيز للمستشفيات أو العيادات أو الأدوية أو كل ما له علاقة في المجال الصحي.

    كيف تبدأ السنة وكيف تنتهي؟
    يحمل إليك الشهر الأول من السنة نجاحاً وازدهاراً، فكواكب (جوبيتير) و (مارس) و (بلوتون) يستقبلون معك العام الجديد ويسكنون برجك، فتبدو شديد الحماسة، كثير الطموحات، تخطّط وتضع الأهداف أمام عينيك لكي تسير نحوها بثقة بالنفس كبيرة، أما إذا خفَّت الحماسة قليلاً في شباط (فبراير) فينصح الفلك بالتحفّظ، حتى منتصف شهر آذار (مارس)، وبالابتعاد عن النميمة والشائعات، حتى لا ترتدّ سلباً عليك، قد تُتاح لك فرص التكلم في مجال عام، أو الترويج لخدمة قضية، إلا أن المشاكل وسوء التفاهم قد تطرأ بصورة متكررة هذه السنة، ما يستدعي اتخاذ الحيطة، والاطلاع على المعلومات المهمة والدقيقة كل يوم، قبل التلفّظ بأية كلمة، أما الحذر الشديد فيجب أن يشمل كل نواحي حياتك بين نيسان (أبريل) وأيار (مايو)، إذ يجب عدم الذهاب وراء الأوهام، كما من المفترض الاهتمام بالسلامة والصحة، يبدو شهر حزيران (يونيو) ممتازاً على كل الأصعدة، تحقّق خلاله بعض المشاريع المهنية والشخصية، ثم تتراجع الأحوال قليلاً، فيبدو تموز (يوليو) مملاً بالنسبة إليك، ويكون آب (أغسطس) منذراً ببعض الخضّات، ما يفرض عليك تحفّظاً كبيراً خلال هذين الشهرين، لكي تصل إلى مفترق طريق هو شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)، حيث يدخل كوكب (ساتورن) إلى برج العذراء، ويفرض عليك تغييرات أو استراتيجية جديدة في العمل، فتصوّب الأهداف، وتفرض نفسك، إلا أن الفترة الأفضل تقع ابتداءً من منتصف شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) وحتى أواخر شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)، فتعرف نهاية سنة استثنائية سوف تحبّها حتماً، يغمرك الحظ برعايته ويحقّق لك الأحلام، فتشعر بقوّتك ونفوذك وتأثيرك الكبير بحيث لا يقاوم سحرك أحد. قد تتخطّى الأحداث في الشهر الأخير من السنة ما تخيّلته حتى الآن، تعيش أوقاتاً سحرية من المصالحة والشفاء والنجاح والحب والسعادة، وقد تتلقّى جائزة أو مكافأة وتشعر أن سنتك لم تكن اعتيادية.
    يسجّل الثامن عشر من شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر) حدثاً كبيراً آخر، هو خروج كوكب (جوبيتير) من برجك لكي ينتقل إلى منزل المال وهو الجدي، ما يعني فرصة جديدة لكي تصنع الأموال، مع تحذير من الفلك بعد الذهاب في الأوهام بعيداً والتطرّف في التفاؤل حتى لا تقع في بعض المآزق، أما عمليات البيع والراء فتؤدي إلى أرباح كثيرة، هذا إذا تجنّبت الاستثمارات المجازفة، يبدو حظك كبيراً في مجال العقارات، أو أثناء الإشراف على الممتلكات العائلية.

    عاطفياً: ميل نحو الاستقلالية وفكّ الارتباط
    معروف عن مواليد القوس أنهم مُحاطون دائماً بالأصدقاء والمعجبين والمعجبات، إلا أنّ هذه السنة تفوق كل اعتبار، إذ تحمل إليهم تألّقاً منقطع النظير وشعبية وشهرة، فيتحدّث عنهم الناس، إنها دورة فلكية استثنائية تحمل في مفكّرتها دعوات مكثّفة، لكي يعيش مولود القوس حالة خاصّة من الحركة والاجتماعات المميزة، يعقد صداقات كثيرة، ويتعرّف إلى وجوه جديدة. ولكنّ هذه السنة لا تحمل مؤشرات عن حبّ متين وعلاقة ثابتة وزواج أكيد.
    يبحث مولود القوس عن الاستقلالية، ويتحرّر من كل قيد فلا يمكن أن نعتبرها سنة رومنسية، بل إنها سنة المغامرات والانطلاق والبحث عن الذات والتحكّم بالمصير، بحيث يرفض البعض الانصياع للماضي ويتعلّمون من أخطائهم السابقة، وقد تكون الفترة الممتدة بين أواخر شهر تموز (يوليو) وأواخر شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)، مرحلة مصيرية يقرّر فيها من يعيش علاقة غير متينة، الفراق، (فينوس) يتراجع في هذا الوقت، بين الأسد والعذراء، ويتيح له الظرف لإعادة الحسابات، إلا أنّ العلاقات القوية تنتصر على كل التحديات التي يمكن أن تواجه مواليد القوس، يمكن أن نسمّيها سنة البداية أو النهاية في العلاقات العاطفية وسنة الانقلابات في الحياة الشخصية، قد تعني أيضاً طلاقاً للأشخاص الذين يمرّون بتجارب دقيقة، أو الرحيل أو الهجرة أو السفر أو البحث عن التسلية مع أشخاص غير اعتياديين، وربما يتمّ لقاء مختلف جداً عمّا عرفته حتى الآن، فتعيش قصة مميزة، ولو لم تود بالنتيجة إلى ارتباط جدّي، من المؤكد أن الصيف يحمل حرارة في العلاقات وأوقاتاً استثنائية وتغييرات مفاجئة، أو حباً عاصفاً وغيره وشكوكاً، أو علاقة مع أحد الأجانب أو خارج البلاد وقرارات كبيرة ومصيرية.
    أما الفترات الأكثر وعداً على الصعيد العاطفي فتقع في كانون الثاني (يناير)، وبين 18 آذار (مارس) و 12 نيسان (أبريل)، بين منتصف حزيران (يونيو) ومنتصف تموز (يوليو) وفي حين أن أيلول (سبتمبر) قد يشكل مفترق طريق على جميع الأصعدة، وقد يشير إلى حسم بالنسبة إلى إحدى العلاقات، فإن الأشهر الثلاثة الأخيرة من السنة قد تعني حياة جديدة بالنسبة إلى القوس وانعطافاً نحو آفاق أخرى ونزعة نحو الاستقلالية وتجنّب الارتباط، ولو أن شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) قد يحمل إليهم الدعم العاطفي من قبل الشريك أو الأصدقاء، ومحاولة الطرف الآخر إيجاد الحلول وإعادة اللحمة.
    كما لاحظت، قد يكون الحب غائباً هذه السنة، أو ربما لا يشكّل الأولوية بالنسبة إليك، ما تبحث عنه هو الاتزان والاستقرار والابتعاد عن الانفعالات، قد تنشد في بعض الأحيان الوحدة والسلام بعيداً عن المشاكل العاطفية المحبطة، هذا إذا لم تكافح من أجل قضية أو مبادئ عامة، قد تستحوذ على كل تفكيرك. الذي يلفت انتباهك هو من يجسّد لك بعض القيم، ويعمل من أجل الإنسانية مثلاً، أو يكون ملتزماً بقضية، يبحث القوس عن روحانية أعلى، فلن تروي العلاقات السطحية ظمأه إلى المعرفة والتعمّق في الفلسفة، قد يعرف أصدقاء كثيرين، ويوسّع دائرة اتصالاته، لكن حاجته الحقيقية إلى الانعزال لن يلهيه عنها أحد. يعود إلى ذاته ويجد في الوحدة نوعاً من السعادة، قد يسافر وحيداً حتى، ويبحث عن ذاته في كتاب، أو نراه ساهياً مأخوذاً في إعادة النظر بحياته أو بأحلام وأفكار لا يعبِّر عنها. هو القلق الوجودي ربما، يعيشه هذه السنة، ويطرح على نفسه الأسئلة ليكون عام 2007 مفترق طريق في حياته، أو مؤشّراً للأعوام العشر الآتية على الأقل.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الثاني (يناير)

    كالسمكة في الماء
    ليس أجمل من أن تبدأ السنة واثقاً من نفسك، متفائلاً وقادراً على اقتحام كل الساحات، بدون خشية أو تراجع. تشعر، وسط التأثيرات الفلكية خلال هذا الشهر، بالانسجام والارتياح، فتشقّ طريقك بدون تراجع، مخترقاً الحواجز إذا صادفتها، ينتظرك النجاح في كل زاوية يا عزيزي، فلا تبق قابعاً في زاويتك، خاصة خلال الأسابيع الثلاثة الأولى، لأنها نقطة الانطلاق نحو سنة مليئة بالوعود، لن تخجل من طلب حق لك واسترجاعه، أو إشغال منصب تراه يليق بك، أو تليق به، تعمل جاهداً للحصول على عائدات إضافية أو التوقيع على عقد أو التوصل إلى سلام في عملك، متوسلاً أية طريقة لبلوغ أهدافك. تلائمك هذه الفترة لكي تقوم بالمساعي اللازمة وتدق الأواب بكل اعتزاز وفخر، ولكي تبدأ بمفاوضات أساسية، أو لتسافر إنجازاً لمهمة تكلف بها.
    إذا كان (جوبيتير) و (فينوس) داعمين لك خلال هذا الشهر، إلا أن كوكب (مارس) الذي يسكن برجك ويوفّر لك هذه الحماسة، ينذر أيضاً باحتمال التعثر أو ارتكاب أعمال طيش، أو حتى التهور والتسبب ببعض الحوادث التافهة. يجب أن تكون حذراً جداً، خاصة بين 1 و 17، وأن تخفف من الجموح الذي يسكنك هذا الشهر ويملي عليك التصرفات. تميل، عززي القوس، إلى التطرف ربما وتصر على تحقيق أهدافك، مهما كان الثمن. تتحرك في كل اتجاه، وقد تتهور بعملية مالية أو بمصاريف إضافية، إذا لم تضبط نفسك. لست بمنأى عن بعض المفاجآت والتغييرات المربكة، لذلك يجب أن تُظهر هذا الشهر ليونة وإيجابية. أنا لا أخشى عليك، لأن قدراتك الأسطورية على التكيّف والتأقلم مع كل الظروف، تجعلك متفائلاً دائماً وملامساً النجاح والتفاهم مع كل الناس. ستتابع طريقك مهما حصل، إلا أن التنافر الفلكي يوم 22 بين (جوبيتير) في برجك، و (أورانوس) في الحوت، فقد يعاكس قليلاً بعض مشاريعك. أنصحك بتجنّب العناد والتشبّث، والانتباه إلى سلامتك.
    إذاً هذا الشهر يحمل إليك الوعود الكثيرة، ولكنه يدعوك إلى التصرف بهدوء ومنطق وتعقّل. أحط نفسك بالمحبين ولا تذهب حيث الأخطار. لا شك أن هذا الشهر يهبك الحيوية والديناميكية ويزيد من جاذبيتك وسحرك. تترك أثراً أينما حللت، ويطلب الآخرون حضورك في أوساط عديدة، ما يجعل حياتك الاجتماعية صاخبة ومغنية، إلا أن الحذر يبقى ضرورياً عندما تشعر بالخطر.
    مفاجآت عاطفية عذبة
    يسكن (فينوس) برج الدلو، وهو موقع جيد وإيجابي بالنسبة إليك، يحمل السعادة والنجومية والإشراق، ابتداءً من تاريخ 4، ويكون تناغمه مع كوكب (جوبيتير) في برجك هائلاً، ما يضمن نجاحاً في المجال العاطفي ويشير إلى مفاجأة حلوة قد تتلقاها خلال هذا الشهر، وتتعلق بوضعك الشخصي أو المالي. كثيرون من مواليد القوس يشعرون بالسعادة، خلال هذا الشهر، لحدث قد يطرأ أو ظروف تناسب مصالحهم. من الممكن أن تعرف لقاءً استثنائياً أو اتصالاً واعداً جداً ببعض الأشخاص الذين ينالون إعجابك أو يبعثون الاطمئنان في نفسك، سواء كان لهم تأثير في حياتك الشخصية أو المهنية. تتلقى دعوات كثيرة وتصغي إلى بوح بالحب ربما، أو إلى عرض للزواج، إذا كنت عازباً، قد تتخذ قراراً كبيراً يتعلق بمستقبلك وتشعر أنك مطمئن إلى سير الأمور. الذي يولد بلحظة هو الأقوى، ومن الصعب محوه من الذاكرة. أما إذا كنت مرتبطاً، فقد تشعر بقرب أكثر من الشريك أو الحبيب، وربما تقومان معاً بعمل مشترك أو تهتمان بهواية تستحوذ على كل تفكيركما.
    تكون عزيزي القوس محور الاهتمام خلال هذا الشهر، ويحاول الآخرون التكيف معك أكثر مما تحاول أنت ذلك. باختصار، تختار دربك وتمشي في الطليعة ويلحق بك من يحب. تتفرد بمبادرتك وتشعر أنك مالك أمرك، مستقل وقادر على التصرف بحرية، لاشك أنك تحقق تطوراً كبيراً وتبلغ أهدافك بإصرار وثقة وإيجابية.
    شهر شباط (فبراير)

    الفكر مشوَّش
    يتكون لديك انطباع سلبي هذا الشهر، فتشعر أن كل شيء يراوح مكانه وأنك غير قادر على تجسيد الأفكار وتفعيل القرارات. تخف حماستك، فتتراجع المعنويات، ولو أن الأحوال لا تستدعي ذلك، ولا تشير إلى سلبيات تتسبب بهذا الحجم من الهواجس. لاشك أن أجواء هذا الشهر قد لا تكون مشابهة لما توفر لك سابقاً، إلا أنك يا عزيزي مازلت تسير على طريق جدة، ويمكن القول إنك تقترب من أهدافك ولو بسرعة أقل، تبدو مرهف الحس، فتتأثر بمشاعر المحيطين بك وترتبك من أجلهم وتعيش مشاكلهم. بعض مواليد القوس يخشون من اهتزاز العلاقات في المحيط العائلي، ومن سوء تفاهم قد يسود، أو إلى انفصال أو بعض الأحداث الطارئة.
    لحسن الحظ أن كوكب (مارس) يجعلك أكثر صبراً وتعقلاً هذا الشهر، وأقل تعرضاً لفقدان أعصابك، تتكيف مع بعض الأوضاع التي تفرض نفسها وقد تتأقلم مع تغييرات أو تساهم أنت في إحداثها. يدعوك الفلك إلى الاستعانة بآراء الآخرين والتفاهم معهم قبل أية مبادرة، وعدم الذهاب وحيداً في قرارات قد لا تستطيع تحمل نتائجها.
    كثيرون من مواليد القوس يتوجهون هذا الشهر إلى الاستثمارات والعمليات المالية وأعمال البورصة، ولو أن الفلك يطلب إليهم التروي والاستناد إلى بعض الحسابات المدروسة، لا الذهاب نحو المغامرات بطريقة طائشة.
    إذا واجهتك صعوبات فيجيب أن تتعامل معها بروية، وأن تبتعد عن أجواء النزاعات، خاصة إذا اضطررت إلى المشاركة في مفاوضات دقيقة، وقد تتعلق ببعض الأشخاص الذين يصغرونك سناً، أو بعض المراهقين في محيطك. تبدو هذه الأمور شديدة الأهمية، إذا كنت تمارس عمل التعليم أو التدريس أو التوجيه، أو إذا كنت تقود تياراً، أو تشرف على مهمة تربوية. كذلك يتحدث الفلك عن أعمال تجريها في المنزل، أو عن ضرورة البقاء في بيتك ومزاولة أعمالك انطلاقاً من هناك. قد تُقدم هذا الشهر على دراسة جديدة لكي تعزّز معلوماتك، وتقترب أكثر من أهدافك.
    هذا لا يعني أن شهر شباط (فبراير) خالٍ من الوعود والمفاجآت السعيدة، لا بل قد يحمل معه عرضاً لعمل أو لمنصب، أو ربما يتيح أمامك بداية عمل جديدة إذا كنت باحثاً عنه، ولو كانت الاحتمالات أكبر، في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر. كذلك قد تُجري مقابلة أو تلتقي بعض الجهات، وتكون نتائج هذا اللقاء مميّزة لمصلحتك، أو تطرأ ظروف تستفيد منها، فتكون أنت الأوفر حظاً للقيام بدور أو بمهمة لم تتوقعهما.

    (فينوس) معاكس و (مركور) متراجع
    لاشك أن الأوضاع الفلكية تهدد أوضاعك الشخصية أكثر من المهنية في هذا الشباط. فـ (فينوس) في الحوت ملتقياً بـ (أورانوس) قد يثير بعض المشاكل العائلية، أو مسألة تتعلق بأحد المراهقين أو الأصغر منك سنّاً، خاصة وأن (مركور) المتراجع يشير أيضاً إلى هذه الناحية. قد تعيش انفعالات وبعض الخشية من تفاقم وضع ربما. أما أكثر المتأثرين بهذا الأمر فهم مواليد الدائرة الثانية. يتركّز الاهتمام على المحافظة على سلام عائلي وانسجام، بعيداً عن التشنّج والمخاطر. تعني هذه الأوضاع الفلكية أيضاً العودة إلى الوراء، أو إعادة النظر بعلاقة عاطفية أو عائلية تتهدّدها الأزمات. من غير المستبعد أن تُثار نقاشات عاصفة تؤدي في بعض الأحيان إلى تأجيل القرار، أو عدم القيام بحسم نهائي. بعض مواليد القوس الأكثر إيجابية قد يبحثون عن طريقة لتسوية الأوضاع وإيجاد الحلول بعيداً عن السلبيات. الفلك لا يتحدث عن علاقات جدّية في هذه الفترة، أو عن ارتباطات سليمة إلا في حالات استثنائية ربما. حتى بالنسبة إلى العازبين، فقد تُتاح لهم فرص للقاءات ترتدي طابع التسلية أكثر منها علاقات ثابتة. كذلك من الممكن أن يجتمع مولود القوس بحبيب قديم، ولكن لمناقشة بعض الأوضاع العالقة، لا لاستمرار هذه العلاقة وتنميتها. هذه الاحتمالات وغيرها ليست حتمية، إنما تدور في فلك أجواء هذا الشهر الغريب الأطوار، وكلّ فردٍ حسب وضعه واهتماماته يفهم ماذا يجري حوله، إلا أن الأسبوع الأخير قد يحمل حلولاً وانفراجاً ووعوداً جميلة وتنفيذاً لبعض الرغبات. تصبح الحياة الاجتماعية أكثر عذوبة أيضاً، فتنفرج الأسارير، ويتخذ قرار يريح بالك، أو تخفُّ الانفعالات، فتصبح أنت أكثر هدوءاً واطمئناناً.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آذار (مارس)

التغيير يلائمك
يطلّ عليك هذا الشهر بطوالع فلكية دقيقة من جهة، وواعدة من جهة أخرى، إن (الخسوف والكسوف) هذا الشهر يتمّان في مواقع حساسة من برجك، إلا أن الأفلاك الأخرى تكون في مواقع جيدة، وقد تعوض عن بعض الاحتمالات السلبية. فـ (مركور) و (مارس) يسكنان برج الدلو، ويتحدّان عن أعمال ممتازة، ومشاريع تنجزها بطريقة ملفتة، والترويج لأفكارك ومنتجاتك وأعمالك بشكل ناجح جداً. أما هذه الأجواء فقد تغمر بحسناتها أو بإيجابياتها النصف من الأول من الشهر تحديداً، خاصة إذا أخذنا بعين اعتبار موقع كوكب (فينوس) في برج صديق هو الحمل والذي لا يتركه قبل تاريخ 17، مما يجعلك فائق الجاذبية، غازياً للقلوب، تتمتع بقدرة على كسب التأييد وجذب الفرص المناسبة، من الناحية الإيجابية أيضاً تذكر الطالع الجيد بين (جوبيتير) في برجك و (ساتورن) في برج الأسد، وذلك في منتصف الشهر، والذي يحميك من أية مشاكل مادية كبيرة ويعزِّز حظّك في الميادين المالية. (أخصّ بالذكر مواليد ما بين 6 و 18 كانون الأول (ديسمبر)).
هذه الأوضاع الفلكية وغيرها تلقي الضوء أيضاً على تغيير قد يحصل ويكون لصالحك، حتى ولو لم ترَ فيه هذا الاتجاه. قد تقوم بتنقلات ضرورية للعمل أو حتى بأسفار، كما يخطر ببالك الذهاب بعيداً في رحلة استجمامية ربما. لكن الناحية السلبية تكمن في إمكان حصول أحداث مربكة، أو تغيير في مكان الإقامة بشكل مفاجئ، أو تغييرات مباغتة في المجال المهني، كأن يغيب مسؤول مثلاً، أو يُستبدل بعض الإداريين، فتعيش فترة من القلق، خاصة في النصف الثاني من الشهر، حيث تضطرّ إلى تبرير نفسك، أو شرح بعض المواقف، أو تُجبر على التكيف مع ظروف لا تراها ملائمة، بعض مواليد القوس ترتدّ عليهم هذه الأحداث إيجابياًً، فينتهزون فرصة ما لتثبيت أرجلهم، أو لتقبُّل عرض قد يأخذهم إلى مكان آخر، أو إلى عمل جديد أو منصب كانوا يحلمون به.
أما عوامل (الخسوف والكسوف)، فهي تطالك كما أشرت خلال هذا الشهر، أبداً مع (الخسوف) الذي يتم بتاريخ 3 في برج العذراء، المتنافر مع برجك، والذي قد يتسبب ببعض الأحداث المزعجة والتراجع المعنوي، ويشير إلى بعض التغييرات في العمل أو في حياة بعض الأقارب والأهل، أو بالنسبة إلى صحتك أو صحة أحد المحيطين، حاول أن تخفف من الضغوطات وأن تواجه ك أمر بإيجابية. أشدد على الإشارة بأن هذه الاحتمالات ليست حتمية، ولا تطال حكماً كل مواليد القوس، إنما هي تفسيرات لبعض المواقع الفلكية، من الممكن جداً أن تكون بعيداً عنها كل البعد. أتابع مع (الكسوف) الحاصل بتاريخ 18، وهو جزئي في برج الحوت أيضاً، إلا أن تأثيراته تبدو أخفّ بكثير. رغم ذلك كن حريصاً، ولا تهمل أية عوارض صحية أو غيرها. يشير هذا (الكسوف) في منزلك الرابع إلى احتمال تغيير المنزل أو الانتقال إلى مكان جديد، أو تبديل يحصل في مجال تربوي يخصّ أحد الأولاد، وربما إقدامك على قرار فجائي بترك عمل أو الاتجاه نحو انتماء آخر، راقب ما يحدث حولك أو معك، وحاول أن تفهم إشارات الفلك وذلك بصورة إيجابية، فتستفيد من الأوقات الجيدة، وتتجنّب الفترات الأكثر دقة.

شعور بالسعادة
يحمل إليك كوكب (مارس) ذبذباته الإيجابية ابتداءً من تاريخ 18 وحتى نهاية الشهر. فيجلب معه سعادة تتجلّى بصورة مختلفة، كأن تلتقي بحبيب حلمت به، أو أن تعزّز علاقاتك ببعض الأشخاص، أو أن تتّجه علاقتك نحو آفاق جيدة ومستقرّة. تُمارس سحرك وجاذبيتك بشكل استثنائي. تتخذ مبادرات مهمة وجذرية. تعرف لقاءات مميزة واتصالات غير اعتيادية. تشعر أنك محبوب ومطلوب، فتكون الرومنسية والحب على موعد معك. أما الحياة الاجتماعية فتبدو مشوّقة جداً، إذ تتلقى الدعوات من كل صوب، وتشارك في نشاطات كثيرة الحوافز تتضاعف كل يوم. تتعرّف إلى أشخاص عبر أحد أفراد العائلة، فتتحمّس لهم، أو تبدو سعيداً بملاقاتهم. إذا كنت خالياً فتتوفر فرص عاطفية مميزة، أما إذا كنت بانتظار أحد فقد تجده آتياً إليك زائراً يطلب رضاك. قد تحقق ما تتمناه في هذا الشهر، أو تحصل على ما كنت راغباً به لفترة طويلة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر نيسان (أبريل)

تسيطر على الوضع في الأسبوع الأول
استفد، عزيزي القوس، من الأسبوع الأول لكي تطلق المشاريع وتقدّم الاقتراحات وتطرح الأفكار وتتحدى المعاكسات وتفاوض في مجالات عزيزة على قلبك، ذلك لأن الأجواء الفلكية تبدو لطيفة معك أكثر من الأسابيع الثلاثة الباقية من الشهر، فابتداءً من تاريخ 6، يدخل كوكب (مارس) إلى مربّع مع برجك هو الحوت، لكي يعقّد لك الأمور، أو يبلبل الأجواء قليلاً، فترى أن أعمالك لا تسير بالسرعة التي تتوخاها. قد تُفاجأ ببعض الهفوات التي ارتكبتها والتي تظهر الآن مضخمة، أو تحول دون تحقيق بعض الأهداف. قد تضطر إلى العودة للوراء، والقيام بعملية تصحيح مثلاً، أو تستاء من بعض القوانين التي تسدّ عليك بعض الطرق. أما ملاذك فقد يكون الدعم العائلي، خاصة وأن (مركور) في منزلك الرابع يشدّد على هذه الناحية، ولو أنه يشير إلى بعض الانفعالات والمشاكل العائلية التي تعود للظهور الآن، وقد تتعلق بأوضاع مادية أو سلوكية أو عقارية، أما (جوبيتير) المتراجع بتاريخ 6 أيضاً في برجك، فيتيح لك الانفتاح على آراء الآخرين والتحلي بالصبر والهدوء، من أجل التوصّل إلى حلول، كذلك ينصحك باللجوء إلى الليونة والرقة بلوغاً للأهداف، بعيداً عن استعمال القوة والنفوذ.
يغيّر (ساتورن) اتجاهه، ابتداءً من تاريخ 19، ما يجعل حكمك على الأمور أكثر وضوحاً، خاصة في ما يتعلق بالشؤون المالية. قد تجد مشروعاً سابقاً يبصر النور الآن، أو يعطي نتائجه الأولية. لكنّ الوضع الفلكي بالإجمال يكون مرتبكاً ويولِّد المفاجآت، أو يشعرك بالإحباط، فيعزّز ميلك إلى الشراء والصرف والتبذير وزيارة المحلات التجارية.

كوكب الحب ألطف معك بين 1 و 12
تبدو الشؤون العاطفية أكثر رقّة في الأيام الأولى من الشهر، وتحديداً بين 1 و 12، حيث يكون كوكب (فينوس) في برج الثور. لن أقول إن هذا الموقع ممتاز، خاصة وأنه يتنافر مع كوكب (ساتورن) الموجود في برج الأسد، إلا أنه يشير إلى لقاء أو بوح أو تقارب وودّ. كذلك قد يكون هناك صلة مع الماضي، فتبحث ربما عن أصدقاء قدامى من أيام الدراسة أو الجامعة، أو حتى قد تلتقي بأشخاص تعرّفت إليهم في وقت سابق وفي ظروف خاصة. هذه الفترة تحمل ذكريات، وربما حديثاً عن بعض ما جرى في وقت سابق، فتتوضح أمور بقيت مبهمة أو غير مفهومة من قبلك. قد يفسر الوضع الفلكي أيضاً بخبر تتلقاه عن صديق قديم لم تره منذ مدة طويلة، ويكون هذا الخبر استثنائياً.
أما عندما يدخل (فينوس) إلى برج الجوزاء، أي إلى مواجهة برجك، فقد تعرض بعض الاحتكاكات، أو تعيش مواجهات أو خيبة أو قلقاً يسببه أحد المقربين. يتحدث الفلك أيضاً عن جو من الرتابة قد يسود أو الروتين البعيد عن المرح، أو عن انشغال في العمل وعدم إيجاد وقت للحب. غير أن مواجهة (فينوس) لبرجك تعني أيضاً من الوجهة الإيجابية طلباً للزواج، أو فرصة للالتزام وجديَّة في بعض العلاقات. وسط طوالع المشاكل التي ترافق هذا الخطوة، وقد تتعلق بعدم رضى من قبل الأهل أو الأصدقاء ومحاولتهم ردعك، أو إيجاد بعض الأعذار، لكي تؤجل قراراً كهذا.
شهر أيار (مايو)

حاذر الغضب والنزاعات في النصف الأول
يحمل النصف الأول من شهر أيار (مايو) أجواء متناقضة من التشنج والغضب من جهة، والأحداث السعيدة من جهة أخرى. إن كوكب (مارس) مازال في برج الحوت يعاكسك، ويضطرك إلى مواجهة بعض المستجدات الصعبة، فيسود الغضب ويعلو الصوت في بعض الأحيان، وقد تسوء العلاقات مع المسؤولين أو في العمل أو مع بعض أفراد العائلة في المنزل. يتراجع بعض الشؤون، وتجد نفسك أمام خيارات جديدة أو قرارات تُتخذ وتضطر إلى التكيف معها غصباً عنك. كن متروياً جداً في هذه الفترة، حتى لا تقع ضحية بعض الحوادث التافهة. كذلك عليك الاعتناء بصحتك، لأن كوكب (مارس) المتنافر معك يهدد السلامة والصحة على السواء.
تقلق على أثر خبر قد تتلقاه، وينصحك الفلك بالهدوء وعدم الاحتجاج أو التمرّد. إياك أن تعلم استقلاليتك، أو ترفض التجاوب مع الآخرين، تضطر إلى دفع مبالغ إضافية أو إلى تغيير مجال عملك أو الاهتمام بمسؤوليات جديدة. إلا أن طالعاً جيداً لـ (جوبيتير) يشير إلى نتائج ممتازة تتلقاها، وتتعلق ببعض الاستثمارات. كذلك قد يعني ارتقاءً مادياً اجتماعياً أو مهنياً، وذلك حولاي تاريخ 6. بعد ذلك يشكّل (جوبيتير) طالعاً سيئاً مع (أورانوس)، ما يجب أن تكون إزاءه حذراً جداً، فالاستثمارات الجيدة سابقاً قد تبدو كارثية حوالي تاريخ 10 أو قبل ذلك بقليل. كما ترى، تبدو هذه الفترة متأرجحة ودقيقة وتحتاج إلى الرويّة وعدم التسرع بأي أمر، كما إلى الاتكال على بعض الأحداث الجيدة لكي توسِّع دائرة عملياتك.
ابتداءًَ من تاريخ 16، تتبدّل الأجواء إلى إيجابية أكثر، فتكفّ الأفلاك عن مواجهتك، تنجز أعمالك وتجسد بعض المشاريع. تشعر بحرية أكبر، فتتوسع الآفاق وتسجل تطوراً مهماً. تبدو هذه الفترة جيدة للسفر أو للحصول على مهنة أو عمل تصبو إليه. تتخذ قرارات سريعة ومنطقية وتتبع حدسك فتحقق الإنجازات. كوكب (مارس) الذي ينتقل إلى الحمل، يجلب معه خبراً جيداً يتعلق بالنشاطات المهنية والأوضاع الصحية والاستثمارات المالية. قد تحقق أرباحاً وتبدو متفائلاً وواثقاً من نفسك. تُتاح لك فرص للقيام بعمليات ناجحة ومثمرة. أما الفترة الأكثر وعداً فقد تمتدّ من تاريخ 16 إلى تاريخ 21.
مغامرات عاطفية
يحمل الأسبوع الأول من هذا الشهر بعض الاحتكاكات الشخصية والمناروات أو المواجهات العائلية ومحاولة إظهار القوة والمبارزة بينك وبين الحبيب أو الزوج، يكون الحب متطرّفاً، تملّكياً، وقد ترتكب الحماقات في هذه الفترة، إثباتاً لوجود أو حرصاً على حبيب، بعد ذلك يدخل كوكب (فينوس) إلى برج السرطان، فيشير إلى فترة من المغامرات العاطفية، والتنقّل بين قلب وقلب. إلا أن ميلك إلى التسلط يبدو كبيراً طوال الشهر، وقد تستغلّ نفوذك أو قوتك أو تفوّقك على الآخر، لكي تفرض عليه ميولك وتوجهاتك، قد تجاهر بعلاقاتك بدون خفر. تتاح لك فرص اللقاء بالأحباء المفترضين عبر بعض الاتصالات العائلية في النصف الأول من الشهر، ثم عبر المناسبات الاجتماعية العامة في نصفه الثاني مميز جداً، وأن تعيش حباً كبيراً وعاصفاً، خاصة مع أحد مواليد الحمل أو الأسد، أما السرطان فقد يشكّل جاذباً غير اعتيادي بالنسبة إليك.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر حزيران (يونيو)

الكواكب تتناغم معك
يدعوك الفلك إلى الحركة والمبادرة وعدم تضييع الوقت والفرص، في شهر يبدو بنَّاء جداً. آن الأوان لكي تظهر قدراتك وكفاءتك وتعمل باتجاه أهدافك بدون تردّد. قد تحقق أمنيات كبيرة في مجال عملك، وتراها واقعاً لا حلماً، ابتداءً من اليوم. يحالفك الحظ، وقد يحمل إليك مفاجأة مالية سارة أو سفراً موفّقاً جداً واتصالات مميّزة.
تتحرّك كواكب (مارس)، (جوبيتير)، (ساتورن)، (نبوتو) و (فينوس) بطريقة منسجمة مع برجك فتدّم لك ظروفاً استثنائية وتحمل غليك الفرح والحرية والاستقلالية والشعور بالأمان.
أما المواقع الفلكية فتحثّك على العمل بالتنسيق مع الآخرين وعدم التفرد بالرأي. إذا أردت أن تبدأ بمشروع أو أن تثمره، ما عليك إلا الاستعانة بفريق عمل تثق به، خاصة وأن أمامك اتفاقات وعقوداً والتزامات تبدو أساسية جداً، وتقرّر مصيرك على مدى الأشهر المقبلة. تقتحم الصعوبات بدون خوف ولا تردّد، فتعمل بشكل ملفت وتعالج كل ما يعترض الطريق. تستعين ببعض العارفين والقادرين في مجالات دقيقة فتستفيد من خبراتهم. وقد تُباشر بمهمة جديدة مختلفة عن نوع العمل الذي تقوم به. بعض مواليد القوس يهتمون بقضية مالية كبيرة أو بمجال استثماري قد يضطرّون للسفر من أجله، أو للقيام باتصالات خارج البلاد تبدو مهمة جداً. كذلك يتحدّث الفلك عن أرباح يحقّقها الزوج أو الشريك، وتنعكس إيجاباً عليك. أما الفترة الأفضل للاستثمارات فتقع بين 1 و 24.

خبر جيد: (فينوس) يدخل برجاً صديقاً
تبتسم لك الدنيا على الصعيد الشخصي، وتحمل إليك الأفلاك مفاجأة وأجواء من الرومنسية نادرة، فكوكب (فينوس) يدخل برج الأسد ابتداءً من تاريخ 5، ويراوح مكانه فيه حتى الخريف. إنّ موقعه في الأسد قد يشير إلى أجواء حالمة وحظوظ في الحب وانفتاح ولقاءات وجمال وفنّ. تشرق في كل مكان يا عزيزي وتترك أثراً كبيراً على كل من يلتقيك في هذا الشهر. تمارس جاذبية بلا منافسة، فـ (جوبيتير) و (فينوس) يتعانقان لكي يوفّرا لك مناخاً استثنائياً لن تنسى آثاره. تقع في الغرام ربما، أو تتعلق بشخص غريب عن عاداتك وبلدك، أو ربما تعقد زواجك أو خطوبتك، أو تعيش مغامرة غير اعتيادية وودّاً وتقارباً وبوحاً.
ابتداءً من تاريخ 16، يتناغم (جوبيتير) مع (فينوس) لكي تستفيد من بعض التطوّرات التي تخدم مصالحك. قد يكون هذا الشهر هو الأفضل على كل الأصعدة. فاستفد منه، واتخذ قراراتك دون أن تترك أحداً يتدخل بها. قد تفكّر بالزواج إذا لم تعقده هذا الشهر، أو تلتزم بهذا الموضوع وتعطي كلامك النهائي. أما اللقاءات العاطفية فقد تتم في مواقع غير اعتيادية وغريبة حتى، في بلاد خارجية، أو خلال مناسبة خاصة قد تكون كمراسم دفن مثلاً، أو أثناء أدائك واجب التعزية، أو في أية ظروف أخرى استثنائية. إلا أن العواطف الجيّاشة قد تواجه خطر الغيرة والتملكيّة ومحاولة الضغط على الشريك، مما يولد مشكلة يجب تفاديها.
شهر تموز (يوليو)

هدوء وجمود
يطل عليك تموز (يوليو) باهت الملامح، بعيداً عن الوميض الذي رأيته في الشهر الماضي. تعوّدت ربما على المفاجآت وعنصر المباغتة، فيأتي هذا الشهر لكي يهدد برتابة ترهق أعصابك. إلا أن الوضع ليس سيئاً، بل هو أفضل بكثير مما ستراه حولك لأن الفلك يهديك امتيازات خاصة. لاشك أنك في وضع يسمح بإعادة النظر والتفكير ملياً بما حصل معك، وتحليل الأوضاع والإقدام على عملية تعدل وترتيب لشؤونك. الحالية تتيح لك التعمق بمسألة أهملتها حتى الآن، أو إعادة التفكير بناحية تشعر أنها بحاجة إلى معالجة. أو إنك تستعيد ما حدث معك سابقاً فتتراجع المعنويات. حاول أن تستريح، وأن تهتم بشؤون أكثر فاعلية وضرورة. ركِّزْ على أعمالك، إذ أنك تجد فيها النتائج المرجوّة، خاصة وأن الوضع الفلكي يعزز مكانتك ويلقي الضوء على كفاءتك، ما يتيح لك الاستفادة من جاذبية تتمتع بها طوال الشهر، وتكون أكثر شدّة في النصف الأول، تذكَّر أن الفلك مازال يدعمك، وأنك قادر على الانتصار على أعدائك وأخصامك بدون صعوبات، هذا إذا استطعت التغلّب على هواجسك الشخصية. قد تحقق عمليات مالية ناجحة وأرباحاً، لكن إذا واجهتك عراقيل أو اضطررت إلى تأجيل وتسويف، فقل بنفسك إنه ليس خطأك. إياك أن تفقد الثقة بالنفس، بل تعلّم السيطرة على الذات والانتظار، فالوقت سيكون لصالحك.
يساعدك أصدقاء نافذون أو قادرون يشغلون مراكز قوية، كما أن مشاركتك بعض المناسبات الكبيرة قد تساعدك على إيجاد بعض الحلول، أما الوضع العائلي فقد يبدو غير مستقرّ، ويقلق راحتك في بعض الأحيان. المهم أن تتجنب استعراض القوى الآن، وأن تتصرّف بهدوء ولياقة ولباقة. حاول أن تتكيف مع بعض الأوضاع بقدر الإمكان.
قد تُتاح لك فرص مهمّة في الأسبوع الأخير من الشهر، لكي تحقق أرباحاً عن طريق نشاطات تحبّها كالسفر والنشر والتربية والاتصالات والعلاقات الخارجية، كما النشاطات الفكرية. قد لا تُقاوم الميل إلى الكتابة والتأليف أو المشاركة في ميدان إعلامي. ينصحك الفلك بعدم المواجهة مع امرأة في محيطك المهني مهما كانت الأسباب.

(فينوس) يرعاك حتى تاريخ 15
مازال (فينوس) و (جوبيتير) يسهران على أوضاعك العاطفية، فيحملان الأخبار الحلوة واللقاءات والأجواء المغرية حتى تاريخ 15، تبدو متفائلاً وفرحاً أو متحمّساً لمشروع يداعب فكرك. تدعمك الحظوظ في هذا الوقت، وقد تُنجح مخططاتك، فتقرّر وتنفّذ. يحمل الفلك أيضاً لقاءً غير متوقع يثير ماستك، ويجعلك مقبلاً على الدنيا بشكل مميز، قد تعيش شغفاً وحباً عاصفاً يجعلك تفكّر بارتباط سريع، ولو أن الأمر قد يتأجَّل الآن.
ابتداءً من تاريخ 15 يتبدّل المناخ الفلكي، يدخل (فينوس) إلى برج العذراء، فيما يتراجع كوكب الحب بالنسبة إليك، ما يعني بداية توضيح إحدى العلاقات، أو التراجع عن بعض الالتزام أو الشعور بالمرارة أو الغيرة أو عدم الأمان، كُنْ أكثر انتباهاً لما يُقال لك في هذا الوقت وحاول أن تخفف من السلبية التي قد تخيِّم على جو العلاقات. حتى الحياة الاجتماعية تتخذ لوناً آخر، ويخف الوهج الذي عشته منذ الشهر الماضي.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آب (أغسطس)

    نجاح يتحدّى العراقيل
    تدخل شهراً كثير الحركة والصخب، يحمل إليك وعوداً وأعمالاً كثيرة ومفاجآت يبدو بعضها مربكاً، إلا أنك قادر على تحويل بعض التجارب إلى نجاح كبير، يساعدك في ذلك حسّك التنظيمي وتحليلك الصحيح للأوضاع وثقوب نظرك وقدرتك على التقاط الفرص الممتازة.
    يمكن أن تتوقع الآن تطوّراً كبيراً ونجاحاً في بعض الدراسات أو سفراً واعداً جداً. بعض مواليد القوس يحصلون على ترقية أو جائزة أو مكافأة خلال هذا الشهر. إلا أن كوكب (مارس) يواجه برجك اعتباراً من تاريخ 7، فيدخل الجوزاء، لكي يعرقل بعض الخطوات، ما يجعلك تضاعف الجهود، متحدّياً كل من يروق له أن يعترض الطريق. تعيش استعراضاً للقوى ومبارزة مع طرف يريد إثبات تفوّقه عليك. حاول أن تخفف الوتيرة، إذا لم تشأ الدخول في نزاعات أنت بغنى عنها. أما مواجهة (مارس) لبرجك فيتزامن مع وجود كوكب (فينوس) في العذراء، أي في مربّع مع برجك. (فينوس) و (مارس) يتنافران في ما بينهما ويعاكسانك في الوقت نفسه، ما يدعو إلى التروي وضرورة التعاون وتخطّي بعض الجدل توصّلاً على تفاهم. هذا ما ستقوم به الآن، فالتهور والطيش والعدائية أمور تولِّد أخطاراً أو تسبب ببعض الحوادث وتجعلك تدفع ثمناً مجانياً لذلك. أما هذه المواقع الفلكية فلن تمنعك من تحقيق بعض الرغبات والانتصار على منافسين ولو شرفاء، أو من الاقتراب من طموحاتك، حتى ولو أخذتك إلى خارج البلاد لعمل جديد تقوم به أو لمهمة قصيرة تعود بعدها إلى مواقعك. ينصحك الفلك بالتعرّف إلى الأشخاص المناسبين والقادرين على مساعدتك، كما بالاتصال ببعض الذين يقدّمون لك النصيحة والمحبة بدون مقابل.
    ينتقل أيضاً (جوبيتير) بـ (بلوتون) ويشكّلان معاً طالعاً جيداً بتاريخ6، ما يحميك من أي أذى أو خطر. قد تحقّق الأمنيات، وتحصل على أخبار ممتازة، أو ينقذك القدر من ورطة أو مأزق.
    إلا أن هذا الشهر يحمل أيضاً (خسوفاً) كلياً في مربّع مع برجك، أي في الحوت، وينصحك بالحذر لجهة الصحة والمعنويات، وذلك ابتداءً من تاريخ 14، (صرت تعلم أن تأثيرات (الخسوف) تبدأ قبل أكثر من عشرة أيام على الأقل)، كُنْ متحفّظاً إذا شعرت ببلبلة، ولا تلجأ إلى وسائل غير مستقيمة في العمل أو في أي مجال آخر. تجنَّب التطرّف في أي مجال، ولو أن الذبذبات الفلكية ستساعدك على اجتياز هذه المرحلة، والتخلّص من أية مشكلة أن نزاعات شخصية، مهنية أو اجتماعية. كأنّ السماء تحميك وسط هذه الفترات الدقيقة.

    حالة القلب أفضل ابتداءً من 10
    تتعرّض في الأيام التسعة الأولى من الشهر لبعض الإحباط أو الشعور بالضجر أو لتعثّر الحوار مع الحبيب أو أفراد العائلة. ابتداءً من تاريخ 10، تتبدل الأمور نحو الأفضل، إذ أن كوكب (فينوس) يعود أدراجه إلى برج الأسد ويتحدّث عن لقاءات مميّزة أو حدث مهم، قد يُترجم بسفر إلى الخارج مع الحبيب، أو باكتشاف لأمر مهم يسعدك. قد تتعرف إلى شريك مناسب إذا كنت خالياً، رغم بعض الإزعاجات الصغيرة المحتملة، والتي يتسبب بها أطراف أخرى. تبحث في هذه الأثناء عن شريك مثقّف، متعلّم، بإمكانه إثراؤك بالمعلومات والمستوى الذي يتمتّع به. من المحتمل جداً أن تُتاح لك فرص التعرف إليه أثناء رحلة تثقيفية أو اجتماع أو سفر أو أثناء المشاركة في مهمّة خارج بلادك مع بعض الأجانب، ليس من المستبعد أن تدقّ أبواب بعض النافذين، أو تكون لك علاقة مع بعض المسؤولين في عملك أو الذين يكبرونك سناً. إلا أن كوكب (مارس) في منزل الحوت، أي في الجوزاء، يدعوك إلى عدم المواجهات مع الحبيب وتجنّب التحدّيات، كما الازدواجية أو الاستهتار ببعض الالتزامات.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)

طوالع فلكية دقيقة
ضاعف حذرك خلال هذا الشهر، وكن واعياً لكل كلمة أو حركة. كن متنبهاً أثناء قيادتك السيارة، أو مشاركتك في اجتماع أو مقاربتك للحبيب، رتّب أمورك وخفف من التشنج أو الغضب. لاشك أنك تتمتع بقدرات هائلة لكسب أية قضية والخروج منتصراً من أ] موقف دقيق، تتمتع هذا الشهر بحجج ممتازة، وسرعة لكي تصوِّب سهامكم وتخترق الصعوبات. إلا أن ميلك إلى فرض الإرادة بصورة قاسية قد يولِّد حولك عدائية. تتحدّث المواقع الفلكية هذا الشهر، عن كواكب تتنافر مع برجك، موجودة في العذراء والجوزاء، وهما برجان يشكّلان مربّعين معك. ضِفْ إلى ذلك (الكسوف الجزئي) يوم 11 في برج العذراء، ما يجعل هذه الفترة مربكة قليلاً، ومعرَّضة لبعض التقلّبات والعقد. تستاء من بعض الذين يخلقون المصاعب والصعوبات في كل مرة، فتثار نقاشات حامية ومواجهات. يخيّم التردد على مشاريعك وأعمالك، ما قد ينعكس سلباً على صحتك وأعصابك، فكن متيقظاً، خاصة حتى تاريخ 26.
يحذّرك الفلك أيضاً من استثمارات مجازفة، أو مواجهات مع السلطة. لا تعتقد أن الحق فقط قادر على نصرك، واحسب حساباً للقوة. قد تسأل: أما من وجه إيجابي لهذه التأثيرات؟ الجواب أن وكب (مركور) يتحالف معك هذا الشهر، خاصة ابتداءً من تاريخ 5، حيث يسهّل أمامك الاتصالات، ويولّد مناخاً من التفاهم إذا شئت، فتعرف لقاءً مميزاً، أو تطوراً لظروف يخدم مشاريعك، لكن معاكسة (مارس) تتطلب منك أيضاً التروي إزاء نية عدائية باتجاهك، أو محاولة فرض سلطة معينة، لأسباب فد لا تكون متعلقة فقط بالمصالح المهنية.
لا شك أن هذا الشهر قد يشكل مفترق طريق في حياتك، إذ تحصل فيه تغييرات إلى الأمور. ضف إلى ذلك تراجع كوكب (فينوس) الذي يستدعي الانتباه للصحة واعتماد أساليب جديدة، إذا لم تكن القديمة مفيدة. كذلك يدعوك (ساتورن)، في موقعه الجديد، إلى التروي في المجال الاستثماري والمالي وضبط النفس أمام الرغبة في الصرف والتبذير، خاصة في هذا الشهر الذي يطلب إليك التروي وعدم الخوض في مغامرات غير محسوبة.

الشؤون العاطفية محميّة
لحسن الحظ أن الوضع العاطفي يبدو محمياً من هذه التأثيرات المربكة، فكوكب (فينوس) يدعم قدرك العاطفي وحياتك الاجتماعية. يتحدث ربما عن نزاع مع أحد أفراد العائلة وبعض التهديدات التي تتعلق بعلاقة وخلافات وانفصال، إلا أن فرص إعادة اللحمة كبيرة، والتسوية تبدو الحل المناسب خلال هذا الشهر، خاصة إذا اعتمدت الرقّة والليونة في التعامل. قد يخيّبك أحد مواليد القوس مثلك، أو الحوت أو الجوزاء أو العذراء، وتشعر بالحاجة إلى مواجهته. أما الحكمة فتقضي بالابتعاد وإعطاء الوقت حتى تُسوّى الأمور. غير أن الفلك يتحدّث عن تقارب وتودّد وسلام بعد عراك. حاول أن تجد الحلول قبل تاريخ 23، ولا تراهن على الأسبوع الأخير من الشهر، الذي لا يحمل إليك الفرص المناسبة ذاتها.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)

ضغط في النصف الأول وانفراج في النصف الثاني
لاشك أن السماء هذا الشهر، تبدو أكثر صفاءً مما كانت عليه في الشهر الماضي. تسقط الحواجز تدريجياً وتعود الأمور إلى طبيعتها. إلا أن بداية تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) تحمل تنافراً بين (جوبيتير) في برجك، و (أورانوس) في برج الحوت، يبلغ درجاته العالية ويولِّد النزاعات والعدائية والميول الرافضة، في النصف الأول من الشهر تحديداً، قد يطرأ اللامنتظر أو اللامتوقع ويشعرك بالإحباط، ما يستدعي الهدوء وعدم إحداث أي تغيير قد يرتدّ سلباً عليك. قد تشكو من جو قاسٍ وتشنجات ومواجهات مع بعض النافذين أو المسؤولين، تترتّب عليك مسؤوليات يصعب إنجازها، فتجد نفسك مرتبكاً أمام بعض الاستحقاقات أو التقلبات التي تغير منهاجك أو عاداتك. لكن الأمور لا تلبث أن تتغيّر، فتلمس تصحيحاً لوضع سابق تسبّب لك بظلم، أو تجد بصيص نور لمشروع تعثّر في الأشهر الماضية. فـ (جوبيتير) متحالف مع (نبتون) لكي يعيد إليك الإشراق والقوة، وهو يحمل أجواء استثنائية واعدة جداً. في نهاية الشهر تخففّ الآثار السلبية. أسارع إلى القول إنك منذ الآن وحتى نهاية السنة ترى الدرب أمامك سالكة، وتشعر بسعادة اللقاء والمواعيد والاتفاقات والعقود والآفاق الجديدة.

عاطفياً: راهن على الأسبوع الأول
تتحسّن العلاقات مع المحيط، في الأيام الثمانية الأولى من الشهر التي تبدو ممتازة، تحمل إليك الرقة والود والحب. إلا أنك بعد ذلك قد تشعر بالوحدة، أو تجد نفسك منعزلاً، أو بعيداً عن الحبيب أو منفصلاً عنه. تنطوي على نفسك، وتقبع في زاويتك رافضاً الحوار. يدخل (فينوس) إلى برج العذراء، وقد يتسبّب ببعض البلبلة فتعيد النظر ببعض العلاقات، قد تخاف من بُعاد، أو تعيش حزناً بسبب قرار اتخذ وآلمك. تغير اتجاهاتك، أو تضع حدّاً لعلاقة لم تعد ترضيك، أو ربما هو الحبيب يختار الرحيل والتحرر من قيود وشروط لم يعد يطيقها. بكل الأحوال، تجد نفسك أمام قرار لابد من اتخاذه. ينصحك الفلك بعدم التسرّع بأي جديد وتجنب تعليق الآمال على بعض الإشارات الإيجابية، مهما كان نوعها. لا تستثمر في علاقة لست متأكّداً من تطوّرها، إحم نفسك من الأوهام وكن واقعياً. إذا كان عليك الحسم فتقبله بإيجابية وانفتح نحو آفاق أكثر وعداً ربما، لا تخف من اتخاذ مبادرة إذا كانت ضرورية، ولا تخشَ من الخطوة الأولى، فالشجاع وحده يتقدم بثقة، وأنت أشجع الشجعان أيها القوس!


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)

تأُّلق، وحيٌ ونجاح
تتمتّع بتأثيرات فلكية مناسبة للعمل والنجاح والارتقاء الاجتماعي والاستثمارات والتوظيفات المالية الناجحة. قد يحالفك الحظ في بعض العمليات العقارية أيضاً، أو إذا رغبت بشراء منزل أو سيارة أو إحداث تغيير في حياتك، وذلك مدعوماً من (جوبيتير) و (نبوتون) اللذين يوفّران لك أيضاً الوحي والإلهام، خاصة إذا كنت تعمل في مجال فني أو موسيقي أو أدبي، أو أي مجال خلاق، فتتسحق هذا الشهر كل التهاني. يريد منك الفلك أن تختار طريقك، شرط أن توفر لك الطمأنينة. لا تلحق بالآخرين، بل ادعهم لكي يتكيَّفوا مع خياراتك.
قد تكون الأيام العشرة الأولى مناسبة لمراجعة الذات وتوضيح الأهداف ومعرفة ما هي خياراتك الحقيقة. بعد ذلك تنتقل إلى التنفيذ، وتتاح لك فرص لذلك، متّكلاً على حدس كبير يدلّلك على الطريق الواجب اعتمادها، وعلى وحي إلهام مميزين يمنعانك من ارتكاب الأخطاء. قد تجني أرباحاً كثيرة، إلا أنّ السعي من أجلها يبدو دقيقاً، أما نصيحة الفلك فهي في التكتّم، وعدم التسرع في الكلام، والحفاظ على بعض الأسرار، وعدم التسرع في التعبير عن الآراء، أو إعلان الحرب بدون الاستناد إلى الوسائل اللازمة.
أما لقاء (جوبيتير) بـ (بلوتون) في أواخر الشهر فقد يعلن عن نجاح تحققه، أو فوز أو انتصار، وربما يحمل إليك جائزة أو تكريماً أو ترقية، أما إذا كنت تعمل في الشأن العام، فقد تقود فريقاً في هذه الفترة أو تُنتخب لموقع نافذ أو لشغل منصب كبير.
إذا أردت أن تعرف مفاتيح النجاح في هذه الفترة، فهي التمهّل والدراسة والتطير الفعّال، وذلك من الآن حتى عام 2009.

لدورة العاطفية أفضل ابتداءً من 9
يحمل الأسبوع الأول من هذا الشهر أجواء عاطفية ملبّدة قليلاً. قد تكون ملتهياً عن الحبيب بأعمال وانشغالات تشعره بالحزن. كذلك قد ينقطع حوار في مجال عائلي أو شخصي، ويسود سوء التفاهم بعض العلاقات، تعيش خيبة عاطفية، أو تتحمّل جرحاً في هذه الأثناء، ولو أن النصيحة هي في التوضيح والكلام الصريح، بعد ذلك يدخل كوكب (فينوس) إلى برج الميزان، ويعلن عن وقت من التسويات والحلول والسلام والتقارب من الحبيب أو الشريك، أو من الانطلاق لغزو الحب حيناً، أو التقاط الفرص أحياناً أخرى، هذا إذا كنت خالياً. يتحدث الفلك أيضاً عن معاودة لقاء وعن مصالحة أو رؤية أصدقاء قدامى غابوا عن نظرك طويلاً، كذلك قد تعقد صداقات جديدة، فتكون الأجواء واعدة، وتتحدّث عن تطوّرات تجعلك سعيداً. أما الفترة الأكثر وعداً فتقع بين 9 و 26.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)

هدية من السماء
دخلت شهراً من الأحداث السعيدة والمفاجآت المرضية والشفاء والمصالحة وإطلاق المشاريع والنجاح والانتصار. تتحالف الأفلاك لكي توفّر لك مناخاً استثنائياً قد لا يتكرر في كل مرة. إن كوكب (جوبيتير) الذي مازال يسكن برجك، بالإضافة إلى كوكب (بلوتون) الذي هو ماكث عندك منذ سنين طويلة يلتقيان، وقد يكون اللقاء في أعلى درجاته بتاريخ 11، لكي يحمل هذان الجباران إليك فوائد كثيرة، وفرصاً غير عادية، وقدرات هائلة، وحظاً قلَّ نظيره. إنّ هذا اللقاء لم يتم إلا منذ اثني عشر عاماً، وها هو اليوم يحمل إليك الأخبار السارّة، ويدعوك إلى العمل والانطلاق والحلول لبعض المشاكل المالية. لاشك أن الأعمال تكون كثيرة هذا الشهر، وربما مرهقة، إلا أن الحظ يرافق الخطا، وهو يغمر جميع مواليد القوس ويخصّ بالذكر مواليد الدائرة الثالثة.
يترك كوكب (جوبيتير) برجك بتاريخ 18، ويدخل إلى برج الجدي، أي إلى منزل المال، لكي يسلّط الضوء أيضاً على مشاريع كبيرة وأرباح وعمليات تخوضها، ابتداءً من الآن وطوال السنة المقبلة، فيكون موقعه جيداً ومتناغماً مع كوكب (ساتورن) في برج العذراء، ليوفّر لك الفرص الجيدة، لكنه يدعوك إلى التروي، والتصرف المستقيم، وعدم التلاعب بأية تفاصيل، وضرورة الاستقامة حتى تحقّق المبتغى.
تمارس يا عزيزي، سحراً كبيراً وتأثيراً لا يترك أحداً لا مبالياً. تتمتّع بقدرة على الإقناع والتحليل، فتحقّق المعجزات في الميدان الذي يخصّك. قد تُتاح لك فرصة القيام بمهمة دقيقة جداً أو إشغال منصب أو تبوؤ مركز مهم، أو تُستدعى إلى مكان للعب دورٍ جماهيري ربما، حاول ألا ترفضه.
ضِفْ إلى (جوبيتير) و (بلوتون) و (الشمس) كوكب (مركور) الذي ينضم إلى الكواكب الأخرى في برجك، ويبشّر بثلاثة أسابيع من الإشراق. تحقّق النجاح في المساعي والتحرّك والمبادرات والمفاوضات، ما في علاقاتك واتصالاتك الشخصية. تُذهل الآخرين بقدراتك الفكرية والعملية وبمهارتك وحنكتك. قد تُوقِّع على عقد أو تضطر إلى مضاعفة العمل، وتبدو سعيداً بما تفعل. لا يمكن ألا تتأثّر بهذه الطاقة الإيجابية التي تتحدث عنها الأفلاك. قد تستفيد من أي حدث عام يحصل، من انهيار أحد الأنظمة مثلاً، أو من وصول حزبك إلى السلطة، أو من غياب قيادي تحتل مكانه. يشير الفلك إلى ثراء ونفوذ وسلطة، أو إلى لعب دور مهم في مجال أضيق، كل حسب موقعه وميوله وانتماءاته. بعض مواليد القوي يتبوَّأون مركزاً حكومياً، أو يُنتخبون ليمثّلوا جهة اجتماعية أو سياسية أو اقتصادية أو دينية أو ما شابه.
لاشك أن هذا العام كان مزدهراً، وها هو يعلن عن فترة أخرى من الازدهار المالي، لكن مع بعض التحفّظ ومراجعة الحسابات، فكوكب المال يبدأ بالتراجع يوم 19، ويدعوك إلى مراجعة بعض الترتيبات في حياتك المالية. يقدّر الآخرون مهاراتك في هذه الأثناء، وقد تُكرَّم على إنجاز حقّقته.

اجتماعياً: تمارس سحرك وتمشي
ما زالت الدورة الفلكية الإيجابية متواصلة، فتتيح لك عقد لقاءات عذبة وتوسيع دائرة معارفك. تترك أثراً هائلاً على من تلتقيه الآن، وتمارس سحراً لا يقاوم، فـ (فينوس) في برج العقرب لا يتحدّث عن علاقات ثابتة وحب متين، بل عن حياة اجتماعية صاخبة، وتنوّع ومغامرات ربما، والتلذّذ برؤية الآخرين يأتون إليك طوعاً، أو يؤخذون بجاذبيتك وسحرك. من غير المستبعد أن تبتعد عن أية علاقة تلوِّح بالجدية، إلا أنك تقضي شهراً من التسلية والمرح واللعب، وترك الآخر يحبّك بأنانية ربما. تحلم بجديد وبسفر، وتحاول أن ترضي من يحرص عليك بدماثة أخلاق وعذوبة تصرّف، إلا أن قلبك لا يعرف غلياناً في هذه الفترة، بل هو منشغل في مجال آخر، قد يكون مهنياً أو مالياً، أو ربما هو استقبال للمهنّئين في نهاية هذا العام، أو اهتمام بابن أو ابنة يحتاجان إلى رعايتك.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

التوقّعات العامة لبرج الجدي

    سنة المشاريع الواعدة
    تُتيح لك هذه السنة فتح الأبواب الواسعة والتخطيط والبناء لمستقبل أفضل، مدعوماً بمواقع فلكية جيدة تعزّز أوضاعك أكثر، كلما اقتربت من فصل الخريف، وتحملك إلى أجواء من التألق والنجاح والانتصار، في نهاية السنة. إذا نظرنا إل خريطة السماء فنراها واعدة لأنها تحمل إليك فرصاً كثيرة، وتعفيك من معظم التأثيرات السلبية على مدى السنة. تتبلور قواك الفكرية والجسدية والمعنوية، فتقوم بكل المساعي اللازمة لتعزيز أوضاعك، وتُتاح لك ظروف لإثبات مهارتك في عالم التجارة والاتصال والفن والسياسة على السواء. تبدو الحظوظ كبيرة جداً، ترافقها ظروف مفاجئة تستدعي حنكة في التصرّف وحسن إدراك.
    تُواجه أحداثاً خارجية تتطلّب الكثير من التفكير والهدوء ومراجعة الذات، وهذا ما ستفعله في عام 2007. تعود إلى ذاتك وتطرح الأسئلة، ماذا تريد من الحياة؟ وما هي أهدافك وحاجاتك الحقيقية؟ إلا أنك تنطلق على أسس متينة، مسلّحاً بقدرات كبيرة، فتتخطّى المخاوف والهواجس، كلما مرَّ شهر من هذه السنة. يدعوك الفلك هذا العام إلى الانسجام مع نفسك، وعدم التسرّع في أية مجال كان، وتجنّب المجازفات يغر المحسوبة تفادياً لخسارة محتملة. لا ترتبط إلا بالتزامات مدروسة وواعية، ولا تستثمر إلا في مجالات أكيدة، بعيداً عن المغامرات. لحسن الحظ أنّ طبيعتك المحافظة تساعدك على ذلك، حتى إذا ما أطلَّ شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) تشعر بالاستقرار في الأوضاع. كوكب (ساتورن) يتيح لك تحقيق الأمان الذي تصبو إليه منذ مدة طويلة. تقترب كثيراً من أهدافك، وتحقّق بعض أمنياتك وتثبّت أوضاعك، أو تبدأ بجديد. تحمل إليك الأشهر الأربعة الأخيرة من السنة انطلاقة مهمة نحو دورة من الحظ استثنائية، تدرك وجودها في الشهر الأخير ربما، عندما تُقوِّم ما فعلت وترى إلى أين وصلت، شرط أن تتبع نصائح الفلك، خاصة في الفترات الدقيقة، والتي أتابعها معك شهراً بشهر، أسبوعاً بأسبوع، يوماً بيوم. إلا أنني أسارع إلى تطمينك بأن لا شيء يهدد استقرارك الشخصي أو المهني في هذه السنة!

    الوضع المادي إلى ازدهار
    إن الأوضاع المهنية والمالية تشكّل بالنسبة إليك، عزيزي الجدي، الأولوية في الحياة عامة. وأما هذه السنة فيكون الوضع المادي أكثر إشعاعاً من أي شيء آخر. تبحث عن الأرباح والاستثمارات والتوظيفات المالية. كذلك تتحدّث الكواكب عن علاقة بين عالم المال والاتصال والاجتماع والإعلام والسياسة. قد تجني الأرباح من طرق عديدة في عام مليء بالأحداث والمستجدات. تكسب بواسطة تفكيرك ومهارتك في الاتصال والتواصل بالآخرين. قد يكون مجال التعليم والكتابة والتأليف والإعلام والإعلان والترويج والبيع والمواصلات مثمراً جداً بالنسبة إليك. كل ما يتعلق بهذه المجالات، أو يمتّ لها بصلة، يبدو مصدراً للنجاح، في سنة مميزة جداً. إلجأ إلى العارفين في ميدانهم، و (أعط خبزك للخباز ولو أكل نصفه)، كما يقول المثل. حاول أن تكسب هؤلاء إلى قضيتك أو لبيع بضاعتك أو لترويج فكرة أو لتعريف الآخرين بالسلع التي تريد توزيعها، ومن أي نوع كانت. أنت بحاجة إلى الانتشار والتوسّع وإيصال الرسالة إلى أكبر عدد ممكن من الناس. هذا هو السر في نجاحك خلال هذا العام.
    معلوم أن مواليد الجدي هم من أفضل الإداريين الماليين أو الاستراتيجيين في وضع الخطط وإحراز النتائج المثمرة. قد يتركون بصماتهم في عالم الضمان والشؤون الضريبية والشراكة المالية والاستثمار. إن التوافق بين (ساتورن) و (بلوتون) حتى أيلول (سبتمبر) يُتيح لهم تحقيق بعض النتائج العملية المهمة، خاصة إذا اعتنوا بعائدات الآخرين الذين يوكلونهم أموالهم. قد تجد نفسك، عزيزي الجدي، أمام أعمال لا منتهية يجب حسمها وإكمالها بعد أن أهملها آخرون. لا تخشَ من التحضير لجديد، وبناء عمل يتطلب رويّة ووقتاً وحكمة لكي تعلن عنه في نهاية السنة، أو تطلقه للنور بعد دراسة عميقة وترتيبات وتنظيم.
    تفيدك أيضاً الأعمال الخيرية والاهتمام ببعض الجمعيات أو الأشخاص المعوزين. قد تهتم بهذه الأمور وتلفت الأنظار، أو يكون إنجاز لك في هذا المضمار منطلقاً لكسب التأييد والعطف والتقدير.
    لا تنسَ أن الحدس يخدمك جداً في كل المجالات المالية هذه السنة، فتلاحظ أن (أورانوس) في الحوت، وهو كوكب المال بالنسبة إليك، يجعل أحوالك المادية متأرجحة وغير مستقرة منذ بعض السنوات. وعندما يتعاطف معك، يُسرِّع الأعمال والأرباح، بحيث تفوق توقعاتك في بعض الأحيان، أما عندما يكون في درجة متنافرة معك، تشعر بالتباطؤ ومراوحة المكان. هذه السنة تتفهّم النمط أكثر من السابق وتتفاعل معه وتتكيف، فـ (جوبيتير) في منزلك الثاني عشر، أي في القوس، يعزِّز أيضاً هذه القدرات، لكي تتفهّم قوانين الطبيعة والفلك، فترضى بالابتعاد عن الضوء أحياناً وإعادة النظر والتفكير في برنامج جديد أو تعديل بعض الإجراءات. توصيك الأفلاك بالتروي في بعض الأحيان، وعدم التسرّع، وترسل إليك الإشارات الضرورية في الوقت المناسب. أما الازدهار فلن يكون ملموساً قبل نهاية السنة، أي عندما يتحوّل الفلك كلّياً لمصلحتك، فينتقل (ساتورن) في 2 أيلول (سبتمبر) إلى العذراء، ثم يأتيك كوكب الحظ في 18 كانون الأول (ديسمبر) زائراً، لكي ترى الانقلابات في الأوضاع تدور لمصلحتك.

    بداية ونهاية مناسبتان
    تقدّم إليك الأفلاك بداية سنة مميّزة وإيجابية، قد تلمس فوائدها ابتداءً من منتصف كانون الثاني (يناير)، فتكون الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى فترة من البناء والتحضير وبذل الجهود لبلوغ الأهداف المرجوَّة. لا تحكم على قدرك من الأيام الأولى فقط، لأنك بعد ذلك تلمس الدعم الذي يرافق الخطوات في غالب الأحيان. حتى تجد في شهر شباط (فبراير) فرصاً أكيدة ومهمة للانطلاق نحو تنفيذ الأهداف. كما أن شهر آذار (مارس) الذي يحمل عوامل الخسوف والكسوف يجعلك مزوّداً بقدرات كبيرة لتحسين أوضاعك المهنية، وتأمين استقرارك المالي. أما إذا شعرت في شهر نيسان (أبريل) بالارتباك، فلأنك تبدأ جديداً، أو تغيّر مكانك، أو تضاعف جهودك وتعمل ساعات أخرى من أجل إنجاز عمل أو مشروع. وقد تتعثّر الخطوات بين منتصف أيار (مايو) وأواخر شهر حزيران (يونيو)، فتنغمس في ملفات كثيرة ودراسات ومراجعات، أو تضطرّ للتكيّف مع ظروف وأجواء جديدة، فتعيش هواجس وقلقاً، وتبذل جهوداً فائقة لكسر الحواجز المفاجئة، إلا أن الأمر لا يستمر طويلاً حتى تلمس انقلاباً في الأوضاع في شهر تموز (يوليو) الذي يحمل إليك تغييرات مناسبة وتسهيلات كثيرة، فتتفكّك العقد وتزول القيود، لكي تمارس سحراً منقطع النظير في آب (أغسطس)، وتحرز نجاحاً مادياً متميّزاً، كما المعرفة في بعض المجالات التي تخدم تطلّعاتك المستقبلية. عندما يدخل كوكب (ساتورن) في أيلول (سبتمبر) إلى برج العذراء يفتح أمام صفحة جديدة أكثر وعداً حتى ممّا عرفته سابقاً. يكثر العمل، حتى ولو رافقه بعض التوتّر. أنت قادر على خوض كل المجالات بثقة بالنفس كبيرة، فتتخذ قرارات مستقبلية تحدّد مواقعك. تكون نهاية السنة واعدة جداً، حتى ولو اضطررت إلى بعض التنازلات، أو راوحت مكانك في شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) وشهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر). إنها فقط مرحلة انتقالية نحو دورة فلكية رائعة ترتسم في الأفق، في شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)، حيث يشكّل تاريخ 18 مفترق طريق ومنعطفاً مهماً نحو سنة كاملة من الحظ والتألّق والتحليق العالي، فتكون الأيام العشرة الأخيرة مميّزة، لا بل ممتازة، تُتيح لك آمالاًَ كثيرة، وتولِّد سعادة وارتياحاً.

    نهاية حقبة
    يسجّل عام 2007 نهاية حقبة بالنسبة إلى مواليد الجدي. قد يستقيلون من عملهم، أو يذهبون إلى التقاعد. ينتهون ربما من فترة دراسية لكي يبدأوا عملاً، أو يضعون حدّاً لحياة العزوبية، ومن المحتمل أيضاً أن ينجزوا مهمّة إنسانية كبيرة بعد أن وضعوا عليها اللمسات الأخيرة. يسلِّمون أحداً آخر موقعاً لهم، وربما يأخذون سنة عطلة على حسابهم، لإعادة النظر ببعض التوجّهات. كثيرون يحتفلون بنهاية خدمة أو يتغيرون مواقعهم أو يسافرون إلى عمل جديد ومهمة مختلفة. إذا كنت تنتمي إلى هذه الفئة من مواليد الجدي، فقد تتّجه بعد ذلك إلى عمل استشاري أو تعليمي أو توجيهي، وربما تكلِّف أحد الأصدقاء بعمل لك أو بمهمة إدارية، لكي تبتعد قليلاً عن الساحة.
    أما الأسفار فلها معنى جديد في حياة الجدي في هذا العام، إذ يطال (الكسوف والخسوف) في آذار (مارس) وأيلول (سبتمبر) منزل السفر بالنسبة إليهم، أو الاتصال بالخراج أو التواصل مع غرباء. وهذه إشارة إلى انطلاقات مهمة نحو آفاق جديدة، أو إلى استقبال بعض الآتين من الخارج، كما إلى مغامرة جديدة يخوضها الجدي بالنسبة إلى تجارب يقوم بها للمرة الأولى. إنّ دخول (ساتورن) في أيلول (سبتمبر) إلى برج العذراء، يعني أيضاً السفر واكتشاف البعيد والغريب، وإن كان الفلك ينصح بتجنّب اتخاذ أي قرار في هذا المجال خلال شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر). كذلك يعني (ساتورن) بداية دراسة جديدة أو عملية تدريبية في عملك، قد تقودك إلى مكان بعيد. أما الناس الذين تتواصل معهم في هذه الأثناء، فقد يصبحون من أصدقائك أو من حلفائك وشركائك في المستقبل.

    الأوضاع العاطفية متقلبة
    قد لا يكون الاستقرار هو العنوان في حياتك العاطفية، هذه السنة. إذ أن كوكب (فينوس) الذي يعرف مساراً غير اعتيادي، يشير إلى بعض التقلّبات والمفاجآت وإلى إعادة النظر والتبد! ل في المزاج وعدم الثبات في الخيار. أما مراوحته المكان بشكل استثنائي، بين حزيران (يونيو) وأوائل تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) في برج الأسد، متقدّماً ومتراجعاً بين الأسد والعذراء، فيخلق نوعاً من التغييرات المربكة للقلب. قد تقسو يا عزيزي على ذاتك، أو تتأرجح بين الحماسة الشديدة والبرودة غير راضٍ ببعض التسويات، مشكّكاً بالحبيب أو بعواطفك. من غير المستبعد أن تعيش ازدواجية عاطفية، أو أن تميل بقلبك وفكرك إلى شخص جديد ثم تتراجع بحثاً عن الاستقرار. لا شكّ أن الرومنسية تلعب دوراً كبيراً في حياتك في منتصف هذه السنة، وقد تلوح لك فرصة لا تستطيع أن تضيّعها. إذا كنت عازباً فتبحث عن علاقات متعدّدة ومتجدّدة، وتعيش تجاذبات وانجذابات، وتبحث عن الملذّات وعذوبة اللقاءات التي لا تهتم بالغد. تعرف مواعيد كثيرة متشعّبة، وتكاد لا تقدر على الاختيار. قد تتصرّف بطريقة جارحة ومؤذية في بعض الأحيان، سواء أذيت نفسك أو الآخرين. قد تنتقل من ارتباط إلى آخر وذلك حتى الخريف. تتحرّر ربما من بعض القيود وتحلم بعلاقة مستقرة ومتوازنة، لا تعطي فيا أكثر مما تأخذ. أما الخبر السعيد فهو أنك تتوصّل إلى تحقيق آمالك، أوائل شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) عندما يدخل (فينوس) إلى برج العذراء، وينضم إلى كوكب (ساتورن) فيشير إلى أوضاع رومنسية جيدة وثابتة ومقنعة. تعلن هذه الفترة عن بداية علاقة مستقرّة قد تقود إلى ارتباط في أوائل السنة المقبلة، أي عام 2008. أما الشهر الأخير فيحمل إليك الحب والسعادة والتقدير، وربما مفاجأة سارّة جداً.
    لا بدّ من الإشارة إلى أن كوكب (مارس) أيضاً يتراجع بصورة استثنائية في برج السرطان، أي في منزل العائلة بالنسبة إليك، وذلك بين منتصف شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) وأواخر السنة، ما يحذّرك من القيام بقرارات كبيرة تخصّ العائلة أو الحياة العائلية. من المعلوم أن (مارس) يدخل برجاً لشهر ونصف الشهر، إلا أنه هذا العام، وبسبب تراجعه، فقد يقضي ثلاثة أشهر في برج السرطان، أي منذ 28 أيلول (سبتمبر) حتى أواخر السنة، وهذا له معنى كبير. قد تطرأ أحداث غير اعتيادية تخصّ عائلتك كزواج أو طلاق أو احتفال بولادة أو بنجاح. وقد يعني الأمر أيضاً لقاءً مع شخص قد يصبح جزءاً من حياتك، أو تعتبره مقرَّباً كأحد أفراد العائلة. كل شيء محتمل في هذه الفترة التي تحمل تغييرات وأحداثاً وجديداً ومفاجآت تجعل هذه السنة مرحلة انتقالية مهمّة في حياتك.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الثاني (يناير)

    تراوح مكانك حتى تاريخ 17
    تبدو الأمور غامضة ومشوشة في النصف الأول من الشهر. قد تشعر بانقباض أو بارتباك، فلا تدرك فعلاً ما الذي تخاف منه أو إلى أين تذهب. إن كوكبي (مراس) و (جوبيتير) يسكنان الآن برج القوس، ويطلبان منك التصرفات الحكيمة، وأخذ الآخرين في الاعتبار والاهتمام ببعض النشاطات العامة، وعدم التعليق على شؤون شخصية بحتة أو مصالح قد تتعارض مع مصالح الآخرين. أما كوكب (مركور) في برجك، أي الجدي، حتى تاريخ 15، فيزوّدك بخصائص ممتازة للانفتاح على الناس والاستقبال والتواصل. تهتم بالتفاصيل وتصوِّب الأهداف، فتبدو علاقاتك جيدة، وكلامك مؤثّراً ومقنعاً. تسهر الكواكب على أعمالك إذا كنت مسافراً أو ذاهباً في مهمة، وتتحدث عن زيارة تقوم بها لبعض الأقارب الأبعدين، أو تتلقى هذه الزيارة.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 15 يدخل (مراس) برجك، ويتولّى عن كوكب (مركور) دعمك، في حين أن هذا الأخير ينتقل إلى برج الدلو، أي منزل المال بالنسبة إليك. هذه المواقع تبدو داعمة جداً وتبشِّر بالأفضل وتجعلك أكثر استعداداً لمواجهة الأزمات. تتسلّح بالقوة وتخرج من أي مأزق منتصراً. تبدو هذه الفترة مناسبة لكي تحسن أوضاعك المالية وتراجع حساباتك وتفاوض بشأن عملية أو راتب أو بعض العائدات. تندفع نحو العمل وتثابر من أجل التوصّل إلى مبتغاك. يقوى الطموح بين 15 و 30، فتندفع نحو أعمالك بانتظام، وبهدف النجاح وتحقيق الأرباح. يتجاوب معك القدر ويتيح لك فرصاً مهمّة ويسلّحك بالقوة للوصول إلى حيث تريد وإنجاز المهمات بمهارة.

    الوضع العاطفي باهت
    تشعر خلال هذا الشهر أنّ الحبيب أو الشريك لا يهتمّ بك، فتأخذ عليه بعض التقصير، أو تلومه بدون سبب ومبرّر، قد تحتاجه ويكون غائباً، أو تنشغل أنت عنه بشؤون خاصة وتبدو متطلّباً إزاءه. يُخشى هذا الشهر من نفور تعيشه باتجاه مَن يحبك ويحرص عليك. تتذمّر لأقلّ كلمة تصدر عنه، وتميل إلى الانعزال والجفاء. تكون العاطفة قوية جداً وتولّد بعض الهواجس وتثير الشكوك. قد يبعد الحبيب عنك، أو تجد صعوبة في ملاقاته هذا الشهر، وربما تكون على حق، إذ يبخل عليك بعطفه وتفهّمه. أما إذا كنت على علاقة جديدة مع أحد الأشخاص، فقد تدرك الآن أنك لم تخترْ الشريك المناسب، أو أن الجو الرومنسي الذي حملك إلى عالم الأحلام ليس كافياً اليوم لكي تواصل هذا الارتباط. إلا أن الجو المكفهرّ هذا لا يدوم طويلاًً، فما إن تصل إلى نهاية الشهر، حتى تفرح بلقاءات كثيرة تأتي عبر نشاطاتك الاجتماعية ولقاءاتك الموسّعة، وربما تختار الآن طريقاً جديدة.

شهر شباط (فبراير)

    حركة كبيرة وظروف مناسبة
    تبدو مندفعاً جداً خلال شهر مليء بالمستجدات والمفاجآت. تتزاخم الأفكار في رأسك، فلا تعرف في بعض الأحيان من أين تبدأ. لست مولود الجدي الهادئ الذي نعرفه، بل شخص آخر يتصرّف بسرعة البرق ويذهب في كل الاتجاهات، حتى إنه يرتكب في بعض الأحيان الهفوات. إلا أن الفلك يشجّعك يا عزيزي، على القيام بالمبادرات المطلوبة والمساعي الحميدة والمشاركة في مفاوضات مهمّة.
    إن ما يميّزك هذا الشهر هو حرصك على خلق الظروف المناسبة لك، لا على التكيّف مع أخرى لا ترضيك. ينصحك الفلك بإحراز التغييرات حيثما يجب، لأن التطوّر السريع الذي ستحرزه قد يذهل الجميع. إن كوكب (مارس*) في برجك حتى تاريخ 26 يملي عليك قرارات صائبة وشجاعة،لكنه في بعض الأحيان يسرّع الخطى لدرجة أنك تصطدم ببعض العراقيل التي لا تراها قبل الانطلاق. لاشك أنك تعالج مسائل كثيرة خلال شهر واعد، وتتوصّل إلى حسم وإنجازات وحلول، مدفوعاً بحيويّة مرتفعة وإرادة قوية وحدس صائب. لن تتوقّف لكي تخطّط وتبرمج، بل تبادر بسرعة إلى التنفيذ، وكأن الوقت يداهمك.. أما كوكب (مركور) في برج صديق هو الحوت، فيتحدّث عن نتاج فكري أو أدبي أو عملية ترويجية مهمّة، أو ربما حملة إعلانية تلاقي النجاح. هذا الـ (مركور) الذي يتراجع ابتداءً من تاريخ 14 يتحدث أيضاً عن مشاريع جديدة تخرج إلى النور، أو مهمة تُكلّف بها إلى جانب أعمالك الاعتيادية. كذلك تتوفّر فرص مالية ومهنية قد تأتي عبر بعض الاتصالات العائلية. استفد يا عزيزي، من كاريزما تتمتّع بها لكي تنجح في أي ميدان تريد. لكن حاو أن تضبط أعصابك وتسيطر على انفعالاتك، لأنك تميل إلى الغضب السريع، في بعض الأحيان، والتصرفات غير المدروسة.

    (فينوس) في الأسابيع الثلاثة الأولى يبتسم لك
    تبدو سعيداً بعلاقاتك الشخصية والاجتماعية هذا الشهر. إذا كنت خالياً فقد تعرف لقاءً مميّزاً، وتكتشف عاطفة خاصة باتجاه أحدهم أثناء رحلة أو مناسبة أو احتفال. قد يلفت انتباهك شخص غير تقليدي أو كلاسيكي، وتكتشف نفسك من جديد. تتضاعف اللقاءات المشوّقة التي تثير في نفسك الدهشة وتكون لها نتائج مهمة. لا تهمل أية مناسبة يا عزيزي، وانتبه للنظرات الحاكية ولبعض التلميح ولمبادرات قد تكون خجولة لكنّها هادفة. يدعمك الحظ في كل مسألة عاطفية تبحثها، وإذا كنت مرتبطاً فقد يطرأ ما يسعدك جداً، أو ما يجعلك سعيداً بكلام تسمعه ربما للمرة الأولى، يغريك جداً أو يطرب له قلبك. لن يأتي عيد الحب هذه السنة ومعظم مواليد الجدي غائبون عنه، على العكس، فقد يكونون هم العيد، في وقت تبتسم لهم النجوم، وتزوّدهم بجاذبية شديدة.
    تلعب الشؤون العائلية دوراً كبيراً في خياراتك وتطلّعاتك هذا الشهر. وقد تكون تأثيراتها شديدة جداً في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة، إذ قد يتّخذ أحد النافذين في العائلة قراراً مهماً، أو يطرأ ما يعدّل في بعض العادات، يكون انتماؤك العائلي ربما جزءاً من هويّتك وصورتك، وتكون له أهمية لبعض المصالح والفوائد التي تتمتّع بها، فبعض الفرص المهنية المهمة تأتي عبر هذه الروابط العائلية، في شهر يعد بالازدهار والنجاح.
    إلا أن التنافر بين (ساتورن) و (نبتون) بتاريخ 28 فقد يتسبب بتطرف وأوهام ومآزق، وعليك يا عزيزي، أن تتجنب بعض السارقين والكاذبين وبائعي الأوهام، خاصة إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى أبراج العقرب والثور والدلو والأسد، وفي حال كنت تتعاطى الشأن العام. هذه الفترة مهددة ببعض الفضائح التي تطال بعض الجهات، فكن الأشد حذراً بين سائر المواليد، ولا يمكن أن يترك أثراً لأخطاء قد يكون ارتكبها في الماضي.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آذار (مارس)

    بحثاً عن الاستقرار المادي..
    تركّز الاهتمام على هذه الناحية، وتصبو إلى تأمين الاستقرار المالي وتقوم بكل المساعي من أجل تحسين أوضاعك المهنية أو تأمين مستقبلك، وتلاقي النجاح. يحمل إليك هذا الشهر دعماً كبيراً، إذا كنت تبحث عن استثمارات جديّة أو تعمل لمشاريع عقارية أو تدّخر بعض الأموال من أجل الانطلاق بعملية جديدة. تبدو المساعي والاتصالات المحلية أو الخارجية أكثر وعداً، في النصف الأول من الشهر.
    تبحث في قضايا تمويلية ومشاريع كبيرة تضمّ بعض الأفرقاء أو الجهات. تحتار في أمرك حيناً، وتقتحم الساحات حيناً آخر واثقاً من خياراتك. إلا أن الفلك يحذّر من تحمّس لهبة أو تمويل في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر. حاذر من تهوّر في هذا المجال. لحسن الحظ أن حدسك ممتاز يدلّك على الطريق الواجب سلوكها تفادياً لبعض الأخطاء وقصر النظر. لن تقع ضحية بعض الأفخاخ التي ينصبها أشخاص مناورون وفاسدون. أما نجاح بعض المشاريع فقد يتجلّى في أواسط الشهر تقريباً، ويبدو أكثر وهجاً إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الأسد، الحمل، الميزان أو القوس. إذ يتضاعف الحظ، ومن الممكن أن تحرز أرباحاً مهمة جداً، أو أن تُنتخب لمنصب أو مركز كبر. يُبدي الآخرون إعجاباً بأعمالك، وقد تُكافأ أو تُهنّأ على ما سعيت.
    يحمل هذا الشهر فرصاً ثمينة لمواليد الجدي، أما عوامل الخسوف الكلي في 3 في العذراء فلا يطالهم بشيء، ولو أنه يبطئ الخطى شيئاً ما. الأفضل عدم القيام بتغيير أساسي في هذه الأثناء، خاصة وأن الكسوف في 18 قد يؤثّر على المعنويات العامة، ويجعل الجو مشحوناً بين هذين التاريخين.

    ارتباك عاطفي ثم انفراج وسرور
    تشكو في النصف الأول من الشهر، وتحديداً حتى تاريخ 18، من بعض الجفاف العاطفي والأجواء المشنّجة، فتواجه مثلاً لا مبالاة من قبل الشريك أو برودة أو عدم تفاهم. إياك أن تقوم بمبادرة أو خطوة استفزازية، فقد لا تجد الحلول، لأن معاكسة كوكب (فينوس) الذي يسكن الآن برج الحمل، لبرج الجدي، قد تشير إلى صدام أو مواجهات أنت بغنى عنها. لا تحاول أيضاً أن تكسب قلباً ممتنعاً، فقد لا تصادف تجاوباً في هذه الأثناء. لاشك أن الانفعالات تبدو شديدة جداً، وقد تميل إلى العدائية في التعبير عنها. من المحتمل أن ترتبك للقاء قد يحصل ويعيدك إلى الوراء، أو يجعلك تواجه قصة قديمة تبلبل تفكيرك، وربما تكون لها علاقة بقضايا عائلية، أو تخصّ أحد الأولاد. غير أن الجو يتغير كلياً ابتداءً من تاريخ 18، عندا يدخل (فينوس) برجاً صديقاً لك هو الثور، ويعدك بالحلول والهدوء والاطمئنان ويجعلك تنظر إلى الأمام متخلّياً في كل ما أحدث لك مشكلة في الماضي. تبدأ دورة جديدة واعدة قد تستمر حتى منتصف شهر أيار (مايو)، وتعد برباط جديد أو بإعلان خطوبة أو زواج أو بالتحضير لزواج يتمّ في أواخر السنة. تبدو سعيداً في علاقاتك العاطفية والاجتماعية، وإذا كنت خالياً فقد تلتقي بمن يخفق له قلبك، ويجعلك أكثر سعادة من السابق. من الممكن أن يتعلق الأمر بولادة تحصل في العائلة، تخصّك أو تخصّ أحد المقرّبين، أو بتطوّر سعيد في حياتك الشخصية. بكلّ بساطة قد نفسّر الأمر بارتياح للمحيط القريب وعلاقات سليمة مع الأشقاء والشقيقات والأبناء والوالدين.

شهر نيسان (أبريل)

    نَفَسٌ جديد في العمل
    تدعم الأفلاك هذا الشهر كل محاولة للتطوير في أعمالك ومهنتك، أو كل اتجاه جديد تتخذه هذه الأعمال، كانتقال إلى مركز أفضل أو منصب يسدى إليك وتبدو فخوراً به. قد توقِّع على عقد يضطرك إلى مضاعفة العمل، والقيام بنشاطات جديدة تعزّز عائداتك المالية. كما يبدو السفر مناسباً لإنجاز بعض المهمّات.
    ينتقل كوكب (مارس) بتاريخ 6 إلى برج الحوت، ويتحدث عن ساعات إضافية تبذلها ومعرفة جديدة تضيفها إلى سجلك، سواء كنت تروِّج لبضاعة أو أفكار، أو تجري مقابلات لموظفين محتملين، أو تخضع لامتحان مباشر أو غير مباشر، فقد يكون هذا الشهر مهماً جداً في تطوير أعمالك وتغيير مواقعك. يرسل إليك (مارس) في لاحوت قوة كبيرة لكي تعوِّض عن الوقت الضائع. لا تحرق أعصابك في محاولة إقناع من لا يريد أن يصغي إليك. إذهب في طريقك ولا تكرر المحاولة. يكفيك ما قد تواجهه من مشاكل عائلية ومنزلية، ومسؤوليات تجاه بعض المقربين، فهذا الشهر يدعوك إلى التروي والهدوء، لأن (مركور) و (الشمس) يجتمعان في برج الحمل، ويحذران من تهوّر، خاصة ابتداءً من تاريخ 10، عليك عدم الانصياع وراء بعض الرغبات المتهورة. كل ما تفعله هذا الشهر يجب أن يُبنى على أساس متين، وأن لا ينطلق بدون دراسة شديدة ووعي وحساب لكل شيء.
    كوكب الحب يسهر عليك حتى تاريخ 12
    مازال (فينوس) في برج الثور يرعى شؤونك الشخصية ويهتم بعواطفك، فتعيش تفاهماً مع الحبيب. إذا كنت وحيداً فقد تلتقي بمن ترتاح إليه، وتكون جاذبيتك في أوجها، فترغب في اللقاءات والاتصالات والتواصل. تشعر بالانسجام مع نفسك ومع المحيط، تبدو متحمّساً لكل ما يروق لك، ولكل إنسان مختلف أو متميّز عن الآخرين. تهوى الاجتماعات وخلق علام خاص بك. وقد تعود إلى الطفولة إذا كنت في عمر ناضج، باحثاً عن اللهو واللعب والاكتشاف، بعيداً عن المشاكل العائلية والمسؤوليات التي تضغط عليك. يبهرك الجديد وقد تسعى غليه كأنه الشفاء لبعض الجروح السابقة.
    يدخل (فينوس)، ابتدءً من تاريخ 12 إلى برج الجوزاء ليزيد ميلك إلى اللهو وعدم الاستقرار. قد تبحث عن المغامراتوتبتعد عن واجباتك والمسؤوليات، فيدور صراع بين رغباتك الجديدة وحسك المسؤول والتزامك الأسطوري بالمبادئ. تتعقّد الأمور قليلاً، وقد تعالج مشكلة تخصّ أحد أفراد العائلة وتتسبّب ببعض الجدل والبُعاد.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيار (مايو)

    النصف الأول رائع الملامح
    تبتسم لك السماء بين 1 و 15، فتقطف النجاح بحيوية فائضة وعمل مفيد وفعّال، تبدو معنوياتك مرتفعة. ينصحك الفلك بالقيام بكل مساعيك في كل المجالات خلال هذه الفترة. تبرع في أداء يلفت الانتباه والاهتمام، ويقدّر من حولك الكفاءة العالية التي تتمتع بها. تُصغي إلى الآخرين بمحبة وتفاهم، فتمارس جاذبية كبرى وتمحي الأخطاء السابقة بعذوبة خارقة. قد تدخل ميداناً جديداً تثبت فيه براعتك أو تبدأ بعمل غير اعتيادي، فتبرهم عن قدرات وموهبة. يعزّز كوكب (مركور) قدرتك على التعبير عن النفس بنجاح وجاذبية. تتخطى القلق الذي سكنك سابقاً، وتحول المخاوف إلى قوى جديدة تتخطى بواسطتها الحواجز والعراقيل.
    إلا أن الأجواء تتبدل في النصف الثاني من الشهر. ينعكس التنافر الفلكي عليك سلباً فتصعب الأمور، وتطرأ ظروف تولّد لك الارتباك. تضطر للعودة عن قرار أو لمراجعة بعض المستندات والاتفاقات. يتأجّل عقد كنت تعوّل عليه الكثير، أو استحقاق يواجه مماطلة أو تسويفاً مقصوداً يقترن بتبريرات لا تقنعك. قد يحدث مالم تتوقع، أو تدور الأمور في اتجاهات معاكسة لآمالك وتطلّعاتك. من الممكن أن تعود مشكلة قديمة للظهور في حياتك، أو أن تسود الفوضى بعض القطاعات المهنية. حاذر من مربع (مارس) الذي قد يكون مسؤولاً عن أزمة تنشأ، أو عن حادث تافه إذا لم تتخذ احتياطاتك.

    الفرص العاطفية أيضاً في النصف الأول
    يبدو الأسبوعان الأولان مليئين بالمفاجآت السارة، سواء على صعيد الحب أو الصداقات أم الحياة الاجتماعية. يسود مناخ من التسلية والترفيه والأخبار السعيدة، إلا أن الأمور قد تنقلب بعد ذلك، فيصبح كل الناس حولك متوترين، وتقوى العدائية فتسود كل النقاشات والجدل الذي يدور وينفجر من مكان إلى آخر. تصطدم ربما بمشاكل عائلية، أو يعاني أحد الوالدين بعض الصعوبات. قد تضطر للتدخل في شأن ينذر بالأسوأ، ويهدّد بخصام وفراق وطلاق إذا كنت تعاني من علاقة مهدّدة. أما العازبون فقد يعرفون علاقات مشوّقة، تبدو في ظاهرها جميلة وواعدة، وتخبّئ في باطنها قنابل موقوتة وبعض الأسرار والخفايا. كُنْ متحفّظاً جداً إذا عرفت علاقة في هذه الفترة، واطرح كل الأسئلة الذكية والواضحة كي لا تصطدم فيما بعد بحقائق ووقائع كنت غافلاً عنها.
    يضطر بعض مواليد الجدي إلى التأقلم مع ظروف تفرض نفسها، فيؤجِّلون مواعيد، أو يغيّرون بعض الاتجاهات، ولو أنّ الجو العام بتحدث عن علاقات سطحية بغية التسلية والترفيه ليس إلا.

شهر حزيران (يونيو)

    عصي في الدواليب
    تعاكسك التأثيرات الفلكية حتى تاريخ 25، وتطلب إليك التروّي والتحفّظ أثناء تنقلاتك أو استعمالك لبعض الآلات الحادة أو الدقيقة. قد تقوم بجهود كبيرة من أجل معالجة بعض الصعوبات التي تطرأ، إلا أن الوضع يبقى معلّقاً في هذه الأثناء. تلاحظ أن أعمالك تراوح مكانها، أو أن الآخرين يضعون العصي في الدواليب مجاهرة، كذلك تواجه بعض التأخير ولاتسويف، ما يربك برامجك واستعداداتك. تشعر، في بعض الأحيان، أن ما خشيت منه في الماضي يتكرّر الآن، وتتكوَّن لديك شكوك لا تفهم حقيقتها ودوافعها. قد تحتاج إلى الحرية ومتنفّس يخرجك من حالة الضيق والإزعاج، تجنَّب بكل حال المواجهة مع أحد الزبائن أو الزملاء أو الرؤساء، لأنك قد لا تخرج من هذا النزاع منتصراً. رغم هذا الضباب فقد يأتيك دعم من أحد المقربين الذي يقدّم إليك النصائح، أو يتدخّل في الوقت المناسب لتسوية بعض الأوضاع. العمل كثير جداً في هذا الشهر، والضغط قد يخرجك عن طورك. لحسن الحظ أن السماء تحمل انفراجاً بتاريخ 25، خاصة بعد أن تزول آثار كوكب (مارس) كليّاً، لاشك أنك تلمس ذلك بصورة واضحة، ابتداءً من تاريخ 21، إذ تكبر الطموحات وتصبح أكثر حماسة مما كنت عليه منذ بداية السنة. تتحمّل مسؤولياتك بشكل واضح وقد تغيّر بعض الأساليب والعادات. تدرس العروض بدون تسرّع وترى الأمور من منظار آخر. قد تحصل على عائدات مالية عبر بعض الاتصالات الاجتماعية، التي تلعب دوراً مميّزاً في توفير هذه الفرص،وربما تتعاون مع الشريك أو الحبيب على عملية مالية أو مشروع مشترك.

    الحب غائب..
    تمرّ بفترة من القلق على الصعيد العائلي، وتشعر بعدم الرضى أو بالتوتّر. لا تحصر الأمر في قلبك، بل حاول أن تتحدّث عنه ليمن يحسن الإصغاء إليك. أطلب مساعدة بعض الأصدقاء، أو امرأة متفهّمة في المحيط، فقد تكون قادرة على إسدائك النصح اللازم. إن كوكب (فينوس) الذي يسكن برج الأسد اعتباراً من تاريخ 5، ويبدأ مراوحة مكانه، متنقّلاً بين العذراء والأسد، يولّد لك حالات متناقضة من المشاكل والحلول، تبدو عصبياً وغير مستعد لتقديم التنازلات أو للقيام بمبادرة أو خطوات فعالة. لا تبحث عن جو رومنسي فالأفلاك تبدو متشدّدة معك الآن! يساورك القلق، وقد يضعك الفلك أمام خيار صعب هو البقاء عازباً أم الزواج، هذا إذا لم تكن متزوجاً طبعاً. تعيش هواجس وشكوكاً، وتعيد النظر ببعض الارتباطات. تخفي حساسية مرهفة وتحاول أن تتحفّظ بالنسبة لمشاعرك التي تخاف من إظهارها، لأن الهوية الحقيقية للجدي هي في الثبات والقوة وضبط الانفعالات وإخفاء القلق. كُنْ متروّياً يا عزيزي، فقد تتسوَّى الأمور تلقائياً ورويداً رويداً في آخر الشهر. إنها مسألة صبر يجب أن تعتمده وأنت أكثر الصابرين. فقط أطلبُ إليك عدم التلفّظ بكلمات قد تنقلب ضدك، بل السكوت عن بعض الانتقادات.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تموز (يوليو)

    انقلاب سعيد في الأوضاع

    تشهد الآن تغييراً فلكياً لصالحك، يرفع عنك الأثقال ويريحك من ضغوطات عانيت منها طوال الشهر الماضي، فتتحقق مشاريع كنت يئست منها. يعبّر البعض عن استعدادهم لدعمك ومؤازرتك، فكوكب (مارس) الذي كان يقف لك بالمرصاد أصبح الآن حليفك، لكي يعدك بفترة تعويض تُنسيك ما كان تستعيد حيويتك وحماستك. لا شك أن بعض التسويف مازال موجوداً، فتواجه عراقيل بسيطة، وتأخيراً في بعض المواعيد والمهل، غير أن الأمور تبقى في إطار معقول، ولا تتسبب بإزعاج كبير. إذهب بتمهّل يا عزيزي، ولا تستعجل شيئاً خلال هذا الشهر الهادئ، الذي يدعوك إلى مراجعة الذات بدون تشنّج. أجل النقاشات الحامية مع الشركاء، ولا توقَّع على عقود ومستندات. إنتبه من بعض الأخطاء المحتملة في التعبير والكلام. قد تبرهن عن مواهبك وكفاءتك ويقف الحظ إلى جانبك لكي يتيح لك فرصة الظهور ولفت الأنظار. هذه الفترة تحمل منافسة ومباراة، لكن النصيحة الآن هي في العمل الجماعي، وضمن فريق منظّم. أترك الآخرين يتّخذون المبادرة عنك، ولا تحتل الساحة وحيداً. كل أمر تؤدّيه بالتعاون مع الآخرين يتكلّل بالنجاح. حتى إذا تركت الفريق أو الجهة اللذين تنتسب إليهما يعبّران عنك، فقد يكون الأمر أفضل لك بكثير. تشعر هذا الشهر باستعادة القوة والشعلة التي انطفأت ربما في داخلك. قد تخطّط لمبادرة معيّنة وتنجح في طلاق فكرة، خاصة في النصف الثاني من الشهر الذي يبدو واعداً ومشرقاً على كل الأصعدة. قد تحقّق أرباحاً مالية أيضاً وتتنفس الصعداء، وتتبدّل أمور لمصلحتك، فينتهي الشهر على نغمة متفائلة جداً.

    الحرمان العاطفي يتحوَّل إلى تشويق
    مازالت أجواء الشهر الماضي مخيّمة على عواطفك في بداية هذا الشهر، فتعرف بعض الحرمان، أو المواجهات المدمّرة. تعيش اللامبالاة والبرودة من قبل الشريك، كما الخصام والنفور، عندا يسكن (فينوس) في الأسد الذي يستقبل أيضاً كوكب (ساتورن). فقد يحرمك من السعادة في الحب والعلاقات الشصخية، ويتسبّب ببعض التراجع والغياب وتوبيخ الضمير.تضطر إلى الانسحاب من علاقة لسبب خارج عن إرادتك، أو تغيب عن الحبيب قصراً، أو هو يضطر إلى الرحيل أو إلى البُعاد، وربما تعيش حالة تحديات وعدم اطمئنان أيضاً. كثيرون من مواليد الجدي يمرّون بأزمة ضمير في هذه الفترة، أو يعيشون ازدواجية في العواطف والعلاقات. يسافرون بحثاً عن جديد حبّاً بالمغامرة وتغييراً للأجواء. غير أن (فينوس) الذي يدخل برج العذراء بتاريخ 14، فيعد بأوقات سعيدة وأحلام كثيرة تمتد على مدى الأيام العشرة الأولى من الشهر المقبل. قد يقع العازبون في الغرام، ويتقارب المرتبطون في وئام جديد وحب عميق يغفر الذنوب السابقة ويكسر القيود. إلا أن كل علاقة تنشأ الآن قد تعيش فترة من الخضّات والتقلّبات، بسبب مشوار كوكب (فينوس) الاستثنائي بين الأسد والعذراء حتى تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) المقبل.
    أما نصيحة الفلك فهي في إعطاء الاهتمام والوقت للأحباء الذين يستحقون منك ذلك. لا تبخل بالكلمات المشجّعة والحنان الآسر، فلا شيء يترك بصماته على الآخرين كالحنان والاهتمام والرقّة. هب الحب الكبير الذي يملأ قلبك، فترى أن المبادلة تأتي سريعة.
    يشير الفلك أيضاً إلى فرص عاطفية، قد تظهر في أماكن غريبة وغير اعتيادية لا توحي بالرومنسية عامة. تَذكَّر أن العلاقة تمرّ بتأرجح في هذا الوقت، تبرد ثم تولد من جديد. تعود قصة قديمة للظهور في حياتك، أو تعيش بعض الارتباك بسبب عواطف اعتقدتها ماتت، وها هي تقوم من بين الأنقاض. هذا هو الجو الفلكي العام، ويمكن أن تطبّقه على واقعك وقصتك، فلكل واحد منا قصته الخاصة. أليس كذلك؟


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آب (أغسطس)

    الكواكب متعاونة معك
    تبتسم لك السماء يا عزيزي،وتواصل التزاماتها ووعودها لك بالنجاح. فلا تضيّع الوقت الثمين في طرح الأسئلة العقيمة، بل انطلق واثقاً من نفسك، وقُمْ بالجهود التي تلاقي ثمارها السريعة، والتي تخدم مصالحك على المدى البعيد. يبدو المناخ الفلكي رائعاً، ويحمل إليك الحوافز الكثيرة والحماسة والإرادة في النجاح والتألق. قد تهتم بشؤون عديدة ومتسرّعة، وتُتاح لك فرصة التعمّق ببعض المواضيع والتقدّم والتطوّر. تشدّد على بعض الشؤون المالية، وقد تنفتح على آفاق جديدة مختلفة عما خبرته حتى الآن، فتغرف من بعض الظروف معرفة كبرى وتتلقى خبراً مهماً لا بل ممتازاً في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر. تفيض حيويّة ورغبة في التحرّر من قيود لم تعد تطيقها،فتمارس جاذبيتك لتكسب قضاياك وتحاول استمالة بعض الأشخاص أو الجهات لجانبك. تخلق حالة خاصة حولك وتعيش لحظات من الانفعالات الشديدة. تساعدك (الشمس)، (مركور)، (فينوس)، و (أورانوس) كما الحظ المطلق على تحقيق الأهداف. نعم إن هذه الكواكب مجتمعة تترك آثارها الإيجابية عليك وتفتح أمامك الآفاق وباب الخارج ربما، فتقوم بسفر أو تدرس لغة جديدة أو تتعرّف إلى ثقافة أخرى أو فلسفة غريبة عنك. تنفض عنك غبار التشدّد والتحفّظ والقوقعة وتطلق لفكرك العنان، فتتخلّص من قيود بعض الانتماءات.
    إلا أنّ الطالع السلبي الذي يرتسم في السماء يوم 28 آب (أغسطس) فقد ينعكس عليك سلباً بواسطة بعض المقرّبين، أو إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الحوت، الجوزاء، العذراء أو القوس. فالخسوف الكلي يخفف من الوهج الذي تعيشه في بداية الشهر. الأمر لا يدعو إلى القلق الشديد، ولكنه قد يؤثّر في معنوياتك، ويشعرك في بعض الأحيان بالإحباط أ, التراجع، كُنْ حذراً لأن هذا الشهر يهبك الثقة بالنفس والمعنويات العالية، وقد يتيح لك تغيير بعض العادات السيئة.

    موعد مع الحب بين 1 و 10
    تبدو المشاعر رقيقة جداً في الأيام العشرة الأولى من الشهر، فتكثر النشاطات واللقاءات والمناسبات الحلوة لكي تتعرّف إلى شريك العمر، إذا كنت عازباً. فكوكب (فينوس) في برج العذراء يبدو متناغماً مع برجك ويحمل إليك الأحلام والذكريات الحلوة، أو يجعلك مهتماً بشخص مختلف عنك أو غريب أو بعيد. يجذبك من يشاركك بعض النشاطات أو الهوايات، فتبدو سعيداً باللقاءات، ويهتف قلبك لبعض من يثير في نفسك الغرابة والتساؤلات. إلا أن (فينوس) المتنقل من جديد إلى برج الأسد فيعلن عن فترة صعبة على الصعيد الشخصي، تمتدّ حتى الثامن من شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) المقبل، إذ يراوح مكانه بصورة استثنائية، في موقع قد يعرّضك لبعض المشاكل العاطفية، أو يثير حماستك لأشخاص عديدين في وقت واحد. أما الوجه الإيجابي لمكوث (فينوس) في الأسد، فهو ميلك إلى تعميق الصلات عندما تتمّ خياراتك النهائية. تعطي اهتماماً أكثر للآخر، أو لبعض النشاطات العامة والصداقات. ربما تعقد علاقات اجتماعية جديدة تبدو داعمة لك، تُتاح لك فرصة التعبير عن رغباتك وآمالك أكثر من السابق.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)

    مهمّأت كثيرة تؤدّيها بنجاح
    تتراكم الأعمال في هذا الشهر الذي يحمل إليك مسؤوليات جديدة ربما. يُطلب منك الكثير، وتبدو مستعداً لإتمام هذه المهمات بنجاح ومهارة، لأنك بطبيعتك، تكره الحلول الوسط وتميل إلى بذل ما بوسعك لكي تكون على قدر المسؤولية. مرّة جديدة تثبت كفاءتك وتستحق الإعجاب والتهاني. تبدو الفترة الأكثر زخماً بين 5 و 27، حيث تتحمّس لبعض اللقاءات وتضع الاستراتيجيات، من أجل إحداث تطوير في أعمالك. تحتاج إلى التواصل مع الآخرين، وربما تلتقي بأجانب وغرباء، فتتحمّس لثقافة مختلفة عن ثقافتك، وربما تفتح آفاقاً جديدة لأعمال قد تتخطى الحدود وتصل إلى الخارج، بفضل هؤلاء. لاشكّ أنك تعيش بعض التوتّر والضغط وتكاد لا تجد وقتاً لإنجاز كل ما هو مطلوب منك. تخوض نقاشات دقيقة ومفاوضات وتعالج بعض الإشكاليات بين المتعاونين والحلفاء. بعض مواليد الجدي يبدأون عملاً جديداً، أو يوظّفون أشخاصاً جدداً في مؤسّساتهم ويوقّعون على عقود والتزامات أو يباشرون بدراسة جديدة مهمة.

    (ساتورن) في موقع مناسب
    يسجّل هذا الشهر حدثاً فلكياً كبيراً هو انتقال كوكب (ساتورن) من برج الأسد إلى برج العذراء بتاريخ 2. هذا الكوكب الذي يدير الشؤون السياسية والمالية ويعتبر أنّ الوقت عنصر أساسي لإنجاح أية خطة، فيرفض التسرّع ويحاسب على أي طيش وتهوّر، ينتقل إلى موقع ناسب بالنسبة إليك، حيث سيستقرّ حتى عام 2010. قد يعني الأمر نجاحاً على المدى البعيد، لكن مع جهود يجب أن تُبذل لذلك، فلا شيء مجاني مع هذا الكوكب الجبار، لكنه لا يترك جهودك تذهب سدى.
    تسير الأمور بشكل جيد، ولو أنّ القلق قد يسود في بعض الأحيان بسبب التراكمات والمسؤوليات الكبيرة. أنا لا أخشى على مولود الجدي القادر دائماً على تخطي الصعوبات، فكيف وكوكب (ساتورن) يريحه هذه المرة، ويدعم خطواته ومثابرته. قد تسمع يا عزيزي، بفضائح تطال بعض الناس والجهات، أو تُثار في هذه الأثناء شؤون كبيرة ومواضيع دقيقة أرجو أن تكون بمنأى عنها. أما الكسوف الجزئي يوم 11 في برج العذراء، فقد يؤثّر نوعاً ما على من برجه الصاعد ينتمي إلى العذارء، الجوزاء. القوس أو الحوت. إلا أن المخاطر تبدو قليلة جداً، مطلوب معها فقط الانتباه وعدم التطرّف في شيء. هذا الكسوف يعني على المدى البعيد تغييرات في بعض الخطط التي تتعلّق بالدراسات والدورات التدريبية، فتجعل التلاميذ والطلاب يتّخذون قرارات بمتابعة دراسة معيّنة. كذلك قد يعني هذا (الكسوف) أحداثاً تطال بعض المراجع الروحية أو الفكرية التي تنتمي إليها. تسمع ربما بخبر رحيل إحدى الشخصيات أو أحد المسؤولين السياسيين. على المدى البعيد أيضاً، قد يعني الكسوف تغييرات في الوضع الاقتصادي للزوج أو الزوجة، أو في قضية تأمين أو عقارات، أو أمور أخرى تخصّ هذا الشريك.

    قرار سريع؟
    قد تشكو هذا الشهر من مناخ روتيني ومضجّر تعيشه في حياتك الشخصية، بحيث تفتقر إلى الانفعالات الجميلة والحماسة. لكنّ الأمر يبدو أفضل بكثير من تعقيدات ومشاكل يعيشها الآخرون، وتلمسها في هذا الشهر الكثير الحركة والتغيرات. إنّ كوكب (فينوس) في برج الأسد يجعلك متحمّساً، أو راغباً بعواطف أكثر عمقاً، لكنه أيضاً يجعلك منكمشاً، منقبضاً، باحثاً عن التفاصيل لإثارة المشاكل، أو مشكّكاً طارحاً أسئلة مزعجة. وعدم التطلّع إلى إثارة المواضيع الحسّاسة. إيّاك واستعراض القوى يا عزيزي، فالليونة تبدو ضرورية إذا أردت أن تستفيد من الذبذبات الفلكية. أما اهتماماتك فقد تذهب هذا الشهر نحو بعض الأجانب والغرباء، تلتقيهم في مكان جميل، وقد تقوم بمبادرة سريعة باتجاه أحدهم. بعض مواليد الجدي يتسرّعون لأن الوقت لا يسمح لهم بالانتظار. قد يلتقون هذا الشهر شريكاً مناسباً ويقرّرون الزواج سريعاً إذا كانوا باحثين عن ارتباط متين.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)

    شهر التردّد والتقلبات
    يعدك هذا الشهر بأوقات جيدة، لكنه يحمل جوّاً من التردد والحساسيات، فقد يطرأ ما يثير المواجهات في كل لحظة. حاول أن تكون حذراً وإيجابياً، حتى تتجنَّب الاحتكاكات التافهة. لحسن الحظ أن تفكيرك يبدو سليماً وقدراتك المعنوية عالية، كما أن أعصابك متينة جداً، رغم بعض الصعوبات. سيحاول البعض معاكستك، إلا أنهم يصطدمون بصلابتك المعهودة. بكل بساطة تجنَّب هؤلاء أو أبعدهم عن طريقك. قد تجد نفسك ممزّقاً بين الرغبة في المصالحة والتسويات من جهة، وإعلان الحرب من جهة أخرى. مما لا شك فيه أنك تعيش نزاعاً قد يتجلّى بمواجهة مع بعض الأفرقاء، أو بصراع مع أحد المسؤولين أو إحدى الجهات الفاعلة، وربما يتعلّق الأمر بوضعك المعني أو بانتمائك إلى فريق أو حزب أو تيار أو مجموعة. كذلك ينشغل بعض مواليد الجدي بملفات مهمة ومشاريع يجب أن تنطلق في هذا الشهر، أو أن تُحسم بعيداً عن التأجيل والتسويف. إلا أن ما يحصل قد يكون مفاجئاً، فتتعرقل بعض الخطى، ما يجعلك فاقد الصبر. هذا لا يعني أن المشاريع عالقة، بل قد تتقدّم ولكن ببطء. وربما تحتار بين فرصة للسفر والمشاركة بدورة تدريبية أو العمل من أجل كسب العيش. حاول أن تجد تسوية بين الاتجاهين وأن توفّق بين الأمرين إذا استطعت. توفّر لك الأوضاع الفلكية مجال اتخاذ القرارات الانفرادية وتغيير بعض الشروط التي لا ترضيك. تستطيع أن تذهب وحيداً حيثما تريد، وأن تتفرّد بقرارات حتى ولو اعترض عليها الآخرون. لا تطب موافقة أو تضامناً في هذه الأثناء. أفرض وجهة نظرك، ودعهم يأتون غليك مشاركينك وجهة النظر عندما يقتنعون.

    القلب في أحسن حالاته
    يتحالف كوكبا (فينوس) و (ساتورن) من أجل دعم أوضاعك العاطفية، ابتداءً من تاريخ 8 وحتى 9 من الشهر المقبل. تعرف فترة مزدهرة تتوطّد فيها الصلات وتتعمّق الروابط، وقد تشهد بداية علاقة عاطفية ثابتة ومميّزة، إذا كنت خالياً. يبدو القلب مرتاحاً وسعيداً، سواء كان متناغماً مع علاقاته الثابتة، أو مع اشخصا يصادفهم خلال هذا الشهر.
    تعيش، عزيزي الجدي، عواطف غنية وعميقة. يثير وضع ما حماستك، فتبدو سعيداً. تسير في طريق واضحة، مطمئناً للذين يحبّونك أو للشريك الذي اخترته أو للزوج الذي يبدي كل إيجابية باتجاهك. تبدو واثقاً من قدراتك الإغوائية، وقد ترمي شباكك على شخص غريب من محيطك ربما، أو تلتقيه خارج بلادك، إذا كنت مسافراً. قد تطلب من الحبيب الزواج منك، وربما تلتزمان معاً بالسفر أو للقيام بخطوة حاسمة ونهائية. كل ما تقرّره هذا الشهر يبدو ثابتاً ويربطك على مدى السنين الآتية. إذا كنت متزوّجاً فقد يتعلّق الأمر بإنجاب تسعى غليه وتحقّقه، ابتداءً من الآن.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)

    تغييرات يجب أن تتكيَّف معها
    تتحدّاك المعاكسات الفلكية هذا الشهر، وتطلب إليك التروِّي والقبول ببعض التسويات، ومحاصرة المشاكل بدون تأزيم للأوضاع، خاصة بين 1 و 11، حيث قد تخيّبك الظروف، فيطرأ ما يغيظك وما لا يتجاوب وتطلّعاتك. قد تنشأ صراعات في العمل أو تطرأ تأخيرات تسمِّم الأجواء. إذا اصطدمت بمسؤول أو بزميل أو بحليف، فحاول أن تجد الكلمات الهادئة والطريّة لكي تبدّد المصاعب. ضف إلى ذلك كوكب (مارس) الذي مازال معاكساً، ويضطرك إلى الهدوء والصبر على الأقل حتى تاريخ 12، حيث تتبدّل الأجواء، وينتقل (مركور) إلى موقع مناسب، فتتحرّر من بعض الضغوطات، وقد تختار طريقك بوضوح واستقلالية. تلاقي ربما جواباً على اقتراح لك أو عرض، بعد أن قدت الأمل أو طويت الصفحة. المهم أن تحافظ على هدوئك في شهر كثير التقلّبات، والذي لن يسرق منك التفاؤل مهما حمل من حواجز. قد يساعدك أحد النافذين أو القادرين بصورة مفاجئة، وتجد نفسك أمام تصحيح لبعض الأوضاع، وتغيير وتبديل وتجديد ما لم يعد متجاوباً مع تطلّعاتك. قد لا تأتي الحلول سريعة، إلا أنها تتسلّل إليك بهدوء، وتحمل ضرورة القبول ببعض التعديلات التي لابدّ منها، والتكيّف معها بصورة إيجابية.
    قد تُتاح لك اعتباراً من تاريخ 21 فرص مالية أو مهنية جيدة عبر بعض الاتصالات الاجتماعية، أو الأحداث الترفيهية أو الرياضية، أو أثناء دعوات لبعض الزبائن والمتعاونين أو العاملين في إطار مهنتك.

    الحبّ أفضل حالاً في الأيام الثمانية الأولى
    يرعى الفلك شؤون القلب في الأيام الأولى من الشهر، فيحمل إليك أوقاتاً سعيدة على الصعيد العاطفي وأحداثاً ملفتة ولقاءات عذبة. تعيش أجواء الثقة وتبدو راضياً عن قراراتك السابقة وارتباطاتك وخياراتك. غير أن الفلك يتغير كلياً ابتداءً من تاريخ 9، فينتقل (فينوس) إلى برج الميزان ويولّد لك أجواء مرتبكة قليلاً، إذا لم تسعَ إلى الليونة والمصالحة. إذا كنت عدائياً فقد تثير بعض الأزمات، ليس فقط مع الحبيب وإنما في محيطك العائلي والمهني أيضاً. تذكَّرْ أن الليونة والتعاطف هما حليفانك هذا الشهر. على كل حال قد تضطر إلى قبول بعض التسويات وتقديم التنازلات، ولو أنّ الأمر لا يعجبك في غالب الأحيان. قد تُثار مشكلة مع أحد أفراد العائلة تتعلّق إما بخياراتك أو أوضاعه هو. تُلام على بعض المغامرات غير المسحوبة أو على نوايا في هذا الاتجاه، وربما يحاول هذا الآخر منعك من القيام بخطوة يراها خطيرة. إياك أن تعيد النظر بحياتك العاطفية الآن، كذلك حاذر حتى لا ترتبط بعلاقات مشبوهة مع أحد الزملاء أو المسؤولين في العمل، فقد تضرّ هذه العلاقة بتقدمك ونجاحك، تذكّر أن العمل والحب لا يتلاءمان معاً الآن، فلا تمزج بين العواطف والشؤون المهنية أو المالية. إذا وجدت نفسك حائراً بين اتجاهين، فانتظر إلى الشهر المقبل لكي تتّخذ القرار، لأن (جوبيتير) آتٍ إلى برجك، ويحمل معه الانفراجات والحلول الجاهزة، فلا تستعجل أمراً يا عزيزي!


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)

    كوكب الحظ في ضيافتك ابتداءً من 18
    أُسارع إلى حمل البشرى السعيدة إليك: إنّ كوكب الحظ (جوبيتير) يدخل إلى برجك في تاريخ 18، ليعلن عن سنة من النجاح المهني والمالي، والحظوظ والفرص السعيدة، قد يشكّل هذا الشهر منعطف طريق في حياتك، لأن كوكب (جوبيتير) لا يزورك إلا مرّة كل اثني عشر عاماً، ويحمل إليك الأخبار السارة والمفاجآت.
    لكن المؤسف هو تزامن دخول (جوبيتير) إلى برجك مع معاكسة كوكب (مارس) لك، والتي تستمر في مواجهتك وإنذارك. حاذر حتى لا يتسبب حادث تافه بإيذائك، وذلك بين 1 و 21. كذلك تجنب العدائية في علاقاتك مع الآخرين ولا تُقدم على تحديات، خاصة وأن (مركور) في القوس قد يشوش الأوضاع ويجعلك مرتبكاً غير قادر على اتخاذ القرارات. قد ترتبك عاجزاً عن التعبير عن نفسك، ومراوحاً مكانك في بعض الأحيان. تواجه ربما قضية قانونية أو قراراً إدارياً لا يعطيك حقك، أو يحجب عنك ما تستحق. لحسن الحظ أن (جوبيتير) في طالع جيد مع (ساتورن) يعوِّض عن هذا التراجع ويقيم التوازن ويجعلك أكثر إقبالاً على الدنيا وانفتاحاً وتفاؤلاً.
    يحرّرك كوكب (جوبيتير) من عوائق اعترضت الطريق ويبعث في نفسك الأمل، لكن يتوجب عليك العمل حتى تستحق هذه الهبات، كما التوظيف الجيد لمواهبك وأموالك وحتى سلطتك، فتلحظ في نهاية السنة أن عوائق كثيرة قد أزيحت من طريقك. لتكن طموحاتك واقعية يا عزيزي، قُمْ بواجباتك والتزم بتعهداتك حتى تتلقى الخيرات التي يحملها إليك هذا الكوكب الكبير. إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى (القوس)، فقد تعرف ظروفاً استثنائية ترفعك إلى الأعلى، وربما تعيش فترة من الانقلابات المناسبة على أثر تغييرات سياسية أو اقتصادية أو اجتماعية. إنّ معانقة كوكب (جوبيتير) لـ (بلوتون) حوالي تاريخ 11 تبدو ممتازة، إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الأسد، الحمل، الميزان، الجوزاء أو الدلو. يمكنك أن تغيِّر مجرى الأمور، وأن تتحدى المصاعب وتتوصل إلى فرض إرادتك في هذه الفترة. ابتداءً من تاريخ 20 ترسم حياتك كما تريد وتشعر أنك لم تعد مضطرّاً للتكيّف مع بعض الظروف، بل إنك تتمتع بالقوة على التغيير، وجعل الأمور تتناغم مع تطلّعاتك، شرط أن تحترم الآخرين، وأن تحاول إقناعهم بوجهة نظرك، لا أن تتحداهم وتقلب الطاولة.

    الحبّ إلى تجديد
    يشرق كوكب (فينوس) ويجعل حياتك منيرة بين 6 و 31، فتكون عواطفك متجدّدة، تبعث في ونفسك السعادة، وتلعب صداقاتك دوراً إيجابياً في مسيرتك. يحضِّر لك البعض مفاجأة سارة، وقد تكون أمام خيار لابدّ منه حول موضوع محدّد. إلا أن الأجواء تبدو ممتازة، وتحمل إليك انفعالات وسعادة. إذا كنت عازباً، فقد تعرف لقاءً مشوّقاً جداً. وإذا كنت مرتبطاً فيعبّر لك الحبيب أو الزوج عن تعلّقه بك وحرصه عليك. إلا أنك تميل بالإجمال إلى خوض تجارب جديدة ومغامرات وتغييرات في حياتك. تفرض آراءك في المجال العائلي فيكفّ البعض عن إزعاجك، ويحصل ما يدفعك نحو اتجاهات لم تكن واردة في بداية السنة. قد تكون حريصاً على سماع الحقيقة، وترفض الأوهام، ابتداءً من الآن. تنتفض ربما على واقع وتُخرج ما في قلبك من قلق وخوف. تسيطر على الأوضاع أكثر من السابق. تبدو راضياً عمّا يحصل، تقرّر مصيرك وتفرح بالأحداث المتلاحقة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

التوقّعات العامة لبرج الدلو

    سنة التحرُّر والتجدُّد
    استرح أيها الدلو وخفف عنك الأعباء، فهذه السنة الجديدة تحمل إليك أخباراً طيبة بعد سنوات من المعاناة والتقلبات والأحزان. تطلّ على عام له دلالة خاصة ويعني نهاية دورة وبداية دورة جديدة، وهذا ما تلمسه خلال الأشهر المتتالية، ويبدو أمامك جليّاً واضحاً مع إطلالة شهر أيلول (سبتمبر).
    ترغب بجديد لتغيير نمط حياتك وإجراء جردة حساب لإسقاط ما لم يعد يرضيك وفرض ما تراه مناسباً لك، سواء أعجب ذلك الآخرين أم لم يعجبهم. لاحظت طبعاً، أنّ الحواجز بدأت تسقط منذ نهاية العام 2006، وأنّ ما كان يعقّد لك الحياة أصبح الآن إلى جانبك داعماً، وهو الكوكب الكبير (جوبيتير) الذي انتقل إلى برج القوس ليخفّف عنك الضغوط التي عايشتها تماماً في العام الماضي وذقت مرَّها وعانيت من قساوتها، خاصة وأن (جوبيتير) لم يكن وحده معاكساً، بل إن موقعه المتنافر مع (_ساتورن) ضاعف السلبيات. يمكنك الآن أن تتَّكل على التأثيرات الإيجابية لكوكب (جوبيتير)، شرط أن تبدي جدّية ووعياً، لكي تلتقط الفرص المناسبة وتتجنَّب سلبيات الأوقات الصعبة. قد لا يكون عام 2007 كامل الأوصاف بالنسبة إليك، لكنه يحمل فترات سعيدة أكثر من الفترات المربكة، ويقودك رويداً رويداًَ إلى التحرّر الكامل الذي ينتظرك في الخريف، لكي تعرف فترة ذهبية استثنائية تحمل بعض مواليد الدلو إلى العلا وتحقّق لهم الرغبات وتحمل إليهم الانفراج والتألق.
    إلا أن التأثيرات الفلكية تبدو متناقضة أيضاً بين كانون الثاني (يناير) وآب (أغسطس)، ففي حين يدعمك (جوبيتير) مازال كوكب (ساتورن) يقودك إلى نهاية دورة فلكية وبداية أخرى، تتحضَّر لها عبر تغييرات طارئة وظروف تفاجئك في بعض الأحيان وأوضاع تستوجب الحكمة في التعاطي معها. تكتشف بسرعة أن هذه التغييرات تفتح لك منافذ جديدة وآفاقاً أخرى في المجال المهني والمالي، فتعاود السيطرة التدريجية على الأمور وتنطلق بلا قيود في الأشهر الأربعة الأخيرة من السنة.
    قد يختبئ الحظ طوال السنة وراء بعض الأحداث والظروف والتطورات أو التغييرات الحاصلة في مجال عملك، وغياب بعض المسؤولين أو النافذين أو ظهور آخرين يناسبون أوضاعك. تكثر المفاجآت، وربما تظهر عبر مبادرة تقوم بها في مجال استثماري أو مالي، يؤدّي إلى مكاسب مهمة، شرط أن تدرسه بحكمة ورويّة بعيداً عن الأوهام والأحلام الواهية. والذهاب بعيداً في مخيّلتك بحيث تلتبس عليك الحقيقة، فترى كل ما يلمع ذهباً، وقد تقع في الأخطاء. لا تتوقّع أوضاعاً مالية ثابتة ومستقرّة، فقد يطرأ ما يجعلك مضطراً إلى دفع مبالغ تربك ميزانيتك، أو تتورَّط ببعض المشاريع التي تتعثّر في بعض الأحيان.

    طموحات كبيرة وحظّ مرافق
    يحالفك الحظ، عزيزي الدلو، هذه السنة لكي تحقّق بعض الأحلام وتعزز أوضاعك المهنية وتتسلّق سلم النجاح، رغم بعض الصعوبات والعراقيل. يدعوك الفلك إلى العمل ضمن فريق أو مجموعة أو مؤسسة تشارك خلالها الآخرين الرأي وتتبادل الأفكار، لكي تخرج بمشاريع غنية وواعدة. قد تتحرّر من كل القيود وتستعيد قدرتك على الانطلاق، مستفيداً من بعض الفرص النادرة التي تحملها الصدف إليك هذه السنة، كما منن بعض العلاقات الواسعة واتصالاتك مع أشخاص مؤثّرين وقادرين يأتون إليك ويقدّمون العروض. تلعب الصداقات دوراً كبيراً في نجاحك، فتعمل مع أولئك الناجحين والمميّزيبن الذين يساعدونك على إنجاح مخطّطاتك، من أي نوع كانت. قد تنتسب إلى جهة، نادٍ أو مؤسّسة أو حزب أو تيار أو جمعية أو فريق، فتشعر بالارتياح وسط من تتبادل وإياهم الأفكار نفسها أو الهواية أو الأهداف. لاشك أنك اختبرت خلال السنوات الماضية أصدقاء كثر أو من كنت تعتبرهم من الأصدقاء، وتخلّيت عن بعضهم أو ابتعدت عنهم مخيَّباً أو آسفاً. إلا أن هذه السنة تفتح الأبواب أمام علاقات غنية وواسعة، تساعدك في حياتك المهنية وتدعمك في أوقات كثيرة. تحتاج أنت إلى هذا الدعم وهذا الانتماء، فلا تعمل وحيداً ولا تهمل آراء المحيطين، خاصة إذا وثقت بصدقهم وحسن إدراكهم.

    خطوة خطوة نحو النصر
    تبدأ السنة مع معنويات مرتفعة وعزم على النجاح واختراق الصعوبات، فيكون النصف الأول من شهر كانون الثاني (يناير) مناسباً لكل أنواع المساعي والاتصالات، إلا أن الأمور قد تتعثّر بعد ذلك، وتفرض عليك انتباهاً وحذراً، فتجد نفسك أمام استحقاقات بين شهري شباط (فبراير) وآذار (مارس) اللذين يحملان تحدّيات وعداوات متخفّية أو ظاهرة، وأفخاخاً ربما يجب تجنّبها. تتعرّض شراكتك أو تحالفاتك لبعض المخاطر أو لسوء تفاهم وعدم تواصل. قد تقطع إحدى العلاقات، أو تراجع حساباتك وتغيِّر الأهداف، أو ترضخ لبعض الإجراءات والقوانين التي لا تناسب مصالحك. يحمل شهر نيسان (أبريل) بعض التحسّن إلا أن الأوضاع تظل عالقة ومتأرجحة بين النجاح والفشل، فتقاتل على جبهات كثيرة لكي تنال ما تريد، وتواجه المستجدات بعصبية على الأرجح. تلتقط أنفاسك في شهر أيار (مايو) وتنطلق من جديد ابتداءً من منتصف هذا الشهر الذي يعدك بنجاح بعض الخطوات ليكون العمل هائلاً في شهر حزيران (يونيو) حيث التأثيرات الفلكية متناقضة، تدعمك من جهة، وتجعلك مضطرباً من جهة أخرى. إذا كان الحذر ضرورياً، فهو أكثر من ضروري في شهر تموز (يوليو) الذي يأتيك متحدّياً ومنذراً بالأخطار والمشاكل والهموم، فتخضع لامتحان جديد يجب ألا يدفعك لليأس، لأن شهر آب (أغسطس) يحمل معه أملاً وانفراجاً وانعطافاً إيجابياً يتبلور في 2 أيلول (سبتمبر).

    بين أيلول (سبتمبر) وكانون الأول (ديسمبر) فترة غنيّة بالوعود
    تبتسم لك السماء في الأشهر الأربعة الأخيرة من السنة، وتأخذ بيدك نحو آفاق جديدة ومحطات مهمة من حياتك وانتصارات وحظوظ وفرص سعيدة، قد تتجسد بمنصب كبير للبعض أو مركز استثنائي أو انقلاب في الأوضاع، يؤمّن الانتصار والمجد والارتقاء الاجتماعي والأرباح المالية أو النجاح المهني الخارق. كل شيء محتمل في الأشهر الأخيرة من السنة، التي يخرج خلالها كوكب (ساتورن) من برج الأسد، ليكمل مسيرة الانفراج التي بدأت في أواخر السنة الماضية واستكملت حلقاتها على مدى الأشهر الأولى، فامتحنت قدرة الدلو على الصمود والتصدّي.
    يدخل كوكب (ساتورن) برج العذراء في 2 أيلول (سبتمبر) ويستقرّ حتى 2010. يبدو موقعه في العذراء مناسباً لك ولشؤونك المالية. يحمل إليك فرصاً مهمّة على الصعيد المالي، شرط أن لا تجازف في مجالات مشبوهة، وأن تستثمر في ميادين آمنة بعيدة عن الاضطرابات والاهتزازات. تجدر الإشارة إلى أنّ عوامل (الخسوف والكسوف) تحصل هذه السنة في منزل المال بالنسبة إليك، ويكون الكسوف في 19 آذار (مارس) مؤشّراً لتغييرات قد تطرأ في هذا المجال. أما الخسوف الحاصل في 28 آب (أغسطس) فيفرض عليك تغييرات في الوضع المالي، تقلقك في البداية ولو أنها تظهر مناسبة لك فيما بعد.
    تكثر الأسفار أيضاً هذا العام لإجراء لقاءات مهمّة وعقد اتفاقات والتوقيع على عقود، ربما مع جهات نافذة أو بعض الحكومات، أو بغية التفاوض بشأن مشاريع مستقبلية تخصّ بعض المؤسّسات، فتتكلم باسمها أو تُكلّف بمهمة وساطية تؤدّيها بنجاح. إلا أن بعض الفترات يجب الوقوف عندها إذ تحذّرك من بعض الأخطاء وذلك عندما يكون كوكب (مركور) متراجعاً، أو عند بعض فترات القمر كبدايته واكتماله. تقرأ طبعاً هذه المعلومات والتأثيرات الفلكية تباعاً خلال السنة. تجنَّب في هذه الأوقات التوقيع على عقود، وتوقّع بعض التأجيل والأخطاء. (مركور) يتراجع هذه السنة بين 14 شباط (فبراير) و 8 آذار (مارس)، ثم بين منتصف شهر حزيران (يونيو) والتاسع من تموز (يوليو)، وبين 12 تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) و 1 تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)، راجع الكتاب يومياً يا عزيزي، وحاول أن تستفيد من المعلومات وأن تستنير بها. إذا كنت قارئاً جديداً، فاعلم أن من سبقوك يدركون أهمية الاستعانة بالمعرفة وعدم تجاهلها، ويعتبرون الكتاب الدليل الأصدق والأكثر جديّة ومسؤولية، ويتحقّقون من ذلك عاماً بعد عام.

    الحب وأوجه متعدّدة
    تختبر الكواكب، طوال هذه السنة، علاقاتك العاطفية وتحمل إليك تجديداً وتغييراً وتجارب كثيرة تنقلك من مكان إلى مكان، وتشعرك بعدم الاستقرار حيناً وبالحيرة والتردّد أحياناً. توسّع دائرة معارفك أيها الدلو، وتعرف لقاءات متنوّعة في محيطك أو خارج بلادك أو مع بعض الغرباء، باحثاً عن الشريك المثالي، إذا كنت عازباً. تواجه التحديات الكبرى في علاقاتك الشخصية بين شهر شباط (فبراير) وأواخر شهر آب (أغسطس)، لتكون هذه الفترة دقيقة جداً، إذ قد تحمل انفصالاً أو قطيعة أو تبديلاً في الارتباطات. تطرح التساؤلات مراراً خلال هذه الفترة، وتعيش بعض الهواجس، بعيداً عن الخيارات الثابتة. أما بعض مواليد الدلو فيوظّفون مشاعرهم في قضايا إنسانية أو سياسية أو فكرية، ويلتهون عن علاقة حميمة لم تعد توفّر لهم الرضى الكامل. تتنوَّع أشكال الحب من عاطفة لشخص آخر أو لطفل أو لقضية أو شغف لطموح شخصي، فيجد بعض مواليد الدلو ضالتهم في مكان آخر، ما يهدّد بعض العلاقات أو يضع في الطريق أشخاصاً جدد يعوِّضون عن حب ضائع ربما، أو عن علاقات غير مستقرّة. أما الارتباط والزواج فقد يتأخّران هذه السنة، وقد لا يعطيان موعداً لمعظم مواليد الدلو قبل الأشهر الثلاثة الأخيرة من السنة. للأسف أقول أن هذه الفترة مصبوغة بالنزاعات والذبذبات السلبية والمواعيد المتعثّرة والخيبات.
    من الممكن أن يهتف القلب لأشخاص غير مناسبين يكبرون مواليد الدلو سناً أو يصغرونهم، وقد يعود الماضي للظهور في حياة البعض. كذلك قد يكتشف مولود الدلو أن العلاقة التي عوَّل عليها الكثير، لم تكن هي الأمثل له ويتّخذ قراراً فجائياً بالقطيعة. يمن القول إن الأجواء العاطفية لهذه السنة ليست تقليدية، بل قد تثير بعض الاحتجاجات في المحيط، وتستمر حتى شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) الذي يعد بالانفراج والحلول ومشاريع الزواج. يتصالح الدلو مع نفسه ومع الآخرين، وقد يرتبط بشريك يشاركه أحلامه وأهدافه أو هوايته. يترك العنان لعواطفه ليكون شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) فترة مميّزة للقاءات والارتباطات السعيدة، ويمكن أن نسمّيه شهر الحب بالنسبة إلى كثيرين من مواليد الدلو. أما شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر) فقد يعطيك فرصة أخيرة للقاء الحبيب، إذا لم تعثر عليه قبل ذلك، لكنه يحدّد لك مهلة حتى تاريخ 6 إذ تتضاءل الفرص بعد ذلك ويخفّ الوهج، لكي تدرك أنّ الفترة الواعدة على الصعيد العاطفي قد تكون قصيرة جداً هذه السنة. لا تفوِّتْ الفرصة يا عزيزي!
    تدخل هذه السنة إلى عالم جديد يحفّزك ويحمل إليك الحماسة، فتشقّ طريقك وسط بعض العوائق، وتلتقي بناس قادرين على مساعدتك أو متعاونين معك بشكل واعد، وتكون انتمائاتك الجديدة أو القديمة مصدر دعم بالنسبة إليك، تؤازرك وتستقي منك القوة أو تجد فيك المرتجى. أما أواخر السنة فتحمل إليك الأخبار السعيدة والشفاء والانتصار والانفراج، فتحقّق ما صبوتَ أو تصبو إليه منذ سنوات ربما، واصطدم بعثرات كثيرة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الثاني (يناير)

    حظّ وإشراق
    تبدأ السنة مع وعود فلكية كثيرة وفترة من الحظ، والفرص الاستثنائية التي يجب أن تستغلها بين 1 و 18 تحديداً. تبدو بأحسن حالاتك، عزيزي الدلو، وتشرق بجاذبية لا مثيل لها، فتفرض آراءك خاصة إذا اعتمدت الليونة والنعومة لا السذاجة في التصرفات. قد تنال جائزة أو مكافأة أو تتلقى تقديراً يثلج قلبك. يدعمك كوكبا (جوبيتير) و (مارس)، لكي تتقدم بخطوات جبارة نحو تحقيق هدف مهم. أما نصيحة الفلك فهي في التأنّي وعدم التسرّع، ذلك لأن نمط هذا الشهر يكون أبطأ من رغباتك، ويجب أن تتكيّف معه، خاصة بعد تاريخ 18. قد لا يساعدك كوكب (مركور) في تخطّي هواجسك والقلق، بل هو يزيدها حضوراً في النصف الأول من الشهر. يجب أن تعلم أن التسويات لبعض المسائل المهنية العالقة لن تتمّ بلحظة، وأن الصبر ضروري للوصول إلى مبتغاك. إضبط أعصابك يا عزيزي، ولو أن طلبي هذا يبدو مستعصياً، في شهر مليء بالحركة والمفاجآت. من غير المستبعد أن تسافر بطريقة مفاجئة، أو أن تلبّي دعوة في هذا الوقت استكمالاً لمشروع بدأته. لحسن الحظ أن (مركور) الذي ينتقل إلى برجك في منتصف الشهر، ينسجم و (جوبيتير) في برج القوس، ما يحمل إليك ارتياحاً لجهة أمر تنتظره، أو خبراً جيداً بعد فترة من القلق، أو عرضاً مهماً، أو استكمالاً لبعض ما خططت له. رغم ذلك أنصحك بالمبادرة في النصف الأول من الشهر، وعدم الانتظار حتى تاريخ 18 أو 19، لأن السماء أيضاً تحمل طالعاً سلبياً بين (جوبيتير) في القوس و (أورانوس) في الحوت يوم 22، ما يفرض بعض الحذر وعدم التصرفات العشوائية أو التسرع أو ارتكاب الأخطاء. تبدو معرّضاً أكثر لمساوئ هذا التنافر إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى القوس، الحوت العذراء أو الجوزاء.
    بكل الأحوال، يحمل إليك هذا الشهر حظوظاً كبيرة للنجاح والسعادة، يجب أن تستفيد منها لكي تكسب المعركة، مرفوع الرأس.
    (فينوس) في برجك: أهلاً به!
    ما الأجمل من أن تبدأ السنة مع الحب والإشراق، وكوكب الجمال والحب (فينوس) في برجك، ابتداءً من تاريخ 4 وحتى 28. إنه الضمان لحياة رغيدة، مليئة بالسعادة واللقاءات العذبة والحب والتضامن. تعقد عواطف حارة، وتبدو متحمّساً جداً لعلاقة ناشئة أو قديمة. بكل اختصار، تشرق بلمعان يبهر الجميع. تبحث عن الودّ أكثر من العلاقة الجسدية، وتبدو سعيداً بحضور مَن ترتاح إلى جانبه. يلتفت إليك الناس معجبين، فتكون واثقاً من نفسك، قادراً على السماح والغفران. تتفهّم الآخرين وضعفهم وأخطاءهم، تتحرَّر من الحقد ربما، وإن تكن واعياً لكل ما يحصل. يتحدث الفلك عن علاقات حب عابرة هذا الشهر، أو مليئة بالتشويق والتجديد لكنها غير ثابتة أو مستقرة، إذ تبحث عن استقلالية وتحرّر من قيد. قد يتمّ لقاء مع شخص نافذ يصبح صديقاً لك مع الأيام، إلا أن الكواكب تحذر من وهم قد يعيشه مولود الدلو على أثر بعض اللقاءات، وينصح بالتروي في حال الشك وعدم الثقة. يبدو الوحي كبيراً في شهر مميّز يحمل بعض التغييرات، ويلعب الأصدقاء خلاله دوراً مهماً في تقريب وجهات النظر أو إعادة اللحمة إلى بعض العلاقات.

شهر شباط (فبراير)

    استحقاقات وهموم مالية
    تفتقر هذا الشهر إلى الحوافز لكي تبادر إلى الخطوات الواجب اتخاذها. تميل على غير عادتك، إلى مراوحة المكان وعدم التجرّؤ على الإقدام على أية جهود مطلوبة. يسود التوتّر بعض نواحي حياتك، وخاصة في المجال المهني، فقد يصعب عليك معالجة ما يطرأ من مشاكل مهما كانت صغيرة، وقد تجد أن المال هو عائق كبير بوجه بعض المشاريع، فتجمُّع كواكب كثيرة في منزل المال، أي في الحوت، يلقي الضوء على هذه الناحية، ويتحدث عن استحقاق يواجهك، عن دين يجب أن تسدَّه، أو عن ضرورة التفاعل مع وضع اقتصادي قد يثير بعض الشكوك. يعود الماضي للظهور في حياتك ويولِّد لك مشكلة أو يثير بعض النقاشات الجادّة والمفاوضات المقلقة. قد يكون الأمر معنوياً أيضاً، فتجد نفسك مديناً لأحد الأشخاص في مشروع قمت به، أو عملية رابحة أو نجاح حقّقته في الأيام أو الأسابيع أو الأشهر الماضية. تضطر أيضاً إلى مصاريف إضافية غير متوقّعة، تعيد الحسابات في بعض الأحيان، وتضع الجداول متسائلاً عن حلقة مفرغة ضائعة لا تفهم أسبابها. قد يدور البحث عن استثمار معيّن أو أموال قد تكون متورّطاً بها، أو يكون أحد المقرّبين مسؤولاً عنها. يظهر أنّ ما يحصل هو أكثر تعقيداً مما اعتقدت. تشعر أن الأمور تسير بسرعة كبيرة تولّد لك الفوضى والالتباس. قد تضطر إلى تقديم دراسة أو جدول مالي، وتفاوض بشأنه مع أحدى الإدارات أو المرجعيات. اتّكلْ على حدسك يا عزيزي، ولا تنخرط في حلف أو جمعية أو مؤسّسة في هذه الفترة.
    لحسن الحظ أن المعنويات تبقى صلبة وقوية، وأن استعدادك للمواجهة كبري، إلا أنك تدرك أيضاً ضرورة ضبط الانفعالات وخنق المشاكل في مهدها وعدم إثارة النزاعات. إذا تركت العنان للغضب يتّخذ القرارات عنك، فإن النتيجة قد تكون كارثية. نصيحة الفلك هي في التسليم ببعض الأمور وترك مساحة للآخرين والتصرّف بهدوء وليونة، خاصة في أواخر الشهر، حيث التنافر الفلكي يوم 28 بين (ساتورن) و (نبتون) يتطلّب الحذر الشديد والحكمة والتروِّي. انتبه لسلامتك في النصف الثاني من الشهر، واحم نفسك من بعض المراوغين والذين يحاولون الوصول إليك الآن. أطرد الكاذبين والغشاشين من محيطك، فهم يريدون استغلال ما تملك من قدرات. هل تدري، عزيزي الدلو، أنك تتمتع بحس عالٍ يلتقط كالرادار كل هذه الإشارات، ويصنّف الناس بدون أخطاء إجمالاً؟
    إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الدلو أيضاً أو الأسد أو العقرب أو الثور فضاعف الحذر، لأن الخيبات قد تكون كبيرة في هذه الفترة. إذا كنت على صلة بهؤلاء فلا تتركهم يتحدّون الأقدار، بل أدعهم إلى المصالحة والتفهّم والتسامح في هذا الشهر كما في الشهر المقبل.

    القلب أكثر سعادة في الأسبوع الأخير
    قد تراوح الأمور مكانها في الأسابيع الثلاثة الأولى من الشهر، بحيث ترضى بحياة روتينية عادية لا تحمل إليك تشويقاً أو جديداً. يتركّز اهتمامك ربما على الاستقرار العاطفي، وتحتاج إلى إثباتات من قِبَل الشريك بالتزام يجب أن يقود إلى ارتباط، أو بإخلاصه لك وعدم السماح بأية هفوات قد تهدد العلاقة. قد تتلقين يا عزيزتي الدلو، عرضاً للزواج في هذه الفترة، وتفاجئين بموقف لم تحسبي له حساباً في السابق. فكوكب (فينوس) في برج الحوت يجعل مواليد الدلو بحاجة إلى العطف والحنان والاهتمام، كما يجعلهم يظهرون عواطفهم بشكل ملفت. أما الوحيدون فقد يعرفون لقاءً يلهب عواطفهم في الأسبوع الأخير من الشهر ربما، أو يفاجأون بماسة تجاه أحد الأصدقاء، أو بتواصل لقصة بدأت في السابق. من المحتمل أن تكون هناك علاقة بين الأصدقاء، أو بتواصل لقصة بدأت في السابق. من المحتمل أن تكون هناك علاقة بين الاهتمامات المالية واللقاءات العاطفية. تتبدّل الأجواء كلياً في الأسبوع الأخير من الشهر بعد فترة من الركود والبهتان، أو حتى من مراجعة الذات وقطع بعض العلاقات ربما.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آذار (مارس)

    (مارس) في برجك يملؤك حيويّة
    يحتل كوكب (مارس) الديناميكي برجك يا عزيزي، ويشير إلى جموح نحو الاستقلالية والتمرد والمواجهة، مع ثقة بالنفس كبيرة. تخرج من الركود، وترغب في التحرك والمبادرة والسفر وعرض العضلات حتى تخلق لنفسك أوضاعاً خاصة وظروفاً تخدم مصالحك، وتطلب من الآخرين التكيّف معك رافضاً أن تتبع أحداً. يتزامن الأمر مع ازدهار مالي ملحوظ، مدعوم من شريك أو زوج أو حليف. ترغب في التحرّر من أي قيد والإقدام على قرارات تحمل إليك تجارب جديدة. تكثر النشاطات والمشاريع ويرافق الحظ بعض الخطوات، خاصة إذا كنت تطلق جديداً في هذه الأثناء. تعالج مشاكل سابقة كانت عالقة في الشهر الماضي وتجاهر بمواقفك ومطالبك وحقوقك، مدركاً أن الانتظار لن يجدي نفعاً. قد تجد مخرجاً لقصة دقيقة، يذهل الجميع، وتطرح أفكاراً جديدة وملفتة، إلا أن الأعمال تبدو كثيرة جداً ومرهقة هذا الشهر، تهدّد في بعض الأحيان أعصابك أو حتى صحتك. انتبه من الكسور والجروح والأوبئة، ولا تستهتر بالوقاية.
    إذا لم تحترم هذه القواعد، فقد تسبب أيضاً عوامل (الخسوف والكسوف) بمواجهات ومعاكسات في العمل تترك آثاراً سلبية. ينصحك الفلك باعتماد الهدوء وضبط الأعصاب، وقبول ما يجري في بعض الأحيان بدون اعتراض. فـ (الخسوف) يوم 3 في العذراء يخفّف النمط، وينصحك بالتمهل والتباطؤ. كذلك يشير إلى تغييرات قد تحصل في المجال المالي، في حين أن (الكسوف) يوم 18 يركّز أيضاً على الشأن المادي، وقد يعني اختباراً يخضع له وضعك العاطفي أيضاً. حاذر من أزمات في هذا المجال، وقد تكون أزمات مشتركة بين الوضع المالي والعاطفي. أما الشراكة المهنية فقد تمرّ أيضاً بامتحان، تضع حداً لها أو تجددها في هذه الفترة. إذا شعرت بتراجع صحي، فاستشر الطبيب ولا تستهتر بهذه العوارض.
    كُنْ متحفّظاً جداً يا عزيزي، واتكل على حدسك حتى لا تقع في أفخاخ ينصبها لك بعض المحتالين والمغرضين والوصوليين. حدِّد أهدافك واختر حلفاءك وعلاقاتك.
    أُشير أيضاً إلى تناغم فلكي حوالي تاريخ 16، يبدو مناسباً لك رغم العوامل السلبية لأوضاع فلكية أخرى، فقد تحرز نجاحاً لم تتوقَّعه حوالي هذا التاريخ.
    إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الأسد، الحم، الميزان أو القوس فقد تتضاعف حظوظك هذا الشهر، تحقّق أرباحاً كثيرة أو تُنتخب لمنصب، أو تُعيّن في مركز مهم. تُقدَّر على عمل أو إنجاز أو إبداع ويكون الطموح كبيراً جداً.

    انسجام عاطفي حتى تاريخ 18
    تُتاح لك في الأسبوعين الأولين من الشهر، وتحديداً حتى تاريخ 18، فرص عديدة لكي تخرج وتلتقي بالناس وتتعرّف إلى من ينال إعجابك وتقديرك. قد تقع في الغرام إذا كنت وحيداً، وإذا كنت على علاقة بأحدهم فتميل إلى توطيد الصلات، أو تعرف جديداً يطرأ على هذه العلاقة. تقضي أوقاتاً طويلة في التحليل والحوار البنَّاء والتلذّذ بالقرب ممّن تحب. تسعد بطرح الأفكار والكشف عن بعض الانطباعات حول كل شيء حولك، الأحداث، الناس، التطورات أو حول الشأن السياسي أو الفكري. يحالفك الحظ في تحقيق رغبة تراودك منذ فترة طويلة، وقد تعيش قصصاً خاصة تعيد إلى نفسك الحماسة. تعوِّض عن الوقت الضائع وتتعرَّف إلى الشريك من جديد، فتكتشف جوانب مهمة من شخصيته تقدرها أكثر من السابق. تطّلع ربما على بعض هواجسه فتطمئنه ويطمئنك، ويساعدك على حلّ مشكلة عائلية قد تجعلك متوتراً أو غاضباً بين 18 وآخر الشهر. أخيراً، حاذر من أوهام عاطفية في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة، ولا تصدّق بعض الإغراءات والأكاذيب.

شهر نيسان (أبريل)

    شهر غني بالمفاجآت
    انتظر حتى تاريخ 6، لكي يغادر كوكب (مارس) برجك، فيخفّ التوتّر وتصبح أكثر سيطرة على أوضاعك وتشتد مقاومتك. تطرأ خلال هذا الشهر أحداث كثيرة متنوّعة تربكك وتشعرك بالفوضى. تحاول أن ترتِّب أوضاعك، غلا أن النتائج قد لا تظهر، إلا بعد مرور الأسبوع الأول. تقتحم الساحات وتُجابه المعوقات، فتتلقّى المساعدة في الوقت اللازم، ويحالفك الحظ عندما تحتاجه أثناء مفاوضات أو نقاشات مهمة.
    يجب القول إن هذا الشهر يبدو مميّزاً بأحداثه ومفاجآته، تعوض خلاله عن القوت الضائع، رغم بعض المصاعب والعناد الذي يواجهك به شريك أو حليف يختلف معك في الرأي. لحسن الحظ أنك تعتمد أسلوباً جديداً يحقّق لك النجاح في تعاطيك مع الآخرين. تلجأ إلى المحبة والرقّة والحنان، وتستعين بسحرك الأخّاذ لكي تكسح الساحات وتكسب التأييد، سواء على صعيد حياتك المهنية أو الشخصية. تبدو معنوياتك مرتفعة جداً لكي تعالج الأمور الطارئة وتفرض رأيك وتلتزم بتعهداتك. قد لا تجد تسوية لكل المشاكل أو حلولاً ترضيك دفعة واحدة، إلا أن الاقتراحات تبدو جيدة وواعدة، حتى ولو لم تنفذها خلال هذا الشهر. لاشكّ أن التحديات كبيرة، إلا أن الكواكب تتحالف معك أكثر ابتداءً من تاريخ 10، من أجل تسريع الخطى وكسب المعارك.
    تعي بين 10 و 27 الأسباب الحقيقية لبعض المشاكل والدوافع العميقة لبعض التصرفات، فتتّخذ قرارات مستنيراً بها وتصيب الهدف. حتى إنك قد تحصل على مكافأة أو جائزة تقديراً لمثابرتك ووعيك في هذا الشهر.

    السماء العاطفية صافية ابتداءً من 12
    قد تسوء العلاقات الشخصية والعائلية في الأيام العشرة الأولى من الشهر، إذ أن كوكب (فينوس) في مربّع مع برجك هو الثور، قد يثير بعض المشاكل القديمة والمتعلّقة بالجذور أو المنزل أو بأحد الوالدين أو أقرباء الحبيب. قد تصطدم بالشريك إذا ناقشتما مكان الإقامة أو شراء منزل أو ضرورة تغيير البيت. حاذر أيضاً من أوهام ومغريات وبعض المضلّلين، في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر. قد يحاول أحد الوصوليّين التقرّب منك لغاية في نفسه، ويستعين بكلام الحب فيضلّلك، كن واعياً جداً.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 12 يدخل (فينوس) برجاً هوائياً مثلك هو الجوزاء، فيرعى عواطفك ويعزِّز شعبيّتك ويعدك بفترة غنية من اللقاءات السعيدة والمشاعر الحلوة. قد تتعرّف إلى مجهولين أو غرباء عنك تترك لديهم أثراً كبيراً، أو تعيش عشقاً مميّزاً وتفكر في الحب وفي العلاقات الحميمة، كذلك تتوطّد علاقتك ببعض الأصدقاء أو تعقد صداقات جديدة. تختار شريكاً يرضي تفكيرك ويناقشك ويقف إلى جانبك في الأوقات الصعبة. تبدو حريصاً على أن تختار الحبيب صديقاً لك قبل كل شيء يفهمك وترتاح إليه.
    تصبح الحياة الاجتماعية أكثر نشاطاً، فتعاود اللقاء بأصدقاء قدامى، وقد تعرف لقاء استثنائياً إذا كنت خالياً، أو تصغي إلى بوح بالحب والإعجاب. تجد حلولاً لمشاكل عائلية أزعجتك طويلاً. تنطق في هذا الشهر حبّاً، وقد تغزو القلوب وتنتقل من قصة إلى قصة إذا لم تقتنع بعلاقة ثابتة.

شهر أيار (مايو)


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيار (مايو)

    الحظ المنتظر يطرق الباب
    يأتيك شهر أيار (مايو) مبتسماً وحاملاً معه الهدايا والنجاح والشفاء، فتزول الصعوبات والألم والأوجاع، كما تسقط عن كاهلك مسؤوليات تحمّلتها بشجاعة. تتحرّر في هذا الشهر من قيود كانت تشل حركتك، وتستفيد من فرص تدعم مخططاتك وتبدو مؤثرة جداً.
    تتحسّن الأمور تدريجياً فتستعيد في بادئ الأمر أنفاسك، ثم تنهمك في تصويب الأمور. تبلغ أوج عطائك بتاريخ 10، وتستعيد قدراتك المعنوية والجسدية، فتطرد ما يزعجك وتكتشف الداء، لكي تباشر بالدواء. ثم ابتداءً من تاريخ 16 تدخل دورة كبيرة من الحظ، فتقوم بالمساعي اللازمة لتحسين أوضاعك المهنية، مغموراً بالتفاؤل والانفتاح على فترة من الأحداث الغنية والمؤاتية لنجاحك المادي والاجتماعي كما المهني. يكافئ القدر صبرك ومصابرتك، وتشعر أنك محبوب، مقدّر ومدعوم تحظى بشعبية وتأييد. تعمل بجهد كبير لبلوغ أهدافك، موعوداً بأرباح وعائدات مالية إضافية. يتحسّن الوضع العام بدون أي شك، وقد تتوصّل إلى إحراز نصر ومجد وثروة بمساعدة الحظ.
    تُهندس أعمالك وتضع اللمسات الأخيرة على مشروع غالٍ على قلبك. تجد حلاً لمشكلة، وتقفل الباب على ما كان يسدّ أمامك الطريق. قد تباشر عملاً جديداً أو توقّع على عقد. تقوم بسفر سريع لإجراء بعض المفاوضات. يصغي إليك الكثيرون فتكون لهم المرجع والملاذ والمستشار. تبدو خلاقاً مبدعاً، وإذا كنت تعمل في مجال فني فقد تلاقي الإعجاب والتصفيق، كذلك إذا كنت تعمل في الشأن العام، في المجال السياسي أو الاقتصادي أو الإعلامي، فتشدّ الأنظار إليك وتستقطب شعبية كبيرة.
    تُسوي بعض المسائل المتعلقة بأموال وعقارات وممتلكات وتنظّم حياتك، فيستجيب القدر ويضيء أمامك الطريق، شرط أن تتصرف بإيجابية مع الآخرين وبحكمة أيضاً. أقرن كل ما تعطي بضمانات ومستندات وتوقيعات، ولا تتّكل على النوايا السليمة للآخرين، خاصة إذا علا شأنهم. بل على العكس، إحرصْ على ضمان حقوقك وكُنْ متأنياً في التفاصيل أكثر كلما علا شأن الذين تتعامل معهم.
    إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى القوس، الأسد، الميزان أو الحمل، فقد تعرف حظاً يبلغ أوجه حوالي تاريخ 6. أما مواليد هذه الأبراج فقد يكونون مستشارين جيّدين لك على صعيد الأعمال، كما على الصعيد الرسمي والسياسي. إذا تبعت رأيهم أو عملت معهم فقد تحرز نجاحاً مهماً وتكسب الحظ إلى جهتك. أما إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى القوس، الحوت، الجوزاء أو العذراء فحاذر من بعض الحوادث أو الصدامات والاستفزاز والمواجهات عندما يتنافر (جوبيتير) مع (أورانوس) حوالي تاريخ 10.

    نبضات القلب قويّة في الأسبوع الأول
    يهتف قلبك إلى كل ما هو جميل وعذب ومميز في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر وتحديداً بين 1 و 8، إذ يستمر كوكب (فينوس) بزيارته لبرج الجوزاء. تمارس سحرك وتجذب الجميع وتصطاد القلوب التي كانت ممتنعة حتى الآن. قد تتعرف إلى أشخاص مميزين ينتمون إلى عالم الشهرة والفن والأدب والثقافة والسياسة، كما تشارك بعضهم إنجازات وأعمالاً مبدعة. قد تعيش سعادة مع الحبيب تجعلك فخوراً بنفسك مزهوّاً ومعطاءً. بعد ذلك ينتقل (فينوس) إلى السرطان، فيخفُّ الوهج قليلاً، إلا أن الوضع يبقى جيداً ومقبولاً، خاصة إذا بذلت جهداً في الانفتاح على المحيط ومشاركته بعض الأعمال والمهمات. تسعى إلى تغيير بعض الأمور وتركّز على المجال المهني. قدح تلتقي بالحبيب في مكان المهنة أو أثناء أدائك مهمة، أو يجذبك أحد الزملاء أو أحد المسؤولين، وربما تجد سعادتك في المشاركة لبلوغ هدف مهمّ بعيداً عن الغراميات. يجذبك في هذه الفترة أشخاص يعلّقون أهمية على الروابط العاطفية، أو تشعر بدعمهم المعنوي ويقدّمون إليك الحنان. بعض مواليد الدلو يرتبطون بعلاقات سرية ولا يبحثون عن ارتباط جدّي.
    أما إذا كانت اهتماماتك العاطفية تتجه نحو أحد المقرّبين أو الأولاد حولك، فقد تفرح بخير مهني يخصّه في أواخر الشهر.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر حزيران (يونيو)

    شهر بنَّاء
    تتخذ مبادرات كثيرة هذا الشهر، وتسير نحو أهدافك واثقاً، فتقوم بالمساعي المطلوبة من أجل إطلاق أحد المشاريع، وقد تغيّر بعض الاتجاهات، تسافر للمشاركة في مفاوضات، أو تغيّر مكانك ويكون الأمر لمصلحتك. تبذل جهوداً قصوى بدون تراجع من أجل تحقيق بعض الآمال، يعمل فكرك بشكل فعّال وبكفاءة عالية، فتفهم ما يجري وتتعلّم بسرعة وتلتقط كل الإشارات وتوظّفها لمصلحتك. تُتاح لك فرص استثنائية، خاصة إذا كنت من مواليد الدائرة الثانية، لكي تنجح بحملة دعائية كبيرة تستقطب فيها التأييد، أو تتوصّل إلى إقناع بعض المراجع النافذة بوجهة نظرك. قد تتحالف مع قوى كبيرة أو مع شخص له تأثير من محيطك، لكي تبدأ برحلة جديدة تطلقك إلى الأعلى. تتعرّف ربما على من يستطيع أن يخدم مصالحك وذلك بطريق الصدفة، أو بعد محاولات حثيثة من قِبَلك وعبر بعض الأصدقاء والمعارف. لا شك أنك تحقق نجاحاً مهنياً مميزاً، ولو عانيت من بعض الصعوبات واضطررت في بعض الأحيان إلى بذل جهود مضاعفة. أما إذا راوحت بعض المحادثات مكانها فلا تيأس، إذ أن العقد تتحلحل في نهاية الشهر أو مع قدوم الشهر المقبل. لا تلحّ على شيء يا عزيزي، بل حاول أن تتفهم الأوضاع بهدوء، لكن حاذر من بعض الفضائح المالية أو القانونية أو من بعض الخسائر وعمليات الإفلاس التي قد تطال بعض المقرَّبين. إياك الآن من ارتكاب الأخطاء، لأن أي هفوة قد تُحاسب عليها بقسوة في الأيام المقبلة.
    بعض مواليد الدلو ينخرطون في قضايا كبيرة ويسعون إلى معالجة بعض المشاكل العامة، أو يتعرّضون لبعض التجارب والإغراءات المشبوهة. كُنْ حذراً جداً إذا تقدَّم أحدهم بعرض لك قد يوقعك في مأزق. لحسن الحظ أن الكواكب تحميك من مشاكل لم تثرها أنت بنفسك، شرط أن لا تقع ضحية بعض المناورين. أما إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الدلو أيضاً أو الثور أو العقرب أو الأسد فضاعف الحذر، وابتعد عن السموم والأضرار والأسفار البحرية والمشروبات الخطيرة، وانظر بحذر إلى كل دعوة ملتبسة، لا تفهم دوافعها وأهدافها.

    (فينوس) في قلب الأسد
    اختار كوكب (فينوس) هذه السنة أن يمكث طويلاً وبصورة استثنائية في مواجهة برجك، أي في الأسد. ويبدأ رحلته هذه خلال هذا الشهر، ما يجعلك مرتبطاً بمصالح الشريك أو الحلفاء أو الأطراف الأخرى المواجهة، فتتلقى النِعَم أيضاً إذا ما حقق الزوج نجاحاً أو أرباحاً فتنعكس عليك. تبدو الأجواء إيجابية وغنيّة بالدعوات والمناسبات واللقاءات المميّزة. تُحاط بمحبة واهتمام، ويكون النصف الأول من الشهر واعداً على صعيد الحب والغرام.
    إلا أنك تطرح تساؤلات حول بعض العلاقات، وقد يعني الوضع الفلكي أيضاً نهاية علاقة أو زواج إذا كان يتخبّط بالأزمات والمشاكل. أو يمكن أن نفسّر الأمر بفسخ شراكة عمل أيضاً، خاصة إذا كانت مرتبطة بوضع عاطفي. قد تبحث عن الاستقلالية والتحرر من قيد لم تعد تحتمله. بعض مواليد الدلو يشعرون بالإحراج أمام إلحاح الطرف الآخر وحقّه بتوضيح المسار. من الممكن أيضاً أن يعود حب قديم للظهور في حياتك، أو أن تبحث عن حلول لقضايا قديمة، تُراجع الحسابات وقد يلعب أفراد العائلة دوراً في خياراتك الآن. من الممكن أن تحتفل بزواج عائلي، إلا أن الوضع العاطفي يبدو معقّداً قليلاً ومربكاً حسب المشوار الذي يقوم به (فينوس) في الأسد أو بين الأسد والعذراء. قد يكون النصف الثاني من الشهر أكثر دقّ’ من الأسبوعين الأولين، فتضطرّ خلاله إلى الحذر وحساب كل خطوة، حتى لا ترتكب الأخطاء.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تموز (يوليو)

    أوضاع عالقة
    قد لا يساعدك كوكبا (ساتورن) و (مارس) هذا الشهر لإيجاد الحلول وإبعاد الشكوك والهموم من رأسك. بل على العكس يساهمان في إضرام النار، أو التسبب ببعض المواجهات والمشاكل ويهدّدان حتى سلامتك. انتبه يا عزيزي كي لا ترتكب الأخطاء، أو تواجه بعض الحوادث. أصغِ إلى متطلبات صحتك، وعالج كل العوارض كبيرة كانت أم صغيرة. لا تتورَّط في مجال لا يرتاح إليه قلبك. أبعثُ إليك أشدّ التحذيرات، وإن لم يكن الأمر خطيراً، لكن الوقاية أفضل من العلاج. ترضخ لضغط كبير، وتعيش التوتّر الذي يؤثّر سلباً على صحتك، ما يستدعي الهدوء والابتعاد عن الإرهاق إذا استطعت. إن التأثيرات الفلكية تبدو معاكسة هذا الشهر وذلك على جميع الأصعدة تقريباً، فتواجه بعض الإرباكات في حياتك المهنية، وتحاول عبثاً أن تجد لها المخارج والحلول. قل في نفسك إنها فترة عابرة، أو ربما تكون نهاية الأحزان لأن ساعة التحري قد دقّت، وهي آتية إليك في الشهر المقبل، لكي تعاود الانطلاق من جديد. أطرد من راسك الهموم ولا تحمِّل نفسك المسؤولية. لكنني عبثاً أطلب إليك ذلك، لأنك بطبعك، ترفض البقاء على الحياد، وتشعر بضرورة معالجة كل الأمور والتقدّم باقتراحات وقيادة كل الأوضاع بحسّ مسؤولية كبير. تعالج هذا الشهر أمراً طارئاً أو تدرس عرضاً مهماً قد يضطرّك إلى تغيير مكان إقامتك، أو السفر لفترة معينة، وربما تبحث في شراكة مهنية أو تحالفات تجب إعادة النظر بها. تبدو محتاراً بكل الأحوال، ولو أن الأفلاك تحمل إليك من وقت إلى آخر، بعض الهدايا والأخبار الجيدة التي تتسلّل بطريقة غير متوقعة، لتريحك من الضغط.
    إلا أن النمط يبدو بطيئاً رغم كل شيء، وقد تُتاح لك فرصة التفكير وإعادة الحساب. تميل إلى توجيه الملاحظات والانتقادات، فتعبر عن أفكارك بدون تحفّظ. من الأفضل أن تنتظر حتى ما بعد تاريخ 14 لكي تبيِّن وجهة نظرك، خاصة إذا كانت جارحة. من الممكن أن تخيبك بعض الأخبار، لكن النصيحة هي في الهدوء والاتزان وعدم إعطاء الموضوع حجماً أكبر مما يستحق، إذ باستطاعتك أن تحاصر المشاكل وتخرج منها منتصراً. إحم نفسك يا عزيزي، من بعض الأفخاخ أو الخسائر المحتملة وتوسَّل الصبر طريقاً إلى النجاح.

    القلب في أزمة
    تعيش بلبلة على صعيد العواطف والعلاقات الشخصية، وقد تطرأ أحداث وتغييرات تربكك وتفاجئك فتشعر بصعوبة التواصل، خاصة في النصف الأول من الشهر. تتشاءم وترى الأمور من زاوية سوداء. قد تحتاج إلى أصدقاء فلا تجدهم إلى جانبك، أو تعيش عاصفة في حياتك الشخصية. كل السيناريوهات محتملة الآن. ربما تعرف لقاءً مهماً مع شخص مميز ثم تدرك أن العلاقة تشوبها عراقيل كثيرة، كأن يختلف عنك في الدين أو في الثقافة أو يكون بعيداً في مكان الإقامة فيصعب التواصل بينكما. قد يعني الأمر أيضاً ميلك إلى شخص مرتبط لا يستطيع أن يبادلك الشعور نفسه والحرية في التصرّف، أو تعيش هذا الشهر ربما فراقاً وابتعاداً عن الحبيب لسبب أو لآخر. أما إذا كانت العلاقة الزوجية مهدّدة فقد يحصل الطلاق خلال هذا الشهر. كذلك قد يمرّ أحد الوالدين بصعوبة تستدعي تدخلّك ومساعدتك. تعيش جفاء في علاقاتك العائلية أو العاطفية وترتبك بسبب بعض المستجدات. بعض مواليد الدلو يهربون من علاقة تضيِّق عليهم الخناق، ويتهربون من قرار، أو بكل بساطة يعيشون ضجراً ولا يعرفون كيف السبيل إلى الخروج منه. تتحسَّن الأحوال بعد تاريخ 14 ولو أنها لا تعدُ بالحلول السحرية، إنما يصبح بالإمكان أن ترى بصيص نور أو أن تحسم أمرك وتقرر ما تريد، بدون خوف من النتائج.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آب (أغسطس)

    تنقشع السماء اعتباراً من 7
    تسجل هذا الشهر نقاطاً لصالحك في العمل كما في المهمات التي تقوم بها. يخفّ الضغط ابتداءً من تاريخ 7، عندما يكفُّ كوكب (مارس) عن معاكساتك. تصفو سماؤك الفلكية فيتحقق بعض الرغبات، وقد تخوض مفاوضات مهمة بشأن عقد كبير تسعى إليه، وربما توقعه في الأسابيع الثلاثة الأخيرة من الشهر. يعترف الآخرون بكفاءتك ومهارتك في العمل كما بقدرتك المميّزة على الاستيعاب السريع لكل الأفكار والمعلومات. تبحث ربما في شراكة مهنية كبيرة، أو يسعى إليك الآخرون بغية تحقيق هذا الأمر. تشير الحسابات الفلكية إلى أرباح مالية وفترة مليئة بالمستجدات والانفعالات الإيجابية والأفراح الشخصية والمهنية.
    يتحسّن مزاجك بدون شك، خلال هذا الشهر وتتبدّل الأمور كلياً، فما عانيت منه في السابق يزول ويُمحى كأنه لم يكن. يباشر بعض مواليد الدلو إلى عمل جديد، أو تسمح لهم ظروف جديدة في العمل بتطوير مشاريعهم أو إطلاقها. قد تكتشف، يا عزيزي، آفاقاً جديدة واهتمامات تحفّزك وتبعث في نفسك الحماسة. تتلقى تشجيعاً ودعماً وتشعر أنك محط الأنظار والاهتمام والإعجاب. قد تفرح بمفاجأة تلوح في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر، حيث يجسّد البعض حلماً ويتبوأ البعض الآخر مركزاً، في حين يلتقي الآخرون خبراً ساراً يتعلّق بحياتهم الشخصية أو العائلية. يحقق فريق تنتمي غليه نجاحاً كبيراً وسريعاً، وإذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الميزان، الحمل أو الأسد، أو إذا كنت تشارك أحد هؤلاء هدفاً أو مهمة فقد يغمرك الفلك بخيراته ونِعَمه، فتحقق أرباحاً مالية عبر بعض الاستثمارات، أو تحصل على مبالغ لم تتوقعها.
    أما (الخسوف) الواقع يوم 28 في برج الحوت، فيتحدّث عن تغييرات في المجال المادي والمهني كما الصحي. قد تضطر إلى تغيير بعض العادات، أو تعديل بعض الأساليب وتحسين أمور مُلحّة. حاذر من بعض الارتباك في مجال العمل، خاصة إذا كنت مسؤولاً عن موظفين قد يعترضون أو يقومون بحركة غير اعتيادية. كذلك تتلقى أخباراً مقلقة عن مسؤولين في العمل أو نافذين تتعلّق مصلحتك بهم. أكثر المعنيين هم مواليد الحوت، العذراء، الجوزاء أو القوس. إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى أحد هذه الأبراج فانتبه لصحتك أكثر، ولا تهمل أية إشارات سلبية أو عوارض.

    يسقط عن كاهلك ثقل كبير
    ما إن يمرّ الأسبوع الأول، حتى تشعر أن المشاكل العائلية أو الزوجية تضمحل تدريجياً لكي تترك مكانها لحلول وتفاهم، تزيح عن كاهلك ثقلاً كبيراً. تميل في هذا الوقت إلى الانعزال والرغبة في عدم الالتقاء بالناس، وهو أمر استثنائي بالنسبة إليك. متناقضة. كذلك يجعلك متشائماً، ميّالاً إلى اجترار القصص القديمة، وإحياء بعض المشاكل التي آلمتك في السابق. تحبطك أخبار وتصرّفات، وتتداخل شؤون مالية بأوضاع عاطفية، ولو أن بعض الفترات يتحدث عن مواعيد خاصة ولقاءات رومنسية، وفرص للعازبين قد تكون أوسع بين 19 و 23. من المحتمل أن يتمّ لقاء يترك أثراً كبيراً في قلبك أثناء بعض الاحتفالات أو الأحداث. إلا أن الفلك يتحدث عن ضرورة الانتظار وإعطاء وقت لأية علاقة ناشئة، في هذا الوضع الفلكي الذي قد سيقلب يقلب بعض المعايير أو يلقي الضوء فيما بعد على مشكلة أو وضع لا يبدو ظاهراً لك الآن.

شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)

    ابتداءً من الآن تعمل الأفلاك لمصلحتك
    أخيراً.. الانفراج! يسجّل هذا الشهر حدثاً فلكياً كبيراً وهو توقف كوكب (ساتورن) عن معاكستك، وانتقاله إلى برج العذراء، بعد سنتين ونصف السنة من المواجهة مع برجك. يتكوَّن لديك انطباع بأنك تولد من جديد، فترى النور في آخر النفق وتشعر بتحسّن كبير. حان الوقت لكي تتخلّص من الأعباء الماضية، وتخط طريقك كما تريد بعد معاناة لم تكن قليلة.
    يحقّ لك الآن أن تتأمل بالأفضل، وأن تحلم بتحقيق الأماني، إذ تُتاح لك كل الفرص والإمكانات لكي تعبر إلى منعطف جديد حلمت به طويلاً. يفتح أمامك (ساتورن) باب الحرية، فتعبر عن نفسك بطلاقة ملفتة، ما يجعلك تستقطب التأييد لقضاياك وتشعر بالفخر. تتعزز الأوضاع المالية بشكل ملحوظ، إذا كنت تعاطى هذا الشأن، فتؤسس شركتك أو تنتهي من وضع اللمسات الأخيرة على مؤسسة تمتلكها وتطلقها في هذا الوقت. يدعمك كوكب (مركور) الذي يمرّ ببرج الميزان ويحمل إليك الأخبار الطيّبة والاتصالات المثمرة والوعود. توقّع ربما على عقود مهمّة ومع جهات فاعلة ورسمية. قد تكون على اتصال ببعض الحكومات من أجل مفاوضات جادة تؤدي إلى اتفاقات واستثمارات طالما حلمت بها. يحالفك الحظ في كل الشؤون الكبيرة والصغيرة، لكي تطلق المشاريع وتذهب في أسفار موفّقة وتخوض عمليات مالية كبيرة ومفاوضات مهمة وناجحة.
    تسهل الاتصالات بالآخرين، فيبدو مستوى تركيزك على الامور عالياً. قد تنال مكافأة في أواخر الشهر وتحضِّر لأحداث وظروف آتية بين تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) وكانون الأول (ديسمبر)، إنّ ما تكتسبه من خبرة هذا الشهر، وما تتخذه من قرارات يخدمك على مدى السنين الآتية.
    تذكَّرْ، عزيز الدلو، أن التغييرات الإيجابية تحصل الآن لمصلحتك وتشعر بها رويداً رويداً. تبدو أكثر جدّية ومسؤولية من السابق، وتتخلى عن المبارزات الضيّقة والصغيرة والسطحية لكي تتّجه نحو الآفاق الكبرى. أما (الكسوف) الحاصل يوم 11 في برج العذراء، فقد يؤثّر على المعنويات العامة حولك. وإذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى العذراء، الحوت، القوس، أو الجوزاء فحاول ألا تقدم على تغييرات أساسية قبل منتصف الشهر المقبل. إكتف بالتخطيط وانتبه لصحتك وسلامتك. يشير هذا الكسوف إلى تغييرات مهمة تحصل في حياة الزوج المالية، كما أن زواجاً لشخص مقرَّب منك قد يخضع لبعض الاهتزازات وخطر الانفصال. يشير (الكسوف) أيضاً إلى أحداث مفاجئة تطرأ في حياة بعض الأصدقاء.

    نقاشات حول زواج أو انفصال
    تطرح هذا الشهر أسئلة كثيرة وتكاد لا تعرف ماذا تريد فعلياً. قد تخوض نقاشاً مع بعض المقربين، خاصة بين 9 و 28، وتتلقى اقتراحات مهمة وعروضاً وتنطلق نحو بعض القرارات والخيارات. يبدو هذا الشهر زاخراً بالالتزامات والعقود والاتفاقات العاطفية والعائلية. تظهر في الأفق مشاريع زواج وارتباطات سعيدة، أو حسم لبعض العلاقات المهدّدة وقرار بالانفصال أو البعاد. يكون هذا الشهر مفترق طريق لكثيرين من مواليد الدلو أو المقربين منهم، لأحد الأولاد أو البنات. تلوح تغييرات في الأفق ورغبة في القرن أو فسخ الارتباط. كثيرون من مواليد الدلو يجدون حلاً لوضع عاطفي عالق، أو لقصة أثارت بعض الجدل والتساؤلات. قد تبحث يا عزيزي عن شخص يرضيك روحياً وفكرياً، وقد تُتاح لك الفرص في مجالات لها علاقة بالفكر والثقافة والشؤون الروحية والدينية. كذلك قد تنشأ علاقة أثناء سفر إلى مكان بعيد، أو على أثر تعاطيك مع بعض الغرباء أو الأجانب.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)

    حيويّة مضاعفة وعمل كثير
    تدخل دورة فلكية حافلة بالأعمال والتحركات والمساعي والتطورات والتحرر من القيود. تفكّر كثيراً بمستقبلك وتعيد النظر ببعض القرارات، تكرس وقتاً كبيراً لأعمالك ومشاريعك، فتتجند لمهنتك وأهدافك لكي تحصل على نتائج مهمة ومشجّعة جداً في الأسبوع الأخير من الشهر. تبدو أيامك مثقلة بالأعمال فلا تجد دقيقة واحدة للتفكير بشؤونك الشخصية. لحسن الحظ أن هذا الشهر يحمل إليك الصحة والإشراق، ولو أنه يشير إلى تصلّب في مواقفك. ترفض التنازلات أو التخلي عن بعض الاستقلالية، ما يضر ربما بعلاقاتك ومناخ المصالحة أو التسامح الذي تتطلبه هذه المرحلة. إن كوكب (مارس) الذي يراوح الآن مكانه في برج السرطان، وذلك بصورة استثنائية، تمتد إلى أيار (مايو) 2008، يشير إلى فترة من الأعمال المتراكمة والساعة الإضافية والتحديات الكبيرة التي تخرج منها منتصراً. لكنه يعني أيضاً ميلك إلى التصرف بحرية مطلقة وعدم التقيد باعتبارات الآخرين، رافضاً بعض القوانين أو القواعد التي تفرضها جهات ما عليك. نصيحة الفلك هي في التروي وتجنب المواجهات والاحتكاكات والكلام المؤذي، وقبول بعض التسويات، ولو على حساب كبريائك، لأن الحكمة تقضي في إعطاء الآخرين فرصة أيضاً لإثبات مهارتهم، وعدم إظهار تفوّقك في كل مرّة.
    تستفيد، عزيزي الدلو، من الطالع الإيجابي لكوكب (جوبيتير) في القوس وكوكب (نبتون) في برجك، والذي يغذّيك بثقة كبيرة لكسر الحواجز والانتصار على كل التحديات ومنها الأمراض والأوبئة. يعرف البعض حلولاً سحرية لبعض المتاعب وشفاءً من داء أقلق راحتهم، أو يجدون علاجاً لوضع طالت معاناته. أطرد الأفكار السوداء وأقبل على الدنيا بتفاؤل وإيجابية حتى تولِّد هذه الحالة الاستثنائية المشرقة وترافق الحظوظ، التي يعدك بها الفلك.

    عاطفياً تقلب صفحة وترضى بالواقع
    يشكّل هذا الشهر مفترق طريق في حياتك العاطفية، إذا كنت بصدد مراجعة إحدى العلاقات والتفكير بشأنها، أو إذا عانيت من بلبلة وشكوك وعدم استقرار. ابتداءً من تاريخ 8، يدخل كوكب (فينوس) نهائياً إلى العذراء، بعد مراوحة مكانه في الأسد لمدة طويلة، ما يتيح لك تفهّم الآخر أكثر والتوصّل إلى استنتاجات وقرارات وقبول بعض الحقائق والوقائع التي كنت ترفضها في السابق أو ترفض الاعتراف بها. تضع النقاط على الحروف، وقد تتقبّل واقعاً وتختار البقاء مع شروط تُفرض عليك أو تفرضها أنت نفسك على الطرف الآخر، أو تقلب صفحة وتقطع الصلة مع الماضي بصورة نهائية وبدون أن تترك مجالاً للحوار والنقاش. تتخلّى حتى عن الذكريات القديمة المزعجة التي تريد أن تمحوها من رأسك. تحضِّر على الأرجح مكاناً للآتي وتفكّر بتغيير الاتجاه، مدعوماً من بعض الأصدقاء والمقربين الذين يرون قراراتك صائبة جداً.
    أما العازبون فقد يعرفون فرصاً عاطفية مميزة في مجال عملهم أو أثناء تأديتهم مهمة ما. كذلك تتحدث الأفلاك عن لقاءات مع أشخاص نافذين ومميّزين يساعدونهم في أعمالهم، أو قد تتم لقاءات مع بعض الغرباء أو خارج البلاد، أثناء مهمة تدريبية أو دراسات أو ملاحقة بعض الأهداف المهنية.
    أما إذا أهملت أيها الدلو، أوضاعك العائلية، فقد تُلام على ذلك في هذه الفترة. يدور ربما حديث مع أحد المسؤولين الروحيين أو السياسيين أو المحامين أو المعنيين بشؤونك حول بعض المسؤوليات والواجبات، إذ أن سوء التفاهم مع الحبيب أو الزوج يعود إلى بعض الأوضاع المالية وقد يحتاج إلى تنازلات من قِبَلك.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)

    إلى الأمام سر... واشكر القدر
    يطلّ عليك هذا الشهر حافلاً بالمستجدات والأحداث السعيدة، سواء على صعيد حياتك المهنية أم الشخصية. هل أطلق عليه اسم شهر الحب أم شهر النجاح المهني أم التألق والانتصار؟ (فينوس) في الميزان يحمل إليك نعماً كثيرة ويعزز قدراتك على كسب القلوب والإعجاب، في حين أن (جوبيتير) يهديك فرصاً استثنائية في العمل وإنجازات واعدة وحظوظاً عالية جداً. كل ذلك ابتداءً من تاريخ 8، عندما تتفق الكواكب على حمايتك وإحاطتك بالرعاية. تجسّد حلماً يا عزيزي، أو تتبوأ مركزاً أو تنجز عملاً رائعاً أو تتفوق ف يمباراة أو تحقق ثروة. (أكثر المستفيدين من هذه الأجواء هم مواليد الدائرة الثالثة)، إلا أن الفلك لا يستثني أحداً، في شهر كثير الوعود، قد يحمل بعض مواليد الدلو إلى العلا، ولو أنه يتحدّاهم بأعمال ومسؤوليات جديّة لا تخلو من مصاعب وتعقيدات، خاصة وأن (الشمس) و (مركور) يمرّان في برج العقرب ويضعان العصي في الدواليب قليلاً. هذا المرور يحذّر من وضع صحي قد يكون دقيقاً، ما يستدعي الاهتمام بالسلامة والصحة والتخفيف من الإرهاق، إذا شعرت بتعب أو ألم. لكنني متأكدة أن الاتجاهات تذهب نحو العمل بدون انقطاع ونحو مثابرة أسطورية ملتصقة بك أيها الدلو، ما يعني عملاً إضافياً وعقداً جديداً وزيادة على العائدات والتحرر من بعض الديون. انتهى زمن الحظ السيئ! ممنوع عليك أن تتحدّث عنه، ابتداءً من الآن.
    إذا كنت باحثاً عن عمل فقد تجده في الأسبوع الأخير من الشهر، أو تُتاح لك فرص في هذه الأثناء قد تأتي عن طريق صديق أو أصدقاء ينتمون إلى بعض المؤسسات. إذا كنت مهتماً بأعمال بعض الأولاد، فقد تعرف تطوّراً يحرزونه هذا الشهر يتزامن مع تسويات لبعض القضايا العائلية، وتفرح بعقود يوقعون عليها أو بمهمات يوكلون بها. بكل الأحوال تتعزز ثقتك بالنفس، وقد تجني أرباحاً وتعاود إحياء بعض المشاريع القديمة التي تجمّدت في السابق لسبب من الأسباب.

    شهر الحب أيضاً
    قد يشكل هذا الشهر فترة استثنائية من الحب والإشراق تتذكرها طوال العمر. يكون الأسبوع الأول غريب الأطوار، يحمل إليك بعض الأسرار والغموض ويثير الغيرة، وتبرز خلاله المناورات العاطفية، وقد تُثار أزمة لا تبتغيها. إلا أنك ابتداءً من تاريخ 8 تعرف الحب الكبير وتعيش مناسبة غير اعتيادية، عندما يزور كوكب (فينوس) برج الميزان فيبعث إليك بذبذبات إيجابية جداً. تصبح أكثر شغفاً وتعيش قصة فريدة من نوعها ربما، ترويها شباكك في كل صوب فترى العيون مسمرة عليك، وتصغي إلى كلمات الحب تأتيك من كل جانب، وإذا كنت مرتبطاً فتقع في غرام الشريك من جديد. ألم تسمع الأغنية الفرنسية القائلة: (ماذا دهاني فأنا مغرم صباح اليوم بزوجتي!). يفرحك يا عزيزي الدلو أن تلعب دور (دون جوان) وأن تطير في كل الاتجاهات فتبدو سعيداً جداً، وتعرف فرصاً في مجال عملك أو مع أشخاص مرتبطين بمهنتك. مهما كان عمرك أو مركزك فالحب وألعابه تناديك هذا الشهر، وقد تلفت اهتمام بعض النافذين وأصحاب السلطة أيضاً. إلا أن الاستقرار يكون مع أشخاص يتقرّبون منك وينتمون إلى مستواك الاجتماعي ومحيطك العائلي أو المهني. يتحول بعض الأصدقاء ربما إلى أحباء، أو قد تكتشف الحب عبر مشاركتك بنشاطات اجتماعية أو تنظيمية، وربما بانتمائك لبعض التيارات أو الأحزاب أو القطاعات الاقتصادية أو المصرفية أو ما شابه. الحب عبر الإنترنت يبدو أكثر احتمالاً في هذه الفترة أيضاً.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)

    تتربَّع على عرشك
    إنه العيد يا عزيزي، تحتفل به الكواكب في بداية هذا الشهر لكي تجعلك الأقوى والأكثر إشراقاً وطموحاً وتألّقاً. يتضامن (جوبيتير) و (بلوتون) لكي يؤمِّنا لك السعادة والنجاح والانتصار. تسطع في الضوء، وتتربّع على عرشك ملكاً، فتذهل الجميع بمزاياك الاستثنائية وقدراتك الهائلة على المثابرة والثبات وكسب المعارك، مهما كانت التحديات. تبلغ هدفك في هذا الشهر، وتنجز مهمة كبيرة، أو يطرأ تحوّل في الأوضاع يعمل لمصلحتك ويؤمِّن لك المجد.
    من الأرجح أنك تحقّق هذا الشهر جزءاً مهمّاً من أهدافك مدعوماً بالعلاقات والأصدقاء والمحبين والمؤيّدين، وقد تبلغ مكاناً اعتقدته مستحيلاً. كثيرون من مواليد الدلو يتلقون مفاجأة كبيرة في هذا الشهر. (الأوفر حظاً هم مواليد الدائرة الثالثة).
    تتضاعف الظروف السعيدة على الأصعدة الاجتماعية، المادية والمهنية. قد تتبوَّأ مركزاً في السلطة، أو تؤدّي مهمات كبيرة جداً، ما يحسِّن وضعك الاجتماعي ومستواك المعيشي. تلتقي بأشخاص نافذين وتبدو سعيداً بالنعم التي تحملها إليك الأفلاك. ابتداءً من الآن، لا شيء يستطيع أن يخفّف من عزيمتك أو يحد من تطورك، شرط أن تكون مستعداً للعطاء والعمل وإلا فوَّت على نفسك فرصة استثنائية لا تتكرّر في كل مرة. راهن على الفترة الواقعة بين 1 و 18 لأنها الأكثر وعداً، وذلك قبل انتقال كوكب (جوبيتير) إلى برج الجدي، والذي قد يعرقل الخطوات قليلاً أو يتسبب بتراجع معنوي، خاصة وأن (الشمس) و (مركور) يلتحقان به، فتعاكس هذه الكواكب كوكب (مارس) في برج السرطان. قد تكون معفيّاً من هذه المعاكسات، إلا أن الجو العام يتأثر قليلاً وينعكس عليك توتراً. أما الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر، فقد تحدد لك موعداً مع أحد النافذين يجب ألا تفوته. وربما يغير هذا اللقاء مصيرك واتجاهاتك. إعلم عزيزي الدلو، أن هذا الشهر يحررك من بعض الظروف الضاغطة ويجعل الآخرين ينتمون إليك ويكيفون أوضاعهم معك، فلا تضطر إلى التأقلم مع أي ظرف كان.

    الحب يتراجع إلى المرتبة الثانية
    تلتهي بالنجاحات والطموحات عن حياتك الشخصية التي تتراجع أهميتها في هذا الشهر، خاصة بعد تاريخ 5، إذ ينتقل (فينوس) إلى برج العقرب، وينضم أيضاً إلى حافلة الكواكب المهتمة بنجاحك ونضالك من أجل الانتصار. أما الأيام الخمسة الأولى فقد تشكّل منطلقاً جيداً لأوضاعك الشخصية، يمكنك أن تستفيد منها لكي تثبّت مواقعك أو تبني مستقبلك. تتلقى خبراً جيداً يتعلّق بأحد المقربين وتبدو فخوراً ببعض إنجازاته. إلا أن الحب بمعناه التقليدي فقد لا يبدو حاضراً في هذا الشهر، أو يفتقر إلى العناصر الضرورية لتنميته، كأن تكون ملتهياً عنه بشؤون أخرى أو تشعر بالحبيب بارداً تجاهك أو تحول ظروف دون اللقاء، وربما يطرأ ما يبعد الواحد منكما عن الآخر. تتّجه مشاعرك نحو آفاق أخرى، ربما نحو قضايا هامة تهتم بها أو مشاريع كبرى تخطِّط لها. تضاعف رعايتك لبعض المجموعات أو التنظيمات أو الجمعيات، وحماستك لأداء مهمة فتوظف الطاقات لتوصل إلى هذه الأهداف التي تستأثر بكل الشغف والاهتمام.
    تسألني: وإذا كنتُ لا أنتمي إلى هؤلاء الطامحين، فهل إن الحب يغيب أيضاً من حياتي؟ الجواب هو أن الأفلاك لا تشير في هذا الشهر إلى فرص عاطفية كبيرة ومناسبات، ولو أن بعض الفترات يتيح لك لقاءات مميزة تحدث عبر بعض المناسبات الاجتماعية أو الانتماء إلى منظمات أو جهات ما. كذلك قد يقترن الحب بأوضاع مهنية، أو يتجه القلب نحو موجه في مسيرة معينة أو قائد روحي مثلاً أو معلّم أو مسؤول يهتم بمجال إنساني أو خيري. باختصار، تبدو العواطف والمشاعر متّجهة نحو الشأن العام والقضايا الكبرى، أو الأعمال أو الأوضاع العائلية أو ما شابه.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

التوقّعات العامة لبرج الحوت

    سنة الانقلابات والتحدّيات
    تعاني، عزيزي الحوت، منذ بعض السنوات من تغييرات مفاجئة وتقلبات في الأوضاع وخضَّات تطال حياتك الشخصية كما المهنية، فكوكب (أورانوس) الذي دخل برجك منذ سنوات ولا يزال مستقراً عندك، حمل معه أحداثاً درامية في بعض الأحيان، وظروفاً غير اعتيادية نقلتك من موقع إلى موقع، حملتك إلى العلا حيناً وأسقطتك في مشاكل وإرباكات أحياناً أخرى. لست وحدك تعيش هذه الاهتزازات، فمواليد الجوزاء والعذراء والقوس هم على خط واحد معك، يواجهو مربّع (أورانوس) ويستقبلون التحولات والمفاجآت في حياتهم، كلما تنافر (أورانوس) مع كوكب آخر، على مرّ السنين.
    ماذا عن هذه السنة؟ إنها غريبة الأطوار، متلوّنة بألف لون، تأخذك نحو المفاجآت السارة حيناً، وتجعلك تواجه أربعة طوالع سلبية أحياناً أخرى مع (كسوف وخسوف) يحصل في برجك أو في البرج المواجه ويؤثّر مباشرة على مسارك. يجب الاعتراف أنها سنة قاسية الملامح تحمل في طياتها أحداثاً طارئة توظفها عزيزي الحوت، بطريقة إيجابية أو سلبية، حسب الاتجاه الذي تختار. قد لا تتجاوب الظروف مع تطلّعاتك، فتضطر إلى مراجعة الحسابات وتعديل المسيرة والتكيّف مع الجديد وقبول بعض الاستحقاقات. قد يحاسبك هذا العام على ما فعلت ويحمل إليك النتائج الإيجابية أو السلبية، حسب خياراتك السابقة أما التصرّف بانفعال وتسرع فيضرّ بك جداً في عام 2007. وينقلب عليك لتدفع ثمنه غالياً. لا تقدم على تغييرات في مجال كان، إذا لم تدرس الوضع جيداً وطويلاً. تخيبك القرارات التي تتخذها متحمَساً لإنسان أو فكرة أو قضية أو وضع ما، مهما كان. إذا أردت أن تُحدث تغييراً في حياتك فادوس الوضع جيداً وبإتقان، بعيداً عن الارتجال. أطلب ضمانات واحرص على استقرارك العاطفي والمادي فـ (أورانوس) في برجك متنافراً مع (جوبيتير) في برج القوس، ثم مع (ساتورن)، في برج العذراء، يحمل إليك المقالب في وقت لم تتوقعه.
    قد تتحمّس كثيراً في بداية السنة وتضع البرامج والمخططات وتعمل على تنفيذها، إلا أن الفلك ينصحك بالتروي حتى فصل الصيف على أقل تقدير، أو حتى شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)، إذا تحليت بالصبر وقبلت مني هذه النصيحة،
    أعلم، عزيزي الحوت، أنك منزعج من هذه التحذيرات، لكن من واجبي قول الحقيقة والتنبيه من مجازفات وأخطار تميل إليها، كما إلقاء الضوء على بعض الفترات الدقيقة تحسّباً لأي مكروه. في سنة كهذه ابتعد عن التغييرات الكبيرة والانقلابات في حياتك، حتى إنّ الكواكب تذهب إلى التحذير من زواج متسرّع، أو طلاق تقرره تحت وطأة الغضب والانفعال، أو تحديث وتجديد في حياتك، أو تغيير مكان الإقامة، أو أسفار بعيدة إلى أماكن مجهولة، أو المغامرة في بعض المجالات متحدّياً الأقدار، هذا لا يعني أن الحظ سيخذلك طوال السنة. لا، فقد يأتي لدعمك في بعض الأحيان، أو يوفّر فرصة تغير اتجاهاتك نحو الأفضل، إلا أن الجو العام يبدو شديد الدقة بالإجمال فتأتي هذه الفترات الإيجابية بصورة اعتراضية ليس إلا.
    إن (أورانوس) في برجك يعيد حياكة شخصيتك ويحمل تغييرات على خياراتك وأسلوبك وأوضاعك، فتتعامل مع المستجدات بطريقة جديدة. لقد علّمتك السنة الماضية دروساً كثيرة، أما هذه السنة فتجعلك تفكر باستقرارك المهني ونجاحك، مراهناً على بعض التغييرات التي لابد من حصولها كي تفرض نفسك وتستعيد الإمساك بزمام الأمور. أما (أورانوس) فليس وحده الفاعل في حياتك هذه السنة، لأن عوامل (الخسوف والكسوف) تتم في برجك أو في مواجهته، وتحم إليك تغييرات على صعيد حياتك الشخصية وارتباطاتك العاطفية والزوجية، أو على صعيد طموحاتك المهنية واستقرارك المادي، وتحذّرك من استهتار بالصحة والسلامة، ضف إلى ذلك كوكب (ساتورن) الذي يظهر على الساحة ابتداءً من 2 أيلول (سبتمبر) ويدخل مربعاً آخر مع برجك هو العذراء، فيعلن عن فترة مصيرية لبعض مواليد الحوت، وقد تكون انقلابية تستمرّ حتى آخر الشهر وتحمل معها أحداثاً طارئة ومفاجآت أرجو ألا تكون مخيِّبة.

    الماء تطفئ النار
    تحكم الأبراج النارية أجواء هذه السنة وتحثّ على الحركة والديناميكية والمبادرة والقيادة. إلا أنك، كبرج مائي، قد لا تنسجم مع هذه الأجواء المغايرة لطبيعتك، فتضطر إلى التأقلم والتكيّف مع جو لا يناسبك. فالماء، كما تعلم، تطفئ النار، والأبراج المائية: السرطان، العقرب والحوت تصارع ضد طبيعتها لكي تحقق مآربها، وتخرج عن تحفّظها من أجل الحفاظ على الشعلة وعدم الوقوع في التشاؤم واليأس.
    قد تطرأ مشكلة تتعلّق بشراكة أو حلف أو انتماء. ويكون التعامل مع السلطة، من أي نوع كانت، دقيقاً وصعباً للغاية. تصطدم ربما بسلطة أبوية أو مهنية أو سياسية تتفاعل على مدى الشهور الآتية وتنذر بقطيعة أو انقطاع أو خلاف أو انفصال يبرز بين شهري آب (أغسطس) وأيلول (سبتمبر).
    قد تكتشف، عزيزي الحوت، أن خياراتك لم تعد مناسبة لك، أو أنك أخطأت التقدير والتوقعات فوقعت في الخطأ، ما يفرض عليك تغييراً في الاتجاه أو حتى في المهنة ومكان الإقامة. لحسن الحظ أنك تسبح في كل التيارات، وتستطيع أن تتخلص من أي وضع شائك أو معقّد، فتستفيد من الظروف والفرص وتتحرر من قيود، بطريقتك الخاصة. قد تنقل البارودة إلى كتف أخرى كما يُقال، وتفرض نفسك على جهات جديدة بمهارة نادرة وقدرة خاصة بك على التأقلم مع أي ظرف كان. تواجه ربما دعوى قانونية أو نزاعاً مع بعض المراجع الإدارية أو السياسية، أو تقف حائراً أمام خيار في حياتك الشخصية أو المهنية، فتصارع الرياح من أجل إثبات حق أو الانتصار على إرادات أخرى وكسب التأييد والتقدير. أما وضع (جوبيتير) و (بلوتون) معاً فيشير إلى إيجابيات في حياتك المهنية خاصة، وإلى وعود كثيرة وأحلام تزوَّد بها خلال السنة، وتوْق إلى مركز أو منصب يعدك بالازدهار والتألق والانتصار. إلا أن الوجه الآخر لـ (جوبيتير) هذه السنة، فقد يترجم بخيبة أمل وعدم الالتزام بهذه الوعود من قبل بعض المعنيين، خاصة إذا جاء الاستحقاق بين أيلول (سبتمبر) وكانون الأول (ديسمبر).

    المال والأعمال
    تحرز تقدماً ملموساً في شؤونك المالية والمهنية، كلما تقدّمت نحو آخر السنة. لكنك تمرّ بتحديات كثيرة وتجارب دقيقة يجب أن تجتازها بسلام وحكمة. أما الفترة التي تهبك الإيجابيات، فقد تقع على الأخص بين منتصف شهر أيار (مايو) وأواخر شهر تموز (يوليو) حيث تحقّق بعض الأرباح وتقوم بمبادرات ومساعي ناجحة وتبرع في عالم الإعلان والترويج والتجارة والسياسة، كما تفيدك الاتصالات السياسية والتحالفات مع جهات نافذة وخارجية. أ ما مفتاح النجاح هذه السنة فهو الثقة بالنفس والعزم والعمل الجادّ، بعيداً عن التخاذل والتكاسل. لكن الفلك يحذّرك من المغامرات غير المحسوبة والمجازفات في أماكن لم تُختبر بعد.
    تبحث، عزيزي الحوت، هذه السنة، عن النجاح المهني أكثر من الأرباح المالية وتسعى إلى منصب أو مركز اجتماعي أو مسؤول، فتبذل جهودك من أجل إحراز هذا النصر. بعض مواليد الحوت يهتمون هذا العام بالمجالات السياسية وقد يرشحون لمنصب في هذا المجال. أما الأكثر حظاً منهم فهو من يعمل بعيداً عن الضوء، بصبر وأناة وتواضع، فلا يثير الحساسيات والعدائية، ويسعى من أجل المصلحة العامة فيكسب التأييد والاحترام. يوظّف معرفته وتجاربه في الحياة في خدمة بعض الاتجاهات الجديدة والأوضاع المفاجئة التي تفرض نفسها. ينصحه الفلك بعدم التحديث أو الارتجال، بل بسلوك طريق اختبرها سابقاً ودروب ثابتة وأكيدة. هذه هي دروس (ساتورن) بالنسبة إليه، وأختصرها بالعمل الجاد والواقعية والموضوعية والتواضع. أما إذا كنت بصدد اتخاذ بعض القرارات التي تتعلّق بتغيير مكان العمل أو إحداث تطوير أو تعديل على برامجك، فقد تكون أشهر كانون الثاني (يناير) وأيار (مايو) وتشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) هي الأفضل. أما المجالات الأكثر وعداً في الحياة المهنية، فقد تكون المجالات الطبية والصحية والموارد الإنسانية والصناعات الغذائية، هذا مع العلم أن الاتصالات مع الجهات النافذة تفتح أمامك الأبواب أيضاً.

    مشوار السنة
    إذا كانت بداية السنة بطيئة النمط، فإن الأمور تتغير ابتداءً من منتصف كانون الثاني (يناير) لكي تُحدث تعديلات في الأوضاع وتصحح المسيرة وتواجه التأخير والتسويف والإزعاجات الصغيرة والكبير في شهري شباط (فبراير) وآذار (مارس). إن الكسوف والخسوف في شهر آذار (مارس) يتمان في برجك وفي البرج المواجه لك، أي في الحوت والعذارء، ما يجعلك معرّضاً لبعض التغييرات المفاجئة وضرورة التكيّف معها.
    تهزّك الأحداث المتلاحقة في شهر نيسان (أبريل)، وقد يكون بعضها مفرحاً لك، في حين يجعلك بعضها الآخر تعيد النظر ببعض المواقع والخيارات. أما إذا كان شهر أيار (مايو) متناقض الوجوه، فإن الحظ يضرب لك موعداً في حزيران (يونيو) وتموز (يوليو)، إذ يطرأ ما يجعلك سعيداً ويحرّرك من بعض القيود، فتجتاز فترة من النشاطات الفكرية والمهنية الناجحة. تستعيد البسمة فنرى وجهك فرحاً بعد فترة من العبوس. أما شهر آب (أغسطس) فيحمل انقلابات في الأوضاع واضحة وملموسة وأحداثاً لا تتكرّر في كل مرة. الخسوف الكلي في أواخر شهر آب (أغسطس) يتم في برجك ويخفف من اندفاعك ويتسبب في بعض التراجع المعنوي، في حين أن أيلول (سبتمبر) لا يعد بالأفضل، وهو يحمل تأثيرات (الكسوف) أيضاً، بالإضافة إلى كوكبي (مارس) و (ساتورن) المعاكسين لك. يحمل هذا الشهر انفصالاً أو تخلّياً عن التزام أو وعد، وفسخاً لتحالف وظهور لمنافسين وأخصام أشداء. يشجعك شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) على تصحيح المسار، وقد يضع في طريقك عناصر مساعدة لذلك، في تشرني الثاني (نوفمبر) يبدأ كوكب المال بالنسبة إليك وهو (مارس)، بالتراجع ابتداءً من منتصف الشهر وحتى نهاية السنة. إن هذا الكوكب يقضي، استثنائياً، ثلاثة أشهر في برج السرطان مراوحاً مكانه ابتداءً من الثامن والعشرين من شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)، فتكون الفترة الواقعة بين هذا التاريخ ومنتصف تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) مناسبة لبعض المكاسب المالية بفضل علاقاتك الاجتماعية والعائلية وحدسك الممتاز. لكن ابتداءً من منتصف تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) وحيث يبدأ (مارس)، بالتراجع فمن الأفضل أن تتجنّب العمليات المالية الكبيرة والاستثمارات وأن تتحفّظ إزاء المغامرات والمجازفات.
    تبلغ الضغوطات ذروتها في الشهر الأخير من السنة الذي احترت في وصفه وشرح أوضاعه، لأن الكواكب تعاكس مشاريعك كما نجاحك المهني والاجتماعي والمادي، وقد يتدخل طرف ما لسد الطريق أمامك وإفساد ما جنيت. رغم ذلك تستطيع أن تحاصر المشاكل والسلبيات وتحقّق انتصاراً كبيراً، خاصة إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى القوس. يدعمك كوكب (مارس) لمواجهة أعداء وأخصام تكتشف لعبتهم ومناوراتهم. ابتداءً من تاريخ 18 كانون الأول (ديسمبر) تطل على فترة جيدة وواعدة ومثمرة، فتشعر أن السماء لم تتخلَّ عنك حتى لو أتت متأخرة لدعمك، في الأسبوع الأخيرين من السنة. تحمل يا عزيزي، تجاربك دروساً غنية وزاداً للعام المقبل، أي 2008، الذي يعد بانقلاب الأوضاع لمصلحتك.

    العلاقة العاطفية أمام اختبار
    كثيرون من مواليد الحوت يسعون في النصف الأول من السنة إلى تطوير إحدى العلاقات الشخصية أو بلورتها، ويعيشون حالة خاصة من التجاذبات. إنّ كوكب (أورانوس) الموجود في برج الحوت، يرمز إلى خضّات وهزّات وتغييرات على صعيد الأوضاع العاطفية والشخصية. فهو يدعم بالإجمال الحرية والاستقلالية والنزعة نحو العزوبية، أو عدم الارتباط والتقيّد بأي عقد أو التزام. تُضاف عليه هذه السنة عوامل (الكسوف والخسوف)، خاصة (الخسوف) الحاصل يوم 3 آذار (مارس) فلي برج العذراء، أي في منزل العلاقات الشخصية والزواج، والذي قد يحمل معه تجربة دقيقة لعلاقة جديدة أو قديمة، فيضعها تحت المجهر ويخضعها لامتحان صعب أو لمواجهة مع واقع مفاجئ. يحاول مولود الحوت التحرر من علاقة ربما، أو يفكر بالانسحاب من التزام أو التفلّت من قيد. أليس الزواج هو التزام وقيد أيضاً؟ فإذا كانت علاقته الزوجية معرّضة لتوتر واهتزاز، فإن هذه الفترة تبدو مهددة جداً لها. أما العلاقات المتينة فتنتصر على كل امتحان هذه السنة وتبدو أكثر عمقاً، لأن كل علاقة تجتاز هذا العام بنجاح هي قادرة على مواجهة كل التحديات بدون أن تصاب بأي أذى. هذا لا يعني أن مولود الحوت لا يفكّر بالزواج، بل إن زواجات كثيرة تتم تحت هذا الطالع بالأخص، خاصة إذا كانت تعبر عن نوع من التمرد أو الاحتجاج على مفاهيم اجتماعية أو معارضة عائلية. قد يميل الحوت إلى الارتباط والدخول إلى القفص الذهبي إذا جاء هذا الأمر تحت ضغط الظروف، أو إذا اعتبر الزواج نوعاً من التغيير والانقلابي في الحياة. لا تستغرب إذا رأيت مولود الحوت يقرّر الانفصال، بمجرّد أنه يشعر بالضجر أو لم يعد مرتاحاً لسير العلاقة. يحتاج الشريك نتيجة ذلك إلى كثير من الليونة والتفهّم لاجتياز هذه المحنة المحتملة. باختصار، قد يتزوّج مولود الحوت أو يطلِّق تحت وطأة الضغوطات، أو يأتي قراره على أثر حدث غير منتظر، أو تحدّياً لبعض الاعتراض أو الرفض. أما الفترة الأكثر تجاوباً مع الرغبة في الارتباط، فقد تقع ابتداءً من منتصف شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)، يميل إذاك العازب من برج الحوت إلى الزواج وإنشاء عائلة. قبل ذلك يمر بامتحانات كثيرة ويخضع لتجارب صعبة،خاصة بين آب (أغسطس) وأيلول (سبتمبر) إذ تشكّل هذه الفترة مرحلة مهمة لاتخاذ القرارات الإيجابي أو السلبي. أما شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر) فقد يكون الأكثر وعداً على الصعيد الشخصي، إذ يتحرر الحوت من مخاوفه وهواجسه مدعوماً من الأفلاك لكي يقرّر مصيره العاطفي.
    أضيف أن الأسفار تبدو مهمة هذا العام، إذ يلعب الخارج دوراً في بعض القرارات فيحزم الحوت حقائبه في رحلات طارئة وغير متوقّعة أحياناً. يحصل ذلك أثناء تراجع كواكب (مركور)، (مارس) و (فينوس) والتي تشير أيضاً إلى تأجيل اضطراري في بعض الأحيان وإلغاء بعض الرحلات في الدقيقة الأخيرة.
    يمكن القول إنها سنة العجائب والمفاجآت والتقلّبات، تحمل ظروفاً استثنائية وأحداثاً مصيرية تجعل مولود الحوت ينتقل ربما من موقع إلى موقع جديد.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الثاني (يناير)

    بصيص نور ابتداءً من 18
    يبدأ الشهر بنمط بطيء وجو مرتبك قليلاً، بسبب معاكسة كوكب (مارس) الذي يترك آثاره السلبية ويدعوك إلى الحذر والترقّب والوقاية، حتى لا ترتكب الهفوات أو تتعرّض لبعض الحوادث. قد يشمل التوتر جميع ميادين حياتك، لكن ابتداءً من تاريخ 18، تنطلق بسلام وتعوض عن الرتابة السابقة. تضع اللمسات الأخيرة على بعض المشاريع، أو يطرأ ما يزودك بأفكار جديدة وتطلّعات مالية مهمة. تشهد على تجديد يحصل في مجال عملك، أو يساعدك صديق نافذ على تنفيذ بعض المشاريع، أو يتدخل لصالحك فيقربك من بعض الجهات، أو يسدي إليك النصيحة الجيدة. قد تلعب الصدفة أيضاً دوراً في توجيهك وتضع على طريقك أشخاصاً قادرين على تصويب الأهداف. تتلقّى عرضاً مغرياً، أو يختارك البعض لمهمة تفتح أمامك آفاقاً واسعة. إذا كنت بصدد البحث عن عمل، فقد تُجري مقابلة في هذا الشهر وتسجّل نقاطاً لصالحك. يخدمك الحدس لالتقاط فرص متميّزة تعزز شؤونك المهنية.
    لكن لابد من الإشارة إلى التنافر الفلكي حوالي تاريخ 22 بين (جوبيتير) في القوس و (أورانوس) في برجك، أي في الحوت، الذي يهدّد بقطيعة أو انفصال، أو يحذّر من أخطار يدلّك عليها حدسك. إذا شعرت بالقلق فارحل بسرعة، وحاذر الأسفار المتسرّعة والعمليات المالية المشبوهة والانقلابات، كما الحماسة الشديدة لشخص أو فئة أ, جهة أو فكرة لم تدرسها بهدوء. أكثر المعنيين بهذا التنافر هم مواليد ما بين 1 و 5 آذار (مارس)، أو مَن كانت أبراجهم الصاعدة تنتمي إلى القوس، الحوت، الجوزاء والعذراء، إذ يتوجّب عليهم الانتباه لسلامتهم أثناء التنقلات والسفر، وعدم التطرّف في أي مجال.
    العلاقات الشخصية متوتّرة في النصف الأول
    تبدو الأجواء العاطفية ضاغطة في الأسبوعين الأولي من السنة. فقد يسود جوّ من البرودة أو الجفاء أو عدم التفاهم أو الانكماش والتحفّظ. قد يتحوّل حديث بسيط إلى نقاش حاد ومواجهات، وربما تضطر إلى بُعاد قسري عن الشريك، أو يختار هو الابتعاد قليلاً تجنّباً للصدامات. أما إذا توصّلت إلى استقرار في حياتك الشخصية والعاطفية خلال الأسابيع الأخيرة من السنة الماضية، فتكون أقل عرضة للقطيعة والخلافات. من الممكن جداً أن تفسخ في هذا الشهر خطوبة أو ارتباطاً ما أو شراكة مهنية حتى. تخيِّبك الوقائع إذا ذهبت بعيداً في أحلامك وأوهامك. أما اعتماد الواقعية والهدوء بعيداً عن التشنّج، فقد يكون الطريق الأسلم لتخطي المشاكل. لا تعلق أهمية على ما يقول الآخر ولا تؤزم الأوضاع، لأنك تشهد على تغييرات قد تحصل في النصف الثاني من الشهر، حيث تأتيك الحلول وتجد سبيلاً للتفاهم، خاصة في الأيام الأخيرة من الشهر التي تحمل انفراجاً ومصالحة بدخول كوكب (فينوس) إلى برجك بتاريخ 28. تكتشف في النصف الثاني من الشهر حاجاتك الحقيقية، وقد تعرف صدفاً مميزة إذا كنت خالياً، عبر بعض النشاطات الاجتماعية والأصدقاء، وربما على أثر موعد تعقده ويتعلق بشؤون عائلية أو مهنية أو روحية. أما الحياة الاجتماعية فتكون أكثر غنى ابتداءً من تاريخ 18، فتلتقي بالكثيرين وتوسِّع دائرة الاتصالات، وتنفتح على جديد. تكرس وقتاً في نهاية الشهر أيضاً لإعادة اللحمة في حياتك الزوجية، وتبدو أكثر رقة واهتماماً بحب أهملته، ما يعيد الانسجام إلى علاقاتك. تستطيع، عزيزي الحوت، هذا الشهر، أن تنقذ إحدى العلاقات من الانهيار بمبادرات لطيفة وكلمات هادئة ومحبة، وإشراك الآخر بمشاريعك وأحلامك. تلعب العائلة دوراً فلي هذا الإطار، فتشعر أنك محط احترام وتقدير، وأن الآخرين مستعدون لمؤازرتك في الأوقات الصعبة. إياك والقرارات الانفعالية، إلجأ إلى الحوار وترطيب الأجواء حتى تنتصر على كل تهديدات الفلك لك هذا الشهر.

شهر شباط (فبراير)

    نمط بطيء وانتظار
    يخيّم على هذا الشهر جو من التأخير والتسويف والتأجيل، سواء كان السبب شأناً شخصياً، مهنياً أو أوضاعاً عامة. تعيد النظر ببعض الارتباطات والمشاريع، وقد يساعدك التنافر الفلكي على قلب بعض الموازين، على أثر أمر طارئ أو وضع لم يعد يحتمل التسويف. تتمرّد على واقع وتعيد النظر بأعمالك ودراساتك واهتماماتك، فتشطب مالم يعد يناسبك، وتتخذ قرارات فجائية في بعض الأحيان. تبدو الانفعالات شديدة، وربما تتوصل إلى حسم بدون إثارة ضجة، فيشارك القلب والعقل في اتخاذ القرار وتبدو واثقاً من خياراتك. قد تقلب الصفحة يا عزيزي، وذلك منذ الأيام الأولى من الشهر، أو مؤثّرة، متأرجحاً بين الفرح الشديد والقلق الكبير. إذا أردت فهم رسالة الأفلاك إليك، فيجب أن تعمد إلى تنظيم مهني هادئ ومفاوضات متينة وعميقة بعيداً عن الانفعالات، وإلى التسلّح بالصبر وتكرار المحاولة إذا لم تنجح مساعيك من المرة الأولى. كل مثابرة خلال هذا الشهر تؤدّي إلى تحقيق الأهداف المنشودة. أما العمل الجماعي فيبدو أفضل بكثير من التفرّد بالقرارات، شرط أن تكون شفافاً وصريحاً مع الآخرين. لن تتمَّ هذه الأمور بدون عراقيل ومفاجآت ومشاكل يتسبّب بها بعض الزملاء في بعض الأحيان، وتتطلّب منك ليونة وصبراً وضبطاً للأعصاب.

    العواطف مشتعلة
    اختار كوكب (فينوس) أن يكون بضيافتك في شهر الحب. فهو يمرّ ببرجك منذ الثامن والعشرين من الشهر الماضي، لكي يحمل إليك أخباراً عاطفية وجوّاً رومنسياً وحباً وتفاهماً وأحلاماً كثيرة. إذا كنت عازباً فقد تلتقي من يشعل النار في قلبك، ويجعلك تعيش خلال هذا الشهر مشاعر صاخبة ولقاءات حارة متنوّعة تزيدك إشراقاً وحماسة. قد يكون هذا الآخر هو الشريك المثالي أو لا يكون، إنما تراه الآن الشخص الأنسب إليك، فيقودك إلى الحب والآفاق الجديدة، ويعرّفك إلى بعض النشاطات والاجتماعيات، ويسرقك إلى عالم ثانٍ. أما إذا كنت مرتبطاً، فقد تحقق في هذا الشهر الرغبة في التقارب والانسجام والاتفاق على مشاريع مستقبلية، وتدرك أن ما تؤمن به فعلاً ومن كل قلبك تراه يتحقق في يوم من الأيام.
    هذا لا يعني أن الوعود كلها وردية، بل إن لقاء (فينوس) و (أورانوس) في برجك أيها الحوت، قد يشير أيضاً إلى أوضاع فجائية واشتعال النار من تحت الرمال ومواجهات تهدّد بفراق، فالمناخ مضطرب قليلاً والمشاعر متطرّفة تحت هذا الطالع الفلكي. تحب كثيراً أو تكره كثيراً، بل قل أن العواطف المكبوتة تنفجر وتخرج إلى الضوء لكي تعلن عن نفسها بدون تحفّظ. من يحاول أن يتصداك يصطاد في المياه العكرة، فأنت مستعد الآن للمواجهة وإلى فرض بعض العلاقات على محيطك العائلي إذا كان ممانعاً. أما الأصدقاء فيلعبون دوراً مميّزاً في مصالحة مع حبيب تخاصمت معه، أو في إعادة اللُّحمة، أو حتى في دفعك إلى اتخاذ قرارات نهائية. قد يكون النصف الثاني من الشهر مناسباً أكثر لاتخاذ قرارات على الصعيد الشخصي.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آذار (مارس)

    ظروف مفاجئة
    يحمل معه هذا الشهر سلسلة أحداث مربكة تتسبب بتأخير وتأجيل وتغيير يطرأ في الدقيقة الأخيرة، وبمصاريف مفاجئة وتراكمات أدعوك إلى معالجتها بهدوء، الواحدة تلو الأخرى وبدون استعجال وبلبلة. إيّاك أن تفقد ثقتك بالنفس، فأنت قادر على اجتياز العقبات ببرودة أعصاب، رغم عوامل الكسوف والخسوف التي تطالك مباشرة. وأبداً مع الخسوف إذ يحصل في برج العذراء بتاريخ 3، أي في مواجهة مع برجك، ما يضعف مقاومتك النفسية والمعنوية. وقد يشعرك بالانهيار إذا كنت مولوداً بين 1 و 5 آذار (مارس)، لكنك قادر على الصمود وعدم التخلّي عن إيمانك بالأفضل. لا ترمِ السلاح، بل واجه ما يحصل بمهارة يتحلى بها مواليد الحوت عامة.
    قد يختبر هذا (الخسوف) علاقة شخصية لك أو عاطفية، ويضعك أمام امتحان دقيق. كذلك يحذّر من إهمال للأولاد ومن الاستهتار بالمواصلات وقيادة السيارة. قد تطرأ تغييرات في مجال عملك، وتبرز أزمات كالعلاقة بين الرئيس والمرؤوس، أو كيفية تسيير الأعمال الإدارية، والمسؤولية إزهاءها. لكن إذا تعاملت مع هذه الأمور بوعي ومعرفة لما يجري، فقد تخرج منتصراً وتغيِّر الاتجاهات لمصلحتك.
    أما (الكسوف) الحاصل في برجك يوم 19 فيركّز الضوء عليك، لكن تأثيراته تبدو أخفّ بكثير من تأثيرات (الخسوف) لأنه جزئي، ويجعلك تتردّد إزاء بعض الخيارات وتفقد الثقة بالنفس وتقول بصوت منخفض ما تجب المجاهرة به. في هذه الأثناء قد تلجأ إلى تغيير علاج ما إذا كنت خاضعاً له، أو إلى إتباع حمية غذائية جديدة. في فترة (الكسوف والخسوف) لا تهمل واجباتك، لكن خفف النمط وتجنّب كل مجازفة من أي نوع كانت.
    سجِّل، عزيزي الحوت، تغييراً أساسياً وجذرياً قد يكون حاسماً في حياتك المهنية. قد تجد نفسك أمام خيار ومهمّ، أو تصطدم ببعض الرؤساء والمسؤولين أو القادة، وربما تلجأ إلى المحاكم أو إلى جهة قادرة على تسوية الأمور بصورة نهائية.
    أما الوجه الإيجابي للتأثيرات الفلكية هذا الشهر فيكمن بوجود (الشمس) في برجك، والإشراق الذي تحمله إلى بعض شؤونك الشخصية كما صورتك وسمعتك. قد ينطلق مشروع كان عالقاً، وتحصل على عائدات مالية غير منتظرة، أو تشهد تطوّرات سريعة لبعض الأوضاع تكاد لا تستوعبها، تدهشك حيناً وتصدمك حيناً آخر. قد تضطر هذا الشهر أيضاً إلى التحرك باتجاهات جديدة والسفر لإجراء مفاوضات سريعة، أو إلى التخلّى عن بعض المهمات، خاصة في النصف الأول ن الشهر، في حين تمسك بزمام الأمور في النصف الثاني وتقرّر قيادة الأمور ومجابهة كل المستجدات. أما الطابع الجيد لـ (جوبيتير) و (ساتورن) بتاريخ 16، فقد يعزز ميلك إلى القتال والتحدي، خاصة إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى القوس، الأسد، الحمل أو الميزان. تخرج من هذه المعارك منتصراً، وقد تحقق عملية مالية ناجحة على أثر ذلك.

    قلق عاطفي وشبح الفراق
    تعيش هذا الشهر بلبلة عاطفية، خاصة بين 1 و 17، حيث يعود هاجس ما ليوقظ مخاوفك ويثير الغيرة أو الشكوك. قد تعرف تغييرات في حياتك العاطفية أيضاً، وتخشى على علاقة أو ارتباط ما من قطيعة وفراق أو طلاق. بعض مواليد الحوت يعيشون عقدة ذنب تجاه شريك أو زوج أو حبيب، ويحاولون التعويض بشكل من الأشكال. قد يخفون سرّاً، أو يتحفّظون إزاء بعض المشاعر السلبية ويتحمّلون كبتاً تفادياً لتأزيم بعض الأوضاع، خاصة وأن المجال العائلي لا يبدو متعاوناً في هذه الفترة، بل يتسبب بمضايقات أو إزعاجات ويشكّل عنصراً سلبياً في مسار الأمور. إن ما تحتاجه، هذا الشهر، عزيزي الحوت، هو التطمين والشعور بالأمان والالتزام من قبل الشريك وعدم تعريض العلاقة المستقرة للهزات. لحسن الحظ أن الفترة الواقعة بين 18 وآخر الشهر تبدو أكثر هدوءاً وراحة، وذلك عندما يدخل كوكب (فينوس) إلى برج الثور فتتوصّل إلى مصالحة أو تقارب أو شرح للمواقف. تتلقى علامات الحب والحرص ويبدي لك الحبيب اهتمامه وتعلّقه بك. المهم أن تحافظ على هدوئك وأن تتحضَّر للحلول الآتية، بعيداً عن التشنّج والمواجهات حتى تجتاز المرحلة الصعبة بنجاح.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر نيسان (أبريل)

    هزَّات فلكية
    تخضع هذا الشهر لهزّات متتالية وقوية، تجعل من هذا الشهر مفترق طريق للكثيرين من مواليد الحوت، وتحدد خياراتهم المستقبلية، وتدفعهم نحو قرارات مهمة على أثر بعض التغييرات والتبدّلات والظروف المفاجئة. تجد نفسك، عزيزي الحوت، أمام مشاكل لابد من حلها إن على الصعيد المهني أو على الصعيد العائلي. يهدّد بعض الأحداث وضعك المهني الذي يشهد انقلابات ربما، وذلك على أثر بعض التصرفات التي تصدر عنك. أو قد يُفرض عليك خيار ما، وتوجّه جديد ترضخ له أو تتعاطى معه بليونة. من المكن أن تُتّهم بمخالفة، أو أن تحاكم على هفوات سابقة أو خيارات تراها، من وجهة نظرك، محقَّة. نعم يا عزيزي، فالمناخ عاصف جداً ويحمل مفاجآت طوال الشهر، وخضّات لا تستطيع السيطرة عليها في غالبي الأحيان. إن كوكب (مارس) الذي يدخل برجك بتاريخ 6، يبعث في نفسك الأمل ويشجّعك على المبادرة ويحفّزك لكي تتحدى المخاطر حتى. حاذر! فقد يتسبب هذا الكوكب بأوضاع متأزمة، ويدفعك إلى ردات فعل تهدد أمنك وسلامتك، خاصة وأنه ينضم إلى (أورانوس) في معاكسته (جوبيتير) ويجعل منك أول ضحاياه. لا تخف! أنا أحاول أن أصوّر لك الوضع مضخّماً الأوضاع فقد تسترجع حقاً لك وتستوفي ديونك، أو يعترف الآخرون بخدماتك وعطائك. كلمة أخيرة: إذا شعرت بتراجع صحي فلا تهمل العوارض، والجأ إلى الطبيب بسرعة.

    كوكب الحب يرعاك حتى تاريخ 12
    تهتم الأفلاك بمصالحك الغرامية في الأيام الأولى من الشهر. يعبّر لك البعض عن محبتهم وتعلّقهم، وقد يهتف القلب لشخص في المحيط يلفت نظرك للمرة الأولى، أو تراه أنت للمرة الأولى. يلاحقك الحب إذا لم تلاحقه، وربما تجده أثناء اهتمامات بأوضاع مالية، أو مع شخص له صلة بهذه الأوضاع. أما إذا كنت متزوجاً، فقد يدعمك الشريك مادياً ويقف إلى جانبك، أو تجد دعماً من قبل بعض الأصدقاء. لكن اعتباراً من تاريخ 12 يتغيّر الجو والمناخ، إذ يدخل (فينوس) إلى برج الجوزاء ويبعث إليك بذبذبات سلبية، أو يفرض بعض الرتابة والجمود على علاقاتك، كأن تنتظر أحداً لا يأتي، أو تتوقّع تطورات تخذلك. كذلك، تعيش توتراً مع أحد أفراد العائلة يتصرّف بطريقة استفزازية، أو يحاول أن يتدخّل بحياتك بشكل يثير غضبك. تشعر بالتردد ويسود مناخ من عدم الثقة، فتحتاج إلى من يصغي إليك ويغمرك بالحنان والكلمات المطمئنة. تعصف بعض الرياح في حياتك العائلية أيضاً، فينعكس الوضع على شؤونك المهنية، وقد يكون العكس صحيحاً أيضاً، فتتداخل أمور لها صلة بالوضع المالي والعائدات والممتلكات والمصالح المشتركة. ينصحك الفلك بالتروي وعدم اتخاذ القرارات المتسرّعة، والمحافظة على الثقة بالنفس حتى لا ترتكب الحماقات.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيار (مايو)

    مطبّات فلكيّة
    حاذر من ارتكاب الأخطاء في شهر متعدد الوجوه يجعلك خاضعاً لوصاية كوكب (مارس) ولتنافر (أورانوس) و (جوبيتير)، يحمل إليك مفاجآت حلوة حيناً، ثم يربكك بأوضاع دقيقة أحياناً أخرى. هذا الشهر مفتوح على شتى الاحتمالات، يتطلّب هدوءاً وحكمة في التصرف وتكتماً خاصة في النصف الأول. عبثاً تحاول المواجهة، فقد تجد أمامك السدود والحواجز، ما يستوجب الهدوء وعدم الاحتجاج ضد سلطة معينة أو إدارة أو قيادة. تذكّر أن ليس كل ما يعرف يُقال، وأن بعض الحقائق يجب أن تحتفظ بها لنفسك، خاصة في الوقت الحاضر. إسع إلى المصالحة والهدوء، خاصة وأن كوكب (مركور) يهبك في الأيام العشرة الأولى القدرة على التفاوض اللائق والذكي ومحاورة الآخرين، أياً كانوا، بلباقة وقوة إقناع. قد يفاجئك أشخاص مزوَّدون بالنوايا السيئة أو هم غير مستعدين لإيجاد التسويات. لاشك أنك تعيش غلياناً، بسبب وجود كوكب (مارس) في برجك، إلا أن ضب الأعصاب يبدو هو الوصية المثلى للأفلاك هذا الشهر. مرهف الحسّ، معرّضاً لبعض المواجهات، فتمر بالمطبات الفلكية التي تحذرك من إحداث تغييرات في أي مجال كان. توقّع، يا عزيزي الحوت، انقلاباً مفاجئاً في بعض الأوضاع، أو أمراً طارئاً يمنعك من متابعة مساعيك مثلاً. حاول أن تربح الوقت وأن تستدرك هذا الأمر. إن حيازتك على هذا الكتاب تخول لك إدراك المسار والتكيف مع الأوضاع واستباق بعضها. هذا هو الهدف من هذا المؤلف الذي أصدره كل سنة فيزداد قرّاؤه عاماً بعد عام. أرجوك، عزيزي الحوت، تجنَّب الأماكن الخطيرة والأوضاع الدقيقة، سياسية كانت أم اجتماعية أم رياضية. حافظ على هدوء أعصابك وأحط نفسك بمن يجلب إليك الهدوء والهناء. ضاعف الوقاية إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى الجوزاء، العذراء، الحوت أو القوس. إنتبه للأدوات الكهربائية، للنار والماء والحوادث المؤسفة. هذا لا يعني أنك معرّض لحادث، لا سمح الله، بل إن الوقاية ضرورية في فترة دقيقة كهذه.
    إلا أن الفلك ليس ضنيناً عليك بالأخبار الجيدة أيضاً في هذا الشهر، بل قد يحمل إليك أوضاعاً وأحداثاً مميّزة تستفيد منها بين 1 و 7، إذ من الممن أن تتلقى أيضاً أخباراً جيدة تتعلق بأعمالك واتصالاتك. نصيحتي إليك هي في الانتباه وتجنّب المواجهات والنقاشات الحادة، وذلك حتى آخر يوم من الشهر، فالوقاية أفضل من العلاج.

    موسم الحب يبدأ في 8
    يبدأ الشهر مع (فينوس) في برج الجوزاء، أي في موقع متنافر مع برجك، ما يفرض عليك بعض التحفّظ وعدم فرض وجهة نظرك أو إثارة حفيظة المحيط بآراء أو موقف وتصرفات تؤدي إلى المواجهات. قد لا تجد الأمان في بداية هذا الشهر، وربما حتى الحادي عشر منه، ثم تتغير الأجواء فـ (فينوس) الذي يصل بتاريخ 8 إلى برج مائي صديق لك هو السرطان، يرطب الأجواء حتماً ويعلن عن فترة رقيقة من تبادل العواطف وممارسة هواية الإغواء، ويحمل أخباراً طيّبة ولو متأرجحة ومتناقضة في بعض الأحيان. فالوضع الفلكي يتحدث عن تغييرات سريعة وانتقال من حال إلى حال، فما كان يعجبك بالأمس قد يبهت لونه اليوم، وما تراه اليوم عادياً قد يتخذ حجماً آخر في اليوم التالي. قد يجذبك في الأيام العشرة الأولى الوضع المادي والفكري للشريك المحتمل. بعد ذلك وحتى أواخر الشهر، تبدو ميّالاً إلى من يحيطك بالحنان والعطف، فتكفّ الهدايا المادية على أن تكون هي البرهان الأفضل للحب، ثم تبحث عمَّن يخلق لك جوّاً مرحاً ويتمتع بمخيلة واسعة لإرضائك. هذه التقلّبات تجعلك غير مستقر ربما، لكن لا تمنع من أن تجد الشريك أو الحبيب المرجو، خاصة في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر، حيث تحوم الفرص العاطفية حول منزلك وفي محيطك العائلي، أو عبر بعض الزيارات العائلية أو اللقاءات الاجتماعية.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر حزيران (يونيو)

    ترميم وتصحيح
    تتحسّن أوضاعك عامة خلال هذا الشهر يا عزيزي، فتستعيد معنوياتك وثقتك بالنفس، وتشعر أنك حاضر لمواجه أية صعوبات، مليئاً بالتفاؤل وفرح الحياة. ورغم هذا الشهر الذي يحكمه برج الجوزاء بالإجمال، والذي يتنافر مع تطلعاتك، فإنك تسوي الأوضاع وتقفل الباب على ما كان يزعجك. تبحث عن السلام وتجده، يساعدك كوكب (مركور) في السرطان الذي يوفّر لك الإمكانات الفكرية والنفسية لكي تتكيّف بسرعة مع المستجدات، وتواكب ما يجري بشجاعة وإقدام. قد تنجح بتسوية ما كان عالقاً وتتقدّم بخطى ثابتة في أعمالك، فتتوصّل إلى نتائج ملموسة. تدرك أخيراً ما تريد وكيف السبيل إلى الحصول عليه. تعبِّر عن نفسك بطريقة لافتة، فينصاع إليك الآخرون ويقتنعون بوجهة نظرك. تتطوّر الشؤون المالية فتحصل على أخبار طيّبة بصددها، تشجّعك على خطوات أخرى لابد منها. وقد تكون الأيام الستة الأخيرة من الشهر مناسبة جداً في هذا الإطار.
    تكون قنوات الاتصال مفتوحة ومسهَّلة أمامك، فتتبادل الآراء وتتحدث عن بعض المصالح المادية المشتركة مع جهات أخرى. تبدو أفكارك واضحة فتحكم بصوابية على الأمور وتشرح بمنطق تطوّرها. تعالج المشكلات التي تسبّب بها الآخرون أو التي كنت أنت مطلقها. لا تسكت عن أمر تستطيع أن تجد له حلولاً. بمجرّد النقاش والحوار.
    يأتيك هذا الشهر بالازدهار والمكافآت والترقية ربما، يدعمك بعض النافذين أو المقرَّبين. عالج كل قضية ترتبط بمراجع حكومية أو إدارية أو سياسية، فالوقت سانح لذلك. أما الأصدقاء والعلاقات الاجتماعية، فقد تكون داعمة جداً. إتبع حدسك وأفكارك البرّاقة الآن، فقد يكون للاتصال والتواصل دوراً في نجاحك. تسجّل نقاطاً لصالحك، إذا كنت تعمل في مجال الإعلان والترويج والبيع، أو الكتابة والتدريس أو المحاماة.

    عودة إلى الوراء
    يبارك كوكب (فينوس) أوضاعك العاطفية في النصف الأول من الشهر، ويمطر عليك حباً وعلاقات عذبة وجاذبية تمارسها على الجميع. قد تبحث عن استعادة حبيب ضاع منك أو رحل أو جافاك لسبب أو لآخر. وقد تعود على الوراء بسبب بعض الأحداث الخارجية عن إرادتك، فتستعيد قصة ماضية وتعالج مشكلة اعتقدت أنها زالت، أو تضطر إلى مواجهة مع أشخاص كنت على صلة أو ارتباط بهم. وربما تقوم بعملية بحث وتدقيق عن ماضٍ تريد أن تفتح دفاتره لاطلاع على حقائق كانت مخفية عنك. من المحتمل أن يسعى إلى ذلك أيضاً إلى الطرف الآخر وأن يحاول إلقاء الضوء على بعض النقاط الغامضة، فهذا الشهر يحمل هذه العودة إلى الوراء، ويرى تشابكاً بين ما حصل وما يحصل الآن. تستطيع أن تفهم هذه الإشارات وأن تطبّقها على حياتك وقصتك الشخصية، فكوكب (مركور) الذي تراجع ابتداءً من منتصف الشهر يجعل تعيد الحساب وتخفّف من الحماسة، خاصة إذا سرت باتجاهات سريعة نحو هدف ما، دون التدقيق والتحفّظ. أما كوكب الحب المستقرّ في برج السرطان، فلا يشير إلى علاقات جدّية، بل إلى فترات من اللهو والمرح وعدم الالتزام، خاصة في النصف الثاني من هذا الشهر. يعيش المرتبطون أيضاً شهر عسل جديد في هذه الفترة، ويمرحون معاً أو يسافرون لاكتشاف عالم آخر يدهشهم ويعيد إحياء الشعلة في قلوبهم.
    يسجّل هذا الشهر أيضاً دخول كوكب (فينوس) إلى برج الأسد، لكي يستقرّ إليك بعض الحلول لمشاكل عانيت منها، ويرطّب الأجواء بالنسبة إلى بعض العلاقات المتشنّجة، ولا يتحدث بالمقابل عن لقاءات عاصفة وحب جارف وانفعالات شديدة أو أجواء رومنسية. إعلم أن هذه الفترة قد تطول، ولن تفكَّ عنك الحصار قبل شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر).


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تموز (يوليو)

    هدايا من القدر
    يحمل إليك هذا الشهر ظروفاً استثنائية وأحداثاً مفاجئة، تسمح لك بالقيام بالتغييرات المرغوبة وتوسيع الآفاق والمباشرة ببعض النشاطات الجديدة. إذا كنت بصدد البحث عن عمل فقد تتوفر لك فرص مهمة الآن. أما إذا كنت تسعى إلى توقيع بعض العقود أو تعمل في مجال استثماري فقد تهديك الأفلاك أفضل ما لديها. كذلك إذا قمت بسفر فستعود سعيداً مرتاحاً للأجواء. باختصار، توفّر لك الكواكب أوقاتاً مهمة وهدايا غير منتظرة، وأنت تعلم أن أجمل اللحظات التي توفرها لنا الحياة هي التي تأتي على غير انتظار وتكون مفاجئة.
    هذا لا يعني أن العمل لن يكون متراكماً، بل هو يثقل كاهلك في بعض الأحيان، فتضطر إلى ساعات إضافية، أو تأخذ معك الأعمال إلى المنزل، خاصة إذا كنت تبدأ بجديد أو إذا كنت تتحمل مسؤولية بعض الأعمال العائلية. لا يمكن التغاضي أيضاً عن نزاع محتمل يطرأ في مجال عملك أو مع بعض الزملاء، في بعض فترات هذا الشهر. إلا أن الإشارات الفلكية ترى الأمر عابراً، تمكن معالجته بدون أن يترك أثراً كبيراً. قد يعود السبب إلى غياب يجب أن تملأ فراغه، أو إلى قرارات وتحديات تضطر أن تواجهها وحيداً. أما التأخير في إنجاز ما عليك، فقد يولِّد ردات فعل سلبية لدى بعض المعنيين أو المسؤولين. من المهم جداً أن تبرهن عن كفاءة في قيادة الآخرين وإدارة العم، لأن هذا الأمر سيضاف إلى ملفك ويحضِّرك لمركز مستقبلي ربما، أو لموقع تصبو إليه, وقد يكون مكرَّساً لك في الأشهر الآتية.
    أما إذا كنت في عطلة خلال شهر تموز (يوليو) فتتضامن (الشمس) و (مركور) في السرطان لإحاطتك بأجواء جيدة وحالمة. يحقُّ لك التكاسل قليلاً وعدم الاهتمام بمسؤوليات يجب أن يتحمل جزءاً منها المتعاونون. أيهما تختار ستجد مبتغاك يا عزيزي، وتشعر أنّ هذا الشهر هو بين أفضل الفترات خلال هذه السنة المليئة بالتحديات والمواجهات.

    علاقات متقاطعة
    يشهد هذا الشهر تقلبات على الصعيد العاطفي، كما تغيرات وتموّجات، فيكون النصف الأول حافلاً باللقاءات والمناسبات الاجتماعية الصاخبة والنشاطات، وقد يحمل عرضاً لسفر أو ذهاباً في رحلة مسلّية جدا. تبدو سعيداً بما يحصل، منطلقاً، منفتحاً على كل الآفاق. تشارك بأحداث رياضية أو فنية أو اجتماعية، وتذهب لملاقاة الناس والتحادث معهم، وتوطّد علاقتك بالشريك عبر أجواء جديدة تضفيها على حياتكما. بعض مواليد الحوت يقدمون على زواج خلال هذا الشهر، أو على شراء منزل تحضيراً لهذا الارتباط.
    ابتداءً من تاريخ 14، يتوجّه كوكب (فينوس) إلى برج العذراء، لكي يعود بعد ذلك إلى الأسد في مسيرة تستمر حتى تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)، أما عندما يدخل هذا البرج، فقد يشير إلى علاقة اجتماعية أو عاطفية تنشأ وسط أجواء معقّدة أو صعوبات أو حواجز وعراقيل. قد لا يتأمن الاستقرار الآن، بل يمر بتجارب عديدة تصطدم بإرادات معارضة وظروف قاسية. أما المرتبطون فيعرفون فترة أكثر هدوءاً وتقارباً في النصف الثاني من الشهر.
    لاشك أنك تلتقي بوجوه متعددة خلال شهر تموز (يوليو)، وتهتم بمنزل جديد أو بتأثيث الداخل. تعيش تجارب مميّزة وتكبر الآمال بتعزيز علاقة خاصة في أواخر الشهر، وقد تُتّخذ قرارات مهمة في هذا الإطار.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر آب (أغسطس)

    مهمة مستحيلة
    ها هو شهر آب (أغسطس) يطلّ مع (خسوف كلّي) يتم في برجك أيها الحوت، ما يهدد بالإرهاق والتعب وتراجع المعنويات ويحتّم الوقاية والحذر، خاصة ابتداءً من تاريخ 7، لا تستهتر بأية تعليمات وكن واعياً، حريصاً على كل ما يحميك من تداعيات كثيرة وانقلابات في بعض الأوضاع وإرباكات قد لا تعفي إلا القلة. يتطلب هذا الشهر العمل السريعة والمبادرة في الوقت المناسب والتحرّك قبل تاريخ 12، إذا أردت أن تنتصر على المعوقات. بعد ذلك تشعر بتراجع المقاومة والشجاعة، فترتبك لأقل حدث أو تطوّر، وربما تواجه بعض المشاكل، وقضايا التأجيل والتسويف وعدم التواصل والتفاهم مع الشركاء والمحيطين. يدعوك الفلك في هذه الفترة، إلى التصدي والصمود وعدم الإقدام على أية مبادرة أو تغيير أو تحرّك أو قرار نهائي وحاسم. لا تراهن على أي مجال مادي، ولا تجازف إلا في المكان الآمن. كل ارتجال وتسرّع تدفع ثمنه غالياً.
    من الممكن أن يتعرض بعض مواليد الحوت لهزيمة أو خسارة فيقعون في التشاؤم أو اليأس. إلا أن النصيحة هي في المواجهة والعزم على الصراع، ولو أجَّلوا التنفيذ الآن. قد يكون من المفيد معاشرة الأشخاص الذين يتمتعون بصلابة وأعصاب متينة وحكم منطقي على الأمور، فقد يدعموك بمعنوياتهم المرتفعة، ويسدون إليك النصح ويشدّون من عزيمتك. لا يخلو هذا الشهر أيضاً من انتفاضة أو استقالة أو نزاع حاد يخرج إلى العلن، أو انتقال للإقامة في مكان آخر أو بلد جديد. أما المواجهات العائلية فقد تكون حاضرة أيضاً، وتؤثّر أو تتأثر بالأجواء المهنية. تبرز نقاط خلافية في أي مجال، ويبدو التحدي كبيراً. قد يصعب عليك خرق الحواجز، فتتأخر في عمل أو مهمة، أو تقف منتظراً الانفراج الذي لا يأتي بالسرعة المتوخّاة.
    إشارة على أن مَن انتمت أبراجهم الصاعدة إلى الأسد أو القوس أو الميزان أو الحم، فقد يعرفون حوالي تاريخ 6 أوضاعاً جيدة ومفاجآت سارة وانقلابات سياسية أو غيرها تبدو لمصلحتهم. من الممكن أن يجنوا أرباحاً كثيرة، وأن يحالفهم الحظ في مجال المهنة أو الدراسات أو الأسفار. إلا أن المحظوظين هذا الشهر فقد يشكّلون الأقلّية، لا الأكثرية.

    توتّر على الجبهة العاطفية
    تعاني خلال هذا الشهر من قلب يسكنك على الصعيد الشخصي أيضاً. تبدو العلاقات مرتبكة أو معرضة للانفجار، كما أن الوضع العائلي ليس داعماً بالإجمال. تضطر إلى الاهتمام بالآخرين أو تكبت مشاعرك أو حتى غضبك، وتشعر أنك تعطي أكثر مما تأخذ، أو أنك محروم من الحب والعطف. يتراءى لك أحياناً أن أحداً يخفي عنك أمراً، أو أنك منبوذ من محيط قريب. قد تكون انطباعاتك صحيحة أم لا، إلا أنك تتألم داخلياً وترفض التعبير عن هواجسك أو إخراج ما في داخلك. قد تصطدم بنفسك أيضاً معاتباً إياها، طارحاً الأسئلة، متململاًَ أو مغتاظاً. قد تصعب الأمور كلما اقتربت من أواخر الشهر، فتبدو متحمساً لمواجهة تؤدي إلى جدال ونزاعات، أو ربما تخيّبك تجربة رومنسية اعتقدت أنها مخرج لك من معاناة. إهدأ أيها الحوت وحاول أن تشرك أحد الأصدقاء بأفكارك ومشاعرك. يكفي أن تتكلم حتى تشعر بالارتياح.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)

    تحت الوصاية الساتورنيّة
    تعاكسك الأفلاك هذا الشهر أيضاً عزيزي الحوت، وآسفة لنقلي إليك هذا الخبر. فـ (ساتورن) يدخل الآن إلى العذراء، أي إلى مواجهة برجك، ليفرض عليك نظامه الخاص الذي يستمر سنتين ونصف السنة، فيكون في بعض الفترات قاسياً في حكمه وتوجيهاته. هذا الطالع الفلكي يفترض منك الليونة والتكيّف مع بعض الأوضاع، كما الإذعان لإرادة الآخرين أو لقراراتهم وأهوائهم. (الشمس) في برج العذراء أيضاً تخفف من وهجك، بالإضافة إلى (كسوف) يوم 11 في العذراء الذي لا يبشّر بالأفضل. أما كوكب (مارس) فيسكن برج الجوزاء ويشكّل مربّعاً مع برجك، ويعقّد الأجواء بدل أن يرطّبها. هل تريد النصيحة؟ إياك أن تتحدَّى القدر، هذا الشهر! لا ترتكب حماقات يا عزيزين وحاول أن تتماشى مع هذه التعليمات بدون استخفاف لأنها لم تخطئ في السابق. قل في نفسك أن الأمور تتحسن في الشهر المقبل وأن الصبر والهدوء يحاصران المشاكل. لا حلّ أمامك إلا بقبول ما يُطلب منك والابتعاد عن التدخل بأمور لا تعنيك, أو الاستجابة إلى مشيئة القدر بدون انتفاضة واحتجاج واعتراض. من المحتمل أن يسجل هذا الشهر قطيعة أو انفصالاً وقرارات مفاجئة, فتتخلى عن التزام أو تقدّم استقالتك, إذا لم تفعل ذلك في الشهر الماضي, تفسخ حلفاً أو تواجه بعض الأخصام والمنافسين بحدة كبيرة. قد ينتصر عليك الآخرون, وتجد نفسك في الموقف الأضعف. يواجهك البعض بحقائق سابقة ووقائع لا تستطيع إلا الاعتراف بها. إلا أن الصبر قد يكون مفتاح الفرج, كما أن قدراتك على التأقلم تخدم مصالحك، فتتعاطى مع بعض المستجدات بمرونة، وتجتاز الأوقات الصعبة بدون خسائر كبيرة، إذا أردت، تُعالج المستجدات المالية والحياتية والقدرية. أما العنوان لأكبر الذي ينصحك به الفلك الآن، فهو التحفّظ والتستر وعدم التعرض للفضائح أو الاتهامات.

    الساعة إلى الوراء
    تعيد حساباتك هذا الشهر وتطرح التساؤلات حول جديّة بعض العلاقات وفائدتها. قد تكتشف فجأة أن الشريك ليس الشخص المطلوب، أو أن العلاقة العاطفية التي بدأتها منذ فترة قصيرة، تكشف عن وجه آخر لا يناسبك ولا يتجاوب مع تطلّعاتك. قد تعيش فترة انتقالية يسودها التردد والحيرة والبرودة وعدم الاقتناع. بعض مواليد الحوت يحسمون أمرهم ويعلنون عن انفصال، في حين أن البعض الآخر يؤجل هذا الاستحقاق، ولو صار على يقين من قراره أو خياره. قد تصطدم بتصرّفات للشريك العاطفي لم تتوقعها: كأن يسافر فجأة بداعي العمل، أو يغيب عن الساحة لفترة بسبب ظروف طارئة، أو يعلن عن مطالب له لم تكن واردة في السابق. يقلقك هذا الوضع وتستشير أحد الأصدقاء أو المقربين بكيفية التعامل معه. قد يعطيك أجوبة جيدة ومنطقية، فأصغ إلى ما يقال لك. لكن لا تنتظر الكثير من الآخرين، فعند المصيبة تدرك أنك وحدك تواجهها. لا تراهن مثلاً على التضامن العائلي أو التعاطف الآتي من قبل أفراد العائلة، فقد يسود حوار الطرشان. بعض مواليد الحوت يكتمون مشاعر لا يستطيعون التعبير عنها، أو يتورَّطون في قصة عاطفية شائكة، أو يعودون إلى الوراء لمواجهة مع الماضي قد تجرحهم أكثر. قد يختبر القدر أيضاً علاقة زوجية شابة لم يمرّ عليها وقت طويل، فتخضع لامتحان عسير وتمرّ بأزمة حوالي (الكسوف الجزئي) الحاصل بتاريخ 11 في برج العذراء. في هذا الوقت قد يغيب عن الساحة أحد المقربين المسنين، أو تطرأ تغييرات تطال حياتك العائلية كما المهنية. يطلب إليك الفلك أيضاً مراقبة صحتك، خاصة بين 1 و 23، وعدم إهمال العوراض على أنواعها ومعالجة كل أمر بعناية فائقة.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)

    تنقلب الموازين
    أخيراً.. يتغير الجو وتتحسن الأوضاع دفعة واحدة، حتى إن (مارس) الذي كان يعرقل الخطى يبدّل موقعه ويبدأ بمساندتك، فتشعر بالحيوية والديناميكية والقدرة على مواجهة كل الأمور بنجاح وفخر. تُقبل على الدنيا فرحاً، متحمّساً ونهماً تريد أن تعوض عما فات. حان الوقت لكي تبدأ بحركة تصحيحية ومعالجة ما كان عالقاً. قد تباشر عملاً جديداً أو تحسّن شروطك في العمل وتُسقط عن كاهلك أثقالاً كبيرة. تتعدّد الاتجاهات فيصغي إليك الآخرون ويتناغمون مع متطلباتك وشرحك للأوضاع وآرائك. أما المساعي والمبادرات التي تقوم بها فتبدو إيجابية جداً، خاصة إذا تمّت قبل تاريخ 24، لن يترك (مركور)، (مارس) وحيداً في ساحة الدعم لك، بل هو ينضم إليه لكي يجعل اتصالاتك مشعّة. تجني أرباحاً وتعزّز أوضاع المؤسسة أو الشركة التي تنتمي إليها، أو تنقذها من ورطة أو مأزق مادي. قد لا تحدث الأمور بدون اشتباكات الآن وتغييرات مفاجئة وتبديل لبعض المواقع والبرامج والأساليب. الحركة كبيرة جداً لكن عزمك على النجاح لا يحدّه شيء. تعرض نفسك لأداء مهمة وأنت متأكد أن لا أحد يستطيع إتمامها كما تفعل. تقف في المقدمة لتقود جهة أو تياراً أو مجموعة، وإذا كنت تمارس عملاً جديداً فتترك انطباعاً هائلاً لدى المتعاونين معك. تسجّل تقدّماً ملموساً كلما اقتربت من آخر الشهر. أما سماء 30 فتحمل طالعاً جيداً بين (جوبيتير) و (نبتون). تخفّ المشاكل، وإذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى القوس أو الميزان أو الدلو فقد يحالفك القدر على الصعيدين الاجتماعي والمالي، فتقوم بإنجاز ملفت وتكسب الثقة والإعجاب. من الممكن أن تناضل من أجل قضية حق تلفت إليك الأنظار، أو تدافع عن وضع أو عن شخص تعتبره مظلوماً.

    إحباط عاطفي
    قد لا تكون أخبار القلب مشابهة للأوضاع المهنية الواعدة هذا الشهر، بل إنها توحي ببعض الارتباك وطرح التساؤلات وإعادة النظر والحرمان والإحباط. فـ (فينوس) في برج العذراء، أي في مواجهة برجك، يرفع التحديات ويضعك أمام خيارات دقيقة وأمام تراجع عن التزام، حتى إن بعض من قرر الزواج مثلاً قد يفسخ الخطوبة الآن. تخاف من ارتكاب الأخطاء، أو تلاحظ برودة مع الشريك وعدم تواصل. يشير الفلك أيضاً إلى تعثّر الخطى بشأن ما ترغب به، فيحمل إليك القدر أحداثاً مفاجئة وغير متوقّعة في بعض الأحيان، تحدّ من اندفاعك أو تشل عزيمتك. قد ينشأ صراع بين اهتماماتك المهنية وعلاقاتك الشخصية. يكون بعض الأصداء صلة وصل بينك وبين أحد المرشحين للفوز بقلبك، أو يعبِّر لك أحدهم عن عاطفة خاصة تفوق الصداقة البريئة. إذا كنت منتمياً على مؤسسات أو مجموعات ما، فقد تلتقي الحب عبرها. كذلك إذا كنت مسافراً إلى بلدان غريبة. الفرص كثيرة لكنك تفتقر إلى النوعية التي تبحث عنها. تجنّب اتخاذ القرارات ابتداءً من تاريخ 12، وأعد النظر بكل حياتك الشخصية لكي تجد الحلول للمشاكل وتعزّز الأوضاع. أما حياتك الاجتماعية فتبدو صاخبة جداً وتبلغ شعبيّتك أوجهاً للمشاكل وتعزّز الأوضاع. أما حياتك الاجتماعية فتبدو صاخبة جداً وتبلغ شعبيّتك أوجهاً هذا الشهر. تتلقى علامات الإعجاب والحب ويرنّ هاتفك بدون انقطاع، تأتيك أخبار عن أشخاص كنت على ارتباط سابق بهم، كما تنهمر الدعوات من كل صوب. تبرز كنجم في محيطك، في حين أنّ قلبك يبقى متردّداً.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر)

    السماء متعاطفة معك
    تستعيد الثقة بالنفس وتنطلق متباهياً بنفسك، منفتحاً على كل الاتصالات والآفاق، تنسج مع الأجواء المحيطة بك، وتشعر أنك قادر على تحقيق كل الرغبات والأهداف. تتكيَّف مع الظروف وتتفاعل مع كل المستجدات، حتى إن التغييرات المفاجئة التي قد تحصل هذا الشهر لا تخربط عليك مسيرتك. تكون الفترة الممتدة بين 12 و 30 مناسبة للاتفاقات والاستثمارات والعمليات المالية والالتزامات والارتباطات. قد تباشر بدورة جديدة تأخذك إلى الأبعد وربما إلى السفر. قد تكون هذه الفترة من أهمّ فترات السنة، تخدم مصالحك، وتقرّبك من الآخرين فيعترفون بكفاءتك وتميّزك: عندما تكون (الشمس) في العقرب و (مارس) في السرطان فإنك، عزيزي الحوت، تستقطب الاهتمام، وتبرهن عن قدرات فائقة، وتُتاح لك فرص، لكي تبرز في العلن ويدرك الآخرون فاعليّتك. سارع إلى إنجاز الأعمال قبل فوات الأوان، حتى ولو اصطدمت ببعض العراقيل والاستهمال والتأجيل في بعض الأحيان. لا تخشَ من الفوضى ولا ترتبك أمام بعض المتغيرات لأنك تستطيع أن تنقذ الأوضاع، ساعة تشاء.
    تُسيطر على نفسك وتُحدث تطوراً في كل المجالات، فتشعر أنك أقوى من أي وقت سابق. كثيرون من مواليد الحوت يطرقون أبواباً جديدة خلال هذا الشهر المليء بالوعود، وقد يبدأون بأعمال لها علاقة بالخارج أو بالعالم السياحي أو الإعلامي، أو في مجال النشر والفكر أو السياسة أو الأدب أو الصحافة. إلا أن الفلك يحذّرك من ارتباطات غير مدروسة، أو شراكة قد تنقلب عليك في المستقبل إذا لم تكن واثقاً من كل البنود التي تتفق عليها، أو من الأطراف الأخرى التي تتعامل معها، وهذا هو الأهم. بعض مواليد الحوت ينظّمون حملات إعلانية أو ترويجية ويتوجّهون إلى الجماهير، أو يمارسون هوايتهم على أوسع وجه في هذه الفترة المميّزة. إلا أن الفلك يحذّر من الإهمال وعدم المسؤولية والوقوع في الأخطاء في أواخر الشهر.
    إعلم أن النجاح المهني يأتي الآن عبر عنصرين أساسيين، وهما العمل الجاد والمسؤول بالإضافة إلى الحظ الداعم. يؤازرك أيضاً أحد المسؤولين أو أصحاب السلطة.

    ملف الحب معقَّد
    إذا كانت الشؤون المهنية تسير بشكل مناسب، فإن الأوضاع العاطفية لا تواكب هذا الجو الإيجابي، بل تحاط بالشكوك والهواجس وطرح التساؤلات والخوف على علاقة أو مصير. قد تثير بعض المشاكل والتحديات، أو تعيش غيرة قاتلة لا مبرّر لها في بعض الأحيان. وقد تُجري عملية تدقيق ومراقبة وتحقيق تشبه أعمال التحرّي في قضية بوليسية. حاذر حتى لا يتحول الأمر إلى عاصفة هوجاء تقتلع كل العلاقة من جذورها، خاصة في الأيام العشرة الأولى من الشهر، من الجائزة أن يكون الأمر معكوساً، فيبادر الشريك إلى طرح الأسئلة ومراقبتك، أو يعيش ارتباكاً كبيراً بشأن علاقتكما ويعيد الحساب، أو يواجهك ببعض الحقائق والوقائع ويأخذ عليك غياباً دائماً أو عدم اهتمام. قد يغار من عملك واهتماماتك المهنية التي تستحوذ على كل تفكيرك، أو ربما يغار من نجاحك، خاصة إذا كنت تعمل في الضوء، فيفرض عليك شروطاً قد لا تناسبك بل تثير غضبك.
    تتحسّن الأجواء في النصف الثاني من الشهر، وتحديداً ابتداءً من تاريخ 11، إلا أن الجو لا يسلم كلياً، فتبقى النار مشتعلة تحت الرماد، يهدأ الحوار ويبقى القلب مرتبكاً. أما الحياة الاجتماعية فتبدو باهتة في أوائل الشهر، وتلمع بمئة لون وبريق في النصف الثاني، حيث تلبِّي دعوات كثيرة وتشارك في مناسبات مهمّة وتلتقي بأشخاص عديدين يثيرون حماستك وتتبادل معهم الآراء والأفكار.


----------



## coptic hero (21 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر)

    بيئة معادية حتى تاريخ 18
    حاول، عزيزي الحوت، فإنك تمرّ الآن بأقسى الفترات التي عرفتها منذ بداية السنة. للأسف أقول ذلك، ولكنني أود إرشادك وهدايتك بعد قراءة الخريطة الفلكية في هذا الشهر الذي يعاكس تطلعاتك إجمالاً، ويعرضك لبعض المجازفات والأخطار، ويتحدى نجاحك فيخفف من الوهج، أو يوجه إليك الاتهامات ويتربص لمشاريعك وأعمالك وطموحاتك. قد تُفتضح أسرار ويخرج إلى العلن ما حرصت على كتمانه طويلاً، أو تتعرض لحملة معادية ومفترية في بعض الأحيان. إن الكواكب المجتمعة في مربع مع برجك هو القوس، تشير إلى ضغوطات كبيرة، أرجو أن تكون بين المعفيين منها عزيزي القارئ. إلا أن التحذير مهم ويجعلك في منأى عن بعض الأجواء المشبوهة. تتبادل الاتهامات مع بعض الجهات، أو تحمل صمتك وتمشي في أحيان أخرى. تصطدم بإرادة بعض المعفيين والقادرين، وتحاول تبرير بعض الأعمال فلا تفلح. إحم نفسك بإتمام أعمالك وواجباتك بدون تقصير، حتى ولو تدخّل طرف ثالث يحاول أن يضرم النار من جدي. أكثر المعنيين بهذه المعاكسة الفلكية هم المولودون بين 15 و 20 آذار (مارس)، إلا أنني أطلب إلى جميع مواليد الحوت التروي والليونة وضبط الأعصاب وكبت الغضب، خاصة وأن كوكب (مارس) يزوِّدهم بحدس قوي وقدرة على المواجهة الهادئة والإرادة والعزم. قد يكشفون لعبة الأعداء ويقرّرون القتال لكسب المعارك والانتصار على الجهل والغباء والشرّ. الفترة الواقعة بين 1 و 18 هي الأكثر دقّة ويجب أن تتفادى معها كل التحديات المعلنة. حدد أولوياتك يا عزيزي، وضع برنامجاً واضحاً ومدروساً، متوقعاً الطوارئ، وقد يساعدك هذا الكتاب على استباق الأمور والتقاط الإشارات في بدايتها لمحاصرة النوايا السيّئة.
    قد يخضع بعض مواليد الحوت أيضاً لعلاج أو لعملية جراحية، يجب عدم إهمال الصحة أو تجاهُل بعض العوارض، كذلك يجب الاهتمام بالسلامة والحرص على حماية الذات من أي مكروه.
    إلا أن نهاية السنة تبدو أفضل بكثير من بدايتها فـ (جوبيتير) الذي ينتقل بتاريخ 18 إلى برج الجدي، يعلن عن فترة واعدة تتناغم فيها مع الآخرين، فتهدأ الأحوال وتصبح أكثر إيجابية في التعاطي مع المستجدات. قد تُتاح لك فرصة استثنائية في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر يجب ألا تفوِّتها.

    الوضع العاطفي أفضل حالاً
    يرتاح القلب ابتداءً من تاريخ 6، فتمسك بمصيرك العاطفي وتحدد خياراتك أو تتخلّص من أبعاء وشكوك. تستعيد الهناء بالقرب من شرك تتفاهم وإياه على كل شيء. فـ (فينوس) الذي يدخل برجاً صديقاً هو العقرب، يحمل إليك أخباراً طيّبة وأجواء مناسبة لكي تستعيد الثقة بالذات وتذهب في قراراتك واثقاً وهنيئاً. وكلما تقدّمت من آخر الشهر تنفرج الأسارير ويخفّ الضغط. إذ أن (جوبيتير) المنتقل إلى برج الجدي، يكفّ عن معاكستك ويهبك سلاماً أكبر ويحمي مشاريعك الشخصية والعاطفية، فتستعيد حيويتك وعافيتك، وقد تُقبل على مشاريع جديدة تخصّ مستقبلك وحياتك الحميمة. تُتاح لك فرص للقاء الحبيب إذا كنت خالياً، وقد تتلقى مفاجأة سارة في هذا الإطار، خاصة أثناء رحلة أو سفر. تسحر الجميع بجاذبيتك، وقد يكون من المناسب ألا تُكثر الدعوات واللقاءات في هذه الفترة. تبحث في داخلك عن الأشخاص المستقرّين، وقد تعرف علاقات رومنسية مع بعض المميزين والنافذين، أو الذين يتفوَّقون عليك مركزاً اجتماعياً. أما إذا كنت باحثاً عن حب جديد أو زواج ثانٍ، فقد تُتاح لك فرص للقاء الشريك الآن.


----------



## twety (22 يناير 2007)

*يالهووووووووووووووووى*
*جبت نفس منين تكتب ده كله*
*الله يكون فى عون عويناتك ياهيرو*
*كل يوم بتثبتلى انك بطـــــــــــــــــــــــــل*
*ربنا يباركك*
*بس ليا طلب ممكن:smil13: *
*اتوصى شويه ببرج الجوزاااااااااااااااااااااء*


----------



## coptic hero (22 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *يالهووووووووووووووووى*
> *جبت نفس منين تكتب ده كله*
> *الله يكون فى عون عويناتك ياهيرو*
> *كل يوم بتثبتلى انك بطـــــــــــــــــــــــــل*
> ...



من عينى يا تويتى بصى يا ستى
حظك اليوم لبرج الجوزاء
نجار يستفرد بيكى فى حارة سد ويقتلع احدى اذنيكى بالشاكوش ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (22 يناير 2007)

:smil13: :smil13: :smil13: 
*دايما كاسفنى ياهيرو*
*ومسيحلى قدام الخلق*
*روح ياشيخ الهى تخبطك نمله حوله*
*وتتخبط فى الحيطه *
*وشك يبقى محل قفاك*
*هق هق هق هق *
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
*عموما شكرا ياهيرو ياعسل*


----------



## K A T Y (24 يناير 2007)

دا كتير جدا يا هيرووووووووو

ايه دا كله قدرت تكتب دا كله ربنا يكون في عونك

ويعوض تعبك


----------



## coptic hero (5 فبراير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> دا كتير جدا يا هيرووووووووو
> 
> ايه دا كله قدرت تكتب دا كله ربنا يكون في عونك
> 
> ويعوض تعبك



هانعمل ايه يا كتكوته علشان عيون حبايبنا نعمل المستحيل بس صليلى لانى فعلا محتاج صلاة هذة الايام


----------



## shamiran (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حظك 2007 لحظه بلحظه بناء على طلب الجميع*

يسلمووو ورده


----------

